# Knitting Tea Party 4 October '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 4 October 13

Can you believe it is October already? The days are getting shorter  but they certainly have outdone themselves in being lovely. Warm and sunny. We are getting some rain right now  much needed rain  it has been very dry. Im hoping for a few more weeks of lovely weather before the onslaught of winter.

Tomorrow is going to be a good day. Heather and family are coming up from indiamapolis for the day  it will be good to see them. Daniel is going to try and hook the wifi up to their wi system  I am in hopes that it works. It reaches into heidis bedroom, hallway and bathroom yet we can access it a mile down the road and all over the back yard. It would be nice if they could access it in their bedrooms. Im keeping my fingers.

While I was ready ktp this morning these popped up and I thought some of your might enjoy making them for the spooky holidays. I am just going to give the addresses since when I try to post recipes with pictures the pictures never print. I thought they were cute.

http://www.jello.com/recipe/creepy-crawly-jigglers?utm_source=1314956&utm_medium=102938987&utm_campaign=7869907&cvosrc=display.1314956.55822634&m_campaign=7869907&m_medium=102938987&m_ad=276198458&m_content=55822634

http://www.jello.com/recipe/mmmmonster-jigglers?utm_source=1314956&utm_medium=102938987&utm_campaign=7869907&cvosrc=display.1314956.55822636&m_campaign=7869907&m_medium=102938987&m_ad=276198458&m_content=55822636

I like potatoes in any way, shape or form  white or sweet. I also like to cut them into French fry shape and eat them raw  dip them in a little salt or garlic powder or celery salt  maybe a little malt vinegar  maybe blue cheese would be good too  havent tried that. I like this recipe because I think it would be possible to make it very ww friendly by using low fat cheese and sour cream. And potatoes in themselves are not fattening it is what we put on them that does the damage. See what you think. It makes six servings  Im thinking of double or tripling it in a 9x13 glass casserole dish. One other note  I thing two teaspoons of kosher salt is a little much  I would go with make ¼ teaspoon and go from there. When I use kosher or sea salt I find that you dont need a lot to get the enhancement using salt gives.

Potatoes Romanoff

3 whole Large Russet Potatoes, Unpeeled 
¾ cups Minced Shallots 
2-½ cups Grated White Cheddar Cheese, Divided 
2 teaspoons Kosher Salt 
¼ teaspoons Freshly Ground Pepper 
1-½ cup Sour Cream

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Wrap potatoes in aluminum foil. Bake potatoes on a pan in the oven until done, about an hour. Remove foil and let cool to room temperature. Put potatoes on a plate, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate overnight.

Grate the chilled potatoes, including skins. You can use a large box grater or a food processor. (I like the food processor!) Transfer grated potatoes to a bowl and sprinkle in the shallots, 1 3/4 cup cheese, salt, and pepper.

Use your hands to gently toss together - then fold in sour cream.

Transfer mixture to a 1 1/2 quart gratin dish, making sure that you dont compress it - sprinkle the remaining cheese on top.

Bake at 350 degrees F until the top is golden

Our porch is full of pumpkins  the boys planted pumpkins at grandmas and they got quite a bumper crop  have them stacked in heidis old red ryder wagon  the children will have fun carving them. I would like to make fresh pumpkin pie with one of them.

I dont think our yard is going to get mowed again unless gary borrows the neighbors mower. Ours is definitely out of commission until next spring or until gary get a new belt and gets it installed along with a new switch that turns on the blade. It really hasnt grown much but with the rain it may perk up and it is always nice to even things out for winter.

Some of you have been talking about baking bread  I like this recipe since it uses two of my favorite tastes  orange and zucchini  Im wondering if someone of you gave us this recipe  Im not sure. We had fried zucchini and fresh tomato sandwiches for lunch today  so good  but the zucchini was huge and a little tough  but it would have been perfect shredded and put into this recipe. Im wondering what would happen if you used applesauce in place of the oil  I would like to use the juice of the two oranges and them make up the difference with olive oil or applesauce. I would really like the orange to shine through. Prepare pans  I think grease and flour?

S.O.Z. BREAD
(Spicy Orange Zucchini)
Preheat oven to 350 F  Prepare 3 lg. loaf pans

4 eggs
1½ c. vegetable oil
2 c. sugar
2/3 c. brown sugar
2 t. vanilla
zest of 2 oranges
Mix together until well blended.

4 c. all-purpose flour
1 1/2 t. baking soda
1 ½ t. baking powder
1 t. salt
6 t. cinnamon
1 t. nutmeg
3 t. ground cardamom
Sift and stir into egg/sugar mixture until incorporated (will be thick).

3 c. shredded zucchini
1 ½ c. chopped nut (optional)
Stir into batter.

Pour into prepared pans and bake 50-55 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

For those of you who are like me that believe housekeeping is a pain  maybe reading this might help  it still involves some manual labor but hopefully will make it easier.

3 Steps to Simplify Your DIY Cleaning Products

Everyone these days has a slew of recipes for household cleaners (us too) and as I said yesterday:

DIY only simplifies your life if you keep your DIY simple.

So, today were going to apply the principles I outlined yesterday to streamline your cleaning cabinet. Were going to use the same products across several tasks. Were going to repeat ingredients. All the recipes will be right here and theres a PDF version for your notebook. And were going to build them all in one day. So, be sure to check out the posts for the next few days to get the complete list before you shop!

Learn About T.A.C.T

T.A.C.T. stands for Temperature, Agitation, Chemistry, and Time. It means, the hotter the water the better it cleans. The more elbow grease you use the better it cleans. The stronger the chemicals are, the better it cleans. The longer you let it soak or sit, the better it cleans.

Now think about the average American cleaning product. Theyre designed to be used at ROOM TEMPERATURE. (Goodbye, Temperature.) Theyre meant to be sprayed and WIPEDwithin MINUTES (There goes Agitation and Time). Now, whats left? CHEMISTRY.

Lets repeat that:

The reason our store-bought cleaners these days are so CHEMICALLY POWERFUL is because we dont want to WAIT (Time), or SCRUB(Agitation), and we want to use it at ROOM TEMP (Temperature). Therefore, all the cleaning power has to be in the CHEMISTRY.

So, why does this help us simplify? Because you can use this formula in reverse. Theres no need for multiple versions of the same cleaner in varying strengths. If its a light job, spray and wipe at room temp. If the job is bigger, either let the product sit, or use hot water, or use some elbow grease. If the job is really big, use HOT water, let it soak a LONG time, and SCRUB the mess out of it. No need for multiple strengths.

Gather your kit.

spray bottle of vinegar 
spray bottle of alcohol 
spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide 
access to oil (I like olive)
box of cornstarch 
box of baking soda 
bars of soap (I like Ivory)

For scrubby supplies, Id suggest:

what you like to wipe with: sponges, rags, or paper towels 
palm-sized scrub brush 
old toothbrush if you have grout 
generic magic eraser (optional, but I cant live without them.)

THATS IT!!!! You can now clean your whole house! And most of this stuff will also be used for stains too!

Learn these basic techniques.

Every one of the cleaners you can make for your household are a combination of the above ingredients. But theres no real reason to go ahead and mix them up. Here are the techniquesGeneral All-Purpose

Wipe Down (counters, appliances, floors, etc):
Spritz with vinegar, or any of the sprays above. 
Leave a while, if crusty. 
Wipe away. (Scoot on bath towel for floors.)

*for one step up in clean, use a generic magic eraser before you wipe it all up.

Killer disinfectant cleaner (can even be used on food, see link):

Spritz with both vinegar and peroxide in any order. 
Wipe or allow to dry. 
The reaction is the important part so dont go ahead and mix them in the bottle.

Dishwashing, Scrubbing Most Anything Except Soap Scum and Hard Water Deposits:

Bang wet brush on the soap bar. The more serious the job, up the water temp.

Wipe off suds, rinse out rag. Repeat.

If concerned about residual soap, spritz with vinegar and wipe.

Alternative method for sink-filling chores like mopping, floor scrubbing, or lots of dishes:

Throw bar of soap in sink 
Run hot water over it while filling sink.

Serious, Hard Core Scrub

Sprinkle with baking soda 
Bang wet brush on bar soap 
Scrub the mess out of it

Alternative method:
Sprinkle with baking soda 
Spray generously with peroxide 
Scrub the mess out of it.

Soap Scum and Hard Water Deposit Scrub

Spray generously with vinegar. 
Walk away for an hour or more. (Do not allow to dry.) 
Wipe with magic eraser. (OR scrub with brush, sigh) 
Rinse. 
If not gone, sprinkle generously with baking soda. 
Walk away for a while. 
Scrub with brush. 
Rinse with vinegar for a fizzy, bubble-the-scum-away finish.

Glass, Mirrors, Windows and the like:

Spritz mirror with both vinegar and alcohol. 
Wipe with something thats not linty.

Wood polish:

Spritz with vinegar and oil (or put some oil on your cloth, if its not a spray.) 
Rub in. 
Wipe off excess.

Pulling out oil, moisture, odors, from carpet, upholstery, your dog, your hair (kid you not)

sprinkle on some cornstarch 
sprinkle on some baking soda 
lightly brush it in 
wait (the longer the more thorough) 
vacuum (not your dog or your hair, HA! Brush out.)

One more recipe and then I am out of here. Lol Heidi looked up on her old ww points slide rule and said this was worth five points per bar. I love dried fruit and some of you were drying your own fruit so I think you might like this recipe  especially if you were using your own fruit. Again I would use applesauce instead of oil  I would also cut the sugar way down  I want the taste of the fruit to shine through  do you think you could get away with no sugar? Or you could use a little splenda maybe.

Dried Fruit Bars

18 bars

Ingredients

Crust
1 cup chopped nuts (walnuts, pecans, almonds or hazelnuts) or old-fashioned rolled oats, divided 
3/4 cup whole-wheat pastry flour (see Tip) 
3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
4 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into small pieces 
1 large egg 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 teaspoon almond extract

Fruit Filling
3 1/4 cups diced mixed soft dried fruit (about 16 ounces), divided 
1 1/2 cups apple cider 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup cornstarch 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

To prepare crust: Combine 3/4 cup nuts (or oats), whole-wheat flour, all-purpose flour, sugar and salt in a food processor; pulse until the nuts are finely ground. Add butter; pulse until well incorporated.

Whisk egg, oil, 1 teaspoon vanilla and almond extract in a small bowl. With the motor running, add the mixture to the food processor. Process, then pulse, scraping down the sides if necessary, until the mixture begins to clump, 30 to 45 seconds (it will look crumbly). Measure out 1/2 cup of the mixture and combine in a bowl with the remaining 1/4 cup chopped nuts (or oats). Set aside for the topping.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Generously coat a 9-by-13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

To prepare fruit filling & assemble bars: Combine 2 cups dried fruit, cider, sugar and cornstarch in a large saucepan. Bring to a simmer over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture is very thick, 4 to 5 minutes. Stir in the remaining 1 1/4 cups dried fruit and 1 teaspoon vanilla.

Transfer the dough to the prepared baking dish. Spread evenly and press firmly into the bottom to form a crust. Spread the fruit filling over the crust. Sprinkle the reserved topping over the filling.

Bake the bars for 15 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 350° and bake until the crust and topping are lightly brown, 25 to 30 minutes more. Let cool completely before cutting into bars, at least 1 1/2 hours.

Tips & Notes

Make Ahead Tip: Cover and refrigerate the crust and topping (Steps 1-2) for up to 1 day. Cover or individually wrap and refrigerate the cooled bars for up to 5 days.

Tip: Lower in protein than regular whole-wheat flour, whole-wheat pastry flour is milled from soft wheat and has less gluten-forming potential, making it a better choice for tender baked goods. You can find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets and natural-foods stores. 
Per bar: 243 calories; 9 g fat 3 g fiber

The rain has stopped and so should I.

sam


----------



## Pup lover

Posting so I can find my way here later. Big favor to ask would someone please pm me the receipt for the crock pot apple butter, apparently forgot to bookmark. Thanks!!


----------



## KateB

Can't believe I'm on here this early...as in posting, not time as I'm already in bed! Great recipes and tips as usual Sam. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Designer1234

My golly! I think this is the first time I have Ever posted on the first page!! yeah!

Great start up Sam. You put a lot of time in your weekly first posts. I for one appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam

here is another apple recipe for the crockpot.

sam

Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake

Ingredients:
for apple mixture:
1-20oz apple pie filling
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
3 TBSP brown sugar

for cake batter:
2-9oz yellow cake mix (Jiffy works well)
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup sour cream
3 TBSP butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon

Directions:
Spray crock pot with non stick cooking spray or butter generously. 
In a mixing bowl, combine apple mixture. 
Spread 1/2 of apple mixture on the bottom of crock pot. 
In another mixing bowl, mix cake batter ingredients well. 
Spread 1/2 of the cake batter on top of the apple mixture. 
Then, top with remaining apple mixture and finish with remaining better. 
Cover and cook on high for 2-3 hours. 
When baked, turn off crock pot and let cake cool with lid ajar for 20 minutes. To serve, invert cake onto a serving plate. Retrieve any apple left on the cake and spoon on top.

http://www.ourtableforseven.com/2012/11/crock-pot-apple-pie-coffee-cake.html



Pup lover said:


> Posting so I can find my way here later. Big favor to ask would someone please pm me the receipt for the crock pot apple butter, apparently forgot to bookmark. Thanks!!


----------



## FranVan

Hello Sam,you must have the cleanest house on the planet. I use my own laundry made soap. It works good for me. Wonderful recipes. Like the orange and zucchini bread. Been busy this week taking niece to school and driving my brother to dentist . He had foot surgery and his wife was working. I do like my new car. A host of bells and whistles to get used to. But am glad to have it. Getting dark here now, we do need rain. Hope everyone has good weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a good day, blocked my dreambird, found a pattern to use up my tiny bits of purple stash, planted a few herbs and had a swim.

Sending week end healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to everyone.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Goodness, Page 1. Glad I happened to get on the computer. Beautiful day here; fall is such a delightful time. So glad to be rid of the heat of this summer. All the recipes to fill our stomachs and others to clean up the mess we've made. Good idea. The only thing missing was the spritz of Blue Dawn. Fall brings out the desire for our favorite hot meals and so today, I bought a chuck roast to cook in the crock pot. The house will smell so good while it's cooking. Hope you all have a good weekend with lots of knitting/crocheting/reading/being on TP and just relaxing.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks for the update Sam. Just got all the green tomatoes off the vines and will wrap them in newspaper, and the apples are off the tree, given some to the neighbors, and will get the rest on the dryer and in the fridge tomorrow. It is very wet..rain off and on, but oh, do we need it, snow on the tops of the mountains but not yet down to the benches or valley floor. Right now a beautiful but crispy fall afternoon. 
Continue to keep Gwen, Marianne, Lurker2 and all in my prayers and healing thoughts. Glad for the friendship and welcome you so kindly offer me.


----------



## PurpleFi

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the update Sam. Just got all the green tomatoes off the vines and will wrap them in newspaper, and the apples are off the tree, given some to the neighbors, and will get the rest on the dryer and in the fridge tomorrow. It is very wet..rain off and on, but oh, do we need it, snow on the tops of the mountains but not yet down to the benches or valley floor. Right now a beautiful but crispy fall afternoon.
> Continue to keep Gwen, Marianne, Lurker2 and all in my prayers and healing thoughts. Glad for the friendship and welcome you so kindly offer me.


Does wrapping the green tomatoes help them to ripen as I have still some left that don't look like they will ripen on the plant?


----------



## Southern Gal

Today we have shopped till we want to drop. I think we may order pizza and have it delivered to our hotel room. We debated going to see a music show today or night,but I could care less.and of things,my mil forgot to go to my house yesterday and maddi was there most of the day alone,I called this morning to see what kind of night they had,since this is the first time we have ever left her.that was the first time my mil thought about where she was supposed to be.they are busy getting bil moved to her house,until his bad place on his foot heals. So I guess both will be at our house till we return Sunday. 
I am praying for our sick t party friends.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sam, forgot to say thank you for all the cleaning ideas, I will give some a try. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

The house is clean, the last of the tomatoes are canned and I am clean (from my shower) too  Feels good to get the tomatoes all done...lost a few...didn't see them on the bottom of my paper bag so a few got overly ripe and had to be tossed. I saved and dried some seeds to see if I can start my own plants next year  All my jars are full, except for 12 pint-sized ones. I have a bunch of rhubarb in the freezer yet so maybe I can do something with that. I still have enough of the orange-rhubarb jam left so have to come up with something else...ideas anyone? 

Love the recipes and household tips, Sam. Always feels good to "lose" some chemicals from our lives...too many of them all around us, that's for sure!

Time to put my feet up and wait for DH to get home. My left heel has been bothering me on and off for a few months. Feels like I have stepped on a thumb tack or something all the time...worse toward evening. Now that all the garden/canning work is done, I'm thinking a more restful time will help heel whatever is bugging me.

Dear niece hasn't had her baby yet...any time now; her due date is October 9th. The whole family is so excited and can't wait to meet the baby!!! DH's dear aunt, from Seattle, is going to fly here for Thanksgiving. She has been keeping busy, since losing her DH. It will be good to see the whites of her eyes and give her a BIG hug 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and have fun things on your needles!

Kathy XOXO


----------



## flyty1n

PurpleFi said:


> Does wrapping the green tomatoes help them to ripen as I have still some left that don't look like they will ripen on the plant?


I did this last year with good results. Place 3-5 green tomatoes in a line on 2-3 sheets of newspaper, then roll it up with them inside with the ends twisted, looks like a long Tootsie roll. Check every 3-5 days as they ripen quite quickly this way. However, some took longer and I actually had fresh tomatoes at Thanksgiving. This is not my own idea, learned it from a flyfishing group I belong to. Now time to get 48 Purple peril steelhead flies tied for my friend who is going to the Snake river, then I can knit again.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Good day to all. Prayers for all in distress.

Sam. Do you have a bread machine?
Trisha


----------



## iamsam

franvan - I wish my house was spotless - but I will say it is much cleaner since it was painted and the carpet removed and a new hard surface floor put in. much easier to run a swifter than a sweeper. makes my small space look bigger also.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hello Sam,you must have the cleanest house on the planet. I use my own laundry made soap. It works good for me. Wonderful recipes. Like the orange and zucchini bread. Been busy this week taking niece to school and driving my brother to dentist . He had foot surgery and his wife was working. I do like my new car. A host of bells and whistles to get used to. But am glad to have it. Getting dark here now, we do need rain. Hope everyone has good weekend.


----------



## iamsam

gary always takes our green ones - wraps them in newspaper and puts them in the basement - they ripen quite nicely.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Does wrapping the green tomatoes help them to ripen as I have still some left that don't look like they will ripen on the plant?


----------



## gottastch

flyty1n said:


> I did this last year with good results. Place 3-5 green tomatoes in a line on 2-3 sheets of newspaper, then roll it up with them inside with the ends twisted, looks like a long Tootsie roll. Check every 3-5 days as they ripen quite quickly this way. However, some took longer and I actually had fresh tomatoes at Thanksgiving. This is not my own idea, learned it from a flyfishing group I belong to. Now time to get 48 Purple peril steelhead flies tied for my friend who is going to the Snake river, then I can knit again.


I used to make fishing lures with my dad when I was little  We called them lead-heads for crappy fishing. My dad had a mold and would place the fishing hooks inside and close the mold. Then he'd melt some lead (don't know how legal all that was but then we used to do lots of things we aren't supposed to now) and he'd pour it into the mold. When it was cool, he'd unmold the little lead-heads with their hooks. Then I got to help file off any excess. My dad would dip the heads of the lead-heads in paint and he'd let me put a black dot on each side (for the eyes). When all was dry, he'd poke a pin through where the fishing line would go (that got closed up from the paint). Then he'd get out his deer tails. My dad's job was to deliver LP gas to people who used it to heat with and do corn drying on farms. The farmers would let him pick corn sometimes and if they would get a deer, they would cut off the tail and save it for him. He'd bring the thing home and I don't really know how he prepared it but he would sometimes dye the hair and we'd snip off bits of it and would tie it onto the hooks, just below the lead-head part. I learned to tie half-hitch and double half-hitch knots and then dad would put some kind of really smelly glue on them to hold it in place and protect it from the water. That's it...homemade lead-heads  Such memories and such fun. All my dad ever did was work, work, work so to be able to spend time with him tucked away in the basement was so special. I will have to find my tackle box and see if I have any of those lures left...have to save at least one just for memory sake


----------



## iamsam

Kathy - come February - get you some paper Dixie cups - two or three holes in bottom - little piece of cloth over holes to keep dirt in - fill with potting soil - plant three tomato seeds in each one - put cups in some kind of low container so they are easier to move - place in sun - keep moist - when they grow pull two out and leave just one in each pot - come end of march early april - if you have a guarded space outside from the wind but in the sun - start putting them outside during the day when it is warm enough - this gets them ready to go in the dirt - when you are ready to plant you can either pop them out of the cup or just tear a hole in the bottom of the cup and plant - that way you don't loose any dirt. i have always had good luck doing them this way.

sam

they should produce a little earlier also.

last of the tomatoes are canned and I am clean (from my shower) too  Feels good to get the tomatoes all done...lost a few...didn't see them on the bottom of my paper bag so a few got overly ripe and had to be tossed. I saved and dried some seeds to see if I can start my own plants next year  All my jars are full, except for 12 pint-sized ones. I have a bunch of rhubarb in the freezer yet so maybe I can do something with that. I still have enough of the orange-rhubarb jam left so have to come up with something else...ideas anyone?

Kathy XOXO[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I sure do wish I did - I keep looking at goodwill but no one seems to want to get rid of theirs. lol maybe I will just need to break down when I feel flush and buy one.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Good day to all. Prayers for all in distress.
> 
> Sam. Do you have a bread machine?
> Trisha


----------



## martina

Well, I have nearly finished getting everything ready for my trip, so am off to bed shortly. Well, that is what I intend, but whether or not it happens is another matter. I will keep in touch as much as I can with all that is happening. I hope Marianne and Gwen are feeling better soon, and that Julie gets some useful info from her legal people. Also to those who have loved ones with problems, you are all in my prayers. 
Sam, great recipes as always. Will pass some of them on to family who like cooking. I just like eating!


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> Kathy - come February - get you some paper Dixie cups - two or three holes in bottom - little piece of cloth over holes to keep dirt in - fill with potting soil - plant three tomato seeds in each one - put cups in some kind of low container so they are easier to move - place in sun - keep moist - when they grow pull two out and leave just one in each pot - come end of march early april - if you have a guarded space outside from the wind but in the sun - start putting them outside during the day when it is warm enough - this gets them ready to go in the dirt - when you are ready to plant you can either pop them out of the cup or just tear a hole in the bottom of the cup and plant - that way you don't loose any dirt. i have always had good luck doing them this way.
> 
> sam
> 
> they should produce a little earlier also.


Thanks, Sam! I will certainly give it a try. I've been reading where you can fold up newspaper to make a pot and basically do the same things you say to do but when it is time to plant put the newspaper and all in the ground. The newspaper will disintegrate. The website said to do all this two months before you'd normally plant. Since we have to wait to plant until the end of May, suppose that means end of March for me then or do you think I should start them in February???


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> I sure do wish I did - I keep looking at goodwill but no one seems to want to get rid of theirs. lol maybe I will just need to break down when I feel flush and buy one.
> 
> sam


You can always ask Santa


----------



## Cashmeregma

Has anyone heard anything about Pontuf/Charlotte?


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Does wrapping the green tomatoes help them to ripen as I have still some left that don't look like they will ripen on the plant?


I had a lot of green tomatoes on my vines one fall when I was going on vacation...they were predicting frost while I was gone. I wrapped each tomato in newspaper, they ripened and tasted just as if they'd ripened on the vine. No need to even put them in sunlight.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I sure do wish I did - I keep looking at goodwill but no one seems to want to get rid of theirs. lol maybe I will just need to break down when I feel flush and buy one.
> 
> sam


I bought my bread machine online at Walmart, Sam. Cost less than $90. It's a Cuisinart...makes jam,too, although my daughter hasn't tried that yet.
I'm not getting on the scales...no telling how many lb. I've gained in the last few weeks...nothing like (almost) home-made bread!
JuneK


----------



## Hilary4

thewren said:


> I sure do wish I did - I keep looking at goodwill but no one seems to want to get rid of theirs. lol maybe I will just need to break down when I feel flush and buy one.
> 
> sam


It is worth signing up to Freecycle in your area and see if someone has one lurking unloved at the back of a cupboard: http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## PurpleFi

flyty1n said:


> I did this last year with good results. Place 3-5 green tomatoes in a line on 2-3 sheets of newspaper, then roll it up with them inside with the ends twisted, looks like a long Tootsie roll. Check every 3-5 days as they ripen quite quickly this way. However, some took longer and I actually had fresh tomatoes at Thanksgiving. This is not my own idea, learned it from a flyfishing group I belong to. Now time to get 48 Purple peril steelhead flies tied for my friend who is going to the Snake river, then I can knit again.


Thanks for that information I will give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Well, I have nearly finished getting everything ready for my trip, so am off to bed shortly. Well, that is what I intend, but whether or not it happens is another matter. I will keep in touch as much as I can with all that is happening. I hope Marianne and Gwen are feeling better soon, and that Julie gets some useful info from her legal people. Also to those who have loved ones with problems, you are all in my prayers.
> Sam, great recipes as always. Will pass some of them on to family who like cooking. I just like eating!


Have a safe journey and hopefully see you Thursday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Nearly midnight here so I am off to bed. Night night everyone and have a good week end.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night Purple, sleep well.

Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! Just a very quick check-in to let you all know that I am still here. Getting ready for another homecoming game tonight. So hopefully I can get caught up this week. I only got to page 20 last week. So maybe this week will be better. See you later!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> here is another apple recipe for the crockpot.
> 
> sam
> 
> Crock Pot Apple Pie Coffee Cake
> 
> Ingredients:
> for apple mixture:
> 1-20oz apple pie filling
> 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
> 3 TBSP brown sugar
> 
> for cake batter:
> 2-9oz yellow cake mix (Jiffy works well)
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 3 TBSP butter
> 1/2 cup evaporated milk
> 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
> 
> Directions:
> Spray crock pot with non stick cooking spray or butter generously.
> In a mixing bowl, combine apple mixture.
> Spread 1/2 of apple mixture on the bottom of crock pot.
> In another mixing bowl, mix cake batter ingredients well.
> Spread 1/2 of the cake batter on top of the apple mixture.
> Then, top with remaining apple mixture and finish with remaining better.
> Cover and cook on high for 2-3 hours.
> When baked, turn off crock pot and let cake cool with lid ajar for 20 minutes. To serve, invert cake onto a serving plate. Retrieve any apple left on the cake and spoon on top.
> 
> http://www.ourtableforseven.com/2012/11/crock-pot-apple-pie-coffee-cake.html


~~~If one (me) does not have a crock pot....is there a way to make this in a regular oven? :?: :?: Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 4 October 13
> 
> Can you believe it is October already? The days are getting shorter  but they certainly have outdone themselves in being lovely. Warm and sunny. We are getting some rain right now  much needed rain  it has been very dry. Im hoping for a few more weeks of lovely weather before the onslaught of winter.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a good day. Heather and family are coming up from indiamapolis for the day  it will be good to see them. Daniel is going to try and hook the wifi up to their wi system  I am in hopes that it works. It reaches into heidis bedroom, hallway and bathroom yet we can access it a mile down the road and all over the back yard. It would be nice if they could access it in their bedrooms. Im keeping my fingers.
> 
> Love all the receipts and cleaning tips. Have the safely in evernote.
> 
> hope the wifi gets working better for you. It is nice when you can access it inside as well as out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If one (me) does not have a crock pot....is there a way to make this in a regular oven? :?: :?: Carol il/oh


Yes Carol. I just put a pan in the oven that is oven proof and lid is oven proof on the lowest temperature your oven has. Biggest crock pot you can get. LOL Works great. I can use my largest pan and do twice as much as a crock pot.

By the way, thank you so much for the tips I get on here. I have some green tomatoes and they will be wrapped in newspapers if I don't use them green.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, how did the day go????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, thank you for all the recipes you give us and the home made cleaning recipes that I love too. In Germany they used a lot of vinegar in the cleaning products. Great tips. Love them. THANK YOU.

Hope that wifi gets set up for the boys rooms. Funny how it blocks out their rooms. They will have a blast when they can use it in there.

Speaking of the one needing glasses. Our one grandson just came over and was wearing glasses. What a surprise that was. Making quite a difference for him. Don't know when his eyes changed but it was discovered at school.


----------



## Railyn

Our evening meal was thanks to KTP. The Focaccia was delicious, we ate the whole thing and definately will make it again. The vegetable soup was also delicious. I had a large variety of vegetables, both fresh and frozen, and I cooked them in tomato juice. Really gave everything a good flavor. Thank you for the recipies. I have learned a lot about cooking in addition to knitting since being on KTP.a


----------



## cmaliza

Happy Friday to All...I'm in Chicago at the moment. Had a wonderful time with Rookie, Puplover, Pacer & OH Kathy in Mt. Prospect. Now I'm waiting for DD to arrive for a whirlwind weekend...Here today...gone on Sunday.  I'll take what I can get! Each visit is so precious! If anyone knows how to move Florida closer to Chicago...let me know! On Monday we are headed back to Ohio....to enjoy the fall colors! Love this time of year! 

Sam, that Zucchini orange bread is a must-make for next week. We'll be back in farm stand land, so will collect some fresh zucchini and try the bread. It sounds really yummy!
Thanks for the recipe.

My knitting is giving me fits....I have about 10 weeks to get a baby blanket finished. I finally found a pattern & yarn I thought would be easy enough....so far I have started over 3 times! I can get the first 3 rows (grater st) without a problem...the 4th fow is the pattern row...each time I end up with the wrong number of sts. How is this happening??? Anyway...I am bound & determined to get this going. The baby is coming whether I finish or not....wish me luck!

Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Friday and new KTP!!! Thanks Sam - yummy recipes and some great cleaning tips - if only I had a housekeeper to pass them on to!!! I am finally going to make my bread dough for the crusty bread.... I will be sure to take pictures. I haven't heard anything from Charlotte or Rick - we will just have to wait and keep our knitting needles crossed for her. I am going to go pour a glass of wine and visit with Alan before dinner - we have been headed in opposite directions most of the day!! Stay safe, warm, healthy and happy- luv-AZ


----------



## flyty1n

gottastch said:


> I used to make fishing lures with my dad when I was little  We called them lead-heads for crappy fishing. My dad had a mold and would place the fishing hooks inside and close the mold. Then he'd melt some lead (don't know how legal all that was but then we used to do lots of things we aren't supposed to now) and he'd pour it into the mold. When it was cool, he'd unmold the little lead-heads with their hooks. Then I got to help file off any excess. My dad would dip the heads of the lead-heads in paint and he'd let me put a black dot on each side (for the eyes). When all was dry, he'd poke a pin through where the fishing line would go (that got closed up from the paint). Then he'd get out his deer tails. My dad's job was to deliver LP gas to people who used it to heat with and do corn drying on farms. The farmers would let him pick corn sometimes and if they would get a deer, they would cut off the tail and save it for him. He'd bring the thing home and I don't really know how he prepared it but he would sometimes dye the hair and we'd snip off bits of it and would tie it onto the hooks, just below the lead-head part. I learned to tie half-hitch and double half-hitch knots and then dad would put some kind of really smelly glue on them to hold it in place and protect it from the water. That's it...homemade lead-heads  Such memories and such fun. All my dad ever did was work, work, work so to be able to spend time with him tucked away in the basement was so special. I will have to find my tackle box and see if I have any of those lures left...have to save at least one just for memory sake


What a neat memory. I have my brother-in-law save the deer tails for me.


----------



## Patches39

OK!!!! WOW nice recipes, will try some of them. And cleaning tips are great thanks. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn, your meal sounds wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Cmaliza, so glad you had such a lovely time with your mini KAP and appreciated sharing it by the photos posted. Hope you can get your blanket done. I did two in 2 months and believe me, I don't know how I did it. Have never knit so many hours in each day in all my life. Hope you get those stitch counts ok. One place we can mess up, and I just saw this on a video somewhere, is when we start the purl row. If we don't hold the beginning yarn correctly we can end up with 2 stitches on that first stitch. Hope it is something 
simple like that. My blankets both ended up being way more complicated than I thought they would be. Hope yours goes smoothly once you discover where those stitches are appearing from or disappearing to. I'm sure it will be beautiful. Have fun with your daughter. A beautiful time of year to be together.

Rookie, how interesting to learn about your time making lures with your dad. Great time and memory.

AZ, glad you will be in touch with Charlotte. I'm sure Rick is exhausted and Charlotte probably needing lots of sleep after something like this. I pray all went well. We need our Charlotte healthy again.

DH took a nap when we got home and he is still asleep. Perhaps I should just let him sleep through the night. He's been so busy this week and I think relaxing and getting out in the fresh air just tuckered him right out. I have a knitting class tomorrow and have to be there at 9am. Hope I do ok. The one is disaster recovery and the other keeping track of numbers and will involve graph paper and a pencil. Not sure about that but was hoping it would be something I could use. Will let you know more about them. One tomorrow and one Sunday.

Caren, oh no....I see where a lot of your tapas got eaten??? Did you have enough left for the crew? I've never made tapas but am so intrigued by them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, how did the day go????


Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah.  then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.

Love the photos


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


Yumm, love the building too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can you share who the production/film company is? My nephew is an Executive Producer for 3 Ball Productions which is also part of a larger conglomerate...they do a lot of things on Discovery and Spike networks.



NanaCaren said:


> Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah.  then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah.  then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.


Well that's a shame. Guess they want to be the first to show it. :roll: Did you have any tapas left for them or are they for tomorrow? I posted photos you asked for. Not of the Festival but of the area.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Poledra...Thank you. Glad you enjoyed the photos since you share so much with us of your area and I thank you for that. It really is fun seeing all the places our KTP members live in and explore.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> My knitting is giving me fits....I have about 10 weeks to get a baby blanket finished. I finally found a pattern & yarn I thought would be easy enough....so far I have started over 3 times! I can get the first 3 rows (grater st) without a problem...the 4th fow is the pattern row...each time I end up with the wrong number of sts. How is this happening??? Anyway...I am bound & determined to get this going. The baby is coming whether I finish or not....wish me luck!
> 
> Carol il/oh


Carol, another thing I have been doing lately and I don't know why, is going in under the stitch and getting two instead of one. I think it was this one project that gave me the most trouble with that, so maybe the yarn. Of course it wouldn't be ME.:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone! Can't wait to try the potatoes and stuff. Hope they get the wifi working good, I was having problems with the new company I switched to so I sent them an email and they fixed it quick, thankfully (so far). 
I posted on last weeks before I realized that this week had started. We headed to Ft. Collins this morning but the weather was bad enough that we were afraid we might not get home later in the day. So we just turned around after about 25 miles and went the other way to Scottsbluff, Ne and put DH's check in the mail and did the grocery shopping, so wet, so glad to get home. It's warmer in my hometown of Glennallen, Alaska than it is here. lol


----------



## Spider

Good evening all, what a cloudy, windy, cold fall day. Poledra can keep the snow. The snow is getting closer to us but I am hoping we miss it. After all it just melted in May ?!?!?
Sam, loved all the recipes and the household hints. 
Glad to hear Marianne called and checked with a Dr, I hope she is ok and can get some help with her mom.
Gwen, hope you are having better days.
Bulldog, thanks again for your continued prayers and support.
Hope Charlotte had a successful day with her procedure.
As we have all said October better be better to all.
Kate, loved the video of Luke. He is so cute. That made my day.
Caren, been thinking about you.
Thanks for the tips with the green tomatoes, we have not had a frost yet but it is coming. Keep warm all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra, so glad your shoulder healed so quickly!!!!

By the way, Marianne has assured me that she will go to the ER or call an ambulance if she feels any need. I did relay Flytyin's messages to her as I felt they were quite important. Thank you for sharing your expertise with us and important for Marianne to know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The last thing we would want is for anything to happen to her.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Hi Poledra...Thank you. Glad you enjoyed the photos since you share so much with us of your area and I thank you for that. It really is fun seeing all the places our KTP members live in and explore.


I think that your beautiful leaves and such are the only ones I'm going to get to enjoy since we went from summer to winter in one fail swoop. lol... We got the most snow in the spring, now we are getting it in the fall, I just have to wonder at what winter will bring. So I'll take all the pictures of trees, flowers, etc... that you all are willing to share. lol :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, so glad your shoulder healed so quickly!!!!
> 
> By the way, Marianne has assured me that she will go to the ER or call an ambulance if she feels any need. I did relay Flytyin's messages to her as I felt they were quite important. Thank you for sharing your expertise with us and important for Marianne to know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The last thing we would want is for anything to happen to her.


 :thumbup: Not a good thing to wait if it's giving her too much of a problem.


----------



## machriste

Greetings everyone,

Enjoyed all the pictures so much. Thinking about charlotte today and hoping all went well. Jut finished dinner and am simmering up my "almost too ripe" tomatoes in a simple marinara sauce--tomatoes, onion, garlic, salt, a pinch of sugar and some tomato paste. It will go into freezer bags to pull out during the winter. I can add some fresh herbs depending on the dish.

Jack was off his chemo this week (he does two weeks on and one off) and is climbing back out of the sleepiness. My greatest challenge is cooking for him. Fortunately, he hasn't had the nausea so many suffer with, but he's lost a lot of weight and food is about the least interesting thing in the world for him. I'm trying to do five small meals a day. The hit of the day was French toast and bacon at about 11 this am. I'm grateful for small victories. 

I can't wait to try the crusty bread sometime soon.

Sam, thanks for the delightful start this week; recipes look very tempting. I think maybe a garage sale or Craig's list might be another possibility for finding a bread machine.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you share who the production/film company is? My nephew is an Executive Producer for 3 Ball Productions which is also part of a larger conglomerate...they do a lot of things on Discovery and Spike networks.


That was part of what i signed can't tell anything until it airs. I think it is a little over board but understand it too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Can't wait to try the potatoes and stuff. Hope they get the wifi working good, I was having problems with the new company I switched to so I sent them an email and they fixed it quick, thankfully (so far).
> I posted on last weeks before I realized that this week had started. We headed to Ft. Collins this morning but the weather was bad enough that we were afraid we might not get home later in the day. So we just turned around after about 25 miles and went the other way to Scottsbluff, Ne and put DH's check in the mail and did the grocery shopping, so wet, so glad to get home. It's warmer in my hometown of Glennallen, Alaska than it is here. lol


Oh no Poledra. That does look dangerous. Glad you turned around. Having to spend the night somewhere gets expensive. Now that's pretty amazing that it is warmer in Alaska than where you are. This sure reminds me of what is to come. Your day was a lot different than mine but I know it is headed this way. Yikes....I'm not ready either. DH was saying how he loves the different seasons but I hate driving in winter after all the frightening experiences I have had. Glad you decided to stay safe. Poor little doggies. Too cute in their coats.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Not a good thing to wait if it's giving her too much of a problem.


She said she is much better today. She had overdone and C has put her on REST and is taking care of her mother and she feels so much better. She assured me that if she has any trouble she will go to Emergency or call an ambulance. I did relay all of the information Flytyin gave me by copying her messages and sending them to Marianne. I'm sure she appreciates the information and it is good for her to have.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Well that's a shame. Guess they want to be the first to show it. :roll: Did you have any tapas left for them or are they for tomorrow? I posted photos you asked for. Not of the Festival but of the area.


That is the whole thing after they aren;t so worried just not before hand. the tapas will be for tomorrow what is left of them any ways. I plan on making more after the week end. The teens like them for after school snacks.

I should be getting settled down for the night bu tjust can't seem to.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah.  then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.
> 
> Love the photos


I understand why, but it still sucks. Oh well, it will all be over soon. 
:? :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh no Poledra. That does look dangerous. Glad you turned around. Having to spend the night somewhere gets expensive. Now that's pretty amazing that it is warmer in Alaska than where you are. This sure reminds me of what is to come. Your day was a lot different than mine but I know it is headed this way. Yikes....I'm not ready either. DH was saying how he loves the different seasons but I hate driving in winter after all the frightening experiences I have had. Glad you decided to stay safe. Poor little doggies. Too cute in their coats.


Lol! Yes, I know they really have to go if they go out the door in this, they do not like to get their feet wet. lol, I think the cats are braver and less worried about the wet. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I think that your beautiful leaves and such are the only ones I'm going to get to enjoy since we went from summer to winter in one fail swoop. lol... We got the most snow in the spring, now we are getting it in the fall, I just have to wonder at what winter will bring. So I'll take all the pictures of trees, flowers, etc... that you all are willing to share. lol :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I heard that the Farmer's Almanac says it is going to be a hard winter. Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Yes, I know they really have to go if they go out the door in this, they do not like to get their feet wet. lol, I think the cats are braver and less worried about the wet. lol


I'm so glad we don't have to go outdoors to the bathroom anymore. I do remember that up in Haliburton at my aunt's in-laws. No indoor toilet. You didn't think about it. Not thinking was better, unless it was that you were going to have an indoor toilet put in. And then, oh my goodness, the pots under the bed. :shock: :? :thumbdown: I'm with the dogs. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to keep my feet dry.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah. then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.

Love the photos


Poledra65 said:


> I understand why, but it still sucks. Oh well, it will all be over soon.
> :? :thumbup:


We will be patient but I know how hard it is to wait to post them. I can never post any photos of the grandchildren in any of the musicals, not even after they are over. Big trouble I guess.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I understand why, but it still sucks. Oh well, it will all be over soon.
> :? :thumbup:


It does suck and can hardly wait to post. :|


----------



## jheiens

To quote Dawn I am "posting here so I can find you all later."

Still no word about Charlotte or from Julie?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah. then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.
> 
> Love the photos
> 
> We will be patient but I know how hard it is to wait to post them. I can never post any photos of the grandchildren in any of the musicals, not even after they are over. Big trouble I guess.


I heard that the Farmer's Almanac says it is going to be a hard winter. Has anyone else heard about this?

It is hard to not post them. I can post the one with the teens because it is only them but nothing else. :/ It is big trouble and their jobs would be on the line as well.

I have hear it is going to be hard winter. We used to go by how tall the weeds were and they are very tall here. Usually means deep snow I hope not but the ground could use a good amount of snow to help with the water table.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> To quote Dawn I am "posting here so I can find you all later."
> 
> Still no word about Charlotte or from Julie?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am here Joy, just been a bit tired after my outing- glad I took the crutch with me, got done only half of what I had hoped, but now have a list of lawyers to contact and find out how much they will charge. This I plan to do on Monday. Not feeling very talkative- sorry about that! Apart from my outing it has been a quiet day. Up to 70 F (22 C) . Need to get some housework done- the arthritis in my hands is playing up- so I have put the needles to one side.
Keeping Charlotte in prayerful thought, as well as Marianne and Gwen.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> I am here Joy, just been a bit tired after my outing- glad I took the crutch with me, got done only half of what I had hoped, but now have a list of lawyers to contact and find out how much they will charge. This I plan to do on Monday. Not feeling very talkative- sorry about that! Apart from my outing it has been a quiet day. Up to 70 F (22 C) . Need to get some housework done- the arthritis in my hands is playing up- so I have put the needles to one side.
> Keeping Charlotte in prayerful thought, as well as Marianne and Gwen.


Wish I could help and cheer you up. Glad you got a list to work from, that will help.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


OMG!!!!! Eye candy at its fondest, thanks for sharing


----------



## Patches39

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! Just a very quick check-in to let you all know that I am still here. Getting ready for another homecoming game tonight. So hopefully I can get caught up this week. I only got to page 20 last week. So maybe this week will be better. See you later!


Hey sis, miss you. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


Just lovely. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Wish I could help and cheer you up. Glad you got a list to work from, that will help.


I guess it is to be expected- that there is a down side to all the happenings of the last few weeks- I just have to keep going - I lit my candle again this morning- could do with a few real hugs- Ah well- I better get to the kitchen sink.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Wish I could help and cheer you up. Glad you got a list to work from, that will help.


Ditto.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is to be expected- that there is a down side to all the happenings of the last few weeks- I just have to keep going - I lit my candle again this morning- could do with a few real hugs- Ah well- I better get to the kitchen sink.


Sending BIG HUGS, filled with lots of love. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Sending BIG HUGS, filled with lots of love. :-D


Thanks, Patches! Hugs for you too!


----------



## Patches39

Night all, praying that tomorrow brings us all joy healing love and peace.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is to be expected- that there is a down side to all the happenings of the last few weeks- I just have to keep going - I lit my candle again this morning- could do with a few real hugs- Ah well- I better get to the kitchen sink.


Stress like that is like the 3 day after surgery business , it shows up later. take care of yourself my dear Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!!!! Eye candy at its fondest, thanks for sharing


You are welcome Patches. It was fun.

Julie....Take care of yourself and know we are here when you do feel like talking. Sorry the hands are sore too. No fun being in chronic pain. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Stress like that is like the 3 day after surgery business , it shows up later. take care of yourself my dear Julie.


I would not be surprised if something happened like alopoecia - I have had that happen when things have been particularly stressful. Just got to weather the next day or two. I knew I would not get far with today's appointment - hopefully things on Monday will be more positive. I have worked out who I will ring first. Tomorrow will be brighter with Church, and seeing people.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You are welcome Patches. It was fun.
> 
> Julie....Take care of yourself and know we are here when you do feel like talking. Sorry the hands are sore too. No fun being in chronic pain. Hugs


Thanks, Angora!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if something happened like alopoecia - I have had that happen when things have been particularly stressful. Just got to weather the next day or two. I knew I would not get far with today's appointment - hopefully things on Monday will be more positive. I have worked out who I will ring first. Tomorrow will be brighter with Church, and seeing people.


That's good. Maybe you can get some real hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That's good. Maybe you can get some real hugs.


At the very least there will be smiling faces.


----------



## patocenizo

Hello to you Sam!!! Thanks so much for hosting this weekend's party. Oh I love the SOZ Bread recipe and hope to make it when I get home. My DH and I are spending the night in Utah and will head for Colorado tomorrow morning where we will be for a week and then back home to So. Cal. You sound so much better which is a blessing for all of us. Send pictures of the carved pumpkins!


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if something happened like alopoecia - I have had that happen when things have been particularly stressful. Just got to weather the next day or two. I knew I would not get far with today's appointment - hopefully things on Monday will be more positive. I have worked out who I will ring first. Tomorrow will be brighter with Church, and seeing people.


Try to get some rest & stroke that little Ringo, he'll help relax you, dogs are very aware of our emotions, as you know. When you have had the chance to talk to the right solicitor you'll be able to get the paperwork out of the way, hopefully also know which direction to take for your future.
I hope you don't get aloepecia, stress can cause that I know. I get cold sores, lots at once when I'm stressed. I always would wake up with several when my MIL was coming to stay!! Now I take preventive measures where possible. Is there anything you can take to relieve the stress?
We all love you & care very much about you, Julie, I hope it helps you to know that.
I must get some sleep, I'm in bed on my own tonight as Julian has a dreadful cold & we both need to be able to get a good night's sleep. He went for his flu jab on saturday & says he thinks it gave him "man-flu". Certainly seems like it, this evening it was spreading to his chest, hope it starts to clear up soon, we're booked for a week in Paris on the 14th.

Tessa.


----------



## sassafras123

cleaning info looks like i need to try, thank you.
maya and i had walk this morning. took two car loads of stuff from garage to thrift store and basically crashed for rest if day. it was a bust week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Try to get some rest & stroke that little Ringo, he'll help relax you, dogs are very aware of our emotions, as you know. When you have had the chance to talk to the right solicitor you'll be able to get the paperwork out of the way, hopefully also know which direction to take for your future.
> I hope you don't get aloepecia, stress can cause that I know. I get cold sores, lots at once when I'm stressed. I always would wake up with several when my MIL was coming to stay!! Now I take preventive measures where possible. Is there anything you can take to relieve the stress?
> We all love you & care very much about you, Julie, I hope it helps you to know that.
> I must get some sleep, I'm in bed on my own tonight as Julian has a dreadful cold & we both need to be able to get a good night's sleep. He went for his flu jab on saturday & says he thinks it gave him "man-flu". Certainly seems like it, this evening it was spreading to his chest, hope it starts to clear up soon, we're booked for a week in Paris on the 14th.
> 
> Tessa.


It does help Tessa! Sorry Julian has the 'Man-flu' hope it clears for your visit to France! Were you planning to fly? I often get colds just as I have had the flu shot! Not sure if it is mind over matter or something! Ringo is being a good boy today- it is good as he settles down to life as a one dog household. Having Rufus allowed him to remain puppy for a long time- but no harm in that! I have the doors and windows open it is so warm this afternoon- the predicted rain has once again not come- I am thinking already of conservation measures!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I understand too....my nephew had my daughter come to one of the tapings for the Bar Rescue show when they were in Chicago filming...she had to sign a disclaimer also...but she was just the "man on the street" reaction part of the story so she could talk about what she saw. Very interesting process....another nephew is part of a camera crew and editing so we get to hear and learn a lot about that business.



NanaCaren said:


> That was part of what i signed can't tell anything until it airs. I think it is a little over board but understand it too.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> It does help Tessa! Sorry Julian has the 'Man-flu' hope it clears for your visit to France! Were you planning to fly? I often get colds just as I have had the flu shot! Not sure if it is mind over matter or something! Ringo is being a good boy today- it is good as he settles down to life as a one dog household. Having Rufus allowed him to remain puppy for a long time- but no harm in that! I have the doors and windows open it is so warm this afternoon- the predicted rain has once again not come- I am thinking already of conservation measures!


No, we're not flying, we're taking the car on the ferry. So much easier as my DSis & I can take our walkers in the boot, Julian will probably do most of the driving & I can hold the map. Can't look at it as it makes me car sick, but now we have the sat-nav he will use that where he can. He's a lovely man & I hate to see him ill. I want to get him out, going places & doing more, as it seems his brain is suffering from old-age lately & I think keeping it active will help prevent it getting worse. I think the saying "use it or you'll lose it" applies very much to brain power & memory. Our weather is fairly warm & we can still go out without coats, though we need to take a mac along in case it rains.

Tessa


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone just caught up on last weeks and now this weeks ktp.

Have been busy with all the usual stuff going on around here.
Made my first of many knit pumpkins, have taken photos and will post as soon as I can download.

Went out for Chinese buffet tonight with friends and it was a perfect reprieve from all the packing etc.

Tomorrow is garage sale day.

Poledra you have snow already, that is crazy girl.

I am glad you are feeling better Gwen, I am worried about Marianne and had anyone heard from Charlotte or her dh?

Pup were those pics taken at your house, looks like so much fun and what a beautiful cozy home.

Off for now as I have some stuff to finish in the garage before tomorrow and will try to be back on later.

Love, hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Hello to you Sam!!! Thanks so much for hosting this weekend's party. Oh I love the SOZ Bread recipe and hope to make it when I get home. My DH and I are spending the night in Utah and will head for Colorado tomorrow morning where we will be for a week and then back home to So. Cal. You sound so much better which is a blessing for all of us. Send pictures of the carved pumpkins!


Have seen some of your beautiful knitting and am so impressed. Great shawls!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:



> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


Quite a celebration. The Opera House s so beautifully lit and how I love to see Tall Ships. Thank you for sharing these photos. You must have had fun getting to actually see this. Great that Prince Harry is there for the review.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glad you got to have that buffet with friends. A lot of work getting ready for a garage sale and a move. I've done it way too many times. May it be worth all the hard work. It has always been for me. Every time we say we are never moving again and then we do. LOL May this open a wonderful new door for you, the dor to your new house where you make wonderful memories.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am here Joy, just been a bit tired after my outing- glad I took the crutch with me, got done only half of what I had hoped, but now have a list of lawyers to contact and find out how much they will charge. This I plan to do on Monday. Not feeling very talkative- sorry about that! Apart from my outing it has been a quiet day. Up to 70 F (22 C) . Need to get some housework done- the arthritis in my hands is playing up- so I have put the needles to one side.
> Keeping Charlotte in prayerful thought, as well as Marianne and Gwen.


Hi Julie, hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Good though that you have a list to start checking into. Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is to be expected- that there is a down side to all the happenings of the last few weeks- I just have to keep going - I lit my candle again this morning- could do with a few real hugs- Ah well- I better get to the kitchen sink.


Completely understandable. Wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> At the very least there will be smiling faces.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


Gorgeous!!!! I love Tallships, or masted ships, so elegant and makes me think of when everyone traveled by ship.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just caught up on last weeks and now this weeks ktp.
> 
> Have been busy with all the usual stuff going on around here.
> Made my first of many knit pumpkins, have taken photos and will post as soon as I can download.
> 
> Went out for Chinese buffet tonight with friends and it was a perfect reprieve from all the packing etc.
> 
> Tomorrow is garage sale day.
> 
> Poledra you have snow already, that is crazy girl.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Gwen, I am worried about Marianne and had anyone heard from Charlotte or her dh?
> 
> Pup were those pics taken at your house, looks like so much fun and what a beautiful cozy home.
> 
> Off for now as I have some stuff to finish in the garage before tomorrow and will try to be back on later.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers to all.


Sounds like a great day, glad you were able to get out with friends, you've had an awful lot going on so it was probably much needed. 
Yes, it's wild that we have snow already, no telling at this point what the winter will be like, but I've had a feeling all summer that it was going to be wet and cold, one time I'd rather be wrong.


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just caught up on last weeks and now this weeks ktp.
> 
> Have been busy with all the usual stuff going on around here.
> Made my first of many knit pumpkins, have taken photos and will post as soon as I can download.
> 
> Went out for Chinese buffet tonight with friends and it was a perfect reprieve from all the packing etc.
> 
> Tomorrow is garage sale day.
> 
> Poledra you have snow already, that is crazy girl.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Gwen, I am worried about Marianne and had anyone heard from Charlotte or her dh?
> 
> Pup were those pics taken at your house, looks like so much fun and what a beautiful cozy home.
> 
> Off for now as I have some stuff to finish in the garage before tomorrow and will try to be back on later.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers to all.


No we were at Rookies home. A beautiful very comfy home! She cooks good too, lots of great food.


----------



## EJS

Re posting here in case you missed it at the end of last weeks KTP

<<<<<<<gottastch wrote:
Thanks! I looked it up and it is very nice but doesn't look like yours. Did you do something different? Arrange the squares differently?>>>>>>

I forgot, I only did 30 squares instead of the 36 in the pattern....used a variegated instead of 3rd solid and alternated the solid I used for the start in 12 squares. When I had them done I played with the placement until I liked it followed by a shell border.
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> No, we're not flying, we're taking the car on the ferry. So much easier as my DSis & I can take our walkers in the boot, Julian will probably do most of the driving & I can hold the map. Can't look at it as it makes me car sick, but now we have the sat-nav he will use that where he can. He's a lovely man & I hate to see him ill. I want to get him out, going places & doing more, as it seems his brain is suffering from old-age lately & I think keeping it active will help prevent it getting worse. I think the saying "use it or you'll lose it" applies very much to brain power & memory. Our weather is fairly warm & we can still go out without coats, though we need to take a mac along in case it rains.
> 
> Tessa


It is hard for us to imagine being so close to other countries, to any where from here is three and a half hours across ocean! I do hope Julian is well in time for your visit! the six o'clock news is just starting- so I will watch that!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds about right - you don't want your plants to get too leggy before they go in the ground. like the newspaper idea.

sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks, Sam! I will certainly give it a try. I've been reading where you can fold up newspaper to make a pot and basically do the same things you say to do but when it is time to plant put the newspaper and all in the ground. The newspaper will disintegrate. The website said to do all this two months before you'd normally plant. Since we have to wait to plant until the end of May, suppose that means end of March for me then or do you think I should start them in February???


----------



## iamsam

i'll look at that.

sam

thanks.



Hilary4 said:


> It is worth signing up to Freecycle in your area and see if someone has one lurking unloved at the back of a cupboard: http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## iamsam

the salad sounds good - the house is outstanding - love the colors - and the deck that seems to go on and on.

sam

wish our leaves were as vibrant as yours - our colors are more muted.



Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


----------



## iamsam

I wonder what would happen in a low over - say 300°?

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~If one (me) does not have a crock pot....is there a way to make this in a regular oven? :?: :?: Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

I love vegetable soup with a tomato base - my favorite way of making it.

sam



Railyn said:


> Our evening meal was thanks to KTP. The Focaccia was delicious, we ate the whole thing and definately will make it again. The vegetable soup was also delicious. I had a large variety of vegetables, both fresh and frozen, and I cooked them in tomato juice. Really gave everything a good flavor. Thank you for the recipies. I have learned a lot about cooking in addition to knitting since being on KTP.a


----------



## iamsam

count outloud and say each st outloud as you go - maybe that will help.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Happy Friday to All...I'm in Chicago at the moment. Had a wonderful time with Rookie, Puplover, Pacer & OH Kathy in Mt. Prospect. Now I'm waiting for DD to arrive for a whirlwind weekend...Here today...gone on Sunday.  I'll take what I can get! Each visit is so precious! If anyone knows how to move Florida closer to Chicago...let me know! On Monday we are headed back to Ohio....to enjoy the fall colors! Love this time of year!
> 
> Sam, that Zucchini orange bread is a must-make for next week. We'll be back in farm stand land, so will collect some fresh zucchini and try the bread. It sounds really yummy!
> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> My knitting is giving me fits....I have about 10 weeks to get a baby blanket finished. I finally found a pattern & yarn I thought would be easy enough....so far I have started over 3 times! I can get the first 3 rows (grater st) without a problem...the 4th fow is the pattern row...each time I end up with the wrong number of sts. How is this happening??? Anyway...I am bound & determined to get this going. The baby is coming whether I finish or not....wish me luck!
> 
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

looks cold and slippery - and people always forget from one year to the next how to drive in snow - is dh home this weekend? has he run into snow yet. sounds like the Dakotas got their share also.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Can't wait to try the potatoes and stuff. Hope they get the wifi working good, I was having problems with the new company I switched to so I sent them an email and they fixed it quick, thankfully (so far).
> I posted on last weeks before I realized that this week had started. We headed to Ft. Collins this morning but the weather was bad enough that we were afraid we might not get home later in the day. So we just turned around after about 25 miles and went the other way to Scottsbluff, Ne and put DH's check in the mail and did the grocery shopping, so wet, so glad to get home. It's warmer in my hometown of Glennallen, Alaska than it is here. lol


----------



## iamsam

you know you can buy dog boots.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Yes, I know they really have to go if they go out the door in this, they do not like to get their feet wet. lol, I think the cats are braver and less worried about the wet. lol


----------



## iamsam

Heidi said the same thing - think I will hibernate.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I heard that the Farmer's Almanac says it is going to be a hard winter. Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy for you and for your hands.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am here Joy, just been a bit tired after my outing- glad I took the crutch with me, got done only half of what I had hoped, but now have a list of lawyers to contact and find out how much they will charge. This I plan to do on Monday. Not feeling very talkative- sorry about that! Apart from my outing it has been a quiet day. Up to 70 F (22 C) . Need to get some housework done- the arthritis in my hands is playing up- so I have put the needles to one side.
> Keeping Charlotte in prayerful thought, as well as Marianne and Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> looks cold and slippery - and people always forget from one year to the next how to drive in snow - is dh home this weekend? has he run into snow yet. sounds like the Dakotas got their share also.
> 
> sam


He just got home from Michigan about 45 minutes ago.  He didn't run into snow until around Ogalalla, Ne coming this way. 
And I think Montana got some too.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> you know you can buy dog boots.
> 
> sam


Lol! Yep, DSM's little dog has some that I had bought for him. Mocha would not be happy if I tried putting boots on him. lolol! I could just see it now, would almost be worth buying some to video the whole thing. lolol Poor Mochie. Now Wicket would let me put them on him, he may never walk again, with them on anyway, but he'd let me put them on him. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm pooped and getting a headache from the changes in pressure, so good night all. Hugs, stay safe, warm, and dry, unless you want to get cold and wet that is. lol 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam

how exciting nicho - did you make it to the waterfront to watch the review.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


----------



## iamsam

pleasant dreams poledra - stay warm.

sam

glad dh made it home safe.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm pooped and getting a headache from the changes in pressure, so good night all. Hugs, stay safe, warm, and dry, unless you want to get cold and wet that is. lol
> Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Good though that you have a list to start checking into. Hugs!


I just had an unexpected visit- so that was a boost, too. With having our day light saving, it is noticeable how much longer our evenings are! Next door to the south are having a party- but they are good, they always stop around 11 at night. So it is OK for sleeping!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Completely understandable. Wish I could give you a real hug.


Well I just had a hello and goodbye kiss from my visitors- so that was nice- and I have gifted the white/cream mesh scarf I knitted yesterday- my friend is very happy with it- so that is good too!
You and I just share virtual hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> soothing healing energy for you and for your hands.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm pooped and getting a headache from the changes in pressure, so good night all. Hugs, stay safe, warm, and dry, unless you want to get cold and wet that is. lol
> Sweet dreams.


Sweet dreams for you, Kaye!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie, 2am here and for some crazy reason I am still up and thought I would check out kp.

Checked it out and now off to bed.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


Are these your photos? It must be a stunning sight, the harbour is so beautiful.


----------



## ptofValerie

The information about the cleaning chemicals is a revelation. More effort and planning gets the jobs done and it gives a good physical work-out as well! No cleaning for me today. I'm off to Enniskillen in County Fermanagh, about 90 miles from Belfast to visit my friend. I'm going armed with the details of a couple of yarns I would buy if we encounter them. Dear friend has found two craft shops for me. I doubt if he's ever darkened the door of either until now!! So off we go!


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Are these your photos? It must be a stunning sight, the harbour is so beautiful.


No not mine, they are from google images. We have been watching on TV for the best view - I don't like crowds and can't stand for long periods anymore, so the best place for us was at home. You're right though, the harbour is stunning in the sunshine.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> No not mine, they are from google images. We have been watching on TV for the best view - I don't like crowds and can't stand for long periods anymore, so the best place for us was at home. You're right though, the harbour is stunning in the sunshine.


Probably better views on TV! Was on the harbout one New Years Eve afternoon and already crowds surronding the harbour so can get some idea of what it must be like.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, i havent read this weeks so far but i was just getting some chow mein on to cook and i thought i would post the recipe. Not sure if i have shared this in the past or not....

EASIEST CHOW MEIN

500g minced beef
1 onion choppped
1 packet coleslaw approx 400g ( the one i get has cabbage, celery, spring onions, corn, carrots)
2 pkts chicken noodle soup
few dashes of soy sauce
about a tspn of curry powder (or more, or less)
1 cup of water
1 pkt been shoots
pineapple pieces (optional)
In an electric frypan brown mince and onion. Add everything else except been shoots. Simmer about 20 mins or so. Add bean shoots. Serve with rice (or not).


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


I just love your photos! That pie shop is so gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

PurpleFi said:


> Does wrapping the green tomatoes help them to ripen as I have still some left that don't look like they will ripen on the plant?


If you have tomatoes still on the vine (that haven't ripened). Pull the vine out of the ground before the first frost and hang it upside down in a cool place (basement or garage works well) and the tomatoes will ripen naturally over the winter. I did this with a huge vine of cherry tomatoes one year and had them fresh most of the winter. It works really great.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a hello and goodbye kiss from my visitors- so that was nice- and I have gifted the white/cream mesh scarf I knitted yesterday- my friend is very happy with it- so that is good too!
> You and I just share virtual hugs!


Glad you had a visitor today. Take care Julie. ((((hugs))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

Well i have caught up, i think. Lovely day here today, i think about 25c. Spent quite a bit of time in the garden. I had far too many forget me nots in the back garden so i have put some in the front now too. Got weeding done. And all the rest of the usual stuff too.

Nana Caren... i hope today isnt too stressful. Enjoy. 

Sam... great recipes and tips. Gosh another week already! 

Special hugs and thoughts to everyone that is unwell , had surgery, waiting for surgery, or too stressed. And everyone else can have a hug for "just because"


----------



## NanaCaren

Popping for a quick Good morning seems I''m up for some foolish reason. Had hoped to get a few more hours sleep than I did. Am headed back to bed to try to claim some of my lost time with my pillow. 

Thought I'd post morning coffee in case I don't get the chance later. 

Hugs and healing energies to all those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, 2am here and for some crazy reason I am still up and thought I would check out kp.
> 
> Checked it out and now off to bed.


I had gone to bed too- as it was so quiet on the KTP! Hope you are sleeping well, now, Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> The information about the cleaning chemicals is a revelation. More effort and planning gets the jobs done and it gives a good physical work-out as well! No cleaning for me today. I'm off to Enniskillen in County Fermanagh, about 90 miles from Belfast to visit my friend. I'm going armed with the details of a couple of yarns I would buy if we encounter them. Dear friend has found two craft shops for me. I doubt if he's ever darkened the door of either until now!! So off we go!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you had a visitor today. Take care Julie. ((((hugs))))))))


Take care, too, Cathy, I must have forgotten to log off! but I see you are still online!


----------



## dollyclaire

ptofValerie said:


> The information about the cleaning chemicals is a revelation. More effort and planning gets the jobs done and it gives a good physical work-out as well! No cleaning for me today. I'm off to Enniskillen in County Fermanagh, about 90 miles from Belfast to visit my friend. I'm going armed with the details of a couple of yarns I would buy if we encounter them. Dear friend has found two craft shops for me. I doubt if he's ever darkened the door of either until now!! So off we go!


You never know your friend may be inspired to have a go after visiting the two craft shops!
I hope the rain is off for your journey, the sun is peeping out here this morning, very welcome after the deluge of rain and strong winds we have had for a couple of days. I will wait until nearer lunchtime before I put the rabbits out in the garden. I have just the bearded collie Pippie staying with me and I think the rabbits are missing the extra bustle the house had with three dogs and a cat for them to see. Pippie does spend a lot of time watching them but it is a bit if a nuisance when she starts to bark at them as her bark is so loud. It must give the rabbits quite a start as she is right outside the hutch. Pippie is quite a character, she loves to 'smile' at you. She puts her head to one side and lifts her lips up so all you see is two rows of quite big teeth lol
Enjoy your trip, you may be lucky and find the yarn you want but if not I am sure something else will catch your eye and call your name.


----------



## Lurker 2

It seems that most of Britain, who quite often are online by now- must be busy elsewhere! bit early for America! Sugarsugar is online I see but darowil has to be busy somewhere, have you got daylight saving tonight , Cathy? So I may just sign out and take me and the puppy back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning! dollyclaire!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Take care, too, Cathy, I must have forgotten to log off! but I see you are still online!


 :thumbup: I am here

Edit. Yep we change our clocks tonight


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am here


So you are- I am really thirsty after quite a warm day- so may just have some cold water! If you have posted how your day has been I have managed to forget- although I think you have been busy in the garden!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> So you are- I am really thirsty after quite a warm day- so may just have some cold water! If you have posted how your day has been I have managed to forget- although I think you have been busy in the garden!


Yes, pretty good day today. Tomorrow is forecast for 16c though.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, pretty good day today. Tomorrow is forecast for 16c though.


bummer! but that is spring for you- always up and down- my visitors were here during the news broadcast so I don't know the forecast - must google it!


----------



## sugarsugar

I hope you get a good sleep tonight Julie... sounds like you really need it. Am just eating my chow mein... posted the recipe back a page. Yum


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get a good sleep tonight Julie... sounds like you really need it. Am just eating my chow mein... posted the recipe back a page. Yum


So do I - I need to put on something lighter- it is still 21 C inside!


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I - I need to put on something lighter- it is still 21 C inside!


Enjoy your evening!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am here
> 
> Edit. Yep we change our clocks tonight


And so am I. Me and my migraine. Made it for the commitee meeting for the Handknitters Guild, but came during the meeting so I left befroe the general meeting started. But 6 days between them this time!


----------



## angelam

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Sam! I will certainly give it a try. I've been reading where you can fold up newspaper to make a pot and basically do the same things you say to do but when it is time to plant put the newspaper and all in the ground. The newspaper will disintegrate. The website said to do all this two months before you'd normally plant. Since we have to wait to plant until the end of May, suppose that means end of March for me then or do you think I should start them in February???


You can buy pots that disintegrate when you plant them. Not very expensive.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Was not too bad had to fill out paperwork saying I will let them put me on tv blah blah blah.  then I had to listen to the questions they will ask tomorrow they interviewed the teens father. took photos of the shop and i went home. they blocked the wifi so I couldn't send photos. Made me promise not to post any until it has aired. I have a couple with the teens and two workers no camera crew that I can post. Not fair though.
> 
> Love the photos


Glad at least one bit is over for you and can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And so am I. Me and my migraine. Made it for the commitee meeting for the Handknitters Guild, but came during the meeting so I left befroe the general meeting started. But 6 days between them this time!


I hope it doesnt last long. :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


Beautiful pictures. I specially like the sound of Monica's Pies!


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


Beautiful pictures. I specially like the sound of Monica's Pies!


----------



## bettyirene

I love potatoes also - but I certainly can't eat them raw.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


Gorgeous gorgeous photos and the house is just perfect.


----------



## PurpleFi

A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.

Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.

Saturday photos......


----------



## PurpleFi

Sandy said:


> If you have tomatoes still on the vine (that haven't ripened). Pull the vine out of the ground before the first frost and hang it upside down in a cool place (basement or garage works well) and the tomatoes will ripen naturally over the winter. I did this with a huge vine of cherry tomatoes one year and had them fresh most of the winter. It works really great.


Thank you for the information. Does it need to be dark as well?


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Popping for a quick Good morning seems I''m up for some foolish reason. Had hoped to get a few more hours sleep than I did. Am headed back to bed to try to claim some of my lost time with my pillow.
> 
> Thought I'd post morning coffee in case I don't get the chance later.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies to all those in need.


Morning Caren, lovely coffee cup and cute kitty. x


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And so am I. Me and my migraine. Made it for the commitee meeting for the Handknitters Guild, but came during the meeting so I left befroe the general meeting started. But 6 days between them this time!


What a pretty coffe cup. Hope your migraine clewars quickly x


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


 :thumbup: Lovely as always. Enjoy your weekend in the garden.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


The scenery is absolutely breathtaking already!! Our leaves haven't even started turning yet. Yes, those Victorians loved to mix colors on their houses....those 3 colors are lovely. There's a bed & breakfast in a beautiful Victorian house in a little town not too far from where I live. But the colors they chose are horrid! They don't do justice to the beautiful architecture of the house.
SOunds like you and the DH had a fantastic time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


I've never heard of a grape pie!! Sounds delicious. Monica's pies must be really good since she's definitely moved up in the world.
Thank you for these beautiful pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I think that your beautiful leaves and such are the only ones I'm going to get to enjoy since we went from summer to winter in one fail swoop. lol... We got the most snow in the spring, now we are getting it in the fall, I just have to wonder at what winter will bring. So I'll take all the pictures of trees, flowers, etc... that you all are willing to share. lol :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye!! I love looking at the beautiful snowy scenery but only in pictures....so bring'em on!! Your dogs may not like the snow but at least, they look warm in their sweaters. I answered your post with the pictures on the old TP but wondered if you'd made their nice, warm sweaters??
Stay safe and warm...enjoy staying in and knitting. Sending up prayers for your DH's safety as he's driving. Where is he on this trip?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> Jack was off his chemo this week (he does two weeks on and one off) and is climbing back out of the sleepiness. My greatest challenge is cooking for him. Fortunately, he hasn't had the nausea so many suffer with, but he's lost a lot of weight and food is about the least interesting thing in the world for him. I'm trying to do five small meals a day. The hit of the day was French toast and bacon at about 11 this am. I'm grateful for small victories.
> 
> I can't wait to try the crusty bread sometime soon.
> 
> So glad he didn't suffer with nausea but I know it's worrying that he has no appetite. Hope that comes back soon. French toast and bacon sound mighty good!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad we don't have to go outdoors to the bathroom anymore. I do remember that up in Haliburton at my aunt's in-laws. No indoor toilet. You didn't think about it. Not thinking was better, unless it was that you were going to have an indoor toilet put in. And then, oh my goodness, the pots under the bed. :shock: :? :thumbdown: I'm with the dogs. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to keep my feet dry.


When I was growing up out in the country, we didn't have an inside bathroom either! And I also remember those pots!!!
Don't know which I appreciate more indoor bathrooms or air conditioning...I think it's about even!! In the rented houses we lived in, my father always put in a pump so my mother would have running water in the kitchen! People who grew up in the city have no idea unless they stayed with country relatives during vacation times!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And so am I. Me and my migraine. Made it for the commitee meeting for the Handknitters Guild, but came during the meeting so I left befroe the general meeting started. But 6 days between them this time!


But I think you may have gone to bed now with that Migraine. At least they are getting further apart! Hope this one does not survive till morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> You can buy pots that disintegrate when you plant them. Not very expensive.


I find it a good idea when 'planting' them to give the roots some help by breaking up the bottom of the 'pot'. (gently)


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am here Joy, just been a bit tired after my outing- glad I took the crutch with me, got done only half of what I had hoped, but now have a list of lawyers to contact and find out how much they will charge. This I plan to do on Monday. Not feeling very talkative- sorry about that! Apart from my outing it has been a quiet day. Up to 70 F (22 C) . Need to get some housework done- the arthritis in my hands is playing up- so I have put the needles to one side.
> Keeping Charlotte in prayerful thought, as well as Marianne and Gwen.


Glad you're all right, Julie, just not talkative. I worry when it goes on a while without a note from you. Glad you were able to do the half you did manage and glad you took the crutch.
I have problems with arthritis in my hands, too. Or rather my left hand. But mine is a little different than yours since it hurts worse if I go for a while without knitting. Guess the knitting keeps the joints lubricated!! 
Take care....and keeping you in prayers.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not be surprised if something happened like alopoecia - I have had that happen when things have been particularly stressful. Just got to weather the next day or two. I knew I would not get far with today's appointment - hopefully things on Monday will be more positive. I have worked out who I will ring first. Tomorrow will be brighter with Church, and seeing people.


I always look forward to church, too, Julie...It seems to put things in perspective!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


Thanks for the lovely pictures!! They're as close as I'll ever get to seeing Sydney harbor. The Opera House is putting on a spectacular display. The tall ships are a sight to see whenever they come to visit!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up out in the country, we didn't have an inside bathroom either! And I also remember those pots!!!
> Don't know which I appreciate more indoor bathrooms or air conditioning...I think it's about even!! In the rented houses we lived in, my father always put in a pump so my mother would have running water in the kitchen! People who grew up in the city have no idea unless they stayed with country relatives during vacation times!!
> JuneK


Some of our cities did not have inside loos till quite late in the piece- I rented a house in Christchurch, late in the 1970's, that still had an outside toilet- NOT fun in winter for the children. It did by then have running water for the kitchen and bathroom though. Out from Rotorua, growing up, (country) we were on rain water with a large storage tank underground- Mum always had kittens by the end of summer that we would have run out of water- I remember being sent out with the dip stick to work out how much storage we still had- that obviously had to be pumped to the house.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just caught up on last weeks and now this weeks ktp.
> 
> Have been busy with all the usual stuff going on around here.
> Made my first of many knit pumpkins, have taken photos and will post as soon as I can download.
> 
> Went out for Chinese buffet tonight with friends and it was a perfect reprieve from all the packing etc.
> 
> Tomorrow is garage sale day.
> 
> Poledra you have snow already, that is crazy girl.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Gwen, I am worried about Marianne and had anyone heard from Charlotte or her dh?
> 
> Pup were those pics taken at your house, looks like so much fun and what a beautiful cozy home.
> 
> Off for now as I have some stuff to finish in the garage before tomorrow and will try to be back on later.
> 
> Love, hugs and prayers to all.


Good luck with your garage sale...hope you sell EVERYTHING and make a TON of money!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And so am I. Me and my migraine. Made it for the commitee meeting for the Handknitters Guild, but came during the meeting so I left befroe the general meeting started. But 6 days between them this time!


Sorry to here you have another migraine.

Just popping it to say hi things are nearly ready to start. I am still not sure I am fully ready for this. But have on my camera face isn. last minute washing up from the morning meal and a quick sweep of the floor.

Love your coffee mug :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Glad you're all right, Julie, just not talkative. I worry when it goes on a while without a note from you. Glad you were able to do the half you did manage and glad you took the crutch.
> I have problems with arthritis in my hands, too. Or rather my left hand. But mine is a little different than yours since it hurts worse if I go for a while without knitting. Guess the knitting keeps the joints lubricated!!
> Take care....and keeping you in prayers.
> Hugs, dearest sister of my heart!
> JuneK


mmmm I am not quite sure what it was yesterday? my left hand was tending to cramp up- I was blaming it on the needles- but I don't think it was my day anyway- I have made a mistake in my simple two row pattern that I think I am going to have to unpick back several rows- groan.
Thank you June, for the hugs and prayers- it is Sunday here already, and yes I am looking forward to church- it is quite the spiritual and social highpoint of my week.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> He just got home from Michigan about 45 minutes ago.  He didn't run into snow until around Ogalalla, Ne coming this way.
> And I think Montana got some too.


So glad your DH got home safely, I know you were worried about him.
REst well and hope the sinuses aren't too bad in the am.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> No not mine, they are from google images. We have been watching on TV for the best view - I don't like crowds and can't stand for long periods anymore, so the best place for us was at home. You're right though, the harbour is stunning in the sunshine.


And I think you see much more from watching spectacles on Tv than in person. I find it hard to manuever around so many people when I'm in my chair which I always am. I'm not that fond of crowds and only encounter small ones at church. 
the images are wonderful...thanks for them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Popping for a quick Good morning seems I''m up for some foolish reason. Had hoped to get a few more hours sleep than I did. Am headed back to bed to try to claim some of my lost time with my pillow.
> 
> Thought I'd post morning coffee in case I don't get the chance later.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies to all those in need.


Love the pink coffee cup....and who can resist that darling kitten!?
Hope you can get more rest before the madness starts today...just think, this time tomorrow, Caren, it will all be over!
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Glad at least one bit is over for you and can't wait to see the photos.


I will be taking some that can be posted that of the grandsons, they are uber excited and running around like crazy.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Thank you for our Sat. photos....love these especially...we have another day of HOT weather...predicted high of 89....our normal July temperatures....I'm so ready for summer to GO!!
Looks like we might get a shower from the hurricane, that never happened, next week.
Enjoy your day, PurpleFI
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


OK the world is right now I have had my garden fix for the day.  
There are flowers here in the gardens still it is nice to see for so late in the year.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, lovely coffee cup and cute kitty. x


Thank you today will be a several pot coffee day for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Love the pink coffee cup....and who can resist that darling kitten!?
> Hope you can get more rest before the madness starts today...just think, this time tomorrow, Caren, it will all be over!
> Hugs
> JuneK


I did get a little bit more sleep. I am staying in until I have to go out. It rained a fair amount after I sent back to bed. In fact it was pouring at 6:45. 
Tomorrow can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry to here you have another migraine.
> 
> Just popping it to say hi things are nearly ready to start. I am still not sure I am fully ready for this. But have on my camera face isn. last minute washing up from the morning meal and a quick sweep of the floor.
> 
> Love your coffee mug :thumbup: :thumbup:


You go girl -as my gran used to say, "Throw your face at them!" And remember we're right there on your shoulder for moral support.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good luck today NanaCaren. You'll shine for sure. Loved all the pictures posted by folks today. All the ships in Australia were fantastic and the fall color in the north US was wonderful. 

Progressing nicely from surgery. Still needing pain meds which means I sleep alot but doing fine. Has anyone heard from Charlotte? Praying that all went well for her yesterday. 

Sam loved the apple crock pot coffee cake recipe. Hope to make it soon.


----------



## patocenizo

Why thank you Angora1 that's no nice of you!


Angora1 said:


> Have seen some of your beautiful knitting and am so impressed. Great shawls!!!


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise (Nicho) here from Sydney. It is a glorious day here, perfect for the Navy celebrations for their centenary. Everything is centered around Sydney Harbour which is looking spectacular for the review which is taking place today. In the last couple of days we have had a fleet of tallships arrive, then warships from countries all around the world. Today is the review of the ships in front of Prince Harry and our Governor General, followed by a fireworks display tonight to rival the New Years Eve display that Sydney is famous for. Here is Sydney today.


Awesome photos, :-D


----------



## sseidel

Great post so full of information, love the cleaning tips, Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning, Sam and all the rest of you. I think I'm finally recovering from my trip to the UK and Ireland. We had a wonderful time. Got back Wednesday evening and having been playing catch-up at home since. Things seem to finally be settling down.

Sam - your recipes sound great and all those cleaning product ideas are wonderful. I'll have to give them a try.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Beautiful photos this morning, Purple!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it a good idea when 'planting' them to give the roots some help by breaking up the bottom of the 'pot'. (gently)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

I've been wondering about Marge? She hasn't posted since 23rd of August and hasn't read a PM I sent her on the 15th of August. I do hope it's just computer problems as she did say in one of her last postings that she was doing a bit better health wise.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Popping for a quick Good morning seems I''m up for some foolish reason. Had hoped to get a few more hours sleep than I did. Am headed back to bed to try to claim some of my lost time with my pillow.
> 
> Thought I'd post morning coffee in case I don't get the chance later.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies to all those in need.


Thanks, coffee is ready and looking good, and so nice to have a kitten to hug with coffee. Rest well, and try to enjoy the day. :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Lovely flowers, ready to start my day, have coffee and a kitten, with beautiful flowers, great way to start my day.


----------



## Spider

Patches39 said:


> Lovely flowers, ready to start my day, have coffee and a kitten, with beautiful flowers, great way to start my day.


Good morning from gray but no snow Minnesota . We are only suppose to get some rain but hasn't started yet. They were saying over two inches. Sometimes when they start yelling about something so early it turns out to be a fizzle. Waiting for coffee. 
Sending a picture of the beach down by the lake, the lake looks cold and the color on the trees is usually bright reds and yellows but. What color we do have is falling off as it changes.
Have a good day all. Hugs to all.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Good luck today NanaCaren. You'll shine for sure. Loved all the pictures posted by folks today. All the ships in Australia were fantastic and the fall color in the north US was wonderful.
> 
> Progressing nicely from surgery. Still needing pain meds which means I sleep alot but doing fine. Has anyone heard from Charlotte? Praying that all went well for her yesterday.
> 
> Sam loved the apple crock pot coffee cake recipe. Hope to make it soon.


Gwen -- I am glad you are feeling a bit better- slow but steady wins the race.

take care girl friend. Give Marianne a hug by phone for me.


----------



## patocenizo

I meant so say, so nice of you!!! I guess I am still sort of asleep, traveling makes me sleepy!!


patocenizo said:


> Why thank you Angora1 that's no nice of you!


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> 
> Jack was off his chemo this week (he does two weeks on and one off) and is climbing back out of the sleepiness. My greatest challenge is cooking for him. Fortunately, he hasn't had the nausea so many suffer with, but he's lost a lot of weight and food is about the least interesting thing in the world for him. I'm trying to do five small meals a day. The hit of the day was French toast and bacon at about 11 this am. I'm grateful for small victories.
> 
> I can't wait to try the crusty bread sometime soon.
> 
> So glad he didn't suffer with nausea but I know it's worrying that he has no appetite. Hope that comes back soon. French toast and bacon sound mighty good!
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> When my son was sick the doctors recommended he drink *Boost or Ensure* which if full of vitamins etc. they taste like milkshakes and it really helped him feel less 'empty'
> 
> I would think some would be available just about everywhere.
> 
> I know how hard it is to feed someone with no appetite but at least with the above drinks they are full of 'good stuff ' and recommended by doctors.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, Sam and all the rest of you. I think I'm finally recovering from my trip to the UK and Ireland. We had a wonderful time. Got back Wednesday evening and having been playing catch-up at home since. Things seem to finally be settling down.
> 
> Sam - your recipes sound great and all those cleaning product ideas are wonderful. I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Welcome back home. It sounds as if you had a wonderful visit with Purplefi and her dh -- as well as Londongirl. Your trip sounded so interesting. nice to have you home!


----------



## Spider

Shirley, how is your shoulder doing?? Can you knit or do anything. 
When I went to the big quilt show last weekend, I thought of you many times. I saw so many different techniques. I saw painted fabrics, that were quilted, then the hand dyed and the the pieces quilts, it just went on and on and o loved all of them.
Next weekend we are getting together with two couples, we did it once this past winter and we each finished a quilt, now we are going to help the one put her first binding on and the quilt is a large king size. So we will all help. It will be fun.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> I've been wondering about Marge? She hasn't posted since 23rd of August and hasn't read a PM I sent her on the 15th of August. I do hope it's just computer problems as she did say in one of her last postings that she was doing a bit better health wise.


I have been missing her posts too- I hope she is okay. I am so concerned for Charlotte. I wonder if AZ sticks has heard anything?


----------



## Designer1234

Nana Caren -- I know how nerve wracking that is -- you will be fine. just take deep breaths. it is an honor for you and you will do well, I know. Let us know how you feel once it is over. 

I am thinking about you today. Shirley


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back home. It sounds as if you had a wonderful visit with Purplefi and her dh -- as well as Londongirl. Your trip sounded so interesting. nice to have you home!


Thanks, Designer. We did have a wonderful visit with PurpleFi and Mr. P as well as Londongirl. They are all wonderful people and were so warm, welcoming, and helpful! We're glad to be back home, but are so happy to have such wonderful memories!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good luck today NanaCaren. You'll shine for sure. Loved all the pictures posted by folks today. All the ships in Australia were fantastic and the fall color in the north US was wonderful.
> 
> Progressing nicely from surgery. Still needing pain meds which means I sleep alot but doing fine. Has anyone heard from Charlotte? Praying that all went well for her yesterday.
> 
> Sam loved the apple crock pot coffee cake recipe. Hope to make it soon.


So glad things are looking up since Thurs. I've been hoping for word from Charlotte or her DH but nothing yet.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, Sam and all the rest of you. I think I'm finally recovering from my trip to the UK and Ireland. We had a wonderful time. Got back Wednesday evening and having been playing catch-up at home since. Things seem to finally be settling down.
> 
> Sam - your recipes sound great and all those cleaning product ideas are wonderful. I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Welcome back and so looking forward to your vacation picture.
Rest up and catch up! Having fun is hard work!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good morning from gray but no snow Minnesota . We are only suppose to get some rain but hasn't started yet. They were saying over two inches. Sometimes when they start yelling about something so early it turns out to be a fizzle. Waiting for coffee.
> Sending a picture of the beach down by the lake, the lake looks cold and the color on the trees is usually bright reds and yellows but. What color we do have is falling off as it changes.
> Have a good day all. Hugs to all.


Looks peaceful at that moment. I'm afraid our color might fall before we get to enjoy it since it's so dry here. But we have a couple of weeks before the leaves start turning color so there's still hope.
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam

jknappva said:


> Welcome back and so looking forward to your vacation picture.
> Rest up and catch up! Having fun is hard work!
> Junek


It is, isn't it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning, just checking in with you all until I have to do the final kitchen clean up and get ready to go get DH and DS at the airport.

Sure loved the photos of the trees, water and pie place---especially, the pie place. I think I need a trip to Galena, Door County, Lake Geneva or New Buffalo where fudge shops and bakeries are all over the place.

Was hoping to see a posting from Charlotte or Rick---praying so hard for her.

I have two packages ready to send off to Jynx...each has 6 cards and one has a package from Gypsycream!! So wonderful to see the turnout of cards for her!

Time to go wash so pans....we had such a lovely time and I'm enjoying the cinnamon rolls from Carol and the vegetables from Mary and wine, etc. -- so great to have everyone here and to know that everyone got to their destinations okay....Kathy, have you made your delivery in NJ?


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Shirley, how is your shoulder doing?? Can you knit or do anything.
> When I went to the big quilt show last weekend, I thought of you many times. I saw so many different techniques. I saw painted fabrics, that were quilted, then the hand dyed and the the pieces quilts, it just went on and on and o loved all of them.
> Next weekend we are getting together with two couples, we did it once this past winter and we each finished a quilt, now we are going to help the one put her first binding on and the quilt is a large king size. So we will all help. It will be fun.


Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.

I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the 
art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.

I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.

As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


----------



## patocenizo

Those quilts are amazing no wonder they brought in such a price. You are quite talented!


Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an unexpected visit- so that was a boost, too. With having our day light saving, it is noticeable how much longer our evenings are! Next door to the south are having a party- but they are good, they always stop around 11 at night. So it is OK for sleeping!


Oh that is wonderful, visits are good. Glad the neighbors are good about shutting it down at a reasonable time, that helps, we have people diagonally across the alley that like to have bonfires in their back yard (not a big back yard, 20ftx20ft maybe) and they tend to go to all hours sometimes. Usually in the winter as they haven't done it in a few months.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a hello and goodbye kiss from my visitors- so that was nice- and I have gifted the white/cream mesh scarf I knitted yesterday- my friend is very happy with it- so that is good too!
> You and I just share virtual hugs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Popping for a quick Good morning seems I''m up for some foolish reason. Had hoped to get a few more hours sleep than I did. Am headed back to bed to try to claim some of my lost time with my pillow.
> 
> Thought I'd post morning coffee in case I don't get the chance later.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies to all those in need.


Moring Caren, sure hope you were able to get a few more hours of sleep. Hope the day goes smoothly and they are out of your hair quickly, the camera crew and stuff, not the family. lol...Coffee yum, I have mine. Kitten adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2

sseidel said:


> Great post so full of information, love the cleaning tips, Thanks so much!


Welcome to the knitting Tea Party sseidel! Hope to see you again at Sam's table- he always has a place and a chair ready for newcomers!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I've been wondering about Marge? She hasn't posted since 23rd of August and hasn't read a PM I sent her on the 15th of August. I do hope it's just computer problems as she did say in one of her last postings that she was doing a bit better health wise.


I have tried ringing her unsuccessfully- must try again this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is wonderful, visits are good. Glad the neighbors are good about shutting it down at a reasonable time, that helps, we have people diagonally across the alley that like to have bonfires in their back yard (not a big back yard, 20ftx20ft maybe) and they tend to go to all hours sometimes. Usually in the winter as they haven't done it in a few months.


It does make a difference when people are considerate- I am afraid I had a party shut down recently that was keeping me awake until 2-30 -3 a.m. Do you still have the snow- or has it melted?


----------



## Patches39

patocenizo said:


> Those quilts are amazing no wonder they brought in such a price. You are quite talented!


Ditto


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up out in the country, we didn't have an inside bathroom either! And I also remember those pots!!!
> Don't know which I appreciate more indoor bathrooms or air conditioning...I think it's about even!! In the rented houses we lived in, my father always put in a pump so my mother would have running water in the kitchen! People who grew up in the city have no idea unless they stayed with country relatives during vacation times!!
> JuneK


Yes, we had family that lived out in the woods and they didn't have indoor plumbing, not so bad in the summer unless you ran into a bear, but winters in Alaska (or Canada, Montana, North Dakota...) are not really suited to outdoor loo's. lol... Also use to bath in the creek in the summer when we visited. lol Cold cold cold water. 
:shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you today will be a several pot coffee day for me.


I'll drink a couple for you too. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A very lazy good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Still mild here so it looks like another week end in the garden. It's difficult to believe it is October when there is still so much colour in the flower beds. Even a little campanula I moved a couple of week ago has decided to flower.
> 
> Week end hugs to you all and I am sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Good morning, it's a good day for lazy, I think I'll just enjoy may jammies, coffee, and knitting. Gorgeous flowers, especially appreciated as my poor little things just got their little heads dumped on with the wet white stuff. 
Windy out there today.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Kaye!! I love looking at the beautiful snowy scenery but only in pictures....so bring'em on!! Your dogs may not like the snow but at least, they look warm in their sweaters. I answered your post with the pictures on the old TP but wondered if you'd made their nice, warm sweaters??
> Stay safe and warm...enjoy staying in and knitting. Sending up prayers for your DH's safety as he's driving. Where is he on this trip?
> JuneK


Thank you. No, I did not make them, got the parka's at Petco for $1 each, I kid you not. And the sweaters I think at a different time on sale for $3 each. Just have to get Buster a couple sweaters since as he gets older he feels the cold more. 
Thank you for the prayers, can't ever have enough of those or coffee.  He is home, I hear movement back there so he must be up.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good luck today NanaCaren. You'll shine for sure. Loved all the pictures posted by folks today. All the ships in Australia were fantastic and the fall color in the north US was wonderful.
> 
> Progressing nicely from surgery. Still needing pain meds which means I sleep alot but doing fine. Has anyone heard from Charlotte? Praying that all went well for her yesterday.
> 
> Sam loved the apple crock pot coffee cake recipe. Hope to make it soon.


Hi Gwen!!! Sleep is good, it helps with the healing. Glad you are functional again though. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Morning, lazed in bed. Need to get m day started and Maya out on her walk.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good morning from gray but no snow Minnesota . We are only suppose to get some rain but hasn't started yet. They were saying over two inches. Sometimes when they start yelling about something so early it turns out to be a fizzle. Waiting for coffee.
> Sending a picture of the beach down by the lake, the lake looks cold and the color on the trees is usually bright reds and yellows but. What color we do have is falling off as it changes.
> Have a good day all. Hugs to all.


Gray but beautiful Spider, I love living by the water, but haven't since I left Alaska so your and Junes' pics are so appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Sam, today one of the folks at swimming said she found a bread machine at Sears on Black Friday for $30.00. Another possibility for you, but I think maybe a garage sale would be your best bet.


----------



## EJS

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival. I will do some of them in separate posts. It started out quite dreary and misty and then the sun came out and it was a gorgeous day for our drive and lunch. As we were driving home it clouded over again, so we were quite fortunate to have such good weather while out. Here we go, I'll take you with me on the drive to Naples, (upstate) NY


Beautiful scenery....wish my DH enjoyed just jumping in the car and going, no place special in mind.
EJ


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


These are truly beautiful. I'm sorry you think your shoulder injury will prevent more of this beautiful work. But I understand completely not being able to use the machine. I can only use mine for essential mending. But we both find other outlets for our creativity! I have to admit my creativity is nothing compared to yours....I can only follow a pattern that someone else created for crocheting and knitting.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. No, I did not make them, got the parka's at Petco for $1 each, I kid you not. And the sweaters I think at a different time on sale for $3 each. Just have to get Buster a couple sweaters since as he gets older he feels the cold more.
> Thank you for the prayers, can't ever have enough of those or coffee.  He is home, I hear movement back there so he must be up.


That's quite a deal for dog jackets/sweaters. What a relief that DH is safely home. Jammies, coffee and knitting AND your DH home...what more could you want for a snowy day?!! Except perhaps for the snow to melt?!
JuneK


----------



## EJS

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> EASIEST CHOW MEIN
> 
> 500g minced beef
> 1 onion choppped
> 1 packet coleslaw approx 400g ( the one i get has cabbage, celery, spring onions, corn, carrots)
> 2 pkts chicken noodle soup
> few dashes of soy sauce
> about a tspn of curry powder (or more, or less)
> 1 cup of water
> 1 pkt been shoots
> pineapple pieces (optional)
> In an electric frypan brown mince and onion. Add everything else except been shoots. Simmer about 20 mins or so. Add bean shoots. Serve with rice (or not).


Definitely have to try this soon. Thanks 
EJ :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


I am praying Shirley. You have such a magnificent talent.

Gigi


----------



## derfer

I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Hello Everyone,

I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!

I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing. The first 11 days of July I was in an in-patient rehab facility that was truly wonderful & very aggressive in getting their patients well & moving onward. If I ever need the other knee replaced,(or other parts !) I'd surely go there again.Going directly from hospital to in-patient rehab is the fastest track to recovery after this type of surgery. And I have THE BEST DH in the world !! He was constant support & encouragement all thru my ordeal. I also had 3 KPers who were part of my long-distance support group & made the days better each time I read their messages, felt their prayers & hugs.

DH & I met with 2 friends for breakfast at the diner this morning. This eatery has been open for a long long time & as far as Jersey Diners go it lives up to the earned reputation. Of course there were too many excellent choices on the menu, with seasonal specials like pumpkin pancakes, Philly Cheesesteak omelets or apple-cinnamon pancakes, so no matter what you ordered, each dish was a winner.And the fresh, hot coffee kept coming. It's truly a popular place. One of these times, we'll get there for dinner.

I hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather we've been having, & those of you getting the snow/rain, well, we're all going to be in that boat before too long.At least we have our yarncrafting & circle of friends both far & near to keep us company.

Have a glorious weekend !


----------



## Designer1234

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather we've been having, & those of you getting the snow/rain, well, we're all going to be in that boat before too long.At least we have our yarncrafting & circle of friends both far & near to keep us company.
> 
> Have a glorious weekend !


Welcome back! it is nice to meet you and I hope you will join us often. We have a wonderful group here and all care about each other. nice to meet you.


----------



## Designer1234

Shirley here: *I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8*!! yeah.

I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.

She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is awesome news. I have made 2 of her Need a Hug bears and have several of her other patterns....I just need more time---have you found any way to offer that in workshop form?



Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear or other animal for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8!! yeah. I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us -- which will be taught on our workshop. She will be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.
> 
> She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear or whatever she plans (not decided yet)is finished) - to take the time to help any of you who has a pattern but has been a bit hesitant to knit it. She is a lovely lady and I am so pleased.
> 
> Darowil after our conversation about this I just decided now is a good time. I know how popular her bears are and I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> That is awesome news. I have made 2 of her Need a Hug bears and have several of her other patterns....I just need more time---have you found any way to offer that in workshop form?


I have been hesitant to ask her as I know how successful her bears are but she is quite excited about this as am I.

I am so pleased that she agreed to design a bear especially for us and is giving us a good price. She is pleased about us asking her and I am pleased that she accepted. !!!

You have to clear your calendar for this one Rookie!! for sure!


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> I am praying Shirley. You have such a magnificent talent.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks dear friend -- you are talented too- I wish I could have your ability to not take life too seriously. I watch for your posts.

Gigi - I am organizing 2014 -- how about thinking about teaching those socks -- Mar. or April or possibly before -- pm me or email me if you are still interested. Just checked- even the last week of Nov. this year would work for me.


----------



## Designer1234

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Welcome derfer -- this is a wonderfully supportive and friendly group. I hope you will continue visiting us. It is addicting though.


----------



## Lurker 2

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Welcome derfer! Sam loves to have new voices at the Tea Party- there is always room for another , and he has this wonderful table that can always expand to one fit in ! We all of us find the KP and particularly the Knitting Tea Party to be addictive. Do come back and tell us more of yourself and what your projects in hand are?!


----------



## sassafras123

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome derfer -- this is a wonderfully supportive and friendly group. I hope you will continue visiting us. It is addicting though.


Welcome defer. Does the name mean something particular?


----------



## budasha

Sam, that potato recipe sounds yummy. Will have to give it a try. You asked whether you could replace oil with apple sauce. I've done it and it works well. Thanks for all those cleaning hints. Always good to do away with chemicals if we can.

I wrapped my green tomatoes in newspaper and unfortunately, left them sitting on the garage floor. I think the paper sucked up the dampness from the floor and the tomatoes started to rot. I hope I was able to save some. Will know in a couple of days - stupid thing to do.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> franvan - I wish my house was spotless - but I will say it is much cleaner since it was painted and the carpet removed and a new hard surface floor put in. much easier to run a swifter than a sweeper. makes my small space look bigger also.
> 
> sam


Do you find that your floor is much cooler without the carpet? I do.


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> Night Purple, sleep well.
> 
> Here are some of the photos I promised since I forgot to take them at the Grape Festival.
> 
> Gorgeous pictures ]
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf

hang in there prayers and hugs to all of you


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

@ Designer1234,
Thank you, it's nice to meet you as well. As I said, I had been a regular here the last 2 years, but other things took up time. It's nice to see new folks among the familiar ones. Sam is so talented in keeping us all together as well as imparting useful recipes & practical info.I greatly appreciate his efforts.

Any recent news on Dreamweaver? I sent cards, kept her in my prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> count outloud and say each st outloud as you go - maybe that will help.
> 
> sam


~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D 
I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.  
Check in later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back! it is nice to meet you and I hope you will join us often. We have a wonderful group here and all care about each other. nice to meet you.


Me too


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have not Shirley - I have sent her a couple of emails and she hasn't gotten back to me - I have her phone number and I will try contacting her by phone if we don't hear anything this weekend from her. Hopefully she is just resting and will pop in soon. 


Designer1234 said:


> I have been missing her posts too- I hope she is okay. I am so concerned for Charlotte. I wonder if AZ sticks has heard anything?


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> I have not Shirley - I have sent her a couple of emails and she hasn't gotten back to me - I have her phone number and I will try contacting her by phone if we don't hear anything this weekend from her. Hopefully she is just resting and will pop in soon.


Thanks for letting us know. I am wondering whether she planned on being home now? Maybe a telephone call this evening? I think it is better if you try rather than a lot of us. Too many messages might be a bit much for Charlotte or Rick.


----------



## jknappva

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Welcome. Glad you enjoyed our little tea party. Please come back often.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will call tomorrow afternoon if we haven't heard anything. I'm sure they are both wiped out and need to regroup. luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I am wondering whether she planned on being home now? Maybe a telephone call this evening? I think it is better if you try rather than a lot of us. Too many messages might be a bit much for Charlotte or Rick.


----------



## jknappva

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing.
> 
> Welcome back!! Aren't knee replacements wonderful??? I had a partial knee replacement about 4 yrs ago (I had a complete knee replacement on the other one about 9 yrs ago) and my dr. let me come straight home. It was so easy not to have to go into rehab. My daughter lives with me so I had time to recuperate and had in home physical therapy. It was so much easier than the full replacement!
> I know you're so glad you had it done.
> Sounds like a fantastic meal!!
> JuneK


----------



## Strawberry4u

cmaliza said:


> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


Love your poncho and what a pretty model. Great job and Thank you for sharing. I'm happy that I'm allergic to wool you my dear have patience of a Saint to go through all that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Love your poncho and what a pretty model. Great job and Thank you for sharing. I'm happy that I'm allergic to wool you my dear have patience of a Saint to go through all that.


hi, Strawberry- how are you today!?


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I have not Shirley - I have sent her a couple of emails and she hasn't gotten back to me - I have her phone number and I will try contacting her by phone if we don't hear anything this weekend from her. Hopefully she is just resting and will pop in soon.


I think we're all worried about Charlotte since we haven't heard from her or her DH. Praying that, as you said, she's just resting and recovering.
JuneK


----------



## Strawberry4u

Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.

I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL

I see the surgeon for my back on the 18th of this month. He also will tell me if I need a hip surgeon and his nurse said he knows a good one. But the pain clinic PA said the hip pain could be from my back. I have multiple bulging disks and stenosis. I'm still upset I had the first surgery because I was told you have one and it leads to other because it weakens other vertebrae either above or below well mine was above. I'm going to ask the Dr. does this mean I'll have to have another surgery in a yr like this time? I am scared, it's no fun like everyone here knows who has been through surgeries. 

I seen an advertisement for Laser surgery yesterday they give a free MRI reading then the incision is an inch long you go home the same day. Last time I was in a week and I keep asking to be bathed the nurse took me to the bathroom gave me a packet with a hot cloth in it and left. I wasn't suppose to bend and I couldn't hardly move because I was trussed up like a Holiday Turkey. I thought boy these nurses are doing less and less. They don't even change the sheets like they use too. I better end for how. I'm writing a book.

Gwen I hope you are doing better. Prayers are with everyone. Will try to check in later. Love to all.


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> I will call tomorrow afternoon if we haven't heard anything. I'm sure they are both wiped out and need to regroup. luv-AZ


Thanks so much -- I agree - It is best for one of us rather than a whole lot of messages to answer. It is a new procedure and I personally, and i know all of us, will be happy when we hear from her.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I think we're all worried about Charlotte since we haven't heard from her or her DH. Praying that, as you said, she's just resting and recovering.
> JuneK


I just noticed that Pontuf shows on line -- although she might be like me and rarely sign off.


----------



## Poledra65

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Welcome!!! So glad you dropped by and hope that you will stop by whenever you can.


----------



## Poledra65

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing. The first 11 days of July I was in an in-patient rehab facility that was truly wonderful & very aggressive in getting their patients well & moving onward. If I ever need the other knee replaced,(or other parts !) I'd surely go there again.Going directly from hospital to in-patient rehab is the fastest track to recovery after this type of surgery. And I have THE BEST DH in the world !! He was constant support & encouragement all thru my ordeal. I also had 3 KPers who were part of my long-distance support group & made the days better each time I read their messages, felt their prayers & hugs.
> 
> DH & I met with 2 friends for breakfast at the diner this morning. This eatery has been open for a long long time & as far as Jersey Diners go it lives up to the earned reputation. Of course there were too many excellent choices on the menu, with seasonal specials like pumpkin pancakes, Philly Cheesesteak omelets or apple-cinnamon pancakes, so no matter what you ordered, each dish was a winner.And the fresh, hot coffee kept coming. It's truly a popular place. One of these times, we'll get there for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather we've been having, & those of you getting the snow/rain, well, we're all going to be in that boat before too long.At least we have our yarncrafting & circle of friends both far & near to keep us company.
> 
> Have a glorious weekend !


Welcome back!! So glad your recovery was so good, it's good to know that inpatient rehab is a plus if I ever have to have my knee replaced, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I don't, but I have a feeling that eventually I won't have a choice. 
Sounds like a great way to start the day, love a good diner but they aren't so easy to find in some areas anymore. Enjoy your weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: *I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8*!! yeah.
> 
> I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.
> 
> She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


Oh how wonderful!!!! Shirley you are truely amazing at the things you are able to get to come about!! I can't wait, I think this will be my first bear. Well, first bear, bunny, cat, whatever. lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## derfer

Derf is Fred spelled backwards ,that is what my son named his dog when he was 15 . So I use it for different things , I added the er to it. I thought it was pretty neat. He is 60 yrs old now an still comes up with neat things like that. I love this KP makes you feel like you know the people. Have a Happy Day to All


----------



## derfer

I love all the pictures love your house. I do miss the fall colors . I like Monica's too . Here in Ca. We don't have that great of a fall season . Love all the pictures I have seen on here. Happy Days


----------



## derfer

I love all the pictures love your house. I do miss the fall colors . I like Monica's too . Here in Ca. We don't have that great of a fall season . Love all the pictures I have seen on here. Happy Days


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You go girl -as my gran used to say, "Throw your face at them!" And remember we're right there on your shoulder for moral support.


I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them. 

Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so glad that it went ok for you. And nice that they were accommodating.... and I too love Kate's voice and "accent"- I would have loved to see Seth's face!!! 


NanaCaren said:


> I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them.
> 
> Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day in the garden. Cleaned out all the bird boxes and put them back up, we now have 4 in the garden. Needless to say my robin had to inspect them all. He does have his own special box.

I am pleased to say that Mr Ps aran is now off the needles and the wool put in a bag for another day. It was coming out all wrong, so now I am knitting purple leaves! Dreambird is blocked and I may get it finished by this time next week- I am waiting for a delivery to finish it off!

Healing hugs to all who need them.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK I made the crusty bread and I've already sent Kathy an message on FB - but I will take any and all advice - the bread is yummy - but the crust is really hard. I don't mind it, but Alan can't eat it.... I'm at 3400' and usually don't worry about that, but maybe I need to lower my temp or something??? Signed, Not a bread baker AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good luck today NanaCaren. You'll shine for sure. Loved all the pictures posted by folks today. All the ships in Australia were fantastic and the fall color in the north US was wonderful.
> 
> Progressing nicely from surgery. Still needing pain meds which means I sleep alot but doing fine. Has anyone heard from Charlotte? Praying that all went well for her yesterday.
> 
> Sam loved the apple crock pot coffee cake recipe. Hope to make it soon.


Thank you glad this part is over with.

So happy you are progressing along, the sleeping is likely helping a lot in the mending.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Caren, how are things going with you and the filming? x


----------



## AZ Sticks

We took bird houses down and cleaned them out the other day too. Then I read that you should wait until winter is over in case birds want to shelter in them in bad weather........ pfft......... next year I will wait - this year they are going to be out of luck. Besides the houses were so stuffed that there wasn't room for a bird anyway......... Back to painting tomorrow - much too windy today.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day in the garden. Cleaned out all the bird boxes and put them back up, we now have 4 in the garden. Needless to say my robin had to inspect them all. He does have his own special box.
> 
> I am pleased to say that Mr Ps aran is now off the needles and the wool put in a bag for another day. It was coming out all wrong, so now I am knitting purple leaves! Dreambird is blocked and I may get it finished by this time next week- I am waiting for a delivery to finish it off!
> 
> Healing hugs to all who need them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, coffee is ready and looking good, and so nice to have a kitten to hug with coffee. Rest well, and try to enjoy the day. :-D


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Good morning from gray but no snow Minnesota . We are only suppose to get some rain but hasn't started yet. They were saying over two inches. Sometimes when they start yelling about something so early it turns out to be a fizzle. Waiting for coffee.
> Sending a picture of the beach down by the lake, the lake looks cold and the color on the trees is usually bright reds and yellows but. What color we do have is falling off as it changes.
> Have a good day all. Hugs to all.


The water looks so relaxing to just sit and ponder life. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> We took bird houses down and cleaned them out the other day too. Then I read that you should wait until winter is over in case birds want to shelter in them in bad weather........ pfft......... next year I will wait - this year they are going to be out of luck. Besides the houses were so stuffed that there wasn't room for a bird anyway......... Back to painting tomorrow - much too windy today.


Hi AZ I cleaned the boxes out and put a bit of straw in them and put them back so the birds can use them to roost in in the winter.


----------



## PurpleFi

It's getting late and all the fresh air today has made me tired, so off to bed. Night night from the UK


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so glad that it went ok for you. And nice that they were accommodating.... and I too love Kate's voice and "accent"- I would have loved to see Seth's face!!!


I was nervous when I told them. I am glad they were understanding as well.

I will video his face next time he is hear his expression was pretty much the same each time.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day in the garden. Cleaned out all the bird boxes and put them back up, we now have 4 in the garden. Needless to say my robin had to inspect them all. He does have his own special box.
> 
> I am pleased to say that Mr Ps aran is now off the needles and the wool put in a bag for another day. It was coming out all wrong, so now I am knitting purple leaves! Dreambird is blocked and I may get it finished by this time next week- I am waiting for a delivery to finish it off!
> 
> Healing hugs to all who need them.


I am sure he was making sure that no one was getting a better house than he has.

Can't wait to see the finished Dreambird Purple leaves  do they have a project or are they just for fun?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> It's getting late and all the fresh air today has made me tired, so off to bed. Night night from the UK


Night night from Great Bend, sleep well. Pleasant dreams


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I made the crusty bread and I've already sent Kathy an message on FB - but I will take any and all advice - the bread is yummy - but the crust is really hard. I don't mind it, but Alan can't eat it.... I'm at 3400' and usually don't worry about that, but maybe I need to lower my temp or something??? Signed, Not a bread baker AZ


Did you butter the crust as soon as it comes out of the oven. I find that helps.


----------



## Pup lover

Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll bet she loves it----gorgeous girl! Enjoy your visit even if it is for too short a time.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone, dull and dreary overcast day here. It is approaching 6pm. Not to many people showed up for the yard sale so we will do it again next weekend.

Caren I am am so happy that you were straight forward with the film crew and shred your discomfort. I am proud of you as I know you were not looking forward to them.

Derfer and sseidel welcome to the knitting tea party. Hope you like it as much as the rest of us and will come back every week.

2catsinnj I am happy to see that your knee replacement went well and Welcome back.

Shirley you are magnificent, hugs and kisses to you all the way from Ontario. I am going to tell my bff that I had join kp recently that we are going to be signing up for the Gypsycream workshop.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Still nothing from Charlotte? 

Gwen sleep as much as you need to as you will be healing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thank you Dawn for that up date!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, how are things going with you and the filming? x


Hello this part id over and done with. It went rather well once the geese stopped flying over head and Seth stopped trying to get into the picture. The first throw was an epic fail, not enough tension. Second throw which was done after the crew left was better. Now they know what to fix and will work on it


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Oh, I am so glad! now it is a matter for her to get her strength back and do what she has to do. She won't be alone throughout the whole time -- She is surrounded by our Prayers. I feel so much better. It is a good day.

Isn't it absolutely amazing what can be done medically? That is why I am such a strong believer in health care- New procedures saved Pat's life, and more and more people are receiving life saving care-Ours has been around for some time and there are always things that need fixing the first few years - but ours would have cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars and Pat wouldn't be here if we hadn't had Government health insurance - I just don't see how anyone can turn down even the beginning of a National health plan. All I am going to say here - but Thank Heavens!

Charlotte is such a dear - she has been so kind to me I feel like she is very very special to me. I hope she is able to read about our love for her.


----------



## gagesmom

I am oh so happy to hear that Charlotte is up and about and ok.


----------



## Patches39

Strawberry4u said:


> Love your poncho and what a pretty model. Great job and Thank you for sharing. I'm happy that I'm allergic to wool you my dear have patience of a Saint to go through all that.


I totally agree :-D beautiful work and model.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thank you for the update I have been wondering how Charlotte is doing.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for a bit to eat my supper. Be back in a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, dull and dreary overcast day here. It is approaching 6pm. Not to many people showed up for the yard sale so we will do it again next weekend.
> 
> Caren I am am so happy that you were straight forward with the film crew and shred your discomfort. I am proud of you as I know you were not looking forward to them.
> 
> It is dull and dreary here as well has been all day. The sun did come out briefly. I would plan a second yard sale as well.
> 
> Thank you.  I am glad I told them as well. NO I was not looking forward to it at all. Two very dear friends messaged me just as we were about to start which helped.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


Gorgeous!! And what a beautiful smiling face. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


Shirley - your quilts are just beautiful and the jackets too. You are so talented in so many different ways.


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL
> 
> I see the surgeon for my back on the 18th of this month. He also will tell me if I need a hip surgeon and his nurse said he knows a good one. But the pain clinic PA said the hip pain could be from my back. I have multiple bulging disks and stenosis. I'm still upset I had the first surgery because I was told you have one and it leads to other because it weakens other vertebrae either above or below well mine was above. I'm going to ask the Dr. does this mean I'll have to have another surgery in a yr like this time? I am scared, it's no fun like everyone here knows who has been through surgeries.
> 
> I seen an advertisement for Laser surgery yesterday they give a free MRI reading then the incision is an inch long you go home the same day. Last time I was in a week and I keep asking to be bathed the nurse took me to the bathroom gave me a packet with a hot cloth in it and left. I wasn't suppose to bend and I couldn't hardly move because I was trussed up like a Holiday Turkey. I thought boy these nurses are doing less and less. They don't even change the sheets like they use too. I better end for how. I'm writing a book.
> 
> Gwen I hope you are doing better. Prayers are with everyone. Will try to check in later. Love to all.


Oh, my dear, you have my sympathy...I, too, have had a few failed back surgeries. My daughter also has back problems and you're probably closer to her age than mine since she's in her mid-40's. when the dr. told her how long recovery would be and the surgery wouldn't alleviate the pain, she decided she saw no need of going through that. If you check the laser spine clinic, Please let us know how it goes....I've also seen their ads and hope they're just not building false hope.
Congrats on your new 'wheels'!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL
> 
> I see the surgeon for my back on the 18th of this month. He also will tell me if I need a hip surgeon and his nurse said he knows a good one. But the pain clinic PA said the hip pain could be from my back. I have multiple bulging disks and stenosis. I'm still upset I had the first surgery because I was told you have one and it leads to other because it weakens other vertebrae either above or below well mine was above. I'm going to ask the Dr. does this mean I'll have to have another surgery in a yr like this time? I am scared, it's no fun like everyone here knows who has been through surgeries.
> 
> I seen an advertisement for Laser surgery yesterday they give a free MRI reading then the incision is an inch long you go home the same day. Last time I was in a week and I keep asking to be bathed the nurse took me to the bathroom gave me a packet with a hot cloth in it and left. I wasn't suppose to bend and I couldn't hardly move because I was trussed up like a Holiday Turkey. I thought boy these nurses are doing less and less. They don't even change the sheets like they use too. I better end for how. I'm writing a book.
> 
> Gwen I hope you are doing better. Prayers are with everyone. Will try to check in later. Love to all.


Oh wonderful on the walker, and girly too! :thumbup: 
Hopes that you don't have to have anymore surgeries after this one and that this one solves everything. Hugs and don't over do it with the walker.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just noticed that Pontuf shows on line -- although she might be like me and rarely sign off.


I rarely sign off, either. Just so much easier to just go to the KTP and start reading.
juneK


----------



## Designer1234

I am having a great day! Charlotte is out of surgery and that is huge, Caren is finished with her interview (by the way, I bet it went really well Caren), Gwen is feeling better, We are not getting snow for at least a few days, and I have a whole file full of wonderful bears, puppies, kittens, and they are all adorable. Gypsy cream (Pat) sent me 13 pictures of her wonderful animals. She is so enthusiastic about the class - it will be hard for us to wait until March. 

I am going to post a picture of two of the sweetest bears. I have never seen nicer bears and I just wish Hayley had received one 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them.
> 
> Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


Oh good, sounds like it went well then and even better that you didn't have to have them in the house. Geese sure didn't want to cooperate did they? lol... Oh Seth. lolol...Did he make it onto film?


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!! Shirley you are truely amazing at the things you are able to get to come about!! I can't wait, I think this will be my first bear. Well, first bear, bunny, cat, whatever. lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm definitely going to have to plan on this workshop since I've never made a bear, either, Kaye!! We are blessed to have Shirley looking out for us, aren't we?!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Wonderful news, thank you for the update, was hoping that all was well. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely going to have to plan on this workshop since I've never made a bear, either, Kaye!! We are blessed to have Shirley looking out for us, aren't we?!
> JuneK


Awww Shucks!!!!


----------



## angelam

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Hello Derfer. Welcome from the England. Good to have you at the Tea Party - Sam is a wonderful host and always enjoys having another body join the table. His teapot is enormous and keeps refilling itself so there is plenty of tea for all. You will enjoy it here - but I must warn you - takes up all the spare time you might have! Or used to have!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely going to have to plan on this workshop since I've never made a bear, either, Kaye!! We are blessed to have Shirley looking out for us, aren't we?!
> JuneK


Yes we are! She's amazing at organizing these things. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them.
> 
> Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


Glad you asserted yourself...somethings don't need to be broadcast for everyone to know. I think sometimes they forget about a person's privacy!! Good on you!
The geese haven't quite made it this far south yet. But it won't be long. However about 3 miles from me there's a creek beside a shopping center and there's a flock of about 3 doz. Canada geese that live there all year round!
I'm glad for you that the day is over. Can't wait to see the program on Thanksgiving Day!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, dull and dreary overcast day here. It is approaching 6pm. Not to many people showed up for the yard sale so we will do it again next weekend.
> 
> Caren I am am so happy that you were straight forward with the film crew and shred your discomfort. I am proud of you as I know you were not looking forward to them.
> 
> Derfer and sseidel welcome to the knitting tea party. Hope you like it as much as the rest of us and will come back every week.
> 
> 2catsinnj I am happy to see that your knee replacement went well and Welcome back.
> 
> Shirley you are magnificent, hugs and kisses to you all the way from Ontario. I am going to tell my bff that I had join kp recently that we are going to be signing up for the Gypsycream workshop.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Still nothing from Charlotte?
> 
> Gwen sleep as much as you need to as you will be healing.


Check out the two bears I just posted -- I have a whole lot of pictures. She is a sweet lady and just as excited as we are!!!~


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them.
> 
> Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


OOPSIE!! Sorry about the Gweniepooh!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up out in the country, we didn't have an inside bathroom either! And I also remember those pots!!!
> Don't know which I appreciate more indoor bathrooms or air conditioning...I think it's about even!! In the rented houses we lived in, my father always put in a pump so my mother would have running water in the kitchen! People who grew up in the city have no idea unless they stayed with country relatives during vacation times!!
> JuneK


I've spent about 4 years of my life with an outside toilet- and those just happened to be the years I spent pregnant as well. Did you know the old pots reacted to the hormones during pregnancy? Wondered if I was pregnant again once and thought 'but the pot hasn't changed'. Sure enough the very effective pregnancy test was correct, I wasn't! In the middle of winter with a large 9 month tummy do you want to try and get down and then back up or make the walk down the backyard?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, sounds like it went well then and even better that you didn't have to have them in the house. Geese sure didn't want to cooperate did they? lol... Oh Seth. lolol...Did he make it onto film?


NO the geese were very uncooperative. 
I am not sure if he made it into the film or not. They filmed some things before I went outside an dafter I went back in. Poor Michael had a migraine but was a trooper for as long as possible.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thanks for this great news!! I'm so glad she is doing well and, obviously, the surgery was a success. I'm so glad she didn't put off going to the dr. at the first sign of distress...
JuneK


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


That is beautiful - as is the model. Looks like she loves it too.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, dull and dreary overcast day here. It is approaching 6pm. Not to many people showed up for the yard sale so we will do it again next weekend.
> 
> Caren I am am so happy that you were straight forward with the film crew and shred your discomfort. I am proud of you as I know you were not looking forward to them.
> 
> Derfer and sseidel welcome to the knitting tea party. Hope you like it as much as the rest of us and will come back every week.
> 
> 2catsinnj I am happy to see that your knee replacement went well and Welcome back.
> 
> Shirley you are magnificent, hugs and kisses to you all the way from Ontario. I am going to tell my bff that I had join kp recently that we are going to be signing up for the Gypsycream workshop.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Still nothing from Charlotte?
> 
> Gwen sleep as much as you need to as you will be healing.


Sorry you didn't have a big crowd for your yard sale. Hoping next weekend is sunny and bright to bring people and their money OUT!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> But I think you may have gone to bed now with that Migraine. At least they are getting further apart! Hope this one does not survive till morning.


Early night last night (but once you took into account the change in time it wasn't so early. Still very tired this morning. Missed my normal church service, waiting to decide whether to go to the next service. An advantage of two morning services. If I go early I can join the first service for coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Early night last night (but once you took into account the change in time it wasn't so early. Still very tired this morning. Missed my normal church service, waiting to decide whether to go to the next service. An advantage of two morning services. If I go early I can join the first service for coffee.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Oh, I am so glad! now it is a matter for her to get her strength back and do what she has to do. She won't be alone throughout the whole time -- She is surrounded by our Prayers. I feel so much better. It is a good day.
> 
> Isn't it absolutely amazing what can be done medically? That is why I am such a strong believer in health care- New procedures saved Pat's life, and more and more people are receiving life saving care-Ours has been around for some time and there are always things that need fixing the first few years - but ours would have cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars and Pat wouldn't be here if we hadn't had Government health insurance - I just don't see how anyone can turn down even the beginning of a National health plan. All I am going to say here - but Thank Heavens!
> 
> Charlotte is such a dear - she has been so kind to me I feel like she is very very special to me. I hope she is able to read about our love for her.


It is fantastic news about Charlotte!!
Last week on our PBS station they ran the last of Foyle's War...have you ever watched it? It's a great show. The reason I mention it is because one of the main character's husband has just been elected to Parliament for the Labour Party. And one of the items he's pushing for is National Health Care!! I thought about you and Melody getting all of your wonderful care. 
I would be all for Obama Care if I thought it would lead to a National Health Care plan for us here in the U.S. Right now it's just causing COngress to be on the verge of shutting down the gov't. But from what I saw on this PBS program, there was also a fight to get it passed in Great Britain!
Sorry, didn't mean to write a book!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am having a great day! Charlotte is out of surgery and that is huge, Caren is finished with her interview (by the way, I bet it went really well Caren), Gwen is feeling better, We are not getting snow for at least a few days, and I have a whole file full of wonderful bears, puppies, kittens, and they are all adorable. Gypsy cream (Pat) sent me 13 pictures of her wonderful animals. She is so enthusiastic about the class - it will be hard for us to wait until March.
> 
> I am going to post a picture of two of the sweetest bears. I have never seen nicer bears and I just wish Hayley had received one 8 or 9 years ago.


They are so cute!!! Guess I'm going to have to 'bite the bullet' and try to work with that yarn since I'm definitely going to make time to take her 'bears' workshop!
Thanks you, Shirley, you bring so much to us! ANd glad you're safe from snow for the time being!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Strawberry4u wrote:
Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.

I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn.


I bet your walker will make such a difference. We do what we have to do and I love your attitude - I hope you will take a picture - it sounds like a beauty -- I would do the same the brighter the better and Pat would walk l0 paces behind me -- grin -- Actually he wouldn't but he would want to. Hates a lot of attention. It sounds like a really gorgeous walker. I am happy for you!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> When my son was sick the doctors recommended he drink *Boost or Ensure* which if full of vitamins etc. they taste like milkshakes and it really helped him feel less 'empty'
> 
> I would think some would be available just about everywhere.
> 
> I know how hard it is to feed someone with no appetite but at least with the above drinks they are full of 'good stuff ' and recommended by doctors.


Sustagen is a similar thing as well- and comes in a plain powder that can be added to many things like soups etc to boost the nutritional value. Ask the pharmacy for ideas as to what is available. And in the midst of all this you need to make sure you don't gain weight I guess?


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I've spent about 4 years of my life with an outside toilet- and those just happened to be the years I spent pregnant as well. Did you know the old pots reacted to the hormones during pregnancy? Wondered if I was pregnant again once and thought 'but the pot hasn't changed'. Sure enough the very effective pregnancy test was correct, I wasn't! In the middle of winter with a large 9 month tummy do you want to try and get down and then back up or make the walk down the backyard?


Nope!!! Waddling around the house with a 9-month tummy is bad enough....You feel as if you need a crane just to get up from a chair!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Sustagen is a similar thing as well- and comes in a plain powder that can be added to many things like soups etc to boost the nutritional value. Ask the pharmacy for ideas as to what is available. And in the midst of all this you need to make sure you don't gain weight I guess?


It is used by People who have no appetite after surgery, treatments etc. but I have a little friend who drinks a bottle every day and feels better for it. Sometimes people who live alone don't eat properly and this helps a lot from what my Doctor told us when my son was unable to eat because of the stent in his esophagus


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: *I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8*!! yeah.
> 
> I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.
> 
> She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


Now that will be one very popular class! How wonderful that the two of you have managed to work this out. A special KP beaar.


----------



## darowil

Welcome derfer and welcome back 2CAtsinNJ. newbies and returnees are always welcome.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Now that will be one very popular class! How wonderful that the two of you have managed to work this out. A special KP beaar.


she didn't even hesitate once I explained the workshop procedure to her. nice lady -


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh you are a smart one!! I may do the same once the paint dries real well - Alan just couldn't stand the shabby paint and had to give them a spruce up job - so they are drying out in the back garage!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi AZ I cleaned the boxes out and put a bit of straw in them and put them back so the birds can use them to roost in in the winter.


----------



## AZ Sticks

No I didn't - I will try that next loaf. Thanks Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Did you butter the crust as soon as it comes out of the oven. I find that helps.


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, dull and dreary overcast day here. It is approaching 6pm. Not to many people showed up for the yard sale so we will do it again next weekend.
> 
> Shirley you are magnificent, hugs and kisses to you all the way from Ontario. I am going to tell my bff that I had join kp recently that we are going to be signing up for the Gypsycream workshop.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words -- I am really happy with what we have planned for next year. a good variety and the icing on the cake is this one -- So many people have asked me - and I was concerned that she would not want to do a workshop as she has a lot of people wanting her work. She was delighted which really pleased me.
> 
> I am really glad you and your friend are going to join Kaye and June and Rookie - likely more of the tea party.
> 
> I am sorry your yard sale was slow. It seems to be good one week and poor the next week. Just hang in there -
> 
> Might have been hurt by the dull day.
> 
> take care and give Gage a hug for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the info and for posting Pup -


Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


----------



## Railyn

jknappva said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing.
> 
> I agree, knee replacements are great. I had both done within 6 months about 3 years ago. The hospital I was at had a gym in the hospital and the day of surgery I was in the gym. I went home with PT every day for the first week and then 3 times a week for 6 weeks or longer. I went to a PT gym and liked it because they had equipment that I used. DH drove me and napped in the waiting room. I have never been sorry that I had my knees done. They sill pain me when the weather changes but it is so minor compaired to what it was like before surgery.
Click to expand...


----------



## Railyn

Your name is cute. My father's name was Emmett and somewhere , maybe high school, he was dubbed Ttemme. I well remember his high school friends calling him that. They also called his twin brother by his name spelt backwards which was Edmund or Dnumde. Looks strange written but it is a fun memory of mine.


----------



## Railyn

I am so excited to have the bear class available. I so love bears!
I am planning on taking the Christmas stocking class too. I have made several over the years but am always looking for new and better patterns. This year I have 6 new family members so I have a lot to do. Until now I have managed to knit everyone a stocking but this many new one at once will be a problem. This will be exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I wonder what would happen in a low over - say 300°?
> 
> sam


That would be similar to using the crockpot on High. Below it tells what temps the crockpot uses and then you can use it for your oven.

140 degrees F is the temperature the food needs to reach as quickly as possible. If you are at home during the cooking times, test the food temperature after four hours of cooking on LOW - the temp should be at least 140 degrees. If it isn't, there's a problem with your crockpot and you should get a new one.
For food safety reasons, it's a good idea to cook on HIGH for the first hour to quickly bring the temperature up to 140 degrees. Then turn the dial to LOW and finish cooking.
The LOW setting is about 200 degrees, and the HIGH setting is about 300 degrees. Note that both of these temps are well above the minimum safe temperature of 140 degrees.
Experts recommend you do not put frozen foods in the crockpot. All foods should be defrosted before cooking so the food temperature can reach 140 degrees as soon as possible. However, since none of my family members are in a high-risk group, I often cook frozen foods in the crockpot. The informed choice is up to you.
One hour on HIGH is equal to two hours on LOW.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures!! They're as close as I'll ever get to seeing Sydney harbor. The Opera House is putting on a spectacular display. The tall ships are a sight to see whenever they come to visit!
> JuneK


Glad you liked them. I'll see if I can find some of last night's fireworks to post for you.
Denise


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


YES!!! Another answered prayer.
Now to get you home and healed. :-D one step at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


That is so wonderful to hear. This must be quite an incredible procedure and I know she has the best care. So great that they were able to get all the tumor, as you understood!!!! Hugs to Pontuf and thank you for updating us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 wrote:
Shirley here: I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8!! yeah.

I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.

She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer



darowil said:


> Now that will be one very popular class! How wonderful that the two of you have managed to work this out. A special KP beaar.


__________________________
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## darowil

derfer said:


> Derf is Fred spelled backwards ,that is what my son named his dog when he was 15 . So I use it for different things , I added the er to it. I thought it was pretty neat. He is 60 yrs old now an still comes up with neat things like that. I love this KP makes you feel like you know the people. Have a Happy Day to All


Fred was my first car.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I took everyone's advice I let them know that some of the things they were asking made me very uncomfortable. Interviews were done outdoors. I took a few takes because the geese were not co operating and staying quiet as they flew over head and the dogs barked at them.
> 
> Seth loved his video from Luke. He listened to it several times with the biggest smile on his face. I need to tell you I love your voice. :thumbup:


Glad the first bit is out the way- even if the wildlife didn't cooperate.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi again, everyone. I just saw a thread on KP and If you have a few minutes,I think you should take the time to go here and click on the link. It is so 
overwhelming and wonderful what happens here. What people can deal with and how they can affect others. Makes you wonder with some of the things that are happening. This is a wonderful story

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205473-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> No I didn't - I will try that next loaf. Thanks Caren.


YOu are most welcome. If you don't want to use butter or oil you could spray it with cooking spray. I have also put plastic wrap over it after it has cooled part way. or wrap in wax/parchment paper.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thanks for the update- good to know she is feeling OK after the surgery. And clearly at least now knows what is ahead even if not the details. While not fun facing the chemo and radio at least she knows what is going on now.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Michael had a migraine but was a trooper for as long as possible.


Now that I can well sympathise with! Stress?


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Glad the first bit is out the way- even if the wildlife didn't cooperate.


It feels good to have it done and over with. The next part isn't going to be so bad, the cameras won't be concentrating on just us. It will be fun to see the other machines that are entered.


----------



## Designer1234

This is my second post -- the other one disappeared hope it doesn't arrive later on! This is my favorite of all Gypsycream's animals. isn't it sweet?

I won't post any more until just before the workshop . It is like fondling yarn -- I can't stop admiring them.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Now that I can well sympathise with! Stress?


I think it was stress and he gets really bad sinus headaches as well during this time of year. He said today was the worse. it actually made him sick.


----------



## gottastch

EJS said:


> Re posting here in case you missed it at the end of last weeks KTP
> 
> <<<<<<<gottastch wrote:
> Thanks! I looked it up and it is very nice but doesn't look like yours. Did you do something different? Arrange the squares differently?>>>>>>
> 
> I forgot, I only did 30 squares instead of the 36 in the pattern....used a variegated instead of 3rd solid and alternated the solid I used for the start in 12 squares. When I had them done I played with the placement until I liked it followed by a shell border.
> EJ


Makes sense...thanks very much!!!


----------



## sassafras123

derfer, thank you for explaination of your name. I use Sassafras often as I love that the sassafras tree has three types of leaves; no thumb, thumb, and two thumbs. As a young mom I took field classes on how to id trees. I so enjoyed being out in nature and learning.
Good day. Nice walk with Maya, two car loads of stuff from garage to thrift store, finished the last Ugg boot cuff and started knitting an American Girl doll dress. Also each day this week I have allowed myself to sketch one picture to get use to doing artwork again. I bought a book on pencil sketching and I'm using the workshop sketches they show. They show the progression from rough outline to finish shaded work. As I am not an artist I really enjoy learning how it all works and seeing the change in the sketches.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> It is fantastic news about Charlotte!!
> Last week on our PBS station they ran the last of Foyle's War...have you ever watched it? It's a great show. The reason I mention it is because one of the main character's husband has just been elected to Parliament for the Labour Party. And one of the items he's pushing for is National Health Care!! I thought about you and Melody getting all of your wonderful care.
> I would be all for Obama Care if I thought it would lead to a National Health Care plan for us here in the U.S. Right now it's just causing COngress to be on the verge of shutting down the gov't. But from what I saw on this PBS program, there was also a fight to get it passed in Great Britain!
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book!!
> JuneK


And let me say you don't get too many in the UK who complain about having a national health system. How its run etc is of course a different issue. Never will a system like this run so that everyone is happy, and unless you live in a society which restricts free speech severely people will express there opinions.
I was going to say I don't remember much carryon over here when Medicare started- I think it just seemed sensible to most of us- but of course we complain about how it runs as well. But I seem to remember that before Medicare we had Medibank- can any of the other Aussies remember the difference? I know we have Medibank Private now, but the reason for Private in the name orginally was to distinguish it from the national cover.


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up out in the country, we didn't have an inside bathroom either! And I also remember those pots!!!
> Don't know which I appreciate more indoor bathrooms or air conditioning...I think it's about even!! In the rented houses we lived in, my father always put in a pump so my mother would have running water in the kitchen! People who grew up in the city have no idea unless they stayed with country relatives during vacation times!!
> JuneK


Definitely indoor plumbing, though I love a/c. Having to go outside in the cold or being sick with flu was awful.


----------



## darowil

darowil wrote:
Now that will be one very popular class! How wonderful that the two of you have managed to work this out. A special KP beaar.


she didn't even hesitate once I explained the workshop procedure to her. nice lady -

One of the Adelaide KPers met Pat and said she is really nice- as nice if not nicer in person than online.
And of course it may not be a bear that she designs! But I have just seen that you did actually say bear- so that was where bear came from. I thought it was my mind becuase I associate her with bears (even though the only one of hers I ever finished was a small bunny).


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Nope!!! Waddling around the house with a 9-month tummy is bad enough....You feel as if you need a crane just to get up from a chair!!
> JuneK


And my 9 month tummies were big- just as well I didn't have twins is all I can say.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> And let me say you don't get too many in the UK who complain about having a national health system. How its run etc is of course a different issue. Never will a system like this run so that everyone is happy, and unless you live in a society which restricts free speech severely people will express there opinions.
> I was going to say I don't remember much carryon over here when Medicare started- I think it just seemed sensible to most of us- but of course we complain about how it runs as well. But I seem to remember that before Medicare we had Medibank- can any of the other Aussies remember the difference? I know we have Medibank Private now, but the reason for Private in the name orginally was to distinguish it from the national cover.


I really feel that you have to start somewhere - and it seems to be such a destructive idea- that I doubt any President will ever have the courage again to try to at least start another plan -- I just can't see why it is so frightening for people. What is wrong with the start of something that is good when there is nothing to cover the need now for a lot of people.

I won't post about my feeling any more here as I didn't mean to start a political discussion. I apologize ladies and Sam.

Anyway, I am getting weary- I have been on line a lot today and thankfully it doesn't seem to have bothered my shoulder. so I am thankful about that!

I am so glad Charlotte came through the new surgery. Prayers for everyone who needs them, for whatever reason.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again, everyone. I just saw a thread on KP and If you have a few minutes,I think you should take the time to go here and click on the link. It is so
> overwhelming and wonderful what happens here. What people can deal with and how they can affect others. Makes you wonder with some of the things that are happening. This is a wonderful story
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205473-1.html


Quite amazing. What a special teacher, person, and father.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I took a course today from JC Briar today. She wrote Charts Made Simple. I really felt I might not be able to do the course when we started but I hung in there and :idea: :idea: :idea: lightbulbs were going off. Really learned a lot. She taught us how to chart a written pattern and how to interpret flat knitting into knitting in the round. I will have to get her book so I can review but it is fascinating. She is a great teacher and if she is ever in your area, I recommend taking advantage of her knowledge. Quite gifted with math too, which I am not. She has designed a program that is on her site called Stitch Master. She was a computer program designer, so this is no real surprise. I don't know this from her class, but looked her up when I got home. I'm taking Disaster Recovery from her tomorrow. She was wearing a sweater she designed herself and it was so gorgeous. She gave tips on making a pattern better by when you chart the cables, etc., so that they fit the design of the piece you are knitting. It was 3 hrs. so learned a lot. Now if I can put it into practice. Never thought I would even consider changing or charting a pattern. She said that when she designs a pattern she always works it out completely on paper first and then does the knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren

I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


----------



## Spider

Glad to hear Charlotte has this part behind her. Have been thinking of her.
Welcome to all the new ones, raining really hard out right now, but the snow has stayed away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I think it was stress and he gets really bad sinus headaches as well during this time of year. He said today was the worse. it actually made him sick.


Oh no! Glad this first part is over but so sorry he got sick. I remember those days before I had my medication. It was like being in Hell.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> derfer, thank you for explaination of your name. I use Sassafras often as I love that the sassafras tree has three types of leaves; no thumb, thumb, and two thumbs. As a young mom I took field classes on how to id trees. I so enjoyed being out in nature and learning.
> Good day. Nice walk with Maya, two car loads of stuff from garage to thrift store, finished the last Ugg boot cuff and started knitting an American Girl doll dress. Also each day this week I have allowed myself to sketch one picture to get use to doing artwork again. I bought a book on pencil sketching and I'm using the workshop sketches they show. They show the progression from rough outline to finish shaded work. As I am not an artist I really enjoy learning how it all works and seeing the change in the sketches.


How wonderful that you are drawing again. My but you have acomplished so much.
I love nature and IDing plants too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think it was stress and he gets really bad sinus headaches as well during this time of year. He said today was the worse. it actually made him sick.


Glad Michael was able to tough it out but hope that it passes quickly. The weather changes sure aren't making things easy in the sinus/headache area.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh no! Glad this first part is over but so sorry he got sick. I remember those days before I had my medication. It was like being in Hell.


He is doing much better now he went to sleep after things settled down. He kept apologizing for being sick even though we all tried to tell him it was fine.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Quite amazing. What a special teacher, person, and father.


That was amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


Oh that is sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Glad Michael was able to tough it out but hope that it passes quickly. The weather changes sure aren't making things easy in the sinus/headache area.


I never thought a bout the weather changes as well as stress and sinuses. He is feeling so much better after sleeping and relaxing the rest of the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear that Charlotte is doing better....long haul, but we'll be with you every step.

Caren - glad it went well and glad you spoke up. Have you checked into Fever Few herb capsules for migraines for Michael? I suffered horribly for years and then began taking one pill a day....and gradually realized that I wasn't getting any more migraines when the weather ad barometric pressure took it's swings. 

DH started last year with sinus headaches so he takes them now too with the same results. I don't take them every day anymore---just watch the weather maps and if a low pressure zone is heading our way, I begin ... it's been a lifesaver.

DH and DS had a wonderful time - were pretty tired guys when they got here...it was 10 pm their body time so they conked out pretty quickly. DS is taking the mitten I finished home to DGD to let me know if it fits and then I'll make it's mate and a hat to match.

Looking forward to all the workshops...the crochet Christmas decorations and the Christmas stocking...I'm planning on doing quite a few other projects too....better get busy...need to finish the tan socks first!!

Love to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is sweet. :thumbup:


Was a surprise, made me smile. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear that Charlotte is doing better....long haul, but we'll be with you every step.
> 
> Caren - glad it went well and glad you spoke up. Have you checked into Fever Few herb capsules for migraines for Michael? I suffered horribly for years and then began taking one pill a day....and gradually realized that I wasn't getting any more migraines when the weather ad barometric pressure took it's swings.
> 
> DH started last year with sinus headaches so he takes them now too with the same results. I don't take them every day anymore---just watch the weather maps and if a low pressure zone is heading our way, I begin ... it's been a lifesaver.
> 
> DH and DS had a wonderful time - were pretty tired guys when they got here...it was 10 pm their body time so they conked out pretty quickly. DS is taking the mitten I finished home to DGD to let me know if it fits and then I'll make it's mate and a hat to match.
> 
> Looking forward to all the workshops...the crochet Christmas decorations and the Christmas stocking...I'm planning on doing quite a few other projects too....better get busy...need to finish the tan socks first!!
> 
> Love to all.


 My sister takes it for them, I will be picking some up when I go shopping tomorrow. He is more apt to take herbs than anything else. Thank you for reminding me about it.


----------



## gottastch

Hi, the festivities of the day are over and my feet are yelling at me as well. The 90th birthday party for my friend's dad went very well. I helped as much as I could, as did another friend. I think my friend's dad was a little overwhelmed by it all. He didn't think people would come and boy was he wrong  At the end of the party, he took some of his helium balloons outside and released them to float up to Heaven for his wife  

After about an hour at home, after the first party, we were off again to the second party...60th birthday for someone my DH works with. 

We are back home now and I'm in my jammies and bed is looking mighty tempting right now (8:40 pm). Guess my partying days are far, far behind me now - LOL!

It is still drizzly here but this should be the end of it now...it's been a long few days...guess this is what winter is like in Seattle. I can't wait to see the sun tomorrow - I don't care what the temperature is!!! 

My itty bitty bear found a home today too...my friend's granddaughter (great granddaughter of the first birthday boy of the day) just found out she is going to be a big sister in March. I thought that deserved a special little bear. She liked it and carried it around under one arm while grabbing cupcakes when no one was looking and licking off the frosting and then putting the cupcake down - LOL. That means I will be making another little bear quick! I don't mind, it is fun to see little faces light up over something as simple as that little bear...my heart is full 

Good night, sleep tight! XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## darowil

Left the Handknitters Guild meeting early (like before the general meeting even began) beciase of my migraine. Just before I left I gave Althea my raffle tickets to grab my prize if I won. And she has just emailed me to say she has 20 balls of a dusky pink 75%wool 25% acrylic for me! So now to sort out a time to pick them up. If its th eyarn I caught a glimpsr of as I left it was very pretty. I never win anything but somehow I seem to do OK at the Guild- I have won a pize 3 times there. 
Think I might go off for a walk. Have the energy to go for a coffee, even if I didn't make it to church a couple of hours ago. I am feeling better now- come to think of it just maybe the Asprin had something to do with it :?: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night dear friends the hour is late for those wishing to get up at 2am to watch Formula1.  :roll: 

See everyone tomorrow for coffee.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> He is doing much better now he went to sleep after things settled down. He kept apologizing for being sick even though we all tried to tell him it was fine.


Not something we have much control over- and for some people the time comes when no matter how determined they are they have to give in. My biggest problem tends to be thinking. 
Friday night my thinking was out of whack- trying to play Cluedo and I couldn't think my way out of a papere bag. Well into a room let alone work out the rest of the details. I was doing so badly htat we all ended up in hysterics- and Vicky suggesting that maybe it was me not Nanny they should be worrying about! And thta was before 18 hours before the migraine


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear friends the hour is late for those wishing to get up at 2am to watch Formula1.  :roll:
> 
> See everyone tomorrow for coffee.


I woudl be tempted to stay up and go to bed after it! Sleep well and enjoy the race. 
Around the same time the final game for the football season will be on. And it is the final game ever to be played at this ground. One of the 2 teams playing also played in the first ever game there. Unfortunately not the right team (my team were the other team to play in the first game, but we didn't make it to the last game).


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> We are back home now and I'm in my jammies and bed is looking mighty tempting right now (8:40 pm). Guess my partying days are far, far behind me now - LOL!


Just changed the timing of your parties- how they can be finsihed with 2 in one day I'm not sure. Well also what comprises a party might be slightly different too.
8.40 is much th etime I went to bed last night so why not? Mind you at least I could convince myslef that it was really 9.40 as I needed to put the clock forward. Drat that means tha the digest will now come at 7.30 and in a few weeks 8.30 pm. But the KTP will start at a more reasonable time. Not that it usually matters really.


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> Just changed the timing of your parties- how they can be finsihed with 2 in one day I'm not sure. Well also what comprises a party might be slightly different too.
> 8.40 is much th etime I went to bed last night so why not? Mind you at least I could convince myslef that it was really 9.40 as I needed to put the clock forward. Drat that means tha the digest will now come at 7.30 and in a few weeks 8.30 pm. But the KTP will start at a more reasonable time. Not that it usually matters really.


The party for the 90 year old was a lunch...started at Noon and went until about 2:30. Then there was the clean-up - yuck! The party for DH's co-worker was just a drop-in thing...appetizers whenever...come anytime after 5:00 pm. We got there about 5:30-ish and stayed until about 7:30-ish...plenty long for me...sure makes a difference when you know a lot of people (first party) and don't know people (at the second).

Hope the migraine breaks and you feel better soon!


----------



## Spider

gottastch said:


> The party for the 90 year old was a lunch...started at Noon and went until about 2:30. Then there was the clean-up - yuck! The party for DH's co-worker was just a drop-in thing...appetizers whenever...come anytime after 5:00 pm. We got there about 5:30-ish and stayed until about 7:30-ish...plenty long for me...sure makes a difference when you know a lot of people (first party) and don't know people (at the second).
> 
> Hope the migraine breaks and you feel better soon!


Is it raining there and blowing??? It is blowing so hard here and have had some downpours.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I never thought a bout the weather changes as well as stress and sinuses. He is feeling so much better after sleeping and relaxing the rest of the day.


Oh that is good, hope he stays feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear friends the hour is late for those wishing to get up at 2am to watch Formula1.  :roll:
> 
> See everyone tomorrow for coffee.


Night Caren, sweet dreams.


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning, just checking in with you all until I have to do the final kitchen clean up and get ready to go get DH and DS at the airport.
> 
> Sure loved the photos of the trees, water and pie place---especially, the pie place. I think I need a trip to Galena, Door County, Lake Geneva or New Buffalo where fudge shops and bakeries are all over the place.
> 
> Was hoping to see a posting from Charlotte or Rick---praying so hard for her.
> 
> I have two packages ready to send off to Jynx...each has 6 cards and one has a package from Gypsycream!! So wonderful to see the turnout of cards for her!
> 
> Time to go wash so pans....we had such a lovely time and I'm enjoying the cinnamon rolls from Carol and the vegetables from Mary and wine, etc. -- so great to have everyone here and to know that everyone got to their destinations okay....Kathy, have you made your delivery in NJ?


Got to Millville, NJ aroung 3 a.m. Slept for two hrs then delivered. Went to WalMart parking lot and slept 3 more hrs. Hobby Lobby was in same lot so went there. Bought some yarn for the slipper socks (decided acrylic was better for the teen boy), coloring books for the two youngerst DGC, yarn for the Christmas workshop and a styrofoam head for trying on hats. Then had vermacelli salad with roasted pork, a spring roll, two summer rolls and an autumn roll along with an iced Vietnamese coffee at a nearby restaurant. Found a lys near and bought two books, a scissor bobble and she gave me three older mags. Had a nice chat with the owner. Then went over to where a lady was having a ribbon bookmark class. Made four book marks with charms on them for $12. The original cost for the class was $8 but no one stopped in so she was going to let me have them but I wanted to give her something. Had a nice time chatting with her and her young niece.

Drove up to Carneys Pt to ts. Scenery was nice along with sunset. Laundry tomorrow along with finishing the hat, I hope.

Take care.


----------



## jheiens

So glad those who had good days really enjoyed them. Those who've had some rough (or tough) spots today, may you have peace for the night.

I'm off to bed shortly--will lead one of the adult Bible studies tomorrow. Still praying for God's grace and wisdom for it.

Rest well all of you. Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> A little more of our trip yet as we need to drive home after lunch and we drive by Monica's pies to get a grape pie and a pumpkin pie for our Thanksgiving group. I will freeze them and then thaw and bake. First a few more photos in Naples.


I used to get wonderful grape pies at a little roadside stand on Keuka Lake a few miles south of Penn Yan. We vacationed there every summer. I really miss the place. Thanks for jogging a memory.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Patches! Hugs for you too!


{{{Julie}}}

{{{To EVERYONE in need of hugs}}}


----------



## kehinkle

Finally caught up on last week's and the start of this week's TP. 

Glad to hear that Charlotte's procedure went well and that she is up beat. Prayers for her and her DH.

Hopping that Marianne gets what she needs done and things start hoping better for her and her mom.

Haas the snow melted yet, Spider? Hot down here today. Still was 70° F when I checked at 9 p.m. So ready for cooler temps.

No knitting done today except to finish the round I had going when called to work. Tomorrow, I hope to get the hat done so at least one present is finished.

Posting pix of the books I bought today. Not much time if I want to make anything out of the one for Halloween. The sock book has both top down and toe up with really great color pix. Haven't had a chance to see if there is anything I really want to do in the mags. Need to start a list with future projects. Can't wait to do the Gypsy workshop. Still have fun fur I bought ages ago.

Off to bed for me. See you all tomorrow.

OH Kathy

Email hasn't come through yet with other pix. So I will post the stash I got at Mosaic in Mt Prospect.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> darowil wrote:
> Now that will be one very popular class! How wonderful that the two of you have managed to work this out. A special KP beaar.
> 
> she didn't even hesitate once I explained the workshop procedure to her. nice lady -
> 
> One of the Adelaide KPers met Pat and said she is really nice- as nice if not nicer in person than online.
> And of course it may not be a bear that she designs! But I have just seen that you did actually say bear- so that was where bear came from. I thought it was my mind becuase I associate her with bears (even though the only one of hers I ever finished was a small bunny).


I am actually not sure what it will be - wrote bear but she never did say - love the little puppy I posted.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> The party for the 90 year old was a lunch...started at Noon and went until about 2:30. Then there was the clean-up - yuck! The party for DH's co-worker was just a drop-in thing...appetizers whenever...come anytime after 5:00 pm. We got there about 5:30-ish and stayed until about 7:30-ish...plenty long for me...sure makes a difference when you know a lot of people (first party) and don't know people (at the second).
> 
> Hope the migraine breaks and you feel better soon!


I hate the ones when I don't know people. it's so hard to go up to strangers and talk to them.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> {{{Julie}}}
> 
> {{{To EVERYONE in need of hugs}}}


thanks siouxann!


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


So glad that you are feeling better. 
The quilting projects are absolutely gorgeous. You have such talent and patience. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## gagesmom

12:30am here and all company has gone and all are in bed here. Even the dog. lol.

It feels like I haven't accomplished much this weekend but on the other hand it has been a really busy weekend.

Just checking in and I have to work tomorrow morning so I will probably be heading to bed soon.


----------



## siouxann

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thanks so much for the information. It is good to know that she is progressing. Thanks


----------



## nicho

I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


----------



## siouxann

Welcome derfer, this is a great place to hang out. I hope you will be a frequent 'face' around Sam's tea table.

And welcome back 2Cats. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello all.... Its 3.30pm so that means cuppa time! Gosh daylight savings mucks things up a bit doesnt it? Any I have achieved a bit today.... been to mums and done what was needed and washed and set her hair. Then after lunch I thought i would get stuck into some kitchen cupboards... so nearly 2hours later and 2 rubbish bags full and they are scrubbed inside and out! Oh and i washed half a wall.. I got sidetracked. So thats enough physical labour for me today. Am only up page 12.. so lets see whats been happening, I hope Charlotte is doing ok.


----------



## siouxann

Gorgeous pictures of the fireworks, Nicho


----------



## siouxann

Shirley, what great news about Gypsycream's workshop! That will be the first entry on my 2014 calendar.


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> Oh, I am so glad! now it is a matter for her to get her strength back and do what she has to do. She won't be alone throughout the whole time -- She is surrounded by our Prayers. I feel so much better. It is a good day.
> 
> Isn't it absolutely amazing what can be done medically? That is why I am such a strong believer in health care- New procedures saved Pat's life, and more and more people are receiving life saving care-Ours has been around for some time and there are always things that need fixing the first few years - but ours would have cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars and Pat wouldn't be here if we hadn't had Government health insurance - I just don't see how anyone can turn down even the beginning of a National health plan. All I am going to say here - but Thank Heavens!
> 
> Charlotte is such a dear - she has been so kind to me I feel like she is very very special to me. I hope she is able to read about our love for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

ROOKIE..... did my card arrive yet?


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


Amazing work Shirley... you are SO talented. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the knitting Tea Party sseidel! Hope to see you again at Sam's table- he always has a place and a chair ready for newcomers!


Ditto.. welcome from down under.


----------



## Spider

Hello everyone, almost midnight here. Can't sleep. Took a sleeping pill and it hasn't worked, so hoping by coming downstairs and turning on the TV I will eventually fall asleep. Works sometimes. Still raining lightly out now and I think the wind has gone down some.hope all that want to sleep are having good dreams.


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> That would be similar to using the crockpot on High. Below it tells what temps the crockpot uses and then you can use it for your oven.
> 
> 140 degrees F is the temperature the food needs to reach as quickly as possible. If you are at home during the cooking times, test the food temperature after four hours of cooking on LOW - the temp should be at least 140 degrees. If it isn't, there's a problem with your crockpot and you should get a new one.
> For food safety reasons, it's a good idea to cook on HIGH for the first hour to quickly bring the temperature up to 140 degrees. Then turn the dial to LOW and finish cooking.
> The LOW setting is about 200 degrees, and the HIGH setting is about 300 degrees. Note that both of these temps are well above the minimum safe temperature of 140 degrees.
> Experts recommend you do not put frozen foods in the crockpot. All foods should be defrosted before cooking so the food temperature can reach 140 degrees as soon as possible. However, since none of my family members are in a high-risk group, I often cook frozen foods in the crockpot. The informed choice is up to you.
> One hour on HIGH is equal to two hours on LOW.


Thanks for this information. I've often wondered about the temperatures, and I never knew about not putting frozen foods in a crock pot. I do that all the time, and so far, nobody has suffered.


----------



## siouxann

Carol, your poncho is lovely, as is your daughter. She looks very happy with it, too.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathy, great haul! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hello all.... Its 3.30pm so that means cuppa time! Gosh daylight savings mucks things up a bit doesnt it? Any I have achieved a bit today.... been to mums and done what was needed and washed and set her hair. Then after lunch I thought i would get stuck into some kitchen cupboards... so nearly 2hours later and 2 rubbish bags full and they are scrubbed inside and out! Oh and i washed half a wall.. I got sidetracked. So thats enough physical labour for me today. Am only up page 12.. so lets see whats been happening, I hope Charlotte is doing ok.


Okay, after all that, I need a nap. lolol 
:shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Strawberry4u said:


> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL
> 
> Your walker sounds cool.... Betty Boop stickers on it would be just the thing. I do hope your next back surgery goes really well and successful.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


Awwww!


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hello everyone, almost midnight here. Can't sleep. Took a sleeping pill and it hasn't worked, so hoping by coming downstairs and turning on the TV I will eventually fall asleep. Works sometimes. Still raining lightly out now and I think the wind has gone down some.hope all that want to sleep are having good dreams.


So hope that sleep finds you soon. I'm off to bed now too, will see if I can sleep, if not, you may have more company. Sweet dreams Spider, when you do get to sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thanks for the update. Hugs for Charlotte.... its all happened veryquick for her.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Not something we have much control over- and for some people the time comes when no matter how determined they are they have to give in. My biggest problem tends to be thinking.
> Friday night my thinking was out of whack- trying to play Cluedo and I couldn't think my way out of a papere bag. Well into a room let alone work out the rest of the details. I was doing so badly htat we all ended up in hysterics- and Vicky suggesting that maybe it was me not Nanny they should be worrying about! And thta was before 18 hours before the migraine


Michael's seem to be if he gets worried/stressed about something. It has gotten worse the older he gets. they do go away fairly quickly as long as he can relax.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> It feels good to have it done and over with. The next part isn't going to be so bad, the cameras won't be concentrating on just us. It will be fun to see the other machines that are entered.


Well thats behind you now. You can relax a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And let me say you don't get too many in the UK who complain about having a national health system. How its run etc is of course a different issue. Never will a system like this run so that everyone is happy, and unless you live in a society which restricts free speech severely people will express there opinions.
> I was going to say I don't remember much carryon over here when Medicare started- I think it just seemed sensible to most of us- but of course we complain about how it runs as well. But I seem to remember that before Medicare we had Medibank- can any of the other Aussies remember the difference? I know we have Medibank Private now, but the reason for Private in the name orginally was to distinguish it from the national cover.


No not really, sorry. :thumbdown: I think in general our system seems to work fairly well here. Our main problem I think is there are not enough hospitals for our populations now.


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Hi, the festivities of the day are over and my feet are yelling at me as well. The 90th birthday party for my friend's dad went very well. I helped as much as I could, as did another friend. I think my friend's dad was a little overwhelmed by it all. He didn't think people would come and boy was he wrong  At the end of the party, he took some of his helium balloons outside and released them to float up to Heaven for his wife
> 
> After about an hour at home, after the first party, we were off again to the second party...60th birthday for someone my DH works with.
> 
> We are back home now and I'm in my jammies and bed is looking mighty tempting right now (8:40 pm). Guess my partying days are far, far behind me now - LOL!
> 
> It is still drizzly here but this should be the end of it now...it's been a long few days...guess this is what winter is like in Seattle. I can't wait to see the sun tomorrow - I don't care what the temperature is!!!
> 
> My itty bitty bear found a home today too...my friend's granddaughter (great granddaughter of the first birthday boy of the day) just found out she is going to be a big sister in March. I thought that deserved a special little bear. She liked it and carried it around under one arm while grabbing cupcakes when no one was looking and licking off the frosting and then putting the cupcake down - LOL. That means I will be making another little bear quick! I don't mind, it is fun to see little faces light up over something as simple as that little bear...my heart is full
> 
> Good night, sleep tight! XOXOXOXOXO


Wow, a very busy day you have had. Sound like the little girl totally loves that bear. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Night Caren, sweet dreams.


Oh that is good, hope he stays feeling better.

Thank you!! :-D

At this point he seems to be doing good. he is up playing a game while I wait for the race to start.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Left the Handknitters Guild meeting early (like before the general meeting even began) beciase of my migraine. Just before I left I gave Althea my raffle tickets to grab my prize if I won. And she has just emailed me to say she has 20 balls of a dusky pink 75%wool 25% acrylic for me! So now to sort out a time to pick them up. If its th eyarn I caught a glimpsr of as I left it was very pretty. I never win anything but somehow I seem to do OK at the Guild- I have won a pize 3 times there.
> Think I might go off for a walk. Have the energy to go for a coffee, even if I didn't make it to church a couple of hours ago. I am feeling better now- come to think of it just maybe the Asprin had something to do with it :?: :!: :!: :!:


Glad you are feeling better and what a great prize! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Finally caught up on last week's and the start of this week's TP.
> 
> Glad to hear that Charlotte's procedure went well and that she is up beat. Prayers for her and her DH.
> 
> Hopping that Marianne gets what she needs done and things start hoping better for her and her mom.
> 
> Haas the snow melted yet, Spider? Hot down here today. Still was 70° F when I checked at 9 p.m. So ready for cooler temps.
> 
> No knitting done today except to finish the round I had going when called to work. Tomorrow, I hope to get the hat done so at least one present is finished.
> 
> Posting pix of the books I bought today. Not much time if I want to make anything out of the one for Halloween. The sock book has both top down and toe up with really great color pix. Haven't had a chance to see if there is anything I really want to do in the mags. Need to start a list with future projects. Can't wait to do the Gypsy workshop. Still have fun fur I bought ages ago.
> 
> Off to bed for me. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy
> 
> Email hasn't come through yet with other pix. So I will post the stash I got at Mosaic in Mt Prospect.


Fantastic haul, should keep you busy for a while. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

Well I don't believe it! This is the first time in months that I have been caught up! I am sorry to hear about all the surgeries that have been done, but am glad that everyone is doing well after them all. I have really missed you all. I am glad that Pat (Gypsycream) is going to make a special pattern for us. Shirley you have done us proud! I feel so lost (groping in the dark) not knowing what has transpired in everyone's lives. Glad to see new people joining us. Had a busy day trying to clear the front yard from all the stuff we didn't sell in our month-long yard sales (on weekends). So much stuff is ruined from the record rains (even though they were covered with tarps). Now have to take either to dump or donate what is salvageable to Good-Will, or some other charity. What a mess. Will have to finish tomorrow. I just hope I can stay caught up with everyone. Love and hugs to all!


----------



## EJS

such a busy day. Was glad to hear about Charlotte. 

I am stopping at the end of pg 24 for the night.
Think if I remind myself what page I was on I will spend less time looking for my place.
I am falling asleep as I type so best be off for the night.
EJ


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> Awww Shucks!!!!


I'm definitely going to have to plan on this workshop since I've never made a bear, either, Kaye!! We are blessed to have Shirley looking out for us, aren't we?!
JuneK

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again, everyone. I just saw a thread on KP and If you have a few minutes,I think you should take the time to go here and click on the link. It is so
> overwhelming and wonderful what happens here. What people can deal with and how they can affect others. Makes you wonder with some of the things that are happening. This is a wonderful story
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205473-1.html


This is just I don't know, I can't come up with the words to describe it.
Pure love and inspiration .
Thank you for posting this Shirley


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> This is my second post -- the other one disappeared hope it doesn't arrive later on! This is my favorite of all Gypsycream's animals. isn't it sweet?
> 
> I won't post any more until just before the workshop . It is like fondling yarn -- I can't stop admiring them.


Absolutely gorgeous, will be joining the workshop for definite.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.

Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.

Photos for sunny Sunday....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


Good morning, I have been up nearly all night. Korean Formula1 today, can't miss it.  Your flowers are looking so lovely still. Things have settled down will be back to normal as soon as school starts tomorrow. Breakfast sounds like a good idea about now.


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


 :thumbup: really sweet!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


Good morning ladies, love the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: really sweet!


Thanks, one of the better virtual morning coffees. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

I have done a rather quick skimming catcvh up and want to say I love all the pictures of bears, dog, shawl, yarn, fireworks and coffee cups.

Welcome to the new ones here, this is the nicest bunch of people you could ever want to meet.

Sending those healing vibes to all who need them and Sunday hugs to everyone, hope you have a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning ladies, love the photos. :thumbup:


Good morning, how are you today?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Well I don't believe it! This is the first time in months that I have been caught up! I am sorry to hear about all the surgeries that have been done, but am glad that everyone is doing well after them all. I have really missed you all. I am glad that Pat (Gypsycream) is going to make a special pattern for us. Shirley you have done us proud! I feel so lost (groping in the dark) not knowing what has transpired in everyone's lives. Glad to see new people joining us. Had a busy day trying to clear the front yard from all the stuff we didn't sell in our month-long yard sales (on weekends). So much stuff is ruined from the record rains (even though they were covered with tarps). Now have to take either to dump or donate what is salvageable to Good-Will, or some other charity. What a mess. Will have to finish tomorrow. I just hope I can stay caught up with everyone. Love and hugs to all!


That is not good that so much has been lost to the rains, Sandy- hope you do manage to clear it all tomorrow/today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Julie - Sunday hugs coming your way.xx


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, how are you today?


I am ok thanks.

This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


----------



## angelam

Morning all. A lovely sunny morning here in Berkshire. We have had very little of the rain forecast last week and are having some lovely warm sunny autumn days - the best! 
Have just managed to catch up to page 28. All my time at the moment is spent reading as our reading group book this month is a great 700 page tome by Trollope. I have only just started it and have had to set myself a target of 50 pages a day to finish it in time! 
Thanks to Sam for all his recipes and household hints. I specially like the crockpot apple cake. 
Nicho - love your pictures of Sydney Harbour. There was an item on the festivities on our TV news last night. Showed Harry meeting the girls! and also the firework display. Amazing!
Pup lover - thanks for the update on Charlotte. Glad her surgery is over and sending her healing hugs and prayers for the next part of her treatment.
Darowil - You are absolutely right about our NHS. Needs alot of improvement but I wouldn't be without it. It's fantastic for major events like strokes or heart attacks - you wouldn't get faster or better treatment anywhere. It's the more mundane things that it falls down on. 
Have to go now and get reading again. Hope everyone has a good Sunday. Hugs and love to all xx


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


Glad you are doing ok. :thumbup:

Oscar is so cute. I prefer medium/small dogs.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


Good morning Caren - not too early at all. Just right! Glad yesterday is over for you and that it didn't turn out so bad after all.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


Morning Sugar, he is such a cute dog. xx Hugs to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Angela, I quite agree we are having some lovely weather. Enjoy your reading, I'm off for a stroll and then sit in the garden and knit. x


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sugar, he is such a cute dog. xx Hugs to you.


Thanks and hugs back to you too. Enjoy your day. Its 9.20pm here so winding down now. In jammies.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren - not too early at all. Just right! Glad yesterday is over for you and that it didn't turn out so bad after all.


Good morning, if my guess is right it should be 11:20 ish in the morning. I am glad yesterday is over as well, we are all breathing easier today.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks and hugs back to you too. Enjoy your day. Its 9.20pm here so winding down now. In jammies.


It's 11.30am here and I'm only just out of my pjs!


----------



## darowil

Some of you will see this. But someone was talking about having pumpkins and many cook bread so thought this looked like it would suit a number of us (I'm sure you could cook pumpkin instead of using tinned- I would if I tried it that is for sure). Crokpot Pumpkin Bread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205397-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evenig Darowil. Hope you are ok. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, if my guess is right it should be 11:20 ish in the morning. I am glad yesterday is over as well, we are all breathing easier today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie - Sunday hugs coming your way.xx


Hi! Purplefi! I am wearing my favourite purple outfit today! Half an hour to Monday- then comes the search for a lawyer I can afford. Also hunting lego online because our local toy shop has folded! DGS has his 4th birthday early next month.
Almost lunch time for you- thanks so much for the hugs! And many for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


He does look such a darling!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks and hugs back to you too. Enjoy your day. Its 9.20pm here so winding down now. In jammies.


At least its late enough now not to think it must be earlier than it really is! Its dark out so the clock tells me the time. Just noticed its 9PM. Was thinking of what ot eat- maybe I could try skipping eating as its getting so late. Wonder if that will work now that I have thought about it?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! Purplefi! I am wearing my favourite purple outfit today! Half an hour to Monday- then comes the search for a lawyer I can afford. Also hunting lego online because our local toy shop has folded! DGS has his 4th birthday early next month.
> Almost lunch time for you- thanks so much for the hugs! And many for you!


Hi Julie, have a good sleep tonight I hope. Good luck tomorrow.
Do you have target or Big W over there.... pretty sure they sell lego.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> At least its late enough now not to think it must be earlier than it really is! Its dark out so the clock tells me the time. Just noticed its 9PM. Was thinking of what ot eat- maybe I could try skipping eating as its getting so late. Wonder if that will work now that I have thought about it?


It takes a few days to get used to it thats for sure. You should probably have a little something or you will be starving in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig Darowil. Hope you are ok. xx


I think I'm OK- migraine has crept over to today which they haven't done recently so feel fine while I am sitting down doing not much, but when I get and do something then I realise I don't feel brillant. But not too bad. 
Hope you get to enjoy your lovely weather while it stays.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> It's 11.30am here and I'm only just out of my pjs!


You've beaten me!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> It takes a few days to get used to it thats for sure. You should probably have a little something or you will be starving in the morning. :thumbup:


Does a chocolate frog fit the bill?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> He does look such a darling!


And so he is! LOL. My neighbour came over over yesterday and nailed some old carpet to the floor of his kennel.... we shall see how long that lasts. But in general he is a very good boy.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, have a good sleep tonight I hope. Good luck tomorrow.
> Do you have target or Big W over there.... pretty sure they sell lego.


My daughter gave me a list of online shops to try- I don't think we have either of those here! Although you do have an awful lot more of the franchises from overseas than we do!
Almost time to head back to bed- in that I have started yawning again- I had pooped out during the evening news- after I had seen Harry and the girls in Sydney.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, have a good sleep tonight I hope. Good luck tomorrow.
> Do you have target or Big W over there.... pretty sure they sell lego.


They do (well I'm sure Target do and I know Big W do).


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Does a chocolate frog fit the bill?


You are asking a chocoholic that question!!! You could justify it by having cereal or toast first.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> And so he is! LOL. My neighbour came over over yesterday and nailed some old carpet to the floor of his kennel.... we shall see how long that lasts. But in general he is a very good boy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: He'll have fun destroying it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear the migraine is lingering, darowil!

Must shut down now!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: He'll have fun destroying it!


Gee thanks! LOL. Well if he does then wooden floor it will be. :roll:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> You are asking a chocoholic that question!!! You could justify it by having cereal or toast first.


Well, it's a bit late for first... Maybe some cheese. And I have apples and sultanas. That will be a healthy enough addition.


----------



## sassafras123

Love all the pics.
Sugar, your pup is adorable.
Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Some of you will see this. But someone was talking about having pumpkins and many cook bread so thought this looked like it would suit a number of us (I'm sure you could cook pumpkin instead of using tinned- I would if I tried it that is for sure). Crokpot Pumpkin Bread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205397-1.html


Have checked this out and will have to try it. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Maybe a little earlier than you need but at least you are up. ANd I find that I achieve much more overnight even if I am alone all day for reason.
Congrats on 37 years sober. i know it's very very tough. I struggle enough to not eat things when I crave them without all the additional issues facing you with alcohol.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


OH so nice makes me feel good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Gosh that is early to stay up :shock: 
Well done on the 37 years, thats fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing.
> 
> I agree, knee replacements are great. I had both done within 6 months about 3 years ago. The hospital I was at had a gym in the hospital and the day of surgery I was in the gym. I went home with PT every day for the first week and then 3 times a week for 6 weeks or longer. I went to a PT gym and liked it because they had equipment that I used. DH drove me and napped in the waiting room. I have never been sorry that I had my knees done. They sill pain me when the weather changes but it is so minor compaired to what it was like before surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> With my partial knee replacement, I only had phys. ther. twice a week for 2 weeks. I was very conscientous about doing the exercises. The partial was so much easier than the total! With the total replacement, I was in the hospital for 4 days and rehab another 5 days because I was living alone. And had one of the constant motion machines for 6 weeks...was glad to be rid of that thing. My knees don't bother me with the change of weather but if I accidentally hit them a certain way, I KNOW there's metal in there and not my bone! I've never regretted having it done either!
> JuneK
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear friends the hour is late for those wishing to get up at 2am to watch Formula1.  :roll:
> 
> See everyone tomorrow for coffee.


Rest well my sister. :-D


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> This is my second post -- the other one disappeared hope it doesn't arrive later on! This is my favorite of all Gypsycream's animals. isn't it sweet?
> 
> I won't post any more until just before the workshop . It is like fondling yarn -- I can't stop admiring them.


That is such a darling animal!! Looking forwrd to this workshop!! But terrified of working with this yarn! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


Beautiful photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> Definitely indoor plumbing, though I love a/c. Having to go outside in the cold or being sick with flu was awful.


Yes, a lot of the good, old days belongs in the good, old days. No a/c and outside loos are definitely two that we don't miss!!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And my 9 month tummies were big- just as well I didn't have twins is all I can say.


Mine always seemed to be huge but none of my 4 children weighed even 7 lb. And 2 of them weighed a little less than 6 lb.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I really feel that you have to start somewhere - and it seems to be such a destructive idea- that I doubt any President will ever have the courage again to try to at least start another plan -- I just can't see why it is so frightening for people. What is wrong with the start of something that is good when there is nothing to cover the need now for a lot of people.
> 
> I won't post about my feeling any more here as I didn't mean to start a political discussion. I apologize ladies and Sam.
> 
> Please don't apologize as I'm the one who started it....hope I didn't offend anyone. Have to be more conscientous about my subject matter in the future!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> Anyway, I am getting weary- I have been on line a lot today and thankfully it doesn't seem to have bothered my shoulder. so I am thankful about that!
> 
> I am so glad Charlotte came through the new surgery. Prayers for everyone who needs them, for whatever reason.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


Thank you, ready for my coffee and may you have a great day too.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


Yes, that is sweet!!! Thanks for that at any time!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


So lovely, and I have my coffee.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you are doing ok. :thumbup:
> 
> Oscar is so cute. I prefer medium/small dogs.


Ditto


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear friends the hour is late for those wishing to get up at 2am to watch Formula1.  :roll:
> 
> See everyone tomorrow for coffee.


Love your good night picture....thanks!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Mine always seemed to be huge but none of my 4 children weighed even 7 lb. And 2 of them weighed a little less than 6 lb.
> JuneK


I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> That is such a darling animal!! Looking forwrd to this workshop!! But terrified of working with this yarn! LOL!
> Junek


It hides a multitude of errors!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


WOW!!!! You go girl, :lol:


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


Thank you...they're wonderful...I enjoy firework pictures as much as i enjoy them in person!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


What a great way to start the day! Thank you, Caren. Hope Michael feels better after relaxing with a game and sleeping.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


Good morning....although it's probably afternoon for you. You and Caren bless us each day with such lovely 'wake-up' pictures. I think it's fantastic how one plant can have different colored flowers. And your garden is always so lovely, no matter the day!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


I just love Oscar....he looks like one of Gypsy Cream's knitted animals....Has he calmed down a little?
JuneK


----------



## elliebe

i'll have to try this -yum


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch...Sounds like a wonderful party time and so special. Love the idea of this dear 90 yr. old man releasing helium balloons for his wife.

Caren...That was some cuppa'. Sweet. Sorry Michael was sick.

Darowil...Migraine pill for me today too. I have some feverfew and just saw where Rookie said to take it everyday, so maybe I can escape a few. Need to be in shape for another class today. Congratulations on winning the yarn.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, it affects my thinking too and my eyesight gets so much worse.

Ohio Kathy...Just can't get over how you can make all these trips. I'm still recovering from my last trip. You are rather amazing. What fun traveling all over and going to so many LYS and even taking a special ribbon bookmark class. Take care and continue having fun.

Ohio Joy...Hello to you. I still think of how wonderful it was to meet you and DH at KAP. Wish it could have been longer, but now I have a face to remember.

Charlotte/Pontuf...Thinking of you dear. May your time in PT be very special for you as you regain your skills again. Not always easy but you will do it. Big Hugs and I think of you all the time.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Congrats on your sobriety!! I have a son who is still struggling. It's a wonderful accomplishment!
Enjoy your Sunday...sounds like you're going to have a great day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


What a lovely family!!!
juneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Love all the pics.
Sugar, your pup is adorable.
Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
Happy Sunday everyone.



jknappva said:


> Congrats on your sobriety!! I have a son who is still struggling. It's a wonderful accomplishment!
> Enjoy your Sunday...sounds like you're going to have a great day!
> JuneK


Sassafras...Congratulations on your 37 yrs. Anniversary. What a special one. I join June in congratulating you.

June...Thinking of you and your son. May someday he say the same thing as our dear Sassafras. Hugs


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


37 years is an amazing achievement. Well done you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> I used to get wonderful grape pies at a little roadside stand on Keuka Lake a few miles south of Penn Yan. We vacationed there every summer. I really miss the place. Thanks for jogging a memory.


You are so welcome. Keuka Lake is so gorgeous. I love visiting there. Love taking the Esperanza Rose and going to the Wind Mill in Penn Yann. Haven't been there this year but hope to get to the Windmill before it closes.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Darowil...Migraine pill for me today too. I have some feverfew and just saw where Rookie said to take it everyday, so maybe I can escape a few. Need to be in shape for another class today. Congratulations on winning the yarn.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, it affects my thinking too and my eyesight gets so much worse.


Hope it clears up for your class- need to be able to think for it and concentrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Finally caught up on last week's and the start of this week's TP.
> 
> Glad to hear that Charlotte's procedure went well and that she is up beat. Prayers for her and her DH.
> 
> Hopping that Marianne gets what she needs done and things start hoping better for her and her mom.
> 
> Haas the snow melted yet, Spider? Hot down here today. Still was 70° F when I checked at 9 p.m. So ready for cooler temps.
> 
> No knitting done today except to finish the round I had going when called to work. Tomorrow, I hope to get the hat done so at least one present is finished.
> 
> Posting pix of the books I bought today. Not much time if I want to make anything out of the one for Halloween. The sock book has both top down and toe up with really great color pix. Haven't had a chance to see if there is anything I really want to do in the mags. Need to start a list with future projects. Can't wait to do the Gypsy workshop. Still have fun fur I bought ages ago.
> 
> Off to bed for me. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy
> 
> Email hasn't come through yet with other pix. So I will post the stash I got at Mosaic in Mt Prospect.


Love the pics. What a stash...Is Mary Pacer? Such lovely gifts. Oooh, look at that book. You did great!!!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> What a lovely family!!!
> juneK


We are all slightly older now- like almost 28 years, as the baby will be 28 just before Christmas.


----------



## Pontuf

Has any one heard from zoe

Angora xpdid xds arrive


----------



## Pontuf

Has any one heard from zoe

Angora xpdid xds arrive


----------



## KateB

derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


Welcome! And welcome back to 2catsinNJ.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom...Wow, company with all you are doing. That isn't easy. Missed who was coming but hope they are there to help you.

Nicho...Fabulous fireworks!!!!

SugarSugar...Wish you could send some of your energy over to me.

Spider...Sorry sleep was eluding you. Nice to have the quiet hours of night but not so nice the next day being sleep deprived. Ask me how I know. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> OH so nice makes me feel good, thanks for sharing.


Rest well my sister.

You are welcome 

I got some much needed rest will likely take a nap later in the day.


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


I've been thinking the same today a few times. Just checked she posted once on the 4th but nothing since the 2nd other than that (and that was the last time on the KTP).


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Thanks for this information. I've often wondered about the temperatures, and I never knew about not putting frozen foods in a crock pot. I do that all the time, and so far, nobody has suffered.


The part about putting frozen foods in the crockpot wasn't from me. I wouldn't do that myself.  I had copied information from the internet. I always bring anything to a boil before putting it in the crockpot, but now that I can use the oven I don't have to use a separate pot to do it. I always figure when it comes to food it is best to be careful. That's just me though. I had read that one should always bring the food to a boil before cooking it at the lower temperatures. I didn't see that in the information or I would have deleted it.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


Great looking poncho and model!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u....Sounds like if you have to have a walker, you at least got a lovely, colorful, and feminine one. Hope they can get you out of pain and so sorry another surgery is possibly looming.

Sandy...So sorry about all the ruined yard sale goods. :-(


----------



## KateB

Strawberry - Glad to hear from you again, but sorry to hear that you are still having a bad time with your back. I hope your new walker helps some - it certainly sounds as though you got them to jazz it up!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren & Purple...Thanks for starting out my day with inspiration.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for congratulations on my AA bday. It is very special to me. 
Darowil, I think it would be harder to have food addictions. I haven't had to drink for 37 yrs. so obviously don't fight the urge or make a decision to drink or not to drink on a daily basis. Not drinking is a way of life for me. But I eat every day. And I do have food issues, ask me about chocolate and popcorn.
Odd though when I was so sick in the hops. with UC this summer I got scared I broke my sobriety when they gave me strong narcotics. Funny how the mind works. Do hope your son becomes one of us! it is such a free and joyous way of living once you get past the harsh beginning.


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


Thanks for the update, it's so good to hear that it seems to have gone well.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Odd though when I was so sick in the hops. with UC this summer I got scared I broke my sobriety when they gave me strong narcotics. Funny how the mind works. Do hope your son becomes one of us! it is such a free and joyous way of living once you get past the harsh beginning.


Imagine what it must be like for drug addicts who have gone without for 37 years and then face the type of situation you did. They are so restricted in what they can use for strong pain relief.
Minds do funny htings as well when we are really unwell


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> They are so cute!!! Guess I'm going to have to 'bite the bullet' and try to work with that yarn since I'm definitely going to make time to take her 'bears' workshop!
> Thanks you, Shirley, you bring so much to us! ANd glad you're safe from snow for the time being!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


It really is great yarn as it doesn't show any mistakes - just don't think about ripping it out or tinkling it! Gypsiecream's patterns are great and she says in one of them that if you find yourself with an exta stitch, or with one too few, it doesn't make a great deal of difference. I once began a knit row in purl by mistake, realised, then just continued in knit....did it show?.....no!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> It really is great yarn as it doesn't show any mistakes - just don't think about ripping it out or tinkling it! Gypsiecream's patterns are great and she says in one of them that if you find yourself with an exta stitch, or with one too few, it doesn't make a great deal of difference. I once began a knit row in purl by mistake, realised, then just continued in knit....did it show?.....no!


In fact I've given up trying to do anything other than garter sttich- if I can't work out which row I should be knitting does it matter if I do garter rather than stocking stitch?


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Your name is cute. My father's name was Emmett and somewhere , maybe high school, he was dubbed Ttemme. I well remember his high school friends calling him that. They also called his twin brother by his name spelt backwards which was Edmund or Dnumde. Looks strange written but it is a fun memory of mine.


We did that in primary school and for a long time I was known as Enirehtac! At Secondary school they called me Lops, which was short for Loppy Lugs as I was told, because I had long hair, I looked like a spaniel when I was eating my dinner! Nice friends!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you're back 2CatsinNJ! Sounds as if your surgery went well and you've recovered wonderfully. Thank goodness!

The diner you and DH went to sounds fun. I love local digs; usually the food in such places are over the top good. The pumpkin pancakes sounds yummy.

Well, again glad you're back with us and keep posting, letting us know what you're working on. I'm deep into Christmas gifts...animal hats for the grandkids.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing. The first 11 days of July I was in an in-patient rehab facility that was truly wonderful & very aggressive in getting their patients well & moving onward. If I ever need the other knee replaced,(or other parts !) I'd surely go there again.Going directly from hospital to in-patient rehab is the fastest track to recovery after this type of surgery. And I have THE BEST DH in the world !! He was constant support & encouragement all thru my ordeal. I also had 3 KPers who were part of my long-distance support group & made the days better each time I read their messages, felt their prayers & hugs.
> 
> DH & I met with 2 friends for breakfast at the diner this morning. This eatery has been open for a long long time & as far as Jersey Diners go it lives up to the earned reputation. Of course there were too many excellent choices on the menu, with seasonal specials like pumpkin pancakes, Philly Cheesesteak omelets or apple-cinnamon pancakes, so no matter what you ordered, each dish was a winner.And the fresh, hot coffee kept coming. It's truly a popular place. One of these times, we'll get there for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather we've been having, & those of you getting the snow/rain, well, we're all going to be in that boat before too long.At least we have our yarncrafting & circle of friends both far & near to keep us company.
> 
> Have a glorious weekend !


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so excited! I have several of her patterns but haven't done one yet! Can't wait to do this workshop! Please convey my pleasure to her and a huge thank you to you for getting this excellent class set up.


Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: *I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8*!! yeah.
> 
> I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.
> 
> She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Strawberry! So good to hear from you. Your walker sounds divinely decorated; no need for drab grey for sure! LOL I'm doing fine; recovering slowly but surely. Are you working on any projects?


Strawberry4u said:


> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL
> 
> I see the surgeon for my back on the 18th of this month. He also will tell me if I need a hip surgeon and his nurse said he knows a good one. But the pain clinic PA said the hip pain could be from my back. I have multiple bulging disks and stenosis. I'm still upset I had the first surgery because I was told you have one and it leads to other because it weakens other vertebrae either above or below well mine was above. I'm going to ask the Dr. does this mean I'll have to have another surgery in a yr like this time? I am scared, it's no fun like everyone here knows who has been through surgeries.
> 
> I seen an advertisement for Laser surgery yesterday they give a free MRI reading then the incision is an inch long you go home the same day. Last time I was in a week and I keep asking to be bathed the nurse took me to the bathroom gave me a packet with a hot cloth in it and left. I wasn't suppose to bend and I couldn't hardly move because I was trussed up like a Holiday Turkey. I thought boy these nurses are doing less and less. They don't even change the sheets like they use too. I better end for how. I'm writing a book.
> 
> Gwen I hope you are doing better. Prayers are with everyone. Will try to check in later. Love to all.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.


I am so impressed and applaud both you and Zoe for your years of sobriety --

I come from a family where addiction is a problem in each generation and i have lived with 
someone I love being addicted my whole life until just recently. I know how difficult it is and I applaud you both for your success. This is for you both and anyone else who has fought an addiction and is winning the battle.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again, everyone. I just saw a thread on KP and If you have a few minutes,I think you should take the time to go here and click on the link. It is so
> overwhelming and wonderful what happens here. What people can deal with and how they can affect others. Makes you wonder with some of the things that are happening. This is a wonderful story
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205473-1.html


That was an absolutely wonderful video and it made me cry! What an inspiring man.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> That was an absolutely wonderful video and it made me cry! What an inspiring man.


It made me cry too-- makes our problems look a lot smaller -- and it shows the spirit of people - I am glad you enjoyed it and that it spoke to you too..


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> And let me say you don't get too many in the UK who complain about having a national health system. How its run etc is of course a different issue. Never will a system like this run so that everyone is happy, and unless you live in a society which restricts free speech severely people will express there opinions.
> I was going to say I don't remember much carryon over here when Medicare started- I think it just seemed sensible to most of us- but of course we complain about how it runs as well. But I seem to remember that before Medicare we had Medibank- can any of the other Aussies remember the difference? I know we have Medibank Private now, but the reason for Private in the name orginally was to distinguish it from the national cover.


Many people over here complain about the NHS (National Health System) but in comparison to other countries' systems we are very fortunate. Often waiting times can be over long and that is because it needs more money put into it, but I for one would gladly pay more in tax if we were assured it was going straight into the NHS and not into some other Government department. The beginnings of the NHS are within my family memories - I remember my gran talking about not wanting to call the doctor out as it cost a shilling (5p) a visit and that was a fair amount of money in those days. My mother and her 3 siblings were all delivered by a neighbour as the midwife cost too! I can't imagine living with a system where you have to pay to visit a doctor or an A & E (ER).


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Many people over here complain about the NHS (National Health System) but in comparison to other countries' systems we are very fortunate. Often waiting times can be over long and that is because it needs more money put into it, but I for one would gladly pay more in tax if we were assured it was going straight into the NHS and not into some other Government department. The beginnings of the NHS are within my family memories - I remember my gran talking about not wanting to call the doctor out as it cost a shilling (5p) a visit and that was a fair amount of money in those days. My mother and her 3 siblings were all delivered by a neighbour as the midwife cost too! I can't imagine living with a system where you have to pay to visit a doctor or an A & E (ER).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi wrote:
It's 11.30am here and I'm only just out of my pjs!



angelam said:


> You've beaten me!


Aren't those PJ kinda days wonderful. We need them once in a while.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugar...Oscar looks so joyful!!!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


Aww, he's lovely! Looks like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Glennys 2

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Congratulations on the 37 years. My DH has about that many years (can't remember the exact number now) years of sobriety also.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> At least its late enough now not to think it must be earlier than it really is! Its dark out so the clock tells me the time. Just noticed its 9PM. Was thinking of what ot eat- maybe I could try skipping eating as its getting so late. Wonder if that will work now that I have thought about it?


I can't sleep if I'm hungry so it wouldn't work for me, but you could always make your 24 hour fasting time go from 9pm today until the same tomorrow......still leaves you time tomorrow to pig out before you go to bed! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


Hi Charlotte. Not due to arrive till the 8th. They are in Pa. now according to the tracking. Can't believe you are even remembering about this with all that is going on in your life. You are amazing! Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, The house is quiet a bit early for the teens to be getting up. I imagine Michael will be sleeping in after staying up.
> 
> Thought I post coffee a bit early, enjoy.


Morning! Enjoy the races! DH said you were better than he, he was not going to be up at 1 am our time for racing. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


Carens' coffee and Purple garden, doesn't get much better than that to start a so far sunny Sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


~~~I'm running out of adjectives! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


LOL!!!That bone looks almost as big as he is.lol


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> I hate the ones when I don't know people. it's so hard to go up to strangers and talk to them.


Yes & that is how they feel too! My DH taught me to look around to see who was looking alone & could do with someone to talk to so they didn't feel left out. Soon I began to realise I wasn't alone in feeling shy, in fact, I stopped feeling shy & thinking about myself. He was a lovely man, taught me so much about my behaviour; when we were at parties or meetings he would just say quietly that someone looked lonely & I knew to slowly make my way over & start a coversation. I'm not so shy now I realise that most people suffer the same feelings. Isn't shyness painful?


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> ....... AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Well done you!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm running out of adjectives! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


Carol, I totally agree. Designer is a true artist.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, Have only stared reading and wanted to say Sam your opening is amazing! Nice cleaning hints and recipes! My mouth is watering for the crock pot pie!
We have had a few days of warm humid (sticky!) weather here. My poor DH has been cutting wood in all of it. Our wood shed is filling up so he is happy. This year I'm doing the stacking and when I can catch him, the unloading so his shoulder won't act up. So far it's good exercise for me. 
Our old dog who is 13 is blind and getting confused a lot, because of that she sometimes has accidents in the house so maybe those cleaning products will help! She also has a thyroid condition which is causing skin problems under her VERY THick fur!! I don't know if the baking soda brush out treatment mentioned will work but I certainly try it. It's sad watching her get old wondering how long she has left, she has been my daughter's best friend while growing up she even helped her become a very good reader. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Everyone who is enjoying Fall weather,enjoy it whiled it lasts. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> Yes & that is how they feel too! My DH taught me to look around to see who was looking alone & could do with someone to talk to so they didn't feel left out. Soon I began to realise I wasn't alone in feeling shy, in fact, I stopped feeling shy & thinking about myself. He was a lovely man, taught me so much about my behaviour; when we were at parties or meetings he would just say quietly that someone looked lonely & I knew to slowly make my way over & start a coversation. I'm not so shy now I realise that most people suffer the same feelings. Isn't shyness painful?


Beautiful take on shyness. Thank you...And yes, your DH sounds like he was a lovely man.


----------



## Tessadele

dollyclaire said:


> This is just I don't know, I can't come up with the words to describe it.
> Pure love and inspiration .
> Thank you for posting this Shirley


A wonderful teacher with a lesson for all.....about LOVE.

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza

Strawberry4u said:


> Love your poncho and what a pretty model. Great job and Thank you for sharing. I'm happy that I'm allergic to wool you my dear have patience of a Saint to go through all that.


~~~thank you. I couldn't afford to NOT clean the wool! It wasn't so very inexpensive :lol: :lol: Heather the Alpaca couldn't avoid the grass & straw so I tried to focus on her and not the cleaner.  Carol il/oh

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Congratulations!!!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


Great picture! Beautiful family, Darowil.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have another class today. This would be a pj and in bed kinda' day but took my migraine pill, got a shoulder and neck rub from dh and had better check my supplies to make sure I have everything I need for the class. In case someone missed my other posts, this is by a guest knitter and designer. She is a master knitter and teacher and very, very good as I learned in my class yesterday. Boy did I learn a lot. Thought at first I should leave as I was definitely not ready for this but stayed anyway and learned so much. Think today will be more what I know but after all, the purpose is to learn so yesterday was fantastic. She will probably still have new ways of doing things, so I will let you know if I learn anything new. Hugs

Oh yes, regarding bringing things to a boil before putting in a crockpot, LOL, I'm sure this wouldn't apply to baking a cake. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


No, was wondering how she was also.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


Hi Charlotte, how are you feeling, good to see you.


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> Is it raining there and blowing??? It is blowing so hard here and have had some downpours.


We had that earlier in the day...nice and quiet last night and this morning...some blue sky but lots of clouds yet.


----------



## Tessadele

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


 It could never be too big. I want that dog!! Can I have him? I'd love him for always. 
Hmm, I know what your answer's going to be, guess I"ll just have to go in the garden & eat worms.

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!! Shirley you are truely amazing at the things you are able to get to come about!! I can't wait, I think this will be my first bear. Well, first bear, bunny, cat, whatever. lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~me too!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


The poncho is fabulous but that is such a drag it wasn't clean. Thanks for telling us so we know to watch for that. What a gorgeous model and she looks quite happy in her new soft and hay-picked poncho. Bravo...Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> I hate the ones when I don't know people. it's so hard to go up to strangers and talk to them.


I agree...kind of felt like a bump on a log. DH was in full-on work discussion mode - b-o-r-i-n-g.


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> We took bird houses down and cleaned them out the other day too. Then I read that you should wait until winter is over in case birds want to shelter in them in bad weather........ pfft......... next year I will wait - this year they are going to be out of luck. Besides the houses were so stuffed that there wasn't room for a bird anyway......... Back to painting tomorrow - much too windy today.


~~~maybe stuff in some of your extra yarn bits to tide the birds over?


----------



## Tessadele

cmaliza said:


> ~~~me too!


......and me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


What a fabulous photo and such big strapping handsome sons in full regalia. Love this photo and such a special day, the wedding day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm hoping it's a sheep, alpaca or other wooly animal.



Designer1234 said:


> I am actually not sure what it will be - wrote bear but she never did say - love the little puppy I posted.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


~~~Thanks for the update. Glad she is on the road to recovery. We hold her carefully in our hearts & prayers.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> It could never be too big. I want that dog!! Can I have him? I'd love him for always.
> Hmm, I know what your answer's going to be, guess I"ll just have to go in the garden & eat worms.
> 
> Tessa


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


What a lovely picture of four handsome men in kilts!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll bet she loves it----gorgeous girl! Enjoy your visit even if it is for too short a time.


~~~thanks.....yeah, today is departure day   Oh well....We'll take whatever we can get! We will see her at Thanksgiving, so that's not too far away. :? Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> In fact I've given up trying to do anything other than garter sttich- if I can't work out which row I should be knitting does it matter if I do garter rather than stocking stitch?


Not with that wool!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Hope it clears up for your class- need to be able to think for it and concentrate.


If it wasn't for my medication I would be in Hell. Literally. The last time I was out of meds I was truly humbled as my body went through the rages. Even worse than I remembered. So thankful for my medication and I will start taking feverfew every day now instead of just when I feel one coming on. Wish I didn't have the class today but at least I am feeling much, much better already.


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> I totally agree :-D beautiful work and model.


~~~thank you, thank you!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!! And what a beautiful smiling face. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~one cheerful kid! Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope he finds some relief.....it may be a combination of things, too - extra stress + barometric pressure. Mine is generally lack of sleep and barometric pressure....getting both under control--Yahoo.



NanaCaren said:


> Michael's seem to be if he gets worried/stressed about something. It has gotten worse the older he gets. they do go away fairly quickly as long as he can relax.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


What a beautiful lady you are and such a gorgeous family. Thank you for sharing that family photo with us.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I am having a great day! Charlotte is out of surgery and that is huge, Caren is finished with her interview (by the way, I bet it went really well Caren), Gwen is feeling better, We are not getting snow for at least a few days, and I have a whole file full of wonderful bears, puppies, kittens, and they are all adorable. Gypsy cream (Pat) sent me 13 pictures of her wonderful animals. She is so enthusiastic about the class - it will be hard for us to wait until March.
> 
> I am going to post a picture of two of the sweetest bears. I have never seen nicer bears and I just wish Hayley had received one 8 or 9 years ago.


~~~SO cute! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


What a wonderful picture of your sons. I love the pictures with them in kilts. They look soo good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Signing off to go get ready for class. Might not be here but won't forget you. 

Zoe, let us know you are ok!!!


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> That is beautiful - as is the model. Looks like she loves it too.


~~~She does.....just hope the Miami weather gives her some opportunites to wear it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Strawberry4u wrote:
> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn.
> 
> I bet your walker will make such a difference. We do what we have to do and I love your attitude - I hope you will take a picture - it sounds like a beauty -- I would do the same the brighter the better and Pat would walk l0 paces behind me -- grin -- Actually he wouldn't but he would want to. Hates a lot of attention. It sounds like a really gorgeous walker. I am happy for you!


~~~Ain't walkers grand! :?: Mine gives me so much more mobility! Love that yours is so decorated!:thumbup::thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> That would be similar to using the crockpot on High. Below it tells what temps the crockpot uses and then you can use it for your oven.
> 
> 140 degrees F is the temperature the food needs to reach as quickly as possible. If you are at home during the cooking times, test the food temperature after four hours of cooking on LOW - the temp should be at least 140 degrees. If it isn't, there's a problem with your crockpot and you should get a new one.
> For food safety reasons, it's a good idea to cook on HIGH for the first hour to quickly bring the temperature up to 140 degrees. Then turn the dial to LOW and finish cooking.
> The LOW setting is about 200 degrees, and the HIGH setting is about 300 degrees. Note that both of these temps are well above the minimum safe temperature of 140 degrees.
> Experts recommend you do not put frozen foods in the crockpot. All foods should be defrosted before cooking so the food temperature can reach 140 degrees as soon as possible. However, since none of my family members are in a high-risk group, I often cook frozen foods in the crockpot. The informed choice is up to you.
> One hour on HIGH is equal to two hours on LOW.


~~~Thank you, Angora. This will help, I'm sure! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> This is my second post -- the other one disappeared hope it doesn't arrive later on! This is my favorite of all Gypsycream's animals. isn't it sweet?
> 
> I won't post any more until just before the workshop . It is like fondling yarn -- I can't stop admiring them.


~~~Does he have a name?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora.....I think the FeverFew works best when it's taken as a maintenance pill (at least for me during stormy seasons) -- it's not as effective to relieve a migraine or sinus headache that's already in full bloom---it does help lessen it if taken early enough.



Angora1 said:


> Gottastch...Sounds like a wonderful party time and so special. Love the idea of this dear 90 yr. old man releasing helium balloons for his wife.
> 
> Caren...That was some cuppa'. Sweet. Sorry Michael was sick.
> 
> Darowil...Migraine pill for me today too. I have some feverfew and just saw where Rookie said to take it everyday, so maybe I can escape a few. Need to be in shape for another class today. Congratulations on winning the yarn.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, it affects my thinking too and my eyesight gets so much worse.
> 
> Ohio Kathy...Just can't get over how you can make all these trips. I'm still recovering from my last trip. You are rather amazing. What fun traveling all over and going to so many LYS and even taking a special ribbon bookmark class. Take care and continue having fun.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Hello to you. I still think of how wonderful it was to meet you and DH at KAP. Wish it could have been longer, but now I have a face to remember.
> 
> Charlotte/Pontuf...Thinking of you dear. May your time in PT be very special for you as you regain your skills again. Not always easy but you will do it. Big Hugs and I think of you all the time.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


lol!!! My advert is about chronic constipation. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very handsome young men!!! That picture has to bring so much joy to you each time you look at it. And, the two on the right have the exact same facial profile!!



KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Many people over here complain about the NHS (National Health System) but in comparison to other countries' systems we are very fortunate. Often waiting times can be over long and that is because it needs more money put into it, but I for one would gladly pay more in tax if we were assured it was going straight into the NHS and not into some other Government department. The beginnings of the NHS are within my family memories - I remember my gran talking about not wanting to call the doctor out as it cost a shilling (5p) a visit and that was a fair amount of money in those days. My mother and her 3 siblings were all delivered by a neighbour as the midwife cost too! I can't imagine living with a system where you have to pay to visit a doctor or an A & E (ER).


Most of us need to pay- Medicare pays 80% of the scheduled fee, but doctors can charge what they like. And there is no way we can get back what we are charged over the gaovernment payment. We are encouraged to have private helath cover but it does not cover doctors visits (it is not allowed to cover doctors visits). So it costs me a reasonable amount to see the doctor- and amount that I resent paying. And at times I consider not going because of this . who wants to pay over $50 for a smear test when you know the most likely result is clear? I think of finding a doctor who charges less (or even bulk bills- which means that it would cost me nothing) but then things happen to show me that my doctor is good and I figure that maybe my health is worth spending money on. No wonder some people use the emergency services at the public hospitals- they are always free.
I sure miss the free doctors visits in the UK.


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Yes & that is how they feel too! My DH taught me to look around to see who was looking alone & could do with someone to talk to so they didn't feel left out. Soon I began to realise I wasn't alone in feeling shy, in fact, I stopped feeling shy & thinking about myself. He was a lovely man, taught me so much about my behaviour; when we were at parties or meetings he would just say quietly that someone looked lonely & I knew to slowly make my way over & start a coversation. I'm not so shy now I realise that most people suffer the same feelings. Isn't shyness painful?


I should try and think like that- but I keep thinking I don't know what to say. But I guess they are thinking hte same. David's not much help. You just go up to them and talk to them- its simple. And what can to say to that logic? How lovely that you can remeber things like this- and still benefit from his influence.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Maybe a little earlier than you need but at least you are up. ANd I find that I achieve much more overnight even if I am alone all day for reason.
> Congrats on 37 years sober. i know it's very very tough. I struggle enough to not eat things when I crave them without all the additional issues facing you with alcohol.


You still up? what time is it now in Adelaide?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


My youngest is about 3 inches taller than my oldest- but weighs considerably less.
Lovely shot of your two (plus the others who I assume where the groomsmen)


----------



## Lurker 2

elliebe said:


> i'll have to try this -yum


Welcome elliebe- hope you will post again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


Zoe is fine! I spoke with her yesterday morning, she just has not been posting. A few issues with the Fibro and allergies- but she lives with that all the time.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> You still up? what time is it now in Adelaide?


1.45- but I guess its really 12.45. I've been frogging- but not my fault (well unless you call not checking that the pattern was written correctly my fault. Which maybe it was as I had found other faults.) ANd enjoying my book inbetween KP. David is away so as long as I'm att he train station by 1230 tomorrow it doesn't really matter what time I go to bed or get up.
Most years the two national level state teams have a slowdown (the normal games bwteen these two teams are called showdowns). THe slowdown is ex players, hence the name. It is a charity match. The girls and I have decided that we go and wtcvh it- we haven't seen it before but we all enjoy the football and its nice spending time with them. Something different. Thought of the movies but can talk as well this way- and I get to knit. Mind you last time I went to the movies I did as well. But harder as it does get dark.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> If it wasn't for my medication I would be in Hell. Literally. The last time I was out of meds I was truly humbled as my body went through the rages. Even worse than I remembered. So thankful for my medication and I will start taking feverfew every day now instead of just when I feel one coming on. Wish I didn't have the class today but at least I am feeling much, much better already.


Fortunatelly I don't get them that badly (I sure would be in strife currently if I did!). Glad you are feeling better- hope the class goes well.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


Don't you just love it when the men are in their kilts!


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


Whatever you feel inclined to say. You can always use the excuse you have a headache....

Tessa


----------



## Glennys 2

darowil said:


> 1.45- but I guess its really 12.45. I've been frogging- but not my fault (well unless you call not checking that the pattern was written correctly my fault. Which maybe it was as I had found other faults.) ANd enjoying my book inbetween KP. David is away so as long as I'm att he train station by 1230 tomorrow it doesn't really matter what time I go to bed or get up.
> Most years the two national level state teams have a slowdown (the normal games bwteen these two teams are called showdowns). THe slowdown is ex players, hence the name. It is a charity match. The girls and I have decided that we go and wtcvh it- we haven't seen it before but we all enjoy the football and its nice spending time with them. Something different. Thought of the movies but can talk as well this way- and I get to knit. Mind you last time I went to the movies I did as well. But harder as it does get dark.


The MIL of a friend of mine went to the movies one night with her sisters. She took her knitting. Well she was knitting a skirt in the round. Cast on the stitches proceeded to knit. In the movies she knit several inches and when they left she looked at her knitting and found out that when she knit her first row she had twisted the stitches. Her sisters never let her forget about it.


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Whatever you feel inclined to say. You can always use the excuse you have a headache....
> 
> Tessa


And there is a fair chance that I will be telling the truth too!


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> The MIL of a friend of mine went to the movies one night with her sisters. She took her knitting. Well she was knitting a skirt in the round. Cast on the stitches proceeded to knit. In the movies she knit several inches and when they left she looked at her knitting and found out that when she knit her first row she had twisted the stitches. Her sisters never let her forget about it.


Well I did make sure I had the sock on the go already so all I was doing was knitting inthe round- nothing needed doing. ANd I figured that if I had to frog I was any worse off than if I hadn't knitted (well slightly if I had to frog everything I had done in that wasted a little time getting it frogged.


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> I should try and think like that- but I keep thinking I don't know what to say. But I guess they are thinking hte same. David's not much help. You just go up to them and talk to them- its simple. And what can to say to that logic? How lovely that you can remeber things like this- and still benefit from his influence.


I find it best to start with couple of questions, eg. Are you a relative of the bride, did you have far to come? or if it's a sporting event, do you/your partner/kids etc. play?. If there are small kids enjoying themselves, Don't little ones love this sort of thing? Followed by Do you have any small children/GC? By asking simple, not too intrusive, questions you give the other person an easy start, you'll soon get the message if she wants to know or not & then you can move on, either to the other side of the room or to the rest of your conversation. Give it a try, nothing to lose but possibly some friends to gain.

Sorry, I'm not trying to preach to you, just giving you some hints.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

Sassafras...Congratulations on your 37 yrs. Anniversary. What a special one. I join June in congratulating you.

June...Thinking of you and your son. May someday he say the same thing as our dear Sassafras. Hugs[/quote]

Thank you! He struggles every day and some days are longer than others! I pray for the Lord's help for him every day.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We are all slightly older now- like almost 28 years, as the baby will be 28 just before Christmas.


But I'm sure just as lovely!!!
JuneK


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


Yes - I've been getting something similar! Perhaps it's just a UK thing??


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> That is so wonderful to hear. This must be quite an incredible procedure and I know she has the best care. So great that they were able to get all the tumor, as you understood!!!! Hugs to Pontuf and thank you for updating us.


Thanks from me too.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


How nice is that :-D


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> It could never be too big. I want that dog!! Can I have him? I'd love him for always.
> Hmm, I know what your answer's going to be, guess I"ll just have to go in the garden & eat worms.
> 
> Tessa


LOL!! Tessa, I don't hear that phrase very often. My DH used to sing that to our children when they were small!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


What a lovely bunch of Scotsmen ...there's nothing like a man in a kilt!! Except 4 of them!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party - 27 September '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-203607-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205632-1.html


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> I used to get wonderful grape pies at a little roadside stand on Keuka Lake a few miles south of Penn Yan. We vacationed there every summer. I really miss the place. Thanks for jogging a memory.


I've never heard of grape pies. I would have thought they would be too soupy! Any idea how they make them? Skinless? Would be interested in trying one.


----------



## budasha

nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


Those fireworks look spectacular. Sure wish I could have been there.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> My youngest is about 3 inches taller than my oldest- but weighs considerably less.
> Lovely shot of your two (plus the others who I assume where the groomsmen)


My younger son is about 4 inches taller than his older brother. ANd the younger son's son, my grandson, is an inch taller than his dad!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Zoe is fine! I spoke with her yesterday morning, she just has not been posting. A few issues with the Fibro and allergies- but she lives with that all the time.


Thanks for letting us know, Julie. I know her father has health issues so was afraid he might have gotten worse.
JuneK


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Photos for sunny Sunday....


As usual, lovely pics. It may be sunny where you are but we're having lots of the wet stuff. It's been raining all night. My yard-waste bags are going to disintegrate at this rate before they get picked up. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Yes - I've been getting something similar! Perhaps it's just a UK thing??


Well, with my pop-up blocker, it blocks most of them. But the recurring one that shows up at the beginning and ending of each page is a dollar diaper club!!! A real hoot since I'm WELL past child-bearing age! Well, oops, just had one for a rug sale in a city about 25 miles away!
JuneK


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


He looks like such a darling


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


What a lovely family photo!


----------



## budasha

Designer1234 said:


> This is for you both and anyone else who has fought an addiction and is winning the battle.


That is just so beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili

Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.


----------



## kehinkle

My ads are for Craftsy, Chevy Equinox, Full Sail University and Dollar diaper club. Did have one for a cancer marathon.

Desert Joy, congrats on the sobriety. Anyone with migraines or health problems, healing energy your way.

Breakfast then laundry completed. Feeling drained today, but blame it on the heat/humidity here. Have the hat almost to the last increase, then straight knitting. Well, K2, P2 for two rows and then the opposite for two rows. As long ad I don't give in to nap, should have it done today if the yarn holds out.

So, see you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## Railyn

budasha said:


> I've never heard of grape pies. I would have thought they would be too soupy! Any idea how they make them? Skinless? Would be interested in trying one.


My grandparents lived in the central valley of California and had a variety of grapes. I grew up with grape pie as a favorite. We used the Thompson Seedless grape, a white grape and made it with a little flour for thickening , sugar and cinnamon. I am very fond of it. It can be very sweet it the grapes are nice so the sweeetness is cut nicely with ice cream. Brings back such memories.


----------



## jheiens

And a lovely lady you have proven to be, dear sister. I'm so glad to have met you during KAP and you are just as sweet and special 
in real time as you are posting here.

Enjoy your class today.

Joy


----------



## EJS

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch...Sounds like a wonderful party time and so special. Love the idea of this dear 90 yr. old man releasing helium balloons for his wife.
> 
> Darowil...Migraine pill for me today too. I have some feverfew and just saw where Rookie said to take it everyday, so maybe I can escape a few. Need to be in shape for another class today. > Yes, it affects my thinking too and my eyesight gets so much worse.


What a special sentiment to send balloons up for his wife. The thought brought a tear.

I am a migraine sufferer too. The past few days have been rough. I got a prescription for a dissolving tab last time I was to see the doctor. He said to start off with a half so have done that this morning. I am headed to soak in a warm tub with cool rag over my eyes as this seems to bring relief as well. I will have to check into the Feverfew to see if it is safe with my other meds. My migraines are visual so as I type I am dodging the black spots floating around. Sometimes they are blinding and cause severe nausea. 
Off to get some relief.
Hugs to all. Will chat more when I can think clearly.
EJ


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


What gorgeous looking men :thumbup: You must be so proud of them.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> lol!!! My advert is about chronic constipation. :shock:


Mine is "disabled. get government help" Hah!


----------



## machriste

budasha said:


> I've never heard of grape pies. I would have thought they would be too soupy! Any idea how they make them? Skinless? Would be interested in trying one.


I haven't heard of them either, but they sound delicious! I wondered what kind of grapes--concord? I suppose they are thickened with cornstarch or tapioca. For a very short time i found a grape at Trader Joe's called a Thomcord. It's a cross between a seedless Thompson and a Concord. It was absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## budasha

Railyn said:


> My grandparents lived in the central valley of California and had a variety of grapes. I grew up with grape pie as a favorite. We used the Thompson Seedless grape, a white grape and made it with a little flour for thickening , sugar and cinnamon. I am very fond of it. It can be very sweet it the grapes are nice so the sweeetness is cut nicely with ice cream. Brings back such memories.


It does sound so good. I don't know if we have Thompson's grapes here.


----------



## Spider

Love the picture of Oscar, would take him any day. Miss not having a pet around .
Sorry to hear about all the migraine sufferers. Used to have them all the time, worst was when I was pregnant, many years ago. Onetime my speech went to jibberish and off we went to the Er. But it has been a long time since I have had one. So I hope you all can find some relief. Can't do much when you have a headache.
Shirley, loved seeing some more of your work, you would have gotten blue ribbons on all your pieces at the quilt show I went to. They had all the categories you could have entered in.
Sent off another letter for Jynx I think on ?Thursday or Friday . Hope she and Charlotte and Gwen are all getting stronger and better.
Congrats. On the 37 years of sobriety, our dear friend is on 13 years and we have been with him through many bad years and many good years.
My little black squirrels are running all over today, they are the cutest. If I can get a picture will try. They are smaller and so fluffy. 
Hugs to all. Julie, hope things are looking up for you. Keep the camel burning!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Hugs to all. Julie, hope things are looking up for you. Keep the camel burning!!!


Thanks Spider! Getting into the sewing I need to get done, in half an hour I can start phoning the list of lawyers! All a matter of trying to keep positive!


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider! Getting into the sewing I need to get done, in half an hour I can start phoning the list of lawyers! All a matter of trying to keep positive!


Noticed it came through keep the camel burning, this IPad can be so maddening sometimes. You know I meant to keep the candle burning.
Is the sewing anything fun?? I was going to go sew some binding for some of my scrap quilts but getting the sewing machine out is more work than grabbing a skien of yarn and a hook. The sun is trying to peek through after all the days of gloom and the hard rain last night.


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> Has any one heard from zoe
> 
> Angora xpdid xds arrive


Good to hear from you, another answered prayer,
No not for a few days. :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, thank you. You are so talented.
Love the men in kilts. Oh the British Isles are on my bucket list.
Angora hope you feel better for the class. Sounds so interesting.
Thank you all for AA bday wishes. I had a lovely meeting which my DH attended with me. He had 37 yrs. in Aug. I got choc. chip cookies and Texas sheet cake and ate both. Texas sheet cake is the only cake I like. Good thing I have misplaced my diabetic meter as I ate both!
Maya and I had a nice walk. Weather lovely. It's been years but I finally understand it can be low 40's in early morning and low 80's in afternoon on the desert.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Noticed it came through keep the camel burning, this IPad can be so maddening sometimes. You know I meant to keep the candle burning.
> Is the sewing anything fun?? I was going to go sew some binding for some of my scrap quilts but getting the sewing machine out is more work than grabbing a skien of yarn and a hook. The sun is trying to peek through after all the days of gloom and the hard rain last night.


I knew what you mean't and assumed it was auto-spell! I am working on some skirts I need- just simple dirndl's, and then I want to start my shoe organiser (pocketed ) for my bedroom!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for congratulations on my AA bday. It is very special to me.
> Darowil, I think it would be harder to have food addictions. I haven't had to drink for 37 yrs. so obviously don't fight the urge or make a decision to drink or not to drink on a daily basis. Not drinking is a way of life for me. But I eat every day. And I do have food issues, ask me about chocolate and popcorn.
> Odd though when I was so sick in the hops. with UC this summer I got scared I broke my sobriety when they gave me strong narcotics. Funny how the mind works. Do hope your son becomes one of us! it is such a free and joyous way of living once you get past the harsh beginning.


Chocolate, popcorn, :shock: that's me, both are my middle name :wink:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I am so impressed and applaud both you and Zoe for your years of sobriety --
> 
> I come from a family where addiction is a problem in each generation and i have lived with
> someone I love being addicted my whole life until just recently. I know how difficult it is and I applaud you both for your success. This is for you both and anyone else who has fought an addiction and is winning the battle.


Awesome, just lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


Great photos again today, Purple.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> My youngest is about 3 inches taller than my oldest- but weighs considerably less.
> Lovely shot of your two (plus the others who I assume where the groomsmen)


Yes, the furthest left is the bride's brother (who also works with my younger son) and 2nd left is the best man who is younger DS's best friend (since schooldays) and who also is married to my niece!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


What a beautiful family indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


"Would you be my bosom pal?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Ceili said:


> Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.


Sorry to hear this. Will they take her in earlier to remove it?


----------



## gagesmom

HI KateB, all I can say about the boys in their wedding finery is.....
GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> "Would you be my bosom pal?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Poor girl having all those big busty ladies asking you to be bosom pals.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

My migraines were so severe that I'd crawl into bed in the fetal position with a cloth over my face then came the vomiting. Knock on wood, I haven't had one in over 10 years. Hope all those who suffer from them find some relief.

Love the photos - garden and coffee.



EJS said:


> What a special sentiment to send balloons up for his wife. The thought brought a tear.
> 
> I am a migraine sufferer too. The past few days have been rough. I got a prescription for a dissolving tab last time I was to see the doctor. He said to start off with a half so have done that this morning. I am headed to soak in a warm tub with cool rag over my eyes as this seems to bring relief as well. I will have to check into the Feverfew to see if it is safe with my other meds. My migraines are visual so as I type I am dodging the black spots floating around. Sometimes they are blinding and cause severe nausea.
> Off to get some relief.
> Hugs to all. Will chat more when I can think clearly.
> EJ


----------



## Tessadele

budasha said:


> I've never heard of grape pies. I would have thought they would be too soupy! Any idea how they make them? Skinless? Would be interested in trying one.


I was hoping someone would ask that, it's been puzzling me. There must be something in them other than grapes. Thanks for asking.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam

sseide - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we also hope you will make us a regular stop when you are on line - we will definitely be looking for you with tea pot in hand.

sam



sseidel said:


> Great post so full of information, love the cleaning tips, Thanks so much!


----------



## iamsam

that is kind of worrisome - I hope it is just computer problems.

sam



KateB said:


> I've been wondering about Marge? She hasn't posted since 23rd of August and hasn't read a PM I sent her on the 15th of August. I do hope it's just computer problems as she did say in one of her last postings that she was doing a bit better health wise.


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


~~~Beautiful pics!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - is that your new "coat of many colors" in your avatar?

sam

very pretty



Designer1234 said:


> Now that I know what I can do to 'protect' the injury and with Pat doing all the reaching and twisting - it is much less painful. In fact I only took one extra strength tylenol yesterday, and that is after doing some baking. so I will be able to live with it. I spend less time or more organized time on the computer which was bothering it too.
> 
> I would love to have gone to the show with you and Oh, how I would love to join you in your group. I miss the
> art quilting - especially the thread painting - I am going to get my shoulder under control and see if using the machine back and forth can be tolerated. I have a feeling it won't do well.
> 
> I loved doing my painted quilts (before I took up the wall hangings and thread painting -- I still have 3 of them and my son has one -- I also donated 3 of them over time for raising money to the Women's shelter here.
> 
> As you can see I loved Arizona and the desert there. I taught fabric painting at our park and this was before I did the thread painting which came after the big quilts.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Whatever you feel inclined to say. You can always use the excuse you have a headache....
> 
> Tessa


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> Carol, your poncho is lovely, as is your daughter. She looks very happy with it, too.


~~~Thank you....she is in love with things made of alpaca. This could get expensive!


----------



## iamsam

derfer - thanks so much for stopping by and enjoying a cuppa with us - we hope to hear from you again real soon - we love having new people join - a new voice means new and interesting news - we'll be looking for you with fresh hot tea at your place at the table.

sam



derfer said:


> I am new to the Tea Party. So far I really enjoy it. Sam, you sound like a very nice person . I am from Ohio so I can relate to the fall there very beautiful. Will try all the recipes all sound good . The cleaning mixture is a good idea There is so much stuff out there I can't use . Can't take the smell. I have COPD . I used to put my green tomatoes in the closet on a tray an the ripened in the dark. My grand daughters were little then an loved checking on the tomatoes. I really like this KP have to check an read every morning when I have my coffee. Better close for now . Have A Good Day to All.


----------



## kehinkle

Googled grape pie and read the recipe for Concord Grape Pie on allrecipes.com. You peel the grapes, saving the skins. Cook the pulp to a full boil then strain the seeds out. Add the skins to the pulp them stir in a sugar, flour, salt mixture and pour into pie crust. Top of crust and bake. Sounds yummy!

Hot here today, 84° F. Finally a nice breeze. Talked to my DS who is 230 miles north and they had rain and temps in the 50's.

Did take a nap and then Skyped with my DS and family. Doing the pattern on the hat now and am running out of yarn. Pretty sure I have at least one more at home.

Hope everyone is feeling better. Prayers and hugs for all.

OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

2catinnj - I so glad you decided to join us again and to hear that you are once again in the pink of health. you had all the planets aligned for your recovery it seems - uber husband - a doctor that got you to an excellent rehad and support from knitters and friends.

we hopefully will see a lot of you now that you are back - we love hearing from you - and I know you remember that the tea never runs out.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing. The first 11 days of July I was in an in-patient rehab facility that was truly wonderful & very aggressive in getting their patients well & moving onward. If I ever need the other knee replaced,(or other parts !) I'd surely go there again.Going directly from hospital to in-patient rehab is the fastest track to recovery after this type of surgery. And I have THE BEST DH in the world !! He was constant support & encouragement all thru my ordeal. I also had 3 KPers who were part of my long-distance support group & made the days better each time I read their messages, felt their prayers & hugs.
> 
> DH & I met with 2 friends for breakfast at the diner this morning. This eatery has been open for a long long time & as far as Jersey Diners go it lives up to the earned reputation. Of course there were too many excellent choices on the menu, with seasonal specials like pumpkin pancakes, Philly Cheesesteak omelets or apple-cinnamon pancakes, so no matter what you ordered, each dish was a winner.And the fresh, hot coffee kept coming. It's truly a popular place. One of these times, we'll get there for dinner.
> 
> I hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather we've been having, & those of you getting the snow/rain, well, we're all going to be in that boat before too long.At least we have our yarncrafting & circle of friends both far & near to keep us company.
> 
> Have a glorious weekend !


----------



## iamsam

I am already looking for yarn - how exciting to have the designer teach us how to make her bears.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: *I am so excited. I have been in email conversation with Gypsy cream all morning and she is going to design a special bear for a KP workshop which will be held on Mar. l8*!! yeah.
> 
> I have been thinking about asking her to do one of her projects and she has kindly agreed to do a special pattern for us --WOW!. She will also be giving a special price for this pattern which will be posted on etsy - for the period of just the workshop.
> 
> She also as agreed to help anyone who already has a pattern (after the class with the special workshop bear} so I know this will be a wonderful workshop. so mark it on your calendars. This is the first place I have announced this wonderful class! Designer


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Googled grape pie and read the recipe for Concord Grape Pie on allrecipes.com. You peel the grapes, saving the skins. Cook the pulp to a full boil then strain the seeds out. Add the skins to the pulp them stir in a sugar, flour, salt mixture and pour into pie crust. Top of crust and bake. Sounds yummy!
> 
> Hot here today, 84° F. Finally a nice breeze. Talked to my DS who is 230 miles north and they had rain and temps in the 50's.
> 
> Did take a nap and then Skyped with my DS and family. Doing the pattern on the hat now and am running out of yarn. Pretty sure I have at least one more at home.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better. Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> OH Kathy


That is a very striking photo, Kathy!


----------



## iamsam

the floors are cooler - hickory enjoyed them when it is hot -I will need to wear slippers this winter probably which is fine - most of the time I am in my bare feet which isn't too bad - I don't know how much they will heat up once the heat is on full time.

sam



budasha said:


> Do you find that your floor is much cooler without the carpet? I do.


----------



## iamsam

lovely poncho - I have had yarn like that - can really slow a person down. good luck on present project - it is going to be perfect when finished.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did kinda' resort to that...in addition to counting, recounting, recounting, recounting.....on & on! I have progressed.....not too many mistakes. I just need to always have 130 sts. Knitting with 2 strands, the yarn is cotton/bamboo so is stringy, and the sts can be a bit tough.....lots of Kfb & K2tog. I am soldiering on.....almost ready to switch to the 2nd color....I'll post a picture later.
> Right now.....I'm resting my fingers. :-D
> I FINALLY finished a poncho I had been making for my DD. I made it with alpaca wool.....which unfortunately had not been well cleaned so every few inches I had to stop and pick out bits of grass & straw. :thumbdown: Really made it very tedious knitting.
> Check in later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

strawberry4u - good to hear from you - how have you been - hoping the back issues are a thing of the past.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Love your poncho and what a pretty model. Great job and Thank you for sharing. I'm happy that I'm allergic to wool you my dear have patience of a Saint to go through all that.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> Shirley - is that your new "coat of many colors" in your avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> very pretty


It is one of them Sam. The one I made for my dil.


----------



## Poledra65

Ceili said:


> Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.


Oh my! I hope they are able to fix it one way or the other quickly.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Googled grape pie and read the recipe for Concord Grape Pie on allrecipes.com. You peel the grapes, saving the skins. Cook the pulp to a full boil then strain the seeds out. Add the skins to the pulp them stir in a sugar, flour, salt mixture and pour into pie crust. Top of crust and bake. Sounds yummy!
> 
> Hot here today, 84° F. Finally a nice breeze. Talked to my DS who is 230 miles north and they had rain and temps in the 50's.
> 
> Did take a nap and then Skyped with my DS and family. Doing the pattern on the hat now and am running out of yarn. Pretty sure I have at least one more at home.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better. Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> OH Kathy


Beautiful clouds!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I keep loosing us when we split. Where did we go?


----------



## machriste

budasha said:


> It does sound so good. I don't know if we have Thompson's grapes here.


Those are just the green seedless.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I keep loosing us when we split. Where did we go?


well you seem to have found us ok this time !!!!!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way strawberry - hope this doctor can get it all done in one operation.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Well my Dears, I'm finally checking in.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Walker!!! It took a week for Medicare to approve it. I can not say I'm happy that I would own one at my age but life goes on. I told the man if I have to have one I want it girly soo it's a burnt orange ( but it almost looks pink in the sun) on the front cross bar is pink flowers and green leaves. I have a basket and a reddish pouch I can use for a purse. So I'm styling. As my Bestie Kathleen said I need to have Betty Boop somewhere and if you all remember she's my gal. I need a license plate to put on the basket don't you think? David said I need a horn...LOL Which I could have used yesterday when I was cooking and I had him and our beloved Tony ( dachshund ) in my way...LOL
> 
> I see the surgeon for my back on the 18th of this month. He also will tell me if I need a hip surgeon and his nurse said he knows a good one. But the pain clinic PA said the hip pain could be from my back. I have multiple bulging disks and stenosis. I'm still upset I had the first surgery because I was told you have one and it leads to other because it weakens other vertebrae either above or below well mine was above. I'm going to ask the Dr. does this mean I'll have to have another surgery in a yr like this time? I am scared, it's no fun like everyone here knows who has been through surgeries.
> 
> I seen an advertisement for Laser surgery yesterday they give a free MRI reading then the incision is an inch long you go home the same day. Last time I was in a week and I keep asking to be bathed the nurse took me to the bathroom gave me a packet with a hot cloth in it and left. I wasn't suppose to bend and I couldn't hardly move because I was trussed up like a Holiday Turkey. I thought boy these nurses are doing less and less. They don't even change the sheets like they use too. I better end for how. I'm writing a book.
> 
> Gwen I hope you are doing better. Prayers are with everyone. Will try to check in later. Love to all.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - i'm wondering about the learning to rewalk - why did that happen?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Charlotte/Pontuf called a lityle bit ago. She sounds well, is doing well. She is not in any pain nor on any pain killers. She will not be posting for at least a week or so as she has to go to rehab for PT so she can relearn to walk etc. She has been up walking with a walker. Rick is staying with her all the time. They burnt and removed all of the tumor is my understanding. Her body will absorb and get rid of the ashes she said. She will be having radiation and chemo she did not say when that would start. She is hoping to be walking well enough to be home in a couple of weeks. She thanks everyone for their prayers, and is praying for all of you and will be back as soon as she can!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is good news - i'm wondering about the learning to rewalk - why did that happen?
> 
> sam


It would depend on which part of the brain the tumour was affecting- remember the numbness was down her left side. Those medically trained would know better- but often stroke victims have to learn to walk too.

That is my guess for what it is worth, Sam.


----------



## iamsam

just thinking about it makes me laugh.

sam



darowil said:


> I've spent about 4 years of my life with an outside toilet- and those just happened to be the years I spent pregnant as well. Did you know the old pots reacted to the hormones during pregnancy? Wondered if I was pregnant again once and thought 'but the pot hasn't changed'. Sure enough the very effective pregnancy test was correct, I wasn't! In the middle of winter with a large 9 month tummy do you want to try and get down and then back up or make the walk down the backyard?


----------



## iamsam

I love foyle's war - I found a place on the computer where I can watch all the ones I missed.

sam



jknappva said:


> It is fantastic news about Charlotte!!
> Last week on our PBS station they ran the last of Foyle's War...have you ever watched it? It's a great show. The reason I mention it is because one of the main character's husband has just been elected to Parliament for the Labour Party. And one of the items he's pushing for is National Health Care!! I thought about you and Melody getting all of your wonderful care.
> I would be all for Obama Care if I thought it would lead to a National Health Care plan for us here in the U.S. Right now it's just causing COngress to be on the verge of shutting down the gov't. But from what I saw on this PBS program, there was also a fight to get it passed in Great Britain!
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book!!
> JuneK


----------



## angelam

Bed time here in the UK. For once I'll try and make it to bed before midnight. I managed to get my quota of reading done today and made time for some knitting as well. Feeling very virtuous! Sweet dreams everyone and love and prayers for all who need them. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Bed time here in the UK. For once I'll try and make it to bed before midnight. I managed to get my quota of reading done today and made time for some knitting as well. Feeling very virtuous! Sweet dreams everyone and love and prayers for all who need them. xx


Sleep well- hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Bed time here in the UK. For once I'll try and make it to bed before midnight. I managed to get my quota of reading done today and made time for some knitting as well. Feeling very virtuous! Sweet dreams everyone and love and prayers for all who need them. xx


Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


~~~~CONGRATS to you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Great looking poncho and model!


~~~Thank you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say good night. Didn't go for a walk, but made some welsh griddle scones and tomato sauce from my own tomatoes and then started knitting leaves. I have a plan to use up some of my stash.

Night night everyone and hope you all have a peaceful and healthy and happy week. Purple hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

wow - that does put everything into perspective - I certainly would want my child in his room.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi again, everyone. I just saw a thread on KP and If you have a few minutes,I think you should take the time to go here and click on the link. It is so
> overwhelming and wonderful what happens here. What people can deal with and how they can affect others. Makes you wonder with some of the things that are happening. This is a wonderful story
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205473-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night. Didn't go for a walk, but made some welsh griddle scones and tomato sauce from my own tomatoes and then started knitting leaves. I have a plan to use up some of my stash.
> 
> Night night everyone and hope you all have a peaceful and healthy and happy week. Purple hugs to all.


Navy blue hugs back (just happens to be what I am wearing!)


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Navy blue hugs back (just happens to be what I am wearing!)


That's lovely Julie cos it matches the sky here. xx


----------



## iamsam

that's kind of romantic.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have to share my coffee that was shared with me. It is just too sweet to keep for myself, it couldn't wait until morning.


----------



## iamsam

goof to see you siouxann - how are you?

sam



siouxann said:


> {{{Julie}}}
> 
> {{{To EVERYONE in need of hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the great pictures nicho - I bet the fireworks were wonderful. have you ever been inside the opera house?

sam



nicho said:


> I guess most people in the northern hemisphere are sleeping. Just a few of us on now. Thought I would post some pics of last night's fireworks over Sydney Harbour for the navy centenary. We weren't there so not my pics. We were having dinner with friends so missed these. Looks pretty good. Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely Julie cos it matches the sky here. xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that's kind of romantic.
> 
> sam


That is what I said, I was told it was honest not romantic. :-D 
Now to try and catch up, Seth was here today we played outdoors a lot.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> The poncho is fabulous but that is such a drag it wasn't clean. Thanks for telling us so we know to watch for that. What a gorgeous model and she looks quite happy in her new soft and hay-picked poncho. Bravo...Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Thank you.  
It was my first time using alpaca wool.....I know now too.


----------



## iamsam

one day at a time sandy - don't make yourself sick.

sam



Sandy said:


> Well I don't believe it! This is the first time in months that I have been caught up! I am sorry to hear about all the surgeries that have been done, but am glad that everyone is doing well after them all. I have really missed you all. I am glad that Pat (Gypsycream) is going to make a special pattern for us. Shirley you have done us proud! I feel so lost (groping in the dark) not knowing what has transpired in everyone's lives. Glad to see new people joining us. Had a busy day trying to clear the front yard from all the stuff we didn't sell in our month-long yard sales (on weekends). So much stuff is ruined from the record rains (even though they were covered with tarps). Now have to take either to dump or donate what is salvageable to Good-Will, or some other charity. What a mess. Will have to finish tomorrow. I just hope I can stay caught up with everyone. Love and hugs to all!


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


~~~GREAT Photo!! They all look so grand! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

great little flower - making up for size with glorious blooms - that is a great sight to wake up to every morning.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, you beat me today. Was up early taking some photos and then went back to bed with a coffee and fell asleep for another 2 hours. Finally having a rather late breakfast. Hope all is going well your end.
> 
> Photos for sunny Sunday....


----------



## iamsam

bone is almost as big as he is - what kind of a dog is he?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks.
> 
> This is a photo of Oscar today carrying his bone... i hope it doesnt come out too big!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! I haven't fallen off the planet - I spend 5 days a week chasing an 18-month old who crawls very fast and is trying to learn to walk. The other 2 days I spend recovering.(LOL) Lilianna is a doll but, boy is she active! Makes me remember why we have kids when we are young. The last grandchild I babysat full-time is now 11! Big difference in energy level between a 53 year old and 64. I just have to get through to the end of the year and then I'm done with full-time sitting, I will just do occasional weekends and maybe snow days. DH is finally retiring and so am I.

Glad to see that Gwen is starting to feel better and that Charlotte has had a successful surgery. Praying for her in rehab and keeping Marianne and Julie in prayer also. I have my prayer notebook always handy to keep track of everyone. Sassafrass, congratulations on so many years of sobriety for you and DH. What a wonderful accomplishment! Love all the pictures that all of you share. Really going to have to have DD teach me how to do that, so I can show off my beautiful GD.

Shirley, I think I'll be signing up for that Gypsycream workshop too. I've been wanting to make one of her animals for a long time. Maybe by March, I'll have time to actually sit down and participate. Thanks for all the work you do on the workshops. Can't wait to retire and go back and do some of the ones that I haven't been able to participate in.


Well, I think I'm going to warm up some leftovers for supper. We had a dish to pass dinner after church and I brought home enough for a couple of meals later in the week. Nice when I don't feel like cooking.

Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


~~~Tell her you work with/carry sharp pointed sticks :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

that is what I would have

sam



darowil said:


> Does a chocolate frog fit the bill?


----------



## iamsam

happy 37th birthday sassafras - I know the road hasn't always been easy but a day at a time certainly helps.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## iamsam

the nice thing about it is that mistakes don't show.

sam



jknappva said:


> That is such a darling animal!! Looking forwrd to this workshop!! But terrified of working with this yarn! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

great picture darowil - you make a very lovely family.

sam



darowil said:


> I greeted my youngest with 'hello little girl' and still remember the nurses response of she's not so little either. She was only 8ib 3 1/2, 7 ozs less than her big sister so she was little to me. And her siter the next morning looked huge! How to make a 17 month look huge. One week after this event


----------



## jknappva

Ceili said:


> Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.


I can so sympathize with your DD #1. I had a couple of pins put in my back a few years ago and had to have 2 operations to take them out because they were trying to work their way out through the skin. Unfortunately, my back had not knit and never has healed properly!
Hope her recovery from the removal of the pins goes quickly and as painlessly as possible.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

glennys 2 - I don't remember seeing your name before so allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - new voices always means new information and new things to talk about - we love new people - we are here all week pouring the tea and there is always an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you to join us real soon.

sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Congratulations on the 37 years. My DH has about that many years (can't remember the exact number now) years of sobriety also.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your dog - it is hard to see a faithful friend age.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Have only stared reading and wanted to say Sam your opening is amazing! Nice cleaning hints and recipes! My mouth is watering for the crock pot pie!
> We have had a few days of warm humid (sticky!) weather here. My poor DH has been cutting wood in all of it. Our wood shed is filling up so he is happy. This year I'm doing the stacking and when I can catch him, the unloading so his shoulder won't act up. So far it's good exercise for me.
> Our old dog who is 13 is blind and getting confused a lot, because of that she sometimes has accidents in the house so maybe those cleaning products will help! She also has a thyroid condition which is causing skin problems under her VERY THick fur!! I don't know if the baking soda brush out treatment mentioned will work but I certainly try it. It's sad watching her get old wondering how long she has left, she has been my daughter's best friend while growing up she even helped her become a very good reader. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Everyone who is enjoying Fall weather,enjoy it whiled it lasts. nittergma


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> My migraines were so severe that I'd crawl into bed in the fetal position with a cloth over my face then came the vomiting. Knock on wood, I haven't had one in over 10 years. Hope all those who suffer from them find some relief.
> 
> Love the photos - garden and coffee.


I haven't had a migraine since my gyn took me off birth control pills. My husband had a vasectomy so I wouldn't have to have my tubes tied. He said I'd had enough operations. Wonder how many men would have offered that?!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Sam thanks for bday wishes. You might have to knit slippers this winter!

PurpleFi, Love Welsh cookies. I make them at Christmas for the grands. My grandmother made them and my great grandmother grew currants in her garden.

Took a nap. Might have to do some frogging. I brought the doll dress to the meeting and think I've missed a row or added an extra row. Will figure it out. I really do better to bring mindless knitting like a moss stitch scarf. Just knit the purls and purl the knits.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> My ads are for Craftsy, Chevy Equinox, Full Sail University and Dollar diaper club. Did have one for a cancer marathon.
> 
> Desert Joy, congrats on the sobriety. Anyone with migraines or health problems, healing energy your way.
> 
> Breakfast then laundry completed. Feeling drained today, but blame it on the heat/humidity here. Have the hat almost to the last increase, then straight knitting. Well, K2, P2 for two rows and then the opposite for two rows. As long ad I don't give in to nap, should have it done today if the yarn holds out.
> 
> So, see you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


Those cork items are lovely- didn't realise what they were made of until reading the heading.


----------



## iamsam

great picture -

sam



KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


----------



## jknappva

Hot here today, 84° F. Finally a nice breeze. Talked to my DS who is 230 miles north and they had rain and temps in the 50's.

Did take a nap and then Skyped with my DS and family. Doing the pattern on the hat now and am running out of yarn. Pretty sure I have at least one more at home.

Hope everyone is feeling better. Prayers and hugs for all.

OH Kathy[/quote]

WOW! What a gorgeous sunset!! Thanks for sharing that.
It was 87 here in VA...have I mentioned that I'm sick and tired of summer temperatures!!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:



> I love foyle's war - I found a place on the computer where I can watch all the ones I missed.
> 
> sam


Please, please, Sam...give me the url so I can watch them. It's my very favorite tv show! And this time PBS only had 3 episodes...darn it!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I was getting one about celebrating new years in new York city.

sam



KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night. Didn't go for a walk, but made some welsh griddle scones and tomato sauce from my own tomatoes and then started knitting leaves. I have a plan to use up some of my stash.
> 
> Night night everyone and hope you all have a peaceful and healthy and happy week. Purple hugs to all.


Good night, PurpleFi...and thanks for the extra garden picture!
juneK


----------



## darowil

darowil wrote:
It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


"Would you be my bosom pal?"

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

What a shame I didn't think of starving last night like you suggested- I had eatne by then. Don't know why I didn't as I have thought of that other times- and it would hav ebeen perfect if I had.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> the nice thing about it is that mistakes don't show.
> 
> sam


Wonder if all my mistakes will be the ones that finally show!? LOL!

JuneK


----------



## iamsam

see if she has money.

sam



darowil said:


> It's not unusual for me to be offered women of varying types. Often though I don't even notice the ads . But it is fun when they change to suit what ever we are talking about. In fact I have a woman with a large bust asking if I would like to meet her. What do you think I should say?


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Googled grape pie and read the recipe for Concord Grape Pie on allrecipes.com. You peel the grapes, saving the skins. Cook the pulp to a full boil then strain the seeds out. Add the skins to the pulp them stir in a sugar, flour, salt mixture and pour into pie crust. Top of crust and bake. Sounds yummy!
> 
> OH Kathy


Thaat sounds different- but rarely make pies so probably won't try. And I don't think I could be bothered peeling the grapes!

What a beautiful sunset- different colours to the usual sunset colours.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy coming your way ejs - hope a warm bath does the trick.

sam



EJS said:


> What a special sentiment to send balloons up for his wife. The thought brought a tear.
> 
> I am a migraine sufferer too. The past few days have been rough. I got a prescription for a dissolving tab last time I was to see the doctor. He said to start off with a half so have done that this morning. I am headed to soak in a warm tub with cool rag over my eyes as this seems to bring relief as well. I will have to check into the Feverfew to see if it is safe with my other meds. My migraines are visual so as I type I am dodging the black spots floating around. Sometimes they are blinding and cause severe nausea.
> Off to get some relief.
> Hugs to all. Will chat more when I can think clearly.
> EJ


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I haven't had a migraine since my gyn took me off birth control pills. My husband had a vasectomy so I wouldn't have to have my tubes tied. He said I'd had enough operations. Wonder how many men would have offered that?!
> JuneK


I told DD2 that one lady told me she had never had a migraine since getting pregnant. My SIL was listening and suggested that I could get pregnant. I simply suggested that in that case he had better have a child- so that mine had company growing up. At which point he decided he had better butt out of the conversation.


----------



## iamsam

you are no doubt right - should have thought of that.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It would depend on which part of the brain the tumour was affecting- remember the numbness was down her left side. Those medically trained would know better- but often stroke victims have to learn to walk too.
> 
> That is my guess for what it is worth, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora.....I think the FeverFew works best when it's taken as a maintenance pill (at least for me during stormy seasons) -- it's not as effective to relieve a migraine or sinus headache that's already in full bloom---it does help lessen it if taken early enough.


I will try and take it with breakfast. Thanks Rookie. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you, Angora. This will help, I'm sure! Carol il/oh


It is great if you don't have a big enough crock pot. I use my largest pan and the lid is all stainless steel so no problem there. Perfect for when you have a big crowd!!


----------



## kehinkle

darowil said:


> Thaat sounds different- but rarely make pies so probably won't try. And I don't think I could be bothered peeling the grapes!
> 
> What a beautiful sunset- different colours to the usual sunset colours.


Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!

Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


----------



## iamsam

june - here is the url listing all of them - I just haven't figured out how to make it work so I can watch them - I don't have a facebook and hope that isn't necessary. any help you can give me will be appreciated.

sam


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the update. Glad she is on the road to recovery. We hold her carefully in our hearts & prayers.
> Carol il/oh


Carol, your remark about holding Charlotte "carefully in our hearts and prayers" made me pause and consider your words. Then the picture that came to mind brought a tear to my eyes when I remembered that we should be careful in holding others in our prayers--not doing so carelessly or without consistent watchfulness.

Thank you for bringing the caring so sharply into focus.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Yes, that is sweet!!! Thanks for that at any time!
> JuneK


Love your good night picture....thanks!
JuneKWhat a great way to start the day! Thank you, Caren. Hope Michael feels better after relaxing with a game and sleeping.
JuneK

This was the best morning coffee in a while. Was glad to share it with my TP family. 
Michael is dong so much better today had a bit of a headache this afternoon but said it is gone now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch...Sounds like a wonderful party time and so special. Love the idea of this dear 90 yr. old man releasing helium balloons for his wife.
> 
> Caren...That was some cuppa'. Sweet. Sorry Michael was sick.
> 
> It sure made me smile. HE is feeling much better, thank you. I think it was mostly nerves.


----------



## Designer1234

Grandmapaula said:


> DH is finally retiring and so am I.
> 
> Shirley, I think I'll be signing up for that Gypsycream workshop too. I've been wanting to make one of her animals for a long time. Maybe by March, I'll have time to actually sit down and participate. Thanks for all the work you do on the workshops. Can't wait to retire and go back and do some of the ones that I haven't been able to participate in.
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to warm up some leftovers for supper. We had a dish to pass dinner after church and I brought home enough for a couple of meals later in the week. Nice when I don't feel like cooking.
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


I will look forward to you joining any or all of our workshops when you retire. Retirement is great the only thing against it is you have to grow older to do it. Ask me how I know! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren & Purple...Thanks for starting out my day with inspiration.


You are most welcome, makes me happy to make people smile.


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Carol, your remark about holding Charlotte "carefully in our hearts and prayers" made me pause and consider your words. Then the picture that came to mind brought a tear to my eyes when I remembered that we should be careful in holding others in our prayers--not doing so carelessly or without consistent watchfulness.
> 
> Thank you for bringing the caring so sharply into focus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had the same feelings Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> It's 11.30am here and I'm only just out of my pjs!
> 
> Aren't those PJ kinda days wonderful. We need them once in a while.


pj days are the best for sure . Today was one for me even though I was outdoors as well. Seth was more than happy to change into his jp's when he saw mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Fortunatelly I don't get them that badly (I sure would be in strife currently if I did!). Glad you are feeling better- hope the class goes well.


Glad to say I felt better as the medication took full effect. The class was fabulous. Learned so many things that will be so helpful. It is seldom one needs to really frog. Got to do a lifeline, which I had never done, took out 5 stitches back about 11 rows, put on dpns and then knit them back up to the top by taking the yarn in order. 
Hair conditioner for itchy, stiff yarn. 
If project is to be blocked then gauge swatch should be blocked before measuring. Knit at least a 6" swatch. 4" is not wide enough to be accurate. Keep swatch, can be unwound and used for repairs on sweater later.
Ripped out yarn can be reconditioned and unkinked by making a skein and doing the figure 8's, then using steam with wet facecloth and steam iron.
Many, many more things we learned.
Oh yes, if the hips are big, put in a gusset along the side of the sweater. Keeps the rest of the sweater normal size but allows room.
I know many of you know all these things already but I didn't. If JC Briar ever comes your way I highly recommend her courses and I will be getting her book.

Tomorrow night she is speaking at our Knitting Guild. She has an internet site and on that is a place where you can see a computer program that shows you the flow of the stitches as they will really be. You just go in and type the pattern name and it shows you how the stitches will hook together.

Oh yes, stop and look at your knitting as you go. Make sure if there are marking stitches, such as a center part of a pattern, that it is lining up as you go along. This saves having to redo later and you catch the mistakes sooner. There is hardly a mistake that can't be fixed without ripping out. If you are tinking back, hold the yarn taut and up by wrapping around a finger so that it shows exactly where the needle should go.

You know how when you have a group of knit stitches and then you purl, there is often a hole there. Knit into the purl in back and do away with the hole. This often happens when knitting cables.

If you do lifelines, leave them in. Just do a fresh one for the next section. That way if you need to go back down you still can. Remove them when you are all done.

Duplicate stitches can repair areas that are damaged, such as bleach on an area or stain of some sort. Can also repair a split stitch to make it stronger. If cable is going the wrong way and you are too far down to repair then you can change direction by doing duplicate stitch over it, but if you look at your work often, you can catch it when you can still tear it back to change it. You don't need to tear out both sides of the cable, just the one side back to where it twists and put the stitches under or over as the twist should go.

When felting, use a pillow case to catch loose fibers.

German angora bunny yarn doesn't shed like normal angora yarn.

There are products out there if you find you have a yarn that is bleeding color. Hint is your fingers are turning colors as you are knitting. Shout color catcher; Woolite dye magnet; Synthrepol (sp?)

LOL Well, I guess I can't put 3 hrs. of information on here, but I did try. It was a fabulous class. Wish you could have seen her fabulous knitting samples of using color. She loves using seed stitch with variegated yarn and different mosaic stitches. Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning! Enjoy the races! DH said you were better than he, he was not going to be up at 1 am our time for racing. lol...


   but i had good reason to be up at that hour. :lol: I got my virtual coffee and brekkers as well. goos company and races at 2 am who could resist it. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

gottastch said:


> Hi, the festivities of the day are over and my feet are yelling at me as well. The 90th birthday party for my friend's dad went very well. I helped as much as I could, as did another friend. I think my friend's dad was a little overwhelmed by it all. He didn't think people would come and boy was he wrong  At the end of the party, he took some of his helium balloons outside and released them to float up to Heaven for his wife
> 
> After about an hour at home, after the first party, we were off again to the second party...60th birthday for someone my DH works with.
> 
> We are back home now and I'm in my jammies and bed is looking mighty tempting right now (8:40 pm). Guess my partying days are far, far behind me now - LOL!
> 
> It is still drizzly here but this should be the end of it now...it's been a long few days...guess this is what winter is like in Seattle. I can't wait to see the sun tomorrow - I don't care what the temperature is!!!
> 
> My itty bitty bear found a home today too...my friend's granddaughter (great granddaughter of the first birthday boy of the day) just found out she is going to be a big sister in March. I thought that deserved a special little bear. She liked it and carried it around under one arm while grabbing cupcakes when no one was looking and licking off the frosting and then putting the cupcake down - LOL. That means I will be making another little bear quick! I don't mind, it is fun to see little faces light up over something as simple as that little bear...my heart is full
> 
> Good night, sleep tight! XOXOXOXOXO


The problem with letting balloons go is that they may come down in the ocean and kill the creatures who ingest them. Seems too bad to have the result of celebration or mourning be death.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


 What a handsome group they are. 
Isn't that always the way. The younger ones are taller. Both of my youngest are the tallest already. My Chrissy is the youngest as is Michael both are taller than the rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> What a handsome group they are.
> Isn't that always the way. The younger ones are taller. Both of my youngest are the tallest already. My Chrissy is the youngest as is Michael both are taller than the rest.


LOL. Something to this. I'm the oldest and I'm the shortest of the lot of 7. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Is anyone else getting odd adverts on their page? So far I've had " Profiles of 1000 Single Asian Women" (Sam? :shock: :lol: ) " 4 Ways to avoid running out of money during retirement" (don't get any of the Asian women? :lol: ) and "Magical dress up with your tooth fairy" ????


I get adverts for hotels in huddersfield, UK have not looked up any there that i am aware of any ways. No Asian women or anything else odd.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> What a handsome group they are.
> Isn't that always the way. The younger ones are taller. Both of my youngest are the tallest already. My Chrissy is the youngest as is Michael both are taller than the rest.


My youngest is the tallest. But I am the oldest and the tallest sister in my family, and taller than Mum-and I am only 5'4"


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!
> 
> Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


Fascinating photos. Thank you for sharing.

Agree with you. Thanks Ohio Joy. Yes, carefully holding Charlotte in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> My youngest is the tallest. But I am the oldest and the tallest sister in my family, and taller than Mum-and I am only 5'4"


Well, there goes that theory. 5'4...you would be tall next to me. I always pictured you at my height. That was one of the surprises when we got together. Those that were tall we thought would be short and those that were short we thought were tall. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

My ads were a warning about Garcinia Cambogia and now cancer.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> How nice is that :-D


 :-D very sweet and not at all expected which made it all the more sweet.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> thanks for the great pictures nicho - I bet the fireworks were wonderful. have you ever been inside the opera house?
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, some time ago though. We have been to the ballet and to a few other shows. Fabulous place for a night out. The views are spectacular although I have read somewhere that the acoustics inside are not the greatest. Can't say I have noticed that, everything sounded wonderful to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, you have the dark brown yarn I brought with me to KAP. That will work, for sure.



thewren said:


> I am already looking for yarn - how exciting to have the designer teach us how to make her bears.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Googled grape pie and read the recipe for Concord Grape Pie on allrecipes.com. You peel the grapes, saving the skins. Cook the pulp to a full boil then strain the seeds out. Add the skins to the pulp them stir in a sugar, flour, salt mixture and pour into pie crust. Top of crust and bake. Sounds yummy!
> 
> Hot here today, 84° F. Finally a nice breeze. Talked to my DS who is 230 miles north and they had rain and temps in the 50's.
> 
> Did take a nap and then Skyped with my DS and family. Doing the pattern on the hat now and am running out of yarn. Pretty sure I have at least one more at home.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better. Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> OH Kathy


Wht a truly amazing photo, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> but i had good reason to be up at that hour. :lol: I got my virtual coffee and brekkers as well. goos company and races at 2 am who could resist it. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: LOL! :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> the floors are cooler - hickory enjoyed them when it is hot -I will need to wear slippers this winter probably which is fine - most of the time I am in my bare feet which isn't too bad - I don't know how much they will heat up once the heat is on full time.
> 
> sam


I like the cooler floors without carpet. I can always put socks/slippers on if my feet get cold.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night. Didn't go for a walk, but made some welsh griddle scones and tomato sauce from my own tomatoes and then started knitting leaves. I have a plan to use up some of my stash.
> 
> Night night everyone and hope you all have a peaceful and healthy and happy week. Purple hugs to all.


I would rather have made the sones and sauce. cant wait to see what the leaves are going to be.

night night sleep well and pleasant dreams.

hugs for you.


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> I would rather have made the sones and sauce. cant wait to see what the leaves are going to be.
> 
> night night sleep well and pleasant dreams.
> 
> hugs for you.


Good evening all. Sending a picture of the socks I have been crocheting beads on, some for friends grandchildren and then some for the donate box.


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not good that so much has been lost to the rains, Sandy- hope you do manage to clear it all tomorrow/today?


Well it is 7:00 pm here Sunday night. I just got done a little while ago. The stuff is off the grass which is what Glenn wanted, but I still have 4 tables to take care of. We took a truck load of stuff to Good-Will and am waiting for dinner to get finished cooking. Macaroni and cheese tonight, but we had dinner in a pumpkin last night and it was so good. I have posted this before but here is the recipe:

Dinner in a Pumpkin -- Serves 6
A treat for the whole family

1 small to medium pumpkin
1 onion, chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 1/2 to 2 lbs. ground beef
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 (4 oz) can sliced mushrooms, drained
1 (10 3/4 oz) can cream-of-chicken soup
1 1/2 cups cooked rice
1 (8 oz) can sliced water chestnuts

Cut off the top of the pumpkin and thoroughly clean out seeds and pulp. Paint an appropriate face on the front of the pumpkin with a permanent marking pen or acrylic paint. Preheat oven to 350 * F (175*C). In a large skillet, saute onions in oil until tender. Add meat and brown. Drain drippings from skillet. Add soy sauce, brown sugar, mushrooms and soup. Simmer 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add cooked rice and water chestnuts. Spoon mixture into the cleaned pumpkin shell. Replace pumpkin top and place entire pumpkin, with filling, on a baking sheet. Bake 1 hour or until inside meat of the pumpkin is tender. Put pumpkin on a plate. Remove pumpkin lid and serve meat. For your vegetable, scoop out cooked pumpkin and serve. Serves 6.

For those that would like the expanded version for a large crowd below is the recipe:

Dinner in a Pumpkin-- Serves 25-50
A treat for the whole staff

4 large (10" tall --10" diam) pumpkins
4 onions, chopped
2-4 tablespoons vegetable oil
10 - 12 lbs. ground beef
10 tablespoons soy sauce
10 tablespoons brown sugar
4 (4 oz) or 1 (16 oz) can(s) sliced mushrooms, drained
4 (10 3/4 oz) can cream-of-chicken soup
6 cups cooked rice
4 (8 oz) or 1 (32oz) can(s) sliced water chestnuts

Cut off the top of the pumpkin and thoroughly clean out seeds and pulp. Paint an appropriate face on the front of the pumpkin with a permanent marking pen or acrylic paint. Preheat oven to 350 * F (175*C). In a large skillet, saute onions in oil until tender. Add meat and brown. Drain drippings from skillet. Add soy sauce, brown sugar, mushrooms and soup. Simmer 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add cooked rice and water chestnuts. Spoon mixture into the cleaned pumpkin shell. Replace pumpkin top and place entire pumpkin, with filling, on a baking sheet. Bake 1 hour or until inside meat of the pumpkin is tender. Put pumpkin on a plate. Remove pumpkin lid and serve meat. For your vegetable, scoop out cooked pumpkin and serve.

In school oven heat to 200 * F Bake for approximately for 2 hours or until done. Serves 25-50

I am so tired I think I will soak in a nice hot bath after dinner. I really miss the hot tub! I could use it tonight. I have 20 some pages to read and dinner is almost ready so I'd better go for now. See you all later!


----------



## iamsam

don't know if any of you across the pond will be able to pick this up or not - might be kind of interesting. my computer man sent it to me.

sam

******Stitch-by-stitch; knitting live on Norway TV
Posted: Oct 05, 2013 6:06 PM EDT Updated: Oct 05, 2013 6:06 PM EDT 
STAVANGER, Norway (AP) - In its latest experiment with live coverage of mundane events, Norway's public broadcasting network plans to dedicate five hours of air-time to an attempt to break the knitting world record.

The NRK network says the Nov. 1 broadcast will be preceded by a four-hour documentary on how the wool off a sheep's back turns into a sweater.

NRK producer Rune Moeklebust said Friday that "it's kind of ordinary TV but very slow, although they'll be knitting as fast as they can."

The Norwegians hope to break the current non-stop knitting record of 4 hours 50 minutes, held by Australia.

Live TV in Norway has already enticed viewers with minute-by-minute salmon fishing, a five-day broadcast from a cruise-ship, and several hours of watching a fire burn itself out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> LOL. Something to this. I'm the oldest and I'm the shortest of the lot of 7. :roll:


I am the second oldest, but the shortest of 5.


----------



## iamsam

great pictures Kathy - I really like the bird.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!
> 
> Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


----------



## iamsam

thanks daralene - that sounds like a class I would enjoy - lucky you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Glad to say I felt better as the medication took full effect. The class was fabulous. Learned so many things that will be so helpful. It is seldom one needs to really frog. Got to do a lifeline, which I had never done, took out 5 stitches back about 11 rows, put on dpns and then knit them back up to the top by taking the yarn in order.
> Hair conditioner for itchy, stiff yarn.
> If project is to be blocked then gauge swatch should be blocked before measuring. Knit at least a 6" swatch. 4" is not wide enough to be accurate. Keep swatch, can be unwound and used for repairs on sweater later.
> Ripped out yarn can be reconditioned and unkinked by making a skein and doing the figure 8's, then using steam with wet facecloth and steam iron.
> Many, many more things we learned.
> Oh yes, if the hips are big, put in a gusset along the side of the sweater. Keeps the rest of the sweater normal size but allows room.
> I know many of you know all these things already but I didn't. If JC Briar ever comes your way I highly recommend her courses and I will be getting her book.
> 
> Tomorrow night she is speaking at our Knitting Guild. She has an internet site and on that is a place where you can see a computer program that shows you the flow of the stitches as they will really be. You just go in and type the pattern name and it shows you how the stitches will hook together.
> 
> Oh yes, stop and look at your knitting as you go. Make sure if there are marking stitches, such as a center part of a pattern, that it is lining up as you go along. This saves having to redo later and you catch the mistakes sooner. There is hardly a mistake that can't be fixed without ripping out. If you are tinking back, hold the yarn taut and up by wrapping around a finger so that it shows exactly where the needle should go.
> 
> You know how when you have a group of knit stitches and then you purl, there is often a hole there. Knit into the purl in back and do away with the hole. This often happens when knitting cables.
> 
> If you do lifelines, leave them in. Just do a fresh one for the next section. That way if you need to go back down you still can. Remove them when you are all done.
> 
> Duplicate stitches can repair areas that are damaged, such as bleach on an area or stain of some sort. Can also repair a split stitch to make it stronger. If cable is going the wrong way and you are too far down to repair then you can change direction by doing duplicate stitch over it, but if you look at your work often, you can catch it when you can still tear it back to change it. You don't need to tear out both sides of the cable, just the one side back to where it twists and put the stitches under or over as the twist should go.
> 
> When felting, use a pillow case to catch loose fibers.
> 
> German angora bunny yarn doesn't shed like normal angora yarn.
> 
> There are products out there if you find you have a yarn that is bleeding color. Hint is your fingers are turning colors as you are knitting. Shout color catcher; Woolite dye magnet; Synthrepol (sp?)
> 
> LOL Well, I guess I can't put 3 hrs. of information on here, but I did try. It was a fabulous class. Wish you could have seen her fabulous knitting samples of using color. She loves using seed stitch with variegated yarn and different mosaic stitches. Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## iamsam

who or what is garcinia cambogia?

sam



Angora1 said:


> My ads were a warning about Garcinia Cambogia and now cancer.


----------



## iamsam

oh yes - thanks for the reminder - duh.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, you have the dark brown yarn I brought with me to KAP. That will work, for sure.


----------



## iamsam

very cute spider - some little girl is going to love them.

sam



Spider said:


> Good evening all. Sending a picture of the socks I have been crocheting beads on, some for friends grandchildren and then some for the donate box.


----------



## iamsam

that definitely sounds like fun - will show it to Heidi and see what she thinks.

sam



Sandy said:


> Well it is 7:00 pm here Sunday night. I just got done a little while ago. The stuff is off the grass which is what Glenn wanted, but I still have 4 tables to take care of. We took a truck load of stuff to Good-Will and am waiting for dinner to get finished cooking. Macaroni and cheese tonight, but we had dinner in a pumpkin last night and it was so good. I have posted this before but here is the recipe:
> 
> Dinner in a Pumpkin -- Serves 6


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> lovely poncho - I have had yarn like that - can really slow a person down. good luck on present project - it is going to be perfect when finished.
> 
> sam


~~~Thank you. I tried talking with the shop owner...who is also the alpaca owner...about the difficulty I had with the yarn. She was surprised....her "cleaner" always does such a good job! I haven't been back to her shop for a year. About how long I've been working with her yarn. :roll: Carol il/oh


----------



## nittergma

Good night all. I'll keep reading tomorrow.Keeping those in need in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Sending a picture of the socks I have been crocheting beads on, some for friends grandchildren and then some for the donate box.


So cool! What a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - that sounds like a class I would enjoy - lucky you.
> 
> sam


I read it all and found it all so interesting, since I took a three hour class to learn to knit and the instructor was a shy person and didn't talk. So half way through I asked if we should introduce ourselves once we were the only two people there in the store. I really didn't learn right. My knit stitch is wrong but being such a strong crocheted it is just the way I do it. So someday will have to take some classes. Pretty much self taught on most things I do. Jack of all trades, master of none.
I really need a class on fixing mistakes. I can rip apart crochet and know just where I am and should do to correct it but knitting if there is a hole, I panick.
Thanks for the information and so,glad you felt good enough to go. Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Spider

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - that sounds like a class I would enjoy - lucky you.
> 
> sam


I read it all and found it all so interesting, since I took a three hour class to learn to knit and the instructor was a shy person and didn't talk. So half way through I asked if we should introduce ourselves once we were the only two people there in the store. I really didn't learn right. My knit stitch is wrong but being such a strong crocheted it is just the way I do it. So someday will have to take some classes. Pretty much self taught on most things I do. Jack of all trades, master of none.
I really need a class on fixing mistakes. I can rip apart crochet and know just where I am and should do to correct it but knitting if there is a hole, I panick.
Thanks for the information and so,glad you felt good enough to go. Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Spider

Now don't know why that came twice. Sorry. Things have been so sensitive on this thing lately. Flipping to wherever it wants.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night Sam and all that are still up. I am headed to my slumber.


----------



## Glennys 2

thewren said:


> glennys 2 - I don't remember seeing your name before so allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - new voices always means new information and new things to talk about - we love new people - we are here all week pouring the tea and there is always an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you to join us real soon.
> 
> sam


I joined the tea party while you were visiting Seattle. At least you were there before we had the storms of the last 2 weekends. No, I don't live there. I live on the north Oregon coast right at the bar on the Columbia bar.


----------



## EJS

Well I finally got caught up. I am feeling somewhat better. My house is quiet except for what I have on the TV as everyone called it an early night here. 
I am sure there were some things I wanted to say but my mind has gone blank so I will just say good night and try again tomorrow.
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, everyone. I am far, far behind...on about page 35 of last week's as I found I could not read in the car. Anyway, we are back and I will spend the next couple of days playing catch up. I am exhausted, started a new thing in the car on the way back but then frogged it just now and don't know what to do--sleep sounds good, and I suppose tomorrow I shall see what I shall see.

Just wanted to jot in to let you all know I'm thinking of you.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Night all, I have been kinda lurking tonight and keeping up on the going ons with everyone.

Off to bed.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

jknappva said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've been off the Tea Party for a few months, but Sam has urged me to return. I see that Hilary4 still has the avatar that always makes me giggle, too !! Love it !!
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing.
> 
> Welcome back!! Aren't knee replacements wonderful??? I had a partial knee replacement about 4 yrs ago (I had a complete knee replacement on the other one about 9 yrs ago) and my dr. let me come straight home. It was so easy not to have to go into rehab. My daughter lives with me so I had time to recuperate and had in home physical therapy. It was so much easier than the full replacement!
> I know you're so glad you had it done.
> Sounds like a fantastic meal!!
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you did so well with your knee replacements. Partials do recover faster than totals, as you now know. And you had wonderful help in recovering with your DD at home. Yes, I'm happy to have it all behind me, as I can now leave for vacation next Sunday & feel confident in walking, especially without all that pain.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

darowil said:


> Welcome derfer and welcome back 2CAtsinNJ. newbies and returnees are always welcome.


Hi darowil, & thanks for the "welcome back" ! It's nice to see the old as well as the new TP members once again.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Railyn said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a total knee replacement at the very end of June & spent the summer healing.
> 
> I agree, knee replacements are great. I had both done within 6 months about 3 years ago. The hospital I was at had a gym in the hospital and the day of surgery I was in the gym. I went home with PT every day for the first week and then 3 times a week for 6 weeks or longer. I went to a PT gym and liked it because they had equipment that I used. DH drove me and napped in the waiting room. I have never been sorry that I had my knees done. They sill pain me when the weather changes but it is so minor compaired to what it was like before surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you did so well with your recovery. I went straight from the hospital to in-patient PT for 11 days (sessions 2x/day, even on weekends) at a facility that was more like a boutique hotel than a medical facility.We also had aroma therapy sessions, started a knit/crochet group, had movies in the theatre , bbq's, karaoke night on Fridays, beading activities, & three chefs in a bistro rather than a caffeteria. And all private rooms with 42" flat screen TVs. Once at home, I did out-patient PT at the gym that we belong to, as they have a PT department , so I got to see familiar faces (I have been swimming there 5 mornings /week for the past 10 years) & DH , who drove me for the first 2 weeks, worked out while I had therapy.It was all very convenient , I got great care & even made some new friends along the way. I was back in the pool doing my usual hour-long water workout right after Labor Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone. I am far, far behind...on about page 35 of last week's as I found I could not read in the car. Anyway, we are back and I will spend the next couple of days playing catch up. I am exhausted, started a new thing in the car on the way back but then frogged it just now and don't know what to do--sleep sounds good, and I suppose tomorrow I shall see what I shall see.
> 
> Just wanted to jot in to let you all know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


I was wondering where you were? Obviously was a bit behind in reading your posts. Hugs and blessings for you!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam and all that are still up. I am headed to my slumber.


Night Caren, love the Good night Fairy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to head to bed also. It's going to be another long week. Don't know if DH is going to head to Michigan again this week or not, but we'll probably find out tomorrow. Have a great night everyone. Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my sweet brothers and sisters,
Just dropping in for a moment. I am behind on posts again but will be at Angies tomorrow and maybe I can catch up.
SAM...thanks so much for the wonderful tips and recipes.
Hope the boys get their WiFi. I sure love it.
Angora...the pictures are just wonderful. Such beautiful colors this time a year. What a beautiful area you live in.
I continue to lift up Gwen, Marianne, and Charlotte...they have really been on my mind and in my heart
CAROL...thank you for sharing ya'lls mini KAP pictures. Could just imagine being there.
Ya'll better pray for me. I have spent more than $50 on 9" and 12" circs, a needle storage case for the 9", and a gauge. Do you have to buy a gauge for each brand of needles?
I have been working on my socks in Drs waiting rooms. Just about finished. Will post a picture. Can't wait for you to see how this yarn pattern ended up. I just used the yarn from the pull skein since I wasn't supposed to match anything. Think I committed a cardinal sin and did not rewind the skein into two balls.
Didn't go to church today. Just needed little rest. Everyone is gonna think I am a hethern. LOL!
KATE...little Luke is gonna be a ladies man for sure. He is just so darn cute. Thanks for sharing hime with us.
Hello Melody. You doin o.k.
Spider...love ya, girl. Still know something good is in your future
We have just finished boiling 3-35# bags of peanuts. There is a peanut farm in Hazzlehurst that raises the Jumbo peanuts and we go and pick up for the kids, friends and us every year this time. We picked up 11 bags to distribute this year.
Jim's best friend is coming for the weekend. That will mean I need to fix big crockpot of red beans and rice and homemade chicken and dumplings. All his favorites.
Will continue to catch up. Wishing you all a wonderful week. I love you my precious sisters and brothers of the heart...Betty


----------



## Sandy

Poledra65 said:


> lol!!! My advert is about chronic constipation. :shock:


Mine is the Jello Creepy Crawler Jiggler!


----------



## Railyn

2CatsinNJ said:


> Glad you did so well with your recovery. I went straight from the hospital to in-patient PT for 11 days (sessions 2x/day, even on weekends) at a facility that was more like a boutique hotel than a medical facility
> 
> That facility sounds like a very nice place to recover. It sounds like a vacation spa rather than a in-patient PT. I wouldn't have minded something like that but with my luck I would have ended up in a drab and lifeless facility. I tell people I talk to about the importance of PT in recovery from replacement. MIL refused to do PT and she never did will with her replacements.


----------



## Railyn

'Bulldog, I am curious about boiled peanuts. I have lived in the south many years and have never had boiled peanuts. How are they seasoned? Do you boil them in the shell? What do you serve them with? etc. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I just love Oscar....he looks like one of Gypsy Cream's knitted animals....Has he calmed down a little?
> JuneK


He has calmed down quite a bit really. In general he is pretty good and he is 5 months already!

Julie.... i must add that you were right as he has started to work on shredding the carpet that i had nailed into the kennel. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> We are all slightly older now- like almost 28 years, as the baby will be 28 just before Christmas.


Its a lovely photo of memories. :thumbup: Was your first under or over the 9 pound mark.? My son was right on 9 pound and i was enormous, then my daughter was 6 pound 1oz and she seemed SO tiny.


----------



## sugarsugar

Tessadele said:


> It could never be too big. I want that dog!! Can I have him? I'd love him for always.
> Hmm, I know what your answer's going to be, guess I"ll just have to go in the garden & eat worms.
> 
> Tessa


Ha Ha!! Sorry but it is worms for you :-(


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: They look a lot alike. Nice photo.


----------



## nicho

Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)

On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> bone is almost as big as he is - what kind of a dog is he?
> 
> sam


He is a maltese / cavallier. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Surprise! Surprise! I am caught up....for the moment )
Tomorrow is a traveling day, so guaranteed I'll be behind again. Luckily the week days are fairly low-key, so I should catch up.
Sending all kinds of healing thoughts and vibes to those who need them....special b'day greetings to all of us! Glad we were all born! Blessing all needles...be true and smooth. Do not entertain thoughts of frogging! I'm looking forward to farm fresh veggies. 
Carol il/oh


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!
> 
> Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

bulldog - i'm glad I got to read your post before I went to bed - it's always so good to hear from you - I worry about you being so busy all the time - hope you are taking time for you and di to have time together.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet brothers and sisters,
> Just dropping in for a moment. I am behind on posts again but will be at Angies tomorrow and maybe I can catch up.
> SAM...thanks so much for the wonderful tips and recipes.
> Hope the boys get their WiFi. I sure love it.
> Angora...the pictures are just wonderful. Such beautiful colors this time a year. What a beautiful area you live in.
> I continue to lift up Gwen, Marianne, and Charlotte...they have really been on my mind and in my heart
> CAROL...thank you for sharing ya'lls mini KAP pictures. Could just imagine being there.
> Ya'll better pray for me. I have spent more than $50 on 9" and 12" circs, a needle storage case for the 9", and a gauge. Do you have to buy a gauge for each brand of needles?
> I have been working on my socks in Drs waiting rooms. Just about finished. Will post a picture. Can't wait for you to see how this yarn pattern ended up. I just used the yarn from the pull skein since I wasn't supposed to match anything. Think I committed a cardinal sin and did not rewind the skein into two balls.
> Didn't go to church today. Just needed little rest. Everyone is gonna think I am a hethern. LOL!
> KATE...little Luke is gonna be a ladies man for sure. He is just so darn cute. Thanks for sharing hime with us.
> Hello Melody. You doin o.k.
> Spider...love ya, girl. Still know something good is in your future
> We have just finished boiling 3-35# bags of peanuts. There is a peanut farm in Hazzlehurst that raises the Jumbo peanuts and we go and pick up for the kids, friends and us every year this time. We picked up 11 bags to distribute this year.
> Jim's best friend is coming for the weekend. That will mean I need to fix big crockpot of red beans and rice and homemade chicken and dumplings. All his favorites.
> Will continue to catch up. Wishing you all a wonderful week. I love you my precious sisters and brothers of the heart...Betty


----------



## iamsam

throw it out to the universe nicho - the diamond will come back - or you will remember where it is.

sam



nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


----------



## iamsam

it is definitely time for bed - i'm sure myfanwy has her bread already done for breakfast.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


Fabulous photos! Gosh I hope that earing turns up for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> He has calmed down quite a bit really. In general he is pretty good and he is 5 months already!
> 
> Julie.... i must add that you were right as he has started to work on shredding the carpet that i had nailed into the kennel. :roll:


Oh dear I am sorry about that! At least it is in his kennel- Rufus at about 5 months demolished a patch of the landlord's vinyl in the washhouse- It gradually gets bigger and bigger as the edge deteriorates- it will eventually come off my bond I guess!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


Sorry about losing such a special earring! But Port Stephens does look lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it is definitely time for bed - i'm sure myfanwy has her bread already done for breakfast.
> 
> sam


When I am on my own a loaf lasts a lot longer- so yes this morning's loaf IS ready for breakfast tomorrow!. And I am very happy with my recipe as I hone it- making a damper mix now- but it keeps beautifully!


----------



## Sandy

Well I'm caught up again and with that I think I will go to bed as I can hardly keep my eyes open and it is almost 12:30 am here and 4:00 comes very early! Good night All! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear I am sorry about that! At least it is in his kennel- Rufus at about 5 months demolished a patch of the landlord's vinyl in the washhouse- It gradually gets bigger and bigger as the edge deteriorates- it will eventually come off my bond I guess!


 :shock: Naughty puppies! LOL


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> throw it out to the universe nicho - the diamond will come back - or you will remember where it is.
> 
> sam


To tell you the truth Sam, I fear it has gone down the drain the shower.


----------



## sugarsugar

Good grief the phone scammers have changed their tactics.!
While I was at mums today, her phone rang and I answered it.
Hello is that .....(my mums name)? Yep, I say. Well I am ringing to let you know that Australian Federal Govt owes you $5,000.00.
Oh really?, I say.. what for? He says you have overpaid over the years you eletricity, gas, blah blah. Oh yeah... I say.
Then he asks would you like it paid into your bank account?
I say... well I think I will get your companies number so I can call to varify this.
He says.. yes that is fine, I just need to confirm your date of birth so I know I have the right person.
I say... Oh no I am not giving that out over the phone, give me the phone no so then I can varify.
And he hung up!! 
:evil: :evil:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> To tell you the truth Sam, I fear it has gone down the drain the shower.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> "Would you be my bosom pal?" :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Its a lovely photo of memories. :thumbup: Was your first under or over the 9 pound mark.? My son was right on 9 pound and i was enormous, then my daughter was 6 pound 1oz and she seemed SO tiny.


Maryanne was under 9- 8lbs 10 1/2. Isn't it funny how we still use lbs and ozs for birthweights but nothing else? Finally notice that a few birth weights are only kgs- which means nothing to me.


----------



## dollyclaire

Tessadele said:


> I was hoping someone would ask that, it's been puzzling me. There must be something in them other than grapes. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Tessa


http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Concord-Grape-Pie-I/

It seems to have good reviews!


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


Sorry you've lost your earring. A few years back I lost one - I found it some time later in the fridge door! I have an under counter fridge and it must have dropped off as I leant over the door to reach something. Hope your turns up in some unlikely place soon.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


What a beutiful spot that is.
Maybe that elusive earring will turn up somewhere when you stop looking for ti. In the meantime just wear one earring- these days anything goes anyway. But it is hard when soemthing with sentimental value goes missing- nothing can repalce them.


----------



## PurpleFi

kehinkle said:


> Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!
> 
> Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


Great yarn bombing :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Maryanne was under 9- 8lbs 10 1/2. Isn't it funny how we still use lbs and ozs for birthweights but nothing else? Finally notice that a few birth weights are only kgs- which means nothing to me.


Means nothing to me either... in birth weights. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.

Meanwhile Monday photos


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome, makes me happy to make people smile.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Glad to say I felt better as the medication took full effect. The class was fabulous.
> 
> Thanks Angora for all those hints I have put them in my Knitting file. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I like the cooler floors without carpet. I can always put socks/slippers on if my feet get cold.


I would love to have my floors heated from underneath but imagine that is way to expensive to have done unless you are in the process of having a home built.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi - Mmmmmm Welsh griddle scones with tomato sauce made from tomatoes in your own garden. Will have to look that one up. Do you make it with the candied fruit as the recipe I just looked at said?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


Good morning, lovely photos as always it is so nice to see flowers still in bloom. I have some new blossoms on my tomato plants, go figure. l

Enjoy your swim


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, lovely photos as always it is so nice to see flowers still in bloom. I have some new blossoms on my tomato plants, go figure. l
> 
> Enjoy your swim


Me too!! My plants are abloom and new zucchini starting too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi - Mmmmmm Welsh griddle scones with tomato sauce made from tomatoes in your own garden. Will have to look that one up. Do you make it with the candied fruit as the recipe I just looked at said?


Hi Angora, I didn't have the welsh cakes with the tomato sauce. Sorry I don't write things more clearly. I made the selsh cakes with sultanas and once they were cooked I rolled them in cinnamon sugar. The tomato sauce I had with pasta. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

My computer screen is doing weird things. Print got so small I kept doing the plus sign to get it bigger and then I tried the arrows at the top R on a mac to enlarge it and now I don't have the tool bar or the symbols for my other programs. LOL What have I done? May try turning computer off and coming back in but I have the feeling I have changed something and now the controls to change it back don't show. No arrows to click to make it smaller.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, I didn't have the welsh cakes with the tomato sauce. Sorry I don't write things more clearly. I made the selsh cakes with sultanas and once they were cooked I rolled them in cinnamon sugar. The tomato sauce I had with pasta. :thumbup:


LOL That makes more sense. The sultanas would be so nice. I'll bet that sauce was good too.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, lovely photos as always it is so nice to see flowers still in bloom. I have some new blossoms on my tomato plants, go figure. l
> 
> Enjoy your swim


Morning Caren, at least with the warm weather my tomatoes are still ripening. Going to make some more sauce and freeze it. I shall enjoy my swim, not going to do too much, feeling a bit achy today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> LOL That makes more sense. The sultanas would be so nice. I'll bet that sauce was good too.


It was very simple and put fresh basil in at the last moment. It's a recipe I had from my cousin who is married to an Italian.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> My computer screen is doing weird things. Print got so small I kept doing the plus sign to get it bigger and then I tried the arrows at the top R on a mac to enlarge it and now I don't have the tool bar or the symbols for my other programs. LOL What have I done? May try turning computer off and coming back in but I have the feeling I have changed something and now the controls to change it back don't show. No arrows to click to make it smaller.


Try going into the Control Panel section and try the settings for the type.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, your days of stardom are over and I know you will be pleased with the result when it is on Discovery. I hope it wasn't too hard on you but I know it sure was a stress for everyone, yet so amazing. At the same time you must be so proud that your family is doing something that caught the attention of Discovery tv. Just amazing. Now you can relax. All the hard work is over. I'm sure your tapas were so appreciated by the crew and not expected. They don't get that kind of special treatment all the time, for sure. I woke up early. Was dreaming that I was takiing all the wee ones to school and DH gently took my hand, for real, and woke me right up. Quite sweet of him but I couldn't get back to sleep. Don't mind at all as I have a load of wash in, a load in the dryer, wrote a birthday card to my sister and ready to send off, and already in here. GOOD MORNING to you and Purple and all as they join us and a wonderful day or night to all on different time than we are. Almost noon for you PurpleFi.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Try going into the Control Panel section and try the settings for the type.


The control panel isn't showing. :shock: :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> It was very simple and put fresh basil in at the last moment. It's a recipe I had from my cousin who is married to an Italian.


OK, I need that recipe. Not just want...NEED...


----------



## Cashmeregma

OK, if I go with the cursor to the top the control bar will show and I went in and told it to minimize under window but it didn't change it.

It's only showing Firefox. I can't get to the panel for the computer.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 19.4c/ 67f at 5:48am. The stars are looking lovely tried to get a photo of them just not enough light. 

Coffee is served enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

It's OK. I turned Firefox off and then I could see the computer control panel and got the window to minimize there and everything came back. Phew!! LOL
Can't believe I was able to fix it. :shock: :thumbup: 

There was another tip I forgot to mention from the class. If you need to repair a salvage stitch at the edge of your knitting, it usually turns out huge. The way to correct it is when you are going in with the crochet hook to correct it, go into the bottom of the stitch first and then go into the top of it. This makes it the correct size again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I would love to have my floors heated from underneath but imagine that is way to expensive to have done unless you are in the process of having a home built.


They can put in-floor heating in an older house. I am not sure what it costs to install. I know this because I watched it on a few of the shows on DIY channel. I have thought of checking into it for mum's place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> 1.45- but I guess its really 12.45. I've been frogging- but not my fault (well unless you call not checking that the pattern was written correctly my fault. Which maybe it was as I had found other faults.) ANd enjoying my book inbetween KP. David is away so as long as I'm att he train station by 1230 tomorrow it doesn't really matter what time I go to bed or get up.
> Most years the two national level state teams have a slowdown (the normal games bwteen these two teams are called showdowns). THe slowdown is ex players, hence the name. It is a charity match. The girls and I have decided that we go and wtcvh it- we haven't seen it before but we all enjoy the football and its nice spending time with them. Something different. Thought of the movies but can talk as well this way- and I get to knit. Mind you last time I went to the movies I did as well. But harder as it does get dark.


Don't you just hate it when the patterns aren't corrected. Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> They can put in-floor heating in an older house. I am not sure what it costs to install. I know this because I watched it on a few of the shows on DIY channel. I have thought of checking into it for mum's place.


I'll bet she would love it. If you do check into it let me know what you find out. I can't take on anything extra now, but maybe in the future....


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> It's OK. I turned Firefox off and then I could see the computer control panel and got the window to minimize there and everything came back. Phew!! LOL
> Can't believe I was able to fix it. :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> There was another tip I forgot to mention from the class. If you need to repair a salvage stitch at the edge of your knitting, it usually turns out huge. The way to correct it is when you are going in with the crochet hook to correct it, go into the bottom of the stitch first and then go into the top of it. This makes it the correct size again.


Clever girl, you fixed it yourself! I couldnt help you coz I dont use a mac. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, DH is going up to the Univ. of Toronto for a rehearsal tonight. He will be there later this month for several days and I will go with him then. Tonight the rehearsal doesn't start till 8pm and then he drives home, so I won't bother going. Now if it was in the daytime I think I would tag along and go to the museums while he rehearsed.


----------



## sugarsugar

Good morning ladies... Thanks for the cuppa and flowers photos., again. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Me too!! My plants are abloom and new zucchini starting too.


good morning. I still have egg plants growing with blossoms so nice to see. I plan on freezing these new ones, Chrissy and I will enjoy them over over the winter. My celery is coming along nicely, it is in a large pot and will come inside. I would rather keep it growing than have several in the fridge at once.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Don't you just hate it when the patterns aren't corrected. Hope you get it all sorted out.


Its very annoying when it is in a book that you pay for. Makes me wonder what else will be wrong as I have found other stuff wrong. I've worked out all the issues- and can see each time what she has done, but it's still definaetlly wrong. Not just oddly written (which other parts are). Not sur ehow to find errata to see if any for the book. But nothing from goggling the title and errata.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Clever girl, you fixed it yourself! I couldnt help you coz I dont use a mac. :thumbup:


Thanks Sugar. I was rather proud of myself. ;-) Have to take it where I can get it. Now if I can just remember that next time. I should write it down.

Yesterday in the classes I took I was one of the least experienced knitters. Most of these people are desigining patterns, but I must say, I think I learned the most.

I cancelled my class for today as when I got the list of requirements it said we needed a graph program and I couldn't find it on the computer. DH couldn't find it either. Well, last night he found it in Word and the Word wasn't showing in any of the places it should so I have moved it to the desktop. Lo and Behold, there was Excel, the graph program I need, however the requirement list that we got says I should have experience designing patterns, so I won't call and sign up again. Think that will be a course for the future. Will have a Guild meeting tonight though and the guest teacher will be speaking, so that should be fun. I will also have to learn how to use Excel.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Its very annoying when it is in a book that you pay for. Makes me wonder what else will be wrong as I have found other stuff wrong. I've worked out all the issues- and can see each time what she has done, but it's still definaetlly wrong. Not just oddly written (which other parts are). Not sur ehow to find errata to see if any for the book. But nothing from goggling the title and errata.


Yes, I would think if you googled the title and errata you should have been able to find it. I would try contacting the publisher or author. One young lady on KP told me she contacted this one author of a book several times. Is she Australian?


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> good morning. I still have egg plants growing with blossoms so nice to see. I plan on freezing these new ones, Chrissy and I will enjoy them over over the winter. My celery is coming along nicely, it is in a large pot and will come inside. I would rather keep it growing than have several in the fridge at once.


Wow, that is fabulous!!!! Maybe I should set up the metal table in the kitchen by the patio doors and fill it with veggie plants in pots like you have been talking about. Would love to have a greenhouse or even sunroom. I do have my wheatgrass growing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sugar. I was rather proud of myself. ;-) Have to take it where I can get it. Now if I can just remember that next time. I should write it down.
> 
> Yesterday in the classes I took I was one of the least experienced knitters. Most of these people are desigining patterns, but I must say, I think I learned the most.
> 
> I cancelled my class for today as when I got the list of requirements it said we needed a graph program and I couldn't find it on the computer. DH couldn't find it either. Well, last night he found it in Word and the Word wasn't showing in any of the places it should so I have moved it to the desktop. Lo and Behold, there was Excel, the graph program I need, however the requirement list that we got says I should have experience designing patterns, so I won't call and sign up again. Think that will be a course for the future. Will have a Guild meeting tonight though and the guest teacher will be speaking, so that should be fun.


It certainly sounds like you have learnt heaps. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Naughty puppies! LOL


 :thumbdown: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 19.4c/ 67f at 5:48am. The stars are looking lovely tried to get a photo of them just not enough light.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Love the heart coffee and the foam. Coffee moustache!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Lurker, Guess it is about time to say Good Night to you when it is early morning here.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## NanaCaren

I'll bet she would love it. If you do check into it let me know what you find out. I can't take on anything extra now, but maybe in the future...



Angora1 said:


> Caren, DH is going up to the Univ. of Toronto for a rehearsal tonight. He will be there later this month for several days and I will go with him then. Tonight the rehearsal doesn't start till 8pm and then he drives home, so I won't bother going. Now if it was in the daytime I think I would tag along and go to the museums while he rehearsed.


I will let you know for sure. The heated floor would be so nice for her and I think she would love it. I know Cliff (stepdad) would love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


got up specifically so I could see 'Monday's Photos, while it was still Monday (and to check the birthday list!). I hope to get a shot of the 'Bird of Paradise' flower on the fence line tomorrow morning. Although intensely orange- they do have a highlight of purpley/blue.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> To tell you the truth Sam, I fear it has gone down the drain the shower.


Might be worth having the plumber check to see if it can be recovered, or at least a phone call. Sometimes there are curves in the pipes where things can settle and be retrieved. Not sure about shower though, but perhaps further down the pipe.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> got up specifically so I could see 'Monday's Photos, while it was still Monday (and to check the birthday list!). I hope to get a shot of the 'Bird of Paradise' flower on the fence line tomorrow morning. Although intensely orange- they do have a highlight of purpley/blue.


Will be looking forward to that.

Well, I think I will see if I can get started knitting. Just have about 2 in. done on some fingerless mitts and I want to get them done for when it is cold.

Bye for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> It certainly sounds like you have learnt heaps. :thumbup:


Oh yes, and I'm so excited about it. Amazing how I can be so exhausted and achy and get into a class and forget about it and enjoy it. You can probably tell by how much I posted about the class. LOL I guess I am home so much that I get like a kid when I get to go to school. I don't really feel like friends with any of the ladies as they usually come with someone, but they are nice. Problem with our Guild is there are over 300 members so you are sitting with someone different every time. Still better than sitting home all the time and I love it. Typical for me. Signing off and then typing more. LOL Chatty aren't I....


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that is fabulous!!!! Maybe I should set up the metal table in the kitchen by the patio doors and fill it with veggie plants in pots like you have been talking about. Would love to have a greenhouse or even sunroom. I do have my wheatgrass growing.


It can never hurt to try it and if it works for you the rewards are fresh veggies that you know what has gone into them. I am not sure why this year the egg plant grew so well but am glad they did. We have gotten 10 from three plants so far. I will get pics of what is still out there today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say I felt better as the medication took full effect. The class was fabulous.
> 
> Thanks Angora for all those hints I have put them in my Knitting file. xx
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. I added another one about the salvage stitch along the edge. If repairing that one it usually turns out too large. You correct this by first doing the bottom part of the stitch with the crochet hook and then do the top part of the stitch. Works like a charm and no more huge loop.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I told DD2 that one lady told me she had never had a migraine since getting pregnant. My SIL was listening and suggested that I could get pregnant. I simply suggested that in that case he had better have a child- so that mine had company growing up. At which point he decided he had better butt out of the conversation.


Good answer!! My migraine-like headaches always happened during the few days each month that I wasn't taking the birth control pills. I mentioned to the dr. that they were like the migraines described by others. He said they were very similar because it was a circulation problem brought on when I'd been off the pill for a couple of days. Needless to say, when I first stopped taking the pills, it seemed like I had a headache for a long time. But he gave me a prescription that helped. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hi Lurker, Guess it is about time to say Good Night to you when it is early morning here.
> 
> How are you feeling today?


It is rapidly approaching Tuesday here- nearly 11 -30 p.m., Every second Tuesday is good because my money comes through- at 4 a.m., I will pay out what I owe- and the balance is what I can spend. We are planning on going to the cut price shop in the afternoon.
I am not feeling too bad! I had a good talk with Alastair last night, who is back from taking his Navy son his birthday present to Sydney. So they saw all the scenes that Nicho kindly shared with us. He said there were so many people there was hardly room to stand- and it was very hot- they had to get out of the sun but had to walk nearly two miles to achieve that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> got up specifically so I could see 'Monday's Photos, while it was still Monday (and to check the birthday list!). I hope to get a shot of the 'Bird of Paradise' flower on the fence line tomorrow morning. Although intensely orange- they do have a highlight of purpley/blue.


 Hello Julie, how are you doing today. 
Oh, I bet it looks divine, will be watching for the photo.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Read in the comments of yhe recipe that you just press on the end opposite the stem and the pulp pops right out. Hmmm, would make an interesting food fight!
> 
> Some more pix. Had to send them to my text as the email never arrived.


Love the pics....looks like Halloween might be coming soon!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It can never hurt to try it and if it works for you the rewards are fresh veggies that you know what has gone into them. I am not sure why this year the egg plant grew so well but am glad they did. We have gotten 10 from three plants so far. I will get pics of what is still out there today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I will never forget the time Dreamweaver posted photos of her artichoke plant in her yard and she got an incredible harvest. It would be fun to have a longer growing season. Look forward to the pics. Quite a harvest for you. So much fun knitting and growing food. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: After all we have to keep our energy up for knitting. :!:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - here is the url listing all of them - I just haven't figured out how to make it work so I can watch them - I don't have a facebook and hope that isn't necessary. any help you can give me will be appreciated.
> 
> sam


OOPS! Sam...no listing! It's easy enough to join Facebook...no charge and you don't have to post unless you want to. Unless you mean a 'tablet' like a Kindle Fire or Ipad. If you do, I have no idea since I don't own one.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie, how are you doing today.
> Oh, I bet it looks divine, will be watching for the photo.


I am fine thanks Caren! Starting to yawn again- so will soon be time to go back to bed. The mobile company too enthusiastically texted me at 11 and woke me up- it is a time Lupe would often contact me- and I was worried what it might be, only to discover it was the company!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rapidly approaching Tuesday here- nearly 11 -30 p.m., Every second Tuesday is good because my money comes through- at 4 a.m., I will pay out what I owe- and the balance is what I can spend. We are planning on going to the cut price shop in the afternoon.
> I am not feeling too bad! I had a good talk with Alastair last night, who is back from taking his Navy son his birthday present to Sydney. So they saw all the scenes that Nicho kindly shared with us. He said there were so many people there was hardly room to stand- and it was very hot- they had to get out of the sun but had to walk nearly two miles to achieve that.


Always fun to get the money in. Always sad to see what remains after paying the bills. :? Glad Alastair is back but that was quite a trip, seeing all the scenes at such a special time. Oh my, 2 miles to get out of the sun. It must have been hot to do that, but at the same time, it seems it was a pretty historic occasion to see. Special to be with his son too. Have fun getting out to go to the shop. Talk to you later. Oh yes, please tell Zoe we are thinking of her when you talk with her. Let her know she is missed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I will never forget the time Dreamweaver posted photos of her artichoke plant in her yard and she got an incredible harvest. It would be fun to have a longer growing season. Look forward to the pics. Quite a harvest for you. So much fun knitting and growing food. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: After all we have to keep our energy up for knitting. :!:


I remember that too. Would love to be able to grow artichokes like that. I will leave some of the plants out to self seed. I call it lazy gardening. I don't have to worry about starting the seeds and they will know the right time to start growing. 
keeping ones energy up is a must when knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I will never forget the time Dreamweaver posted photos of her artichoke plant in her yard and she got an incredible harvest. It would be fun to have a longer growing season. Look forward to the pics. Quite a harvest for you. So much fun knitting and growing food. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: After all we have to keep our energy up for knitting. :!:


I'd forgotten that- it was huge plant. Tried taking over a large section of the garden- and it just sprouted there if I rememebr rightly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Always fun to get the money in. Always sad to see what remains after paying the bills. :? Glad Alastair is back but that was quite a trip, seeing all the scenes at such a special time. Oh my, 2 miles to get out of the sun. It must have been hot to do that, but at the same time, it seems it was a pretty historic occasion to see. Special to be with his son too. Have fun getting out to go to the shop. Talk to you later. Oh yes, please tell Zoe we are thinking of her when you talk with her. Let her know she is missed.


Will do!


----------



## jknappva

LOL Well, I guess I can't put 3 hrs. of information on here, but I did try. It was a fabulous class. Wish you could have seen her fabulous knitting samples of using color. She loves using seed stitch with variegated yarn and different mosaic stitches. Incredibly beautiful.[/quote]

Well, thank you for all that information. I think I'll look for her knitting book and will definitely check out her website. It sounds like a fantastic workshop and really useful information.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple and Nicho, lovely photos. With Caren's coffee and such beautiful photos I am starting my day out quite well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> LOL Well, I guess I can't put 3 hrs. of information on here, but I did try. It was a fabulous class. Wish you could have seen her fabulous knitting samples of using color. She loves using seed stitch with variegated yarn and different mosaic stitches. Incredibly beautiful.


Well, thank you for all that information. I think I'll look for her knitting book and will definitely check out her website. It sounds like a fantastic workshop and really useful information.
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks June, yet it was really worthwhile and useful. I wish I already had her book. I could have gotten it signed. I will look for it today and go in early to the meeting. Perhaps????


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Sending a picture of the socks I have been crocheting beads on, some for friends grandchildren and then some for the donate box.


They are so cute!!! Lucky children who get those.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine thanks Caren! Starting to yawn again- so will soon be time to go back to bed. The mobile company too enthusiastically texted me at 11 and woke me up- it is a time Lupe would often contact me- and I was worried what it might be, only to discover it was the company!


Don't you just love it, they never think that some of us might be sleeping. I always wake too incase it an emergency with one of the kids or grands. Sleep well dear and may your dreams be of happy things. HUGS


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Sending a picture of the socks I have been crocheting beads on, some for friends grandchildren and then some for the donate box.


Those socks are so lovely. How do you get the crochet hook through the socks? Guess you just push it through?? Or do you do the crochet border and sew it on?


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Purple and Nicho, lovely photos. With Caren's coffee and such beautiful photos I am starting my day out quite well.


I had intentions of posting coffee and going back to catch up on what I missed over night. hmmm will have to do that in a bit. 
The best part of the day is starting it with friends, wonderful photos and coffee.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> don't know if any of you across the pond will be able to pick this up or not - might be kind of interesting. my computer man sent it to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ******Stitch-by-stitch; knitting live on Norway TV
> Posted: Oct 05, 2013 6:06 PM EDT Updated: Oct 05, 2013 6:06 PM EDT
> STAVANGER, Norway (AP) - In its latest experiment with live coverage of mundane events, Norway's public broadcasting network plans to dedicate five hours of air-time to an attempt to break the knitting world record.
> 
> The NRK network says the Nov. 1 broadcast will be preceded by a four-hour documentary on how the wool off a sheep's back turns into a sweater.
> 
> NRK producer Rune Moeklebust said Friday that "it's kind of ordinary TV but very slow, although they'll be knitting as fast as they can."
> 
> The Norwegians hope to break the current non-stop knitting record of 4 hours 50 minutes, held by Australia.
> 
> Live TV in Norway has already enticed viewers with minute-by-minute salmon fishing, a five-day broadcast from a cruise-ship, and several hours of watching a fire burn itself out.


So interesting. Wish we could get it here!!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone. I am far, far behind...on about page 35 of last week's as I found I could not read in the car. Anyway, we are back and I will spend the next couple of days playing catch up. I am exhausted, started a new thing in the car on the way back but then frogged it just now and don't know what to do--sleep sounds good, and I suppose tomorrow I shall see what I shall see.
> 
> Just wanted to jot in to let you all know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


 Missed you...so glad you're back....did you take pictures to entertain us??
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - that sounds like a class I would enjoy - lucky you.
> 
> sam


You are welcome. You would have been the star student, I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> who or what is garcinia cambogia?
> 
> sam


Apparently it is used for weight loss.


----------



## jknappva

2CatsinNJ said:


> Glad you did so well with your knee replacements. Partials do recover faster than totals, as you now know. And you had wonderful help in recovering with your DD at home. Yes, I'm happy to have it all behind me, as I can now leave for vacation next Sunday & feel confident in walking, especially without all that pain.


Walking while in pain can really slow us down!! So glad you had it all done and recuperated before your vacation. Where are you going? Be sure to take pictures...you know we love them!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> I read it all and found it all so interesting, since I took a three hour class to learn to knit and the instructor was a shy person and didn't talk. So half way through I asked if we should introduce ourselves once we were the only two people there in the store. I really didn't learn right. My knit stitch is wrong but being such a strong crocheted it is just the way I do it. So someday will have to take some classes. Pretty much self taught on most things I do. Jack of all trades, master of none.
> I really need a class on fixing mistakes. I can rip apart crochet and know just where I am and should do to correct it but knitting if there is a hole, I panick.
> Thanks for the information and so,glad you felt good enough to go. Sounds like a fun day.


Spider, this teacher is self-taught. She learned from a book while in S. America or somewhere out of the States....She didn't even have patterns so just started out designing. We were all laughing about her sweater that she knit that is called the cone head sweater. She finally told her DH he didn't have to wear it any more to prove his love to her. :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't think one would say your stitch is wrong. People knit differently in all countries and even here. This teacher knits continental and does all her purls the short way, or in other words, through the back leg instead of the front. Her knitting is incredibly beautiful and perhaps it is the twisted purls that make it so special?


----------



## jknappva

The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)

Thanks for the lovely pictures.....always love seeing pictures from around the world as that's the only way I'll see those areas!
I know exactly how you feel about your lost earring. years ago, I lost the diamond from my engagement ring...and never found it. It must not have been properly set although it took almost 15 yrs to work loose. It may be a small thing in the 'scheme of things' but it does hurt when the items are special.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam and all that are still up. I am headed to my slumber.


Is that a self-portrait Caren? :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

2CatsinNJ said:


> Glad you did so well with your recovery. I went straight from the hospital to in-patient PT for 11 days (sessions 2x/day, even on weekends) at a facility that was more like a boutique hotel than a medical facility.We also had aroma therapy sessions, started a knit/crochet group, had movies in the theatre , bbq's, karaoke night on Fridays, beading activities, & three chefs in a bistro rather than a caffeteria. And all private rooms with 42" flat screen TVs. Once at home, I did out-patient PT at the gym that we belong to, as they have a PT department , so I got to see familiar faces (I have been swimming there 5 mornings /week for the past 10 years) & DH , who drove me for the first 2 weeks, worked out while I had therapy.It was all very convenient , I got great care & even made some new friends along the way. I was back in the pool doing my usual hour-long water workout right after Labor Day.


If I ever have my knees done I want this place!!!!!!
Glad you are doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Night night all. I'm heading off to bed.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


Guess the pansie decided to sweeten the tomato pot!! How neat is that!? thank you for letting us share your garden each morning!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Surprise! Surprise! I am caught up....for the moment )
> Tomorrow is a traveling day, so guaranteed I'll be behind again. Luckily the week days are fairly low-key, so I should catch up.
> Sending all kinds of healing thoughts and vibes to those who need them....special b'day greetings to all of us! Glad we were all born! Blessing all needles...be true and smooth. Do not entertain thoughts of frogging! I'm looking forward to farm fresh veggies.
> Carol il/oh


Safe traveling day for you Carol. Love the Blessing, right back Atcha!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 19.4c/ 67f at 5:48am. The stars are looking lovely tried to get a photo of them just not enough light.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Thank you for the coffee!! Like the cup and it's little pad with the sentiment for breast care awareness. Each year in a city near us they have a "Bra-Ha-Ha" where people and organizations decorate bras or make bras of different items. Is this something that's local here or do other places have this? It's all to raise awareness of breast cancer.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief the phone scammers have changed their tactics.!
> While I was at mums today, her phone rang and I answered it.
> Hello is that .....(my mums name)? Yep, I say. Well I am ringing to let you know that Australian Federal Govt owes you $5,000.00.
> Oh really?, I say.. what for? He says you have overpaid over the years you eletricity, gas, blah blah. Oh yeah... I say.
> Then he asks would you like it paid into your bank account?
> I say... well I think I will get your companies number so I can call to varify this.
> He says.. yes that is fine, I just need to confirm your date of birth so I know I have the right person.
> I say... Oh no I am not giving that out over the phone, give me the phone no so then I can varify.
> And he hung up!!
> :evil: :evil:


Wow....Good that you were there!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele wrote:
I was hoping someone would ask that, it's been puzzling me. There must be something in them other than grapes. Thanks for asking.

Tessa


dollyclaire said:


> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Concord-Grape-Pie-I/
> 
> It seems to have good reviews!


Sorry, I missed this with going to class. I've never made one but I know they are great. It is not like a pie filled with jam at all. It is quite delicious. My favorite one is from Monica's pies in Naples, NY. Making one does seem rather difficult from that recipe. I'm trying to lose weight so I didn't buy one this year. There must be a quick way of doing them as the ladies in Naples make so many of them. You need to use the grapes the recommend or you wouldn't get the flavor needed. I did buy one for Thanksgiving Dinner, but not one for myself. I can't think of it as my pie at all or it won't make it to Thanksgiving.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Is that a self-portrait Caren? :wink:


In a round about way, a friend says it reminds him of me. I think he needs glasses I think it looks more like his wife.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the coffee!! Like the cup and it's little pad with the sentiment for breast care awareness. Each year in a city near us they have a "Bra-Ha-Ha" where people and organizations decorate bras or make bras of different items. Is this something that's local here or do other places have this? It's all to raise awareness of breast cancer.
> JuneK


There is a town near me that decorates for the entire month there is pink everywhere.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine thanks Caren! Starting to yawn again- so will soon be time to go back to bed. The mobile company too enthusiastically texted me at 11 and woke me up- it is a time Lupe would often contact me- and I was worried what it might be, only to discover it was the company!


That was rude of the company! And inconsiderate of Lupe, but then as we have learned........OK I said I was signing off but then realized from a post that I had missed a lot of pages. Somewhat caught up now, so see you later.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> ?........ Signing off and then typing more. LOL Chatty aren't I....


And don't we love it!


----------



## NanaCaren

Was out taking a phot of the sun rise thought it might be nice to do a short video of the wind we are getting. It isn't too bad just sounded neat.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Was out taking a phot of the sun rise thought it might be nice to do a short video of the wind we are getting. It isn't too bad just sounded neat.


Beautiful sunrise!!
Thanks...you and PurpleFi make my morning brighter with your pictures.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

The yarn I got at the shop in Oregon is lovely to work with so alpaca can be washed successfully...try Alpaca with a Twist brand, also...I used that in my DIL's scarf for last Christmas and loved working with it. Cascade has some lovely alpaca yarn also. What a bummer to go through that...if there's still straw/hay, then who know what else?



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. I tried talking with the shop owner...who is also the alpaca owner...about the difficulty I had with the yarn. She was surprised....her "cleaner" always does such a good job! I haven't been back to her shop for a year. About how long I've been working with her yarn. :roll: Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is beautiful...you know how to treat your guests well!!

I hope the earring will show up -- just take the broom and sweep everywhere you can think. I lost the solitaire diamond from my engagement/wedding ring about 30 years ago. I had gotten a call from my girlfriend that her father had passed away in Georgia and could I come over and take care of her dog and take her to the airport. So I was out running all morning - getting dog food and bowls for our house for the dog, etc. I noticed the stone gone about 2 hours into the day...and was hearbroken, but figured it was somewhere in the store. But, I went home and swept the entry way floor and heard a pebble--but really the stone--Whew....yours may show up just as unexpectedly.



nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kind of like dentures!!!



thewren said:


> throw it out to the universe nicho - the diamond will come back - or you will remember where it is.
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider

Good morning from sunny Minnesota, so nice to see the sun after last weeks gray, windy misty rainy days. Makes the gold in the leaves just look so bright.
Thanks for the coffee and the pictures, so look forward to that.
Angora, the socks are so easy, one of those mindless things. It is great to do when I am listening or watching a football game with my DH and get nervous. We are big followers of our college team. Just use a small hook, I can check the size I use, stick it through the sock and then I chain about ten stitches put the bead on and chain ten more connect and then single crochet about three stitches and then do the ten , put the bead on and repeat around.i have three great nieces who will get a couple pairs for Christmas with their books or puzzles. And then thought I would put them in the box for the woman's and children's shelter.
Would love the recipe for the tomato sauce purple if was talking about.
Hugs to all, bulldog, June , Julie, dawn, gagesmom,sorienna, Kathy, caren, sassafras Gwen, rookie, Sam, all the newcomers, look so forward to reading about you in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Don't you just love it, they never think that some of us might be sleeping. I always wake too incase it an emergency with one of the kids or grands. Sleep well dear and may your dreams be of happy things. HUGS


Up again a bit early! but it will be one of those up/down sorts of days! I am enjoying an early 'cuppa' , Ringo is at my feet, having had some of his biscuits- bit soon to give him his proper breakfast. Managed to stitch two skirts yesterday- quite pleased about this because a year ago my shoulder made sewing all but impossible- so when I go out today I can choose which of my new skirts to wear. Gradually working my way through the box/work room- going into more chaos at present- but the more time I spend there the more things I am locating, which is good. 
Are you all recovered from the filming? I gather naughty Luna is starting to settle down. She certainly needed too- how is Kiwi?-just making a mix with rice and veges, may throw in an egg and cheese, and a bit of chilli- this will do breakfast, lunch and dinner for today. One tends to cut corners for one's self.
It was good to talk with my brother last night- Bronwen is taking a few days off from studying to be with the children, it is the second week of the School holidays- Probably Peter needed a break too- it is quite an adjustment becoming a full-time house father- Alastair did it for years especially seeing their youngest through school- he has a mild cerebral palsy, and other issues- so needed a one on one aide most of the way through.
I think I slept! I don't recall dreaming- but that is not necessarily a bad thing! Hope your morning is progressing well! Hugs!


----------



## Patches39

Betty, Hethern,  with a spirit filled with love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That was rude of the company! And inconsiderate of Lupe, but then as we have learned........OK I said I was signing off but then realized from a post that I had missed a lot of pages. Somewhat caught up now, so see you later.


I was not awfully impressed!


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


Lovely photos


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Good morning from sunny Minnesota, so nice to see the sun after last weeks gray, windy misty rainy days. Makes the gold in the leaves just look so bright.
> Thanks for the coffee and the pictures, so look forward to that.
> Angora, the socks are so easy, one of those mindless things. It is great to do when I am listening or watching a football game with my DH and get nervous. We are big followers of our college team. Just use a small hook, I can check the size I use, stick it through the sock and then I chain about ten stitches put the bead on and chain ten more connect and then single crochet about three stitches and then do the ten , put the bead on and repeat around.i have three great nieces who will get a couple pairs for Christmas with their books or puzzles. And then thought I would put them in the box for the woman's and children's shelter.
> Would love the recipe for the tomato sauce purple if was talking about.
> Hugs to all, bulldog, June , Julie, dawn, gagesmom,sorienna, Kathy, caren, sassafras Gwen, rookie, Sam, all the newcomers, look so forward to reading about you in the morning.


It is hard to start the day, without! A good excuse to sit and eat infront of the computer. I do a lot of typing one-handed!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


So lovely the flowers, and the calming garden, have my coffee, and ready to relax. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning...love seeing the flowers and the photos. Also loved seeing the socks---so cute!!

I have my cup of coffee ready and almost gone already and I'm caught up here and will head out to the general forum. I'm nearly done with the second tan sock and then will finish some minion hats before tackling the baby shawl/blanket and bridal shawl. I bought some beautiful silver mohair blend for the bridal shawl...felt it was just impossible to match the bright white of the dress so matched rhinestone detail instead.

I've been sleeping so soundly--don't know if it was the good report at the Dr.'s or having good friends stay over or whatever, a switched has been flipped and it feels so good.

Knitpicks is sending a new ball winder so I can't wait to get at the hanks in my yarn bin and get them wound into balls...such fun.

Angora- I'm really impressed by that class; I'll have to watch to see if she's scheduled anywhere near here. I've been following Clara Parkes on Knitting Daily and realized that I have a couple of her previous books....I hope to see her if she's around here too -- here latest book is the Yarn Whisperer.

Hope you all have a good day - I have to put together a big box for Jynx...including a box from Gypsycream!! KP members are sending cards and small gifts for me too....it's great getting the mail each day. Love my miniature knitted knitting basket brooch from Guess Who!


----------



## Spider

I agree Julie, this group has me gotten me through a lot of bad days. So off now to get ready for the day. Will check in latter today.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 19.4c/ 67f at 5:48am. The stars are looking lovely tried to get a photo of them just not enough light.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Thanks lovely, coffee looks so special, thanks. :-D


----------



## EJS

Bulldog said:


> We have just finished boiling 3-35# bags of peanuts. There is a peanut farm in Hazzlehurst that raises the Jumbo peanuts and we go and pick up for the kids, friends and us every year this time. We picked up 11 bags to distribute this year.Betty


Oh Betty, that is a lot of peanuts. Do you have a huge pot to do them in or small batches? We are definite fans here! First time I heard of them I thought the boy was crazy but after eating some I understood 
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> I agree Julie, this group has me gotten me through a lot of bad days. So off now to get ready for the day. Will check in latter today.


 :thumbup: I know what you mean!


----------



## Spider

Good morning Patches!!! Have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

thinking of advertising- I get a lot from the various Universities, Banks, and travel companies, including Air New Zealand- in my case that would be more wish fulfilment, oh and a big bossomed 'lady' 2.5 miles away! I just ignore them.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I had intentions of posting coffee and going back to catch up on what I missed over night. hmmm will have to do that in a bit.
> The best part of the day is starting it with friends, wonderful photos and coffee.


 :lol: yes!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil, go to the publishers site and they should have errata for the book. I know how annoying errors can be.

Angora & PurpleFi had to laugh at myself. Read tomato sauce on Welsh cookies and thought, I don't think so then just below was PurpleFi's answer no. Tomato sauce separate. Couldn't figure sweet cookie with tart tomato sauce.

PurpleFi, hope you feel less achy as day progresses. I know change in seasons affects those with fm and arthritis.

Angora, thank you for sharing hints from class. Wish I could have take it with you. I forgot teaches name and wanted to try and google her site. Can you give it to us again?

Spider, the socks are darling. 

Love all the pix.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Was out taking a phot of the sun rise thought it might be nice to do a short video of the wind we are getting. It isn't too bad just sounded neat.


Awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> got up specifically so I could see 'Monday's Photos, while it was still Monday (and to check the birthday list!). I hope to get a shot of the 'Bird of Paradise' flower on the fence line tomorrow morning. Although intensely orange- they do have a highlight of purpley/blue.


Does your BOP look like this one?


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Does your BOP look like this one?


No it is quite different - when it is daylight in a few hours time I will photograph it- the rain is coming in so hopefully I will get it before that! Ours is a South African one I think it is!


----------



## Patches39

Good day all, raining here, and bad sinus day. Will be in today. Pray all have a beautiful day today, or rest well tonight.  
Looks like a knitting day so will see you all later. Much love my sisters and brothers.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


Good morning, Purple. Great photos.


----------



## Bulldog

Oh Betty, that is a lot of peanuts. Do you have a huge pot to do them in or small batches? We are definite fans here! First time I heard of them I thought the boy was crazy but after eating some I understood 
EJ

EJ, we have a 60 or 80 quart pot and burner. It will hold one bag and Jim cooks them outside. Takes us both to lift them out of pot and into house on kitchen counter. We bag them in gallon bags and freeze. They are wonderful.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


I am so sorry about your diamond--

An online friend from a quilting group - (quilt chat) took Pat and I to Port Stephens- and we had the best fish and chips I have ever had there! What a 2great days she gave us. We travelled there and then the next day in the morning she took us down to see the Sydney harbour -- what a glorious place, then a drive up the north shore. One of our best 2 days ever - Then we took the train from Sydney up to Coffs Bay where I met another online quilter - then on up north to Brisbane -Wonderful place - I love Australia. We were down there 3 times and saw a lot although we never did get to Perth - darn it.

On another trip another friend from Quilt Chat (Mars- Marie) met us in Adelaide and took us to their home - drove us all over - what great friends- we are still in touch. You guys from 'down over' sure treated us 'up overs' well whenever we were in Aussie or New Zealand. memories that will last a lifetime. Same as Arizona -- lucky us to have experienced alll of that. Also Scotland and seeing where my ancestors came from (Sterling).

I am getting shivers thinking about those trips.


----------



## Designer1234

EJS said:


> Does your BOP look like this one?


That looks different than the bird's of paradise I saw in NZ and Hawaii and Fiji??? it is so beautful and would be wonderful all along a fence.

Isn't the world a wonderful place??? and people from all over are friends here -- great isn't it


----------



## Designer1234

hi everyone -- I just finished (finally) knitting a pair of slipper socks to felted to be used as another pair of slippers. I crochet the border at the top. the socks are l4 inches long and a bit narrower than the other two pair I posted here. I used # l0 dpns. This is one of the patterns which I changed a bit from Chickkies workshop- (the striped short ones Chickkie) (I never seem to be able to follow a pattern without changing it. I like the longer leg and this is 2 inches longer unfelted than the other two pair I havae made.

_I will post the 'after' once I have felted them. Some of the yarn was sent to my by Charolotte- and I am really bitten by the felting bug. Am fooling around with the yarn and needle size. these are one thickness rather than two (as in the Hats) some I bought at Michaels and some from the wonderful wool I got for felting from Charlotte. I thought about her with every stitch I knitted. Hmm - maybe they could be called prayer slippers?_

I have decided to keep them for me -as they mean a great deal to me already.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Those will be great felted....another thing on my "to do" list...Prayers for Charlotte!!



Designer1234 said:


> hi everyone -- I just finished (finally) knitting a pair of slipper socks to felted to be used as another pair of slippers. I crochet the border at the top. the socks are l4 inches long and a bit narrower than the other two pair I posted here. I used # l0 dpns. This is one of the patterns which I changed a bit from Chickkies workshop- (the striped short ones Chickkie) (I never seem to be able to follow a pattern without changing it. I like the longer leg and this is 2 inches longer unfelted than the other two pair I havae made.
> 
> _I will post the 'after' once I have felted them. Some of the yarn was sent to my by Charolotte- and I am really bitten by the felting bug. Am fooling around with the yarn and needle size. these are one thickness rather than two (as in the Hats) some I bought at Michaels and some from the wonderful wool I got for felting from Charlotte. I thought about her with every stitch I knitted. Hmm - maybe they could be called prayer slippers?_
> 
> I have decided to keep them for me -as they mean a great deal to me already.


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Does your BOP look like this one?


What bright, beautiful colors! It looks like sunshine!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

'Bulldog, I am curious about boiled peanuts. I have lived in the south many years and have never had boiled peanuts. How are they seasoned? Do you boil them in the shell? What do you serve them with? etc. Thanks for the info.

Marilyn, we have a big cooker (used to boil them on the stove in big pots). Jim puts them in the pot and covers them with water and one box of salt...the peanuts are still in the shell. He cooks them until they get soft (we test them periodically). When they are done, he turns the burner off and lets them soak until the peanuts all sink to the bottom. We then drain them and let them cool. They are then put in gallon Ziploc bags and frozen for when we want them. They are not served with anything. They are simply a snack and good source of protein. You crack the shell, such the juice out and eat the peanut. It they are too salty for you, put them back in water and bring them to a boil and let them soak a little. The same goes if there is not enough salt. It wouldn't take a whole box of salt for big pots on the stove. Ours holds 60-80 gallons and Jim cooks them outside on a burner. It has a lift out strainer pot inside for draining them. We grew up on boiled peanuts. Just another southern tradition that we have carried on with our children...they all love them.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> hi everyone -- I just finished (finally) knitting a pair of slipper socks to felted to be used as another pair of slippers. I crochet the border at the top. the socks are l4 inches long and a bit narrower than the other two pair I posted here. I used # l0 dpns. This is one of the patterns which I changed a bit from Chickkies workshop- (the striped short ones Chickkie) (I never seem to be able to follow a pattern without changing it. I like the longer leg and this is 2 inches longer unfelted than the other two pair I havae made.
> 
> _I will post the 'after' once I have felted them. Some of the yarn was sent to my by Charolotte- and I am really bitten by the felting bug. Am fooling around with the yarn and needle size. these are one thickness rather than two (as in the Hats) some I bought at Michaels and some from the wonderful wool I got for felting from Charlotte. I thought about her with every stitch I knitted. Hmm - maybe they could be called prayer slippers?_
> 
> I have decided to keep them for me -as they mean a great deal to me already.


They are looking good!


----------



## Sorlenna

I am now up to page 8 of last week's part #2. I don't know if something happened on the trip to my laptop but I had to "refresh" the system again, which means I am having to reinstall some programs and have lost all my bookmarks again. Sigh. But I am reading as fast as I can and hope to catch up to all of you soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. I tried talking with the shop owner...who is also the alpaca owner...about the difficulty I had with the yarn. She was surprised....her "cleaner" always does such a good job! I haven't been back to her shop for a year. About how long I've been working with her yarn. :roll: Carol il/oh


I remember seeing roving and yarn like that at the Yarn & Fiber Festival and the owner said just pick it out. Well, now I know what a pain that is so I will know in the future to pass their product up. Thank you so much for telling us about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Means nothing to me either... in birth weights. :thumbup:


Learn something new every day. Didn't know you used lbs. for any weight. Always wondered why we used lbs and everyone else uses kilos, but perhaps it came over from UK??


----------



## Cashmeregma

I thought DH was going to the Univ. of Toronto but it is the Humber School of Creative & Performing Arts and apparently right down on the lake on Lakeshore Drive. At least that is where he is meeting the man who arranged this. That should be pretty and I imagine when I go with DH we will be in a hotel near the lake. That would be fun. Either that or they will have me near the stores. Either way will be great. I looked it up and it says my husband's name and composer in residence. I thought that would be for a longer time than just a week to be in residence. LOL I'll take it anyway. Would be nice if we were there longer.


----------



## shelty lover

darowil said:


> Thaat sounds different- but rarely make pies so probably won't try. And I don't think I could be bothered peeling the grapes!
> 
> Hi darowil, Taking the skins off grapes is really easy, but messy. Just squeeze the grape and the inner part will be pushed out of the skin. Do this over a bowl to catch the juice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Was out taking a phot of the sun rise thought it might be nice to do a short video of the wind we are getting. It isn't too bad just sounded neat.


That was wonderful. It is raining here so perhaps that is on its way to you. I know you want rain. No sunrise here and we are only a few hours apart. Of course that can make a huge difference. Thank you so much for sharing your morning with us. Loved the sound of the wind. I thought I couldn't get your videos but apparently I have to be more patient. Took a while to come in. Just Great!


----------



## Bulldog

Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.

So sorry to hear this Ceili. Hope things go well with the surgery. Such a bummer. Will remember her in prayer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That is beautiful...you know how to treat your guests well!!
> 
> I hope the earring will show up -- just take the broom and sweep everywhere you can think. I lost the solitaire diamond from my engagement/wedding ring about 30 years ago. I had gotten a call from my girlfriend that her father had passed away in Georgia and could I come over and take care of her dog and take her to the airport. So I was out running all morning - getting dog food and bowls for our house for the dog, etc. I noticed the stone gone about 2 hours into the day...and was hearbroken, but figured it was somewhere in the store. But, I went home and swept the entry way floor and heard a pebble--but really the stone--Whew....yours may show up just as unexpectedly.


Yes, if you vacuum, be sure and put a nylon stocking over the end of the vacuum so it will not suck up the diamond or else don't empty the vacuum without going through it. I found my lost diamond when we lived in an old farmhouse with big cracks in the floor quite a while after and thought it was gone forever. One day the bristles caught the diamond and there it was. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
throw it out to the universe nicho - the diamond will come back - or you will remember where it is.

sam


RookieRetiree said:


> Kind of like dentures!!!


Oh, you are hot today Rookie: LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Up again a bit early! but it will be one of those up/down sorts of days! I am enjoying an early 'cuppa' , Ringo is at my feet, having had some of his biscuits- bit soon to give him his proper breakfast. Managed to stitch two skirts yesterday- quite pleased about this because a year ago my shoulder made sewing all but impossible- so when I go out today I can choose which of my new skirts to wear. Gradually working my way through the box/work room- going into more chaos at present- but the more time I spend there the more things I am locating, which is good.
> Are you all recovered from the filming? I gather naughty Luna is starting to settle down. She certainly needed too- how is Kiwi?-just making a mix with rice and veges, may throw in an egg and cheese, and a bit of chilli- this will do breakfast, lunch and dinner for today. One tends to cut corners for one's self.
> It was good to talk with my brother last night- Bronwen is taking a few days off from studying to be with the children, it is the second week of the School holidays- Probably Peter needed a break too- it is quite an adjustment becoming a full-time house father- Alastair did it for years especially seeing their youngest through school- he has a mild cerebral palsy, and other issues- so needed a one on one aide most of the way through.
> I think I slept! I don't recall dreaming- but that is not necessarily a bad thing! Hope your morning is progressing well! Hugs!


DH is gone and I'm doing the same thing. Made a veggie stir fry and that was brunch and will be dinner. Fun to do up a meal like that and not have to worry about another.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, go to the publishers site and they should have errata for the book. I know how annoying errors can be.
> 
> Angora & PurpleFi had to laugh at myself. Read tomato sauce on Welsh cookies and thought, I don't think so then just below was PurpleFi's answer no. Tomato sauce separate. Couldn't figure sweet cookie with tart tomato sauce.
> 
> PurpleFi, hope you feel less achy as day progresses. I know change in seasons affects those with fm and arthritis.
> 
> Angora, thank you for sharing hints from class. Wish I could have take it with you. I forgot teaches name and wanted to try and google her site. Can you give it to us again?
> 
> Spider, the socks are darling.
> 
> Love all the pix.


It is JC Briar and she is going to be in Buffalo next week and then she does Stitches East in CT. and Stitches West in CA.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> 'Bulldog, I am curious about boiled peanuts. I have lived in the south many years and have never had boiled peanuts. How are they seasoned? Do you boil them in the shell? What do you serve them with? etc. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Marilyn, we have a big cooker (used to boil them on the stove in big pots). Jim puts them in the pot and covers them with water and one box of salt...the peanuts are still in the shell. He cooks them until they get soft (we test them periodically). When they are done, he turns the burner off and lets them soak until the peanuts all sink to the bottom. We then drain them and let them cool. They are then put in gallon Ziploc bags and frozen for when we want them. They are not served with anything. They are simply a snack and good source of protein. You crack the shell, such the juice out and eat the peanut. It they are too salty for you, put them back in water and bring them to a boil and let them soak a little. The same goes if there is not enough salt. It wouldn't take a whole box of salt for big pots on the stove. Ours holds 60-80 gallons and Jim cooks them outside on a burner. It has a lift out strainer pot inside for draining them. We grew up on boiled peanuts. Just another southern tradition that we have carried on with our children...they all love them.


Wow, how many people get to learn how to boil peanuts. That is a lot of work for sure. Glad it is worth the effort and a tradition worth carrying on.


----------



## kehinkle

Afternoon already. The company sent me a load, then put me out od service for no response then sent it to me again. All within 10 minutes. Called in and talked to my rep and she made things right. Didn't take the load as the deadhead was farther than the paid miles. That dispatch better hope I never get him on the phone!

So, all caught up and have even started the crocheted Christmas tree. Breezy and cooler than yesterday with rain early this morning. Spits occasionally. Need to get to a grocery store for some fresh foods but nearest is a WalMart. The other ones are more like convenience stores. I have soup and can get some fresh fruit at the TS. Just talked myself into lunch.

Have a great day (evening).

OH Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ceili said:


> Just typed a novel, looked away, and it disappeared! Third time it has happened. GRRR! Long story short: DD#1 (broken kneecap) has just found that one of the pins holding the kneecap together is working itself out. You can actually see and feel the dang thing through her skin. Due to be removed 11/1, very short recovery - kneecap itself is all knitted and the pin isn't necessary, but still... Means trouble at work. My family doesn't do anything simply when it comes to orthopedic probs.


That happened to me too. Had made so many personal comments a few days ago and lost them all. I like your GRRR! Join you in it.

Sorry to hear about DD#1. Not a nice complication but glad to hear her own knee is knit back together. Hope the procedure goes well with the removal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Sorlenna. Welcome back but sorry it was back to a lot of things going haywire on the computer. Where were you?
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking of and praying for Charlotte. Hope her PT is going well. I imagine it is most difficult, but pray she will have the strength needed to see it through.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to look for her at the Stitches MW for next year.



Angora1 said:


> It is JC Briar and she is going to be in Buffalo next week and then she does Stitches East in CT. and Stitches West in CA.


----------



## gottastch

mjs said:


> The problem with letting balloons go is that they may come down in the ocean and kill the creatures who ingest them. Seems too bad to have the result of celebration or mourning be death.


So sorry, didn't mean to offend


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> DH is gone and I'm doing the same thing. Made a veggie stir fry and that was brunch and will be dinner. Fun to do up a meal like that and not have to worry about another.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I am now up to page 8 of last week's part #2. I don't know if something happened on the trip to my laptop but I had to "refresh" the system again, which means I am having to reinstall some programs and have lost all my bookmarks again. Sigh. But I am reading as fast as I can and hope to catch up to all of you soon.


I have just had to do that with mine. It froze up and had a duce of a time getting it to shut off. :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look for her at the Stitches MW for next year.


That would be lovely. It didn't say anything about MW, but maybe she does that? That would be great!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Kathy, that sure sounds frustrating. Nice that you have a rep you can talk to. You amaze me not only with your traveling but with your knitting too. You accomplish so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I still don't understand blocking the gauge swatch. Does anybody on here do it. I've never heard of this before although I suppose it is because then it is the size it will be after being wet and blocked. I wonder if pattern writers account for this when giving for gauge. 

Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I still don't understand blocking the gauge swatch. Does anybody on here do it. I've never heard of this before although I suppose it is because then it is the size it will be after being wet and blocked. I wonder if pattern writers account for this when giving for gauge. 

Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not?


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> That was wonderful. It is raining here so perhaps that is on its way to you. I know you want rain. No sunrise here and we are only a few hours apart. Of course that can make a huge difference. Thank you so much for sharing your morning with us. Loved the sound of the wind. I thought I couldn't get your videos but apparently I have to be more patient. Took a while to come in. Just Great!


We are getting rain here rather hard at times which I nice.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> It could never be too big. I want that dog!! Can I have him? I'd love him for always.
> Hmm, I know what your answer's going to be, guess I"ll just have to go in the garden & eat worms.
> 
> Tessa


I have not heard that expression in a while. I use it with the grandsons, they look at me funny. Except for Seth who is more than happy to help me look for worms. Always the little helper.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If it's going to be a blocked item, then the swatch should be blocked...this would be especially true of a garment that has a specific fit such as a sweater. Most of what I've been making are meant to have some stretch to them (hats, mittens, socks) so I do the swatch to be sure I'm in the ballpark of the finished size and then I go for it.



Angora1 said:


> I still don't understand blocking the gauge swatch. Does anybody on here do it. I've never heard of this before although I suppose it is because then it is the size it will be after being wet and blocked. I wonder if pattern writers account for this when giving for gauge.
> 
> Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not.


----------



## Railyn

Thank you Bulldog for the info about boiled peanuts. I have heard of them have never tasted them. They would be on the "no-no" list here for may as several have peanut allergies. I enjoy hearing about traditional food of all kinds. I grew up in California so ate many different fruits and vegetables but not some traditional southern ones like okra and black-eyed peas. I very much like okra but black-eyed peas are another thing. Guess I will have to try some boiled peanuts sometime. Now you have me curious.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We saw the signs for fresh boiled peanuts as we've driven through the South - mostly Georgia -- but never stopped to get some...now, I'm wishing we had. Absolutely, will the next time we drive down to FL to see family and friends.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am on page 25 of this week's now and happy to hear that Gwen and Charlotte have both come through their surgeries and here's to the next step of mending! I continue to worry about Marianne as well.

I am sure that the Gypsycream workshop will be fantastic--have not done her designs but do admire them, for sure. I checked in on my workshop's photo gallery but seems only one has posted...I am worried that the students didn't like it and gave up on the pattern. I hope not.

The trip was good in some ways, but I came back without DD (which was the main reason we went when we did). DD didn't get all her dental work done, and that's why she has to stay, but we did bring her taxidermy back and she has gotten a temporary job with the man who trained her, as she has to stay a few more weeks and he needs help. So now she will have something to put on a resume, which is good! 

I was gifted many wonderful fruits and nuts and my BFF gave me a beautiful lizard pin. I'll try and get some pictures of it--I realized part way back that I didn't take any pictures while there...not sure why. Anyway, I must start getting back into a regular routine; I haven't slept well for weeks and I am just exhausted. 

I see I still have about 40 pages to go and we have to lay in groceries (came back to no coffee in the house but did have a few Keurig cups to get us through the morning). My allergies are also back full force already so have had lemon-ginger tea with honey. The rental van goes back tonight as well so things *may* start settling by tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are the 'after' pictures of the felted socks I just finished. I will post the unfelted again just to show you the difference. this is my third pair. . I am keeping them for the reasons I mentioned in my first post with the non felted pictures, this morning.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Kind of like dentures!!!


heh heh heh! eh Sam


----------



## Lurker 2

the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the pics.
> Sugar, your pup is adorable.
> Angora, thank you. Is just feels friendlier to know the names of plants and trees, doesn't it. That way we greet old friends as we walk along. I know I took a class in identifying desert plants when I moved here.
> It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Oh well, I wanted to get up early as I am dog sitting and need to feed those dogs before 9 a.m. AA mtg at which I will celebrate 37 years of sobriety.
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Congratulations on 37 years--I know what an accomplishment that is. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


Those are the Bird of Paradise I know of. We had a whole group in our garden on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula (sunshine coast). and I just loved them. Had flax too and nasturtiiams which I planted even though they are considered a week in NZ they are the first seeds I ever planted when I was 6 years old in Trail British Columbia and are deliberately grown here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Those are the Bird of Paradise I know of. We had a whole group in our garden on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula (sunshine coast). and I just loved them. Had flax too and nasturtiiams which I planted even though they are considered a week in NZ they are the first seeds I ever planted when I was 6 years old in Trail British Columbia and are deliberately grown here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you....she is in love with things made of alpaca. This could get expensive!


It is my favorite fiber, too, but I don't have much--it can get rather pricey but worth it if I have the money!


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. I tried talking with the shop owner...who is also the alpaca owner...about the difficulty I had with the yarn. She was surprised....her "cleaner" always does such a good job! I haven't been back to her shop for a year. About how long I've been working with her yarn. :roll: Carol il/oh


I have never had that trouble with alpaca fiber (and have bought from local farmers). I was surprised to hear you found so much debris.

I'm trying to read and type with three cats piled around me--the Boys are sticking close today to make sure I don't go away again. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, know this is a hard anniversary of your husband's death. Hope you are ok. Thinking of you with love and hugs.

I'm actually knitting some fingerless mittens with alpaca at the moment. If the cats aren't careful, you will be knitting with cat fur. LOL

Too bad DD couldn't get all her dental work done but nice that she has work helping the taxidermist.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Ya'll better pray for me. I have spent more than $50 on 9" and 12" circs, a needle storage case for the 9", and a gauge. Do you have to buy a gauge for each brand of needles?
> 
> Will continue to catch up. Wishing you all a wonderful week. I love you my precious sisters and brothers of the heart...Betty


Gosh, I hope I don't need a gauge for every brand...I have several different kinds and only one old gauge I have used for years. But I AM a heathen, so maybe you can't go by me. LOL

I love boiled peanuts--other than peanut butter, that's the only way I'll eat them!

I'm thinking about trying pumpkin soup. It's a soupish kind of day, on the cold side, and my Sis-in-law gave me some lovely pumpkins I need to cook. Maybe I'll get out that recipe and see what is involved.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I think you would need only one gauge unless you have the triangular needles. After all a size 10 should be a size 10 no matter what the brand and no matter what the needle says, if it fits in the size 10 hole on the gauge, then that's what I would use it as. Maybe I am misunderstanding something here????


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> Sorry you've lost your earring. A few years back I lost one - I found it some time later in the fridge door! I have an under counter fridge and it must have dropped off as I leant over the door to reach something. Hope your turns up in some unlikely place soon.


Must be something in the water or air this week. I lost one also and have no idea where it went--I walked all over my parents' place that day so it could be anywhere. It was one a friend gave me and we did find the back but not the earring (I have 8 holes total and do wear just one earring of a kind in the extras). I am sure it was not lost in the van so it's about 1,250 miles away now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...the Bird of Paradise are absolutely gorgeous. They are almost more like pets than flowers. What a fun time of year for you to see all this life blossoming forth. It always amazes me the strong force of nature when Spring starts. You can almost see the flowers growing they grow so quickly. Beautiful.


----------



## iamsam

I am so sorry nicho - I still will send out vibes into the universe - just maybe it is out there somewhere.

sam



nicho said:


> To tell you the truth Sam, I fear it has gone down the drain the shower.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


Lovely :-D


----------



## iamsam

way to go sugarsugar - what do you bet that they erased your phone number from their list. way to go.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good grief the phone scammers have changed their tactics.!
> While I was at mums today, her phone rang and I answered it.
> Hello is that .....(my mums name)? Yep, I say. Well I am ringing to let you know that Australian Federal Govt owes you $5,000.00.
> Oh really?, I say.. what for? He says you have overpaid over the years you eletricity, gas, blah blah. Oh yeah... I say.
> Then he asks would you like it paid into your bank account?
> I say... well I think I will get your companies number so I can call to varify this.
> He says.. yes that is fine, I just need to confirm your date of birth so I know I have the right person.
> I say... Oh no I am not giving that out over the phone, give me the phone no so then I can varify.
> And he hung up!!
> :evil: :evil:


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not.[/quote]

Yes, Daralene, it does depend on whether the project will be blocked upon completion because gauge will have an effect on the size and on whether it will fit the wearer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that is about what avery weighed - he and Ayden weigh pretty much the same. avery is going to be stocky and Ayden looks to be slender.

sam



darowil said:


> Maryanne was under 9- 8lbs 10 1/2. Isn't it funny how we still use lbs and ozs for birthweights but nothing else? Finally notice that a few birth weights are only kgs- which means nothing to me.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I have such a time correcting my spell check -- it is handy in some ways but a head ache in others. I am a pretty decent speller but sometimes miss words that my computer things should be something else, like weeds into weeks. sorry everyone!


----------



## iamsam

how peaceful is the garden picture - will you have enough warm weather yet to ripen your tomatoes on the vine?

thanks for the pictures.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


----------



## jheiens

I've had a PM from Marianne this afternoon. She was in much brighter spirits the time before when she posted to me.

She told me I could share that she was to see the doctor at 1 pm today but she wasn't certain that he could or would do anything any faster than he'd previously told her. She has not had good days recently and seemed down. Also promised that she would keep Gwen informed of what was going on with her and family.

She loves all of us and covets our prayers. Promised her that we would keep storming Heaven's gates for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

say you were remodeling and putting down wooden or tile floors - they sell heating units that cover the entire space you want covered - you lay that first and then the covering over it. each room has it's own thermostat that way - I have seen it only used in bathrooms - don't know how efficient it would be to use as your only heat source. but it is a place to start for anyone wanting it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I would love to have my floors heated from underneath but imagine that is way to expensive to have done unless you are in the process of having a home built.


----------



## iamsam

could we have the recipe for the selsh cakes.

sam

please



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, I didn't have the welsh cakes with the tomato sauce. Sorry I don't write things more clearly. I made the selsh cakes with sultanas and once they were cooked I rolled them in cinnamon sugar. The tomato sauce I had with pasta. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

angora - on mine if you hold down the "CTRL" key and scroll backward - that should make it smaller.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My computer screen is doing weird things. Print got so small I kept doing the plus sign to get it bigger and then I tried the arrows at the top R on a mac to enlarge it and now I don't have the tool bar or the symbols for my other programs. LOL What have I done? May try turning computer off and coming back in but I have the feeling I have changed something and now the controls to change it back don't show. No arrows to click to make it smaller.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not.


Yes, Daralene, it does depend on whether the project will be blocked upon completion because gauge will have an effect on the size and on whether it will fit the wearer.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I have never blocked a gauge swatch. Good thing I took this class. I figure they would say knit and block gauge as you will block sweater..... Learn something new every day. I thought they were matching the gauge to what you were knitting not the blocking after. So important to know. Wow :idea: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I have such a time correcting my spell check -- it is handy in some ways but a head ache in others. I am a pretty decent speller but sometimes miss words that my computer things should be something else, like weeds into weeks. sorry everyone!


LOL I have had times texting my son or sister and they couldn't even figure out what I was trying to say it was so ridiculous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> say you were remodeling and putting down wooden or tile floors - they sell heating units that cover the entire space you want covered - you lay that first and then the covering over it. each room has it's own thermostat that way - I have seen it only used in bathrooms - don't know how efficient it would be to use as your only heat source. but it is a place to start for anyone wanting it.
> 
> sam


I can see it in the family room, downstairs bathroom and kitchen and upstairs bathrooms. Too much money though. One would have to choose I am sure.


----------



## iamsam

you are soon going to put the rest of us to shame daralene - makes me happy to think of you learning all this stuff and the lovely knitting you are going to turn out.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sugar. I was rather proud of myself. ;-) Have to take it where I can get it. Now if I can just remember that next time. I should write it down.
> 
> Yesterday in the classes I took I was one of the least experienced knitters. Most of these people are desigining patterns, but I must say, I think I learned the most.
> 
> I cancelled my class for today as when I got the list of requirements it said we needed a graph program and I couldn't find it on the computer. DH couldn't find it either. Well, last night he found it in Word and the Word wasn't showing in any of the places it should so I have moved it to the desktop. Lo and Behold, there was Excel, the graph program I need, however the requirement list that we got says I should have experience designing patterns, so I won't call and sign up again. Think that will be a course for the future. Will have a Guild meeting tonight though and the guest teacher will be speaking, so that should be fun. I will also have to learn how to use Excel.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> angora - on mine if you hold down the "CTRL" key and scroll backward - that should make it smaller.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. Yes I use that also, but this wasn't the text only, I do that for making the posts and photos bigger, but this was at the top of the screen and the bottom. I had hit an arrow and it made the screen so big that it covered all my symbols for the tool bar and the computer. I shut down Firefox and then went into the computer bar and under Window clicked on minimize. Phew. That fixed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne this afternoon. She was in much brighter spirits the time before when she posted to me.
> 
> She told me I could share that she was to see the doctor at 1 pm today but she wasn't certain that he could or would do anything any faster than he'd previously told her. She has not had good days recently and seemed down. Also promised that she would keep Gwen informed of what was going on with her and family.
> 
> She loves all of us and covets our prayers. Promised her that we would keep storming Heaven's gates for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


----------



## iamsam

Julie - how is alastair healthwise - wasn't he the one that had heart surgery?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is rapidly approaching Tuesday here- nearly 11 -30 p.m., Every second Tuesday is good because my money comes through- at 4 a.m., I will pay out what I owe- and the balance is what I can spend. We are planning on going to the cut price shop in the afternoon.
> I am not feeling too bad! I had a good talk with Alastair last night, who is back from taking his Navy son his birthday present to Sydney. So they saw all the scenes that Nicho kindly shared with us. He said there were so many people there was hardly room to stand- and it was very hot- they had to get out of the sun but had to walk nearly two miles to achieve that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you are soon going to put the rest of us to shame daralene - makes me happy to think of you learning all this stuff and the lovely knitting you are going to turn out.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, but Oh no, I won't be putting anyone to shame however, I will be having fun. At least I will be starting to understand what it is I am doing. There are people at our Tea Party that I'm sure could be writing books and going around the country teaching if that is what they wanted to do. Most of the teachers say that it takes the joy out of knitting when that is all they do. That quite surprised me but did make sense.


----------



## iamsam

we absolutely do love it.

sam



KateB said:


> And don't we love it!


----------



## iamsam

looks and sounds lovely caren - I love being outside when the wind blows.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Was out taking a phot of the sun rise thought it might be nice to do a short video of the wind we are getting. It isn't too bad just sounded neat.


----------



## iamsam

is there a story here? oh dear - I forgot - they were mine. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Kind of like dentures!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

This is for you Sam my celery plants. They would be growing better if I tied them up or put an empty 1 quart jug around them. It helps keep the stalks right. My ex MIL showed me that trick.


----------



## iamsam

i'm getting an advertisement for traditional southern boiled, Cajun and other varieties - cook daily - of fresh boiled peanuts.

sam


----------



## iamsam

i really had totally forgotten.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> throw it out to the universe nicho - the diamond will come back - or you will remember where it is.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh, you are hot today Rookie: LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful bird of paradise Julie - what is the white tent in the background. so glad the dianthus found a better home.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


----------



## iamsam

i think you need only one gauge - knitting needles tend to be the same size regardless of the company that makes them.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Gosh, I hope I don't need a gauge for every brand...I have several different kinds and only one old gauge I have used for years. But I AM a heathen, so maybe you can't go by me. LOL
> 
> I love boiled peanuts--other than peanut butter, that's the only way I'll eat them!
> 
> I'm thinking about trying pumpkin soup. It's a soupish kind of day, on the cold side, and my Sis-in-law gave me some lovely pumpkins I need to cook. Maybe I'll get out that recipe and see what is involved.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the update joy - keeping the healing energy zooming her way.

sam



jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne this afternoon. She was in much brighter spirits the time before when she posted to me.
> 
> She told me I could share that she was to see the doctor at 1 pm today but she wasn't certain that he could or would do anything any faster than he'd previously told her. She has not had good days recently and seemed down. Also promised that she would keep Gwen informed of what was going on with her and family.
> 
> She loves all of us and covets our prayers. Promised her that we would keep storming Heaven's gates for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

you learn something new everyday daralene - besides a master knitter you are going to be a computer fix-it person.

sam

quote=Angora1]Thanks Sam. Yes I use that also, but this wasn't the text only, I do that for making the posts and photos bigger, but this was at the top of the screen and the bottom. I had hit an arrow and it made the screen so big that it covered all my symbols for the tool bar and the computer. I shut down Firefox and then went into the computer bar and under Window clicked on minimize. Phew. That fixed it.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

that is going to be a definite plant for next year - you betcha' - thanks for the picture.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is for you Sam my celery plants. They would be growing better if I tied them up or put an empty 1 quart jug around them. It helps keep the stalks right. My ex MIL showed me that trick.


----------



## iamsam

it has been sunny all day - but cold - it is 59° right now and don't think it was much warmer during the day. i have had my door open but also have cords and a heavy sweatshirt on.

was really quiet this morning - Heidi, Bentley and me for breakfast since gary started working days today. i am happy for him - he has wanted on days ever since he started - he wanted to be home with the children - be able to play baseball with the boys and be able to go to their games in the evenings. it is going to be a getting used to him period for Heidi - think i will stay away for a while - lol - she is not used to having him around during the evening.

sam


----------



## kriley58

Why fry them green tomatoes, mmm they are good


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a handsome group of men.


KateB said:


> Lovely photo! I greeted my second son with, " It's the same baby, but a bigger face!" The first was 7lb 13oz and the second exactly a pound heavier. Now there's about 4 inches in height and about 5 stones in weight! In the photo younger son is the biggest one and elder son is on his left (far right on photo) it was taken on younger son's wedding day in May.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...the Bird of Paradise are absolutely gorgeous. They are almost more like pets than flowers. What a fun time of year for you to see all this life blossoming forth. It always amazes me the strong force of nature when Spring starts. You can almost see the flowers growing they grow so quickly. Beautiful.


They come courtesy of my neighbour- it is good at this time of year with the blossoms and all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have such a time correcting my spell check -- it is handy in some ways but a head ache in others. I am a pretty decent speller but sometimes miss words that my computer things should be something else, like weeds into weeks. sorry everyone!


I blamed the computer, not you!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> looks and sounds lovely caren - I love being outside when the wind blows.
> 
> sam


One of my favorite times to be outdoors. It has rained off and on all day the wind has been blowing such a wonderful sight and sound.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is going to be a definite plant for next year - you betcha' - thanks for the picture.
> 
> sam


You are most welcome. I have an awesome garden market man that starts most everything there is to grow. I got the celery from him this year but will start some of my own in spring.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - how is alastair healthwise - wasn't he the one that had heart surgery?
> 
> sam


He is having serious problems ,Sam, which he has not previously encountered. He gets very dizzy and ends up blind- so the doctor has cancelled his driver's license. This obviously is extremely limiting. Every day this week he has appointments with one or other specialist, private and public health system- to cover all bases- could be another 2 - 3 weeks before there are any answers.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what a beautiful bird of paradise Julie - what is the white tent in the background. so glad the dianthus found a better home.
> 
> sam


Next door had a party on Saturday- I guess they wanted to make sure they held it even though no rain was forecast! They frequently put up this 'tent' then don't remove it for days- until the wind gets up, and sometimes not even then.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the 'after' pictures of the felted socks I just finished. I will post the unfelted again just to show you the difference. this is my third pair. . I am keeping them for the reasons I mentioned in my first post with the non felted pictures, this morning.


Very colourful and warm for the winter months.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


The bird of paradise is gorgeous and the dianthus look lovely too. Never hurts to recycle plants I used to do it all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The bird of paradise is gorgeous and the dianthus look lovely too. Never hurts to recycle plants I used to do it all the time.


I don't mind the principle of something for nothing at all!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey.
Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.

Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.

8 oz Self Raising flour 4 oz butter Hnadful of sultanas
3 oz castor sugar 1 egg

Extra butter for greasing the griddle

Mix flour and butter to look like breadcrumbs. Add sugar, sultanas and then the egg, form into a dough using some milk if necessary.
Roll out and cut into rounds about 1/4" thick.
Place on greased and heated griddle and cook for about 2-3 mins on each side until cooked and golden brown.
While hot toss in castor sugar mixed with some cinnamon.

You can omit the fruit and instead of tossing in sugar serve buttered with jam.


Sam, the recipe for passata pomodore is very complicated so I have adapted it as follows

You can make any amount you like but these are the rough proportions.

1 large onion 6 large tomatoes
Small tin tomato puree 2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 1 teaspoon sugar
Salt and pepper to taste Small handful basil leaves

Skin and chop tomatoes and onion.

In pan put I tbs olive oil heat gentle and add onions, sweat onions down without changing colour. Add chopped tomatoes and bring gently to the boil reduce to simmer for about 1 hour. Add tomato puree, the rest of the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sugar and seasoning. Mix well and cook for a further 10 minutes. Allow to cool and little and then liquidize the mixture, at the end add the finely chopped basil.
It will keep for a while in the fridge but I tend to freeze it in useable portions.

Hope this all makes sense. Service with pasta and whatever else you fancy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, love the socks, they look really cosy.


----------



## iamsam

that is too bad - hopefully they will find out what is wrong and will be able to help him - healing energy coming his way.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> He is having serious problems ,Sam, which he has not previously encountered. He gets very dizzy and ends up blind- so the doctor has cancelled his driver's license. This obviously is extremely limiting. Every day this week he has appointments with one or other specialist, private and public health system- to cover all bases- could be another 2 - 3 weeks before there are any answers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.

Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> Angora & PurpleFi had to laugh at myself. Read tomato sauce on Welsh cookies and thought, I don't think so then just below was PurpleFi's answer no. Tomato sauce separate. Couldn't figure sweet cookie with tart tomato sauce.
> 
> PurpleFi, hope you feel less achy as day progresses. I know change in seasons affects those with fm and arthritis.
> 
> Love all the pix.


Hi Sassfras, that reminds me I do have a lovely recipe for muffins with caramelized onion, sun dried tomat and cheese. I will have to see if I can find it.

You are right the changing seasons are not good for my fm, always seen to get flair ups in autumn. Trying to take it easy for a few days as I am going to the Knitting andf Stitching Show on Thursday at Alexandra Palace. Luckily I am travelling there and back by coach so I won't have to worry about catching trains.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> U
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Hi Gwen I love the eleplant hat. How are you getting along. Sending you lots of healing hugs. xxxx


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> On a lighter note, I thought I would share these photos with you all. During the past week, we had a friend from Nevada visit so we took her to one of our favourite places on the NSW coast. It is called Port Stephens, a huge natural harbour about 2 hours north of here with lovely sheltered bays and coastal beaches. The weather was brilliant, even the rain showers one day were a treat for our friend from the desert. She particularly loved the Gymea lilies, huge red flowers on tall spikes (often 8 or 9 feet tall or more) and the kangaroo we spied grazing in a field right beside the road as we drove home. He stayed there watching us as we stopped the car and let the US tourist get close for some great photos. It made her day!


Oh I'd be venting too. I do hope it turns up in some unexpected place. 
Beautiful pictures, what a lovely place to be.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief the phone scammers have changed their tactics.!
> While I was at mums today, her phone rang and I answered it.
> Hello is that .....(my mums name)? Yep, I say. Well I am ringing to let you know that Australian Federal Govt owes you $5,000.00.
> Oh really?, I say.. what for? He says you have overpaid over the years you eletricity, gas, blah blah. Oh yeah... I say.
> Then he asks would you like it paid into your bank account?
> I say... well I think I will get your companies number so I can call to varify this.
> He says.. yes that is fine, I just need to confirm your date of birth so I know I have the right person.
> I say... Oh no I am not giving that out over the phone, give me the phone no so then I can varify.
> And he hung up!!
> :evil: :evil:


Figures, but you handled it beautifully, I bet they mark that number of their list of people to try to scam. I hope anyway that they get caught quick.l


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, go to the publishers site and they should have errata for the book. I know how annoying errors can be.


Thought I tried that last night but tried again and can't get intothe site so try again later. I know this book is in the local librry I think I might go and put a stticky note in it for other users.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I would love to have my floors heated from underneath but imagine that is way to expensive to have done unless you are in the process of having a home built.


No, we are going to put radiant/ underfloor heating in my DSM's bathroom when they put the new tile floor in and then we are going to put it in our basement when we put the bathroom in there. It's not real expensive anymore either, it's not cheap but not unreasonable.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Here's some more prayers for Marianne.
Gwen, those hats you are making are magnificent!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 19.4c/ 67f at 5:48am. The stars are looking lovely tried to get a photo of them just not enough light.
> 
> Coffee is served enjoy.


Love those!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.
> 
> Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.
> 
> 8 oz Self Raising flour 4 oz butter Hnadful of sultanas
> 3 oz castor sugar 1 egg
> 
> Extra butter for greasing the griddle
> 
> Mix flour and butter to look like breadcrumbs. Add sugar, sultanas and then the egg, form into a dough using some milk if necessary.
> Roll out and cut into rounds about 1/4" thick.
> Place on greased and heated griddle and cook for about 2-3 mins on each side until cooked and golden brown.
> While hot toss in castor sugar mixed with some cinnamon.
> 
> You can omit the fruit and instead of tossing in sugar serve buttered with jam.
> 
> Sam, the recipe for passata pomodore is very complicated so I have adapted it as follows
> 
> You can make any amount you like but these are the rough proportions.
> 
> 1 large onion 6 large tomatoes
> Small tin tomato puree 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 1 teaspoon sugar
> Salt and pepper to taste Small handful basil leaves
> 
> Skin and chop tomatoes and onion.
> 
> In pan put I tbs olive oil heat gentle and add onions, sweat onions down without changing colour. Add chopped tomatoes and bring gently to the boil reduce to simmer for about 1 hour. Add tomato puree, the rest of the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sugar and seasoning. Mix well and cook for a further 10 minutes. Allow to cool and little and then liquidize the mixture, at the end add the finely chopped basil.
> It will keep for a while in the fridge but I tend to freeze it in useable portions.
> 
> Hope this all makes sense. Service with pasta and whatever else you fancy.


Thank you for the receipts. :thumbup: :thumbup: They sound yummy


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> good morning. I still have egg plants growing with blossoms so nice to see. I plan on freezing these new ones, Chrissy and I will enjoy them over over the winter. My celery is coming along nicely, it is in a large pot and will come inside. I would rather keep it growing than have several in the fridge at once.


I had decided that I am planting my celery in pots next year so that I can bring them in for the winter and see if I can keep them going, they did so well over the summer, I got 2 harvests from them. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thanks purplefi - the welsh cakes sound so good. thanks for the passata pomodore recipe - i love pasta - will have to try this - thanks for making it simple. lol mr p certainly eats well.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.
> 
> Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.
> 
> Sam, the recipe for passata pomodore is very complicated so I have adapted it as follows


----------



## iamsam

that hat is too wonderful gwen.

thanks for the update on Marianne - healing energy to both of you - both of you are going to be fine - it will just take time.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone. I'm late, DH got a call this morning from his boss informing him that he'd probably be headed back to Michigan today, so I had to run to the grocery store and get his cooler all put together so that he has food and water and tea for the next 4 or 5 days, then had to run it out to him at the shop in Scottsbluff. At least he had a drop off close by before he could leave so that I had time to get it all together and to him. They usually give him at least a days notice but they got the call early this morning, around 6 am I guess, letting them know the load was ready, so no advance notice this trip. Okay, enough ranting about that. I think I'll get caught up here and knit. 
Thanks everyone for keeping me company.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm late, DH got a call this morning from his boss informing him that he'd probably be headed back to Michigan today, so I had to run to the grocery store and get his cooler all put together so that he has food and water and tea for the next 4 or 5 days, then had to run it out to him at the shop in Scottsbluff. At least he had a drop off close by before he could leave so that I had time to get it all together and to him. They usually give him at least a days notice but they got the call early this morning, around 6 am I guess, letting them know the load was ready, so no advance notice this trip. Okay, enough ranting about that. I think I'll get caught up here and knit.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me company.


Sounds like that was quite a scramble- good thing he usually gets more notice!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Learn something new every day. Didn't know you used lbs. for any weight. Always wondered why we used lbs and everyone else uses kilos, but perhaps it came over from UK??


We went from Imperial to metric in the 1970s for most things. While officially babies are weighed in grams unofficially we all still use lbs and ozs. Older people especially do still use both- but a lot of this is because old knitting patterns, recipes etc are still in imperial and so we still use it. But most of us think in either now (and the younger ones only metric. Other than a few like mine who spent 3 years in London which while in theory was metric used both so they can cope with either system). 
Other than babies I never use lbs and ozs (unless I'm using an old recipe). Long distances metric, knitting either. Tend to think in inches for small lengths. 
But your way of lbs and inches for height and weight of people I have no idea off. We used feet and inches and stones and lbs. So when I read a weight in lbs it means nothing- and it is too hard for me to convert it to stones. So when I read a book that tells me how tall someone is I have no idea whether they are tall or short. Same when weight is in lbs.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i'm getting an advertisement for traditional southern boiled, Cajun and other varieties - cook daily - of fresh boiled peanuts.
> 
> sam


I'm have an ad for a prize fight on Pay-Per-View! They must have me confused with someone who cares!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> I am so sorry about your diamond--
> 
> An online friend from a quilting group - (quilt chat) took Pat and I to Port Stephens- and we had the best fish and chips I have ever had there! What a 2great days she gave us. We travelled there and then the next day in the morning she took us down to see the Sydney harbour -- what a glorious place, then a drive up the north shore. One of our best 2 days ever - Then we took the train from Sydney up to Coffs Bay where I met another online quilter - then on up north to Brisbane -Wonderful place - I love Australia. We were down there 3 times and saw a lot although we never did get to Perth - darn it.
> 
> On another trip another friend from Quilt Chat (Mars- Marie) met us in Adelaide and took us to their home - drove us all over - what great friends- we are still in touch. You guys from 'down over' sure treated us 'up overs' well whenever we were in Aussie or New Zealand. memories that will last a lifetime. Same as Arizona -- lucky us to have experienced alll of that. Also Scotland and seeing where my ancestors came from (Sterling).
> 
> I am getting shivers thinking about those trips.


Glad you liked the photos and the good memories they brought back. You certainly have seen lots of the world. Travel is one of my passions too which is why I love to see the photos from everyone on here. If you can't be there in person, sharing with KP friends is the next best thing!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite times to be outdoors. It has rained off and on all day the wind has been blowing such a wonderful sight and sound.


I'm exactly the opposite....I don't like the wind...I think it's partly from being so scared during my first hurricane when I was small!
juneK


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> Was out taking a phot of the sun rise .


Beautiful! Such lovely colours.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


That is what we call a Bird of PAradise as well- beutiful. And this is in your garden you siad? How lovely.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> He is having serious problems ,Sam, which he has not previously encountered. He gets very dizzy and ends up blind- so the doctor has cancelled his driver's license. This obviously is extremely limiting. Every day this week he has appointments with one or other specialist, private and public health system- to cover all bases- could be another 2 - 3 weeks before there are any answers.


I am so sorry to hear this, Julie. I was hoping he was dong well. Is he the brother who went on the Eurpeans trip after his surgery?
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> thanks purplefi - the welsh cakes sound so good. thanks for the passata pomodore recipe - i love pasta - will have to try this - thanks for making it simple. lol mr p certainly eats well.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from Surrey.
> Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.
> 
> Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.
> 
> Sam, the recipe for passata pomodore is very complicated so I have adapted it as follows
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the tomato sauce, you could even add some cream to it and make cream of tomato soup.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Gosh, I hope I don't need a gauge for every brand...I have several different kinds and only one old gauge I have used for years. But I AM a heathen, so maybe you can't go by me. LOL


No you just need the one gauge. They are all meant to be the same, as are all the needles. No reson at all to have different ones- except of course to give the companies a bit more of your money. Which I'm sure you would rather do on something else more exciting like yarn or patterns!


----------



## PurpleFi

Nearly midnight and I've a knitting and sewing group meeting to go to morrow so I'd best get to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you for the update on Marianne...it's good to hear that the dr. is confident that he can handle whatever the problem is. I'm keeping her in my prayers. And you, too. Are you feeling better? When can you get rid of your 'neck accessory'? I know you're tired of it.
I know the lucky children who get those cute animal hats will love them. Probably be their favorite gifts!!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


Woweee, Julie - just beautiful!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I think you would need only one gauge unless you have the triangular needles. After all a size 10 should be a size 10 no matter what the brand and no matter what the needle says, if it fits in the size 10 hole on the gauge, then that's what I would use it as. Maybe I am misunderstanding something here????


I use the same gauge for my square needles as well- but they do tend to knit up to a different size, but as I only have a couple for socks the fact that I can't remember whether they knit up as a size bigger or smaller doesn't matter. (I'm so fussy that most of the time I just grab a needle for the socks by looking at the yarn and the empty needles and thinking that looks the best match. Or this is the only needle better get a thinner/thicker yarn for them. Usually works). Am more careful for things that don't stretch or that I don't knit as often.
Now the thing I am knitting that the pattern is wrong for I swatched (but didn't block- then again I won't block it) and tried it on this morning (top down so easy to do) and it looks like fitting! So I can do things correctly if I feel it is needed.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm late, DH got a call this morning from his boss informing him that he'd probably be headed back to Michigan today, so I had to run to the grocery store and get his cooler all put together so that he has food and water and tea for the next 4 or 5 days, then had to run it out to him at the shop in Scottsbluff. At least he had a drop off close by before he could leave so that I had time to get it all together and to him. They usually give him at least a days notice but they got the call early this morning, around 6 am I guess, letting them know the load was ready, so no advance notice this trip. Okay, enough ranting about that. I think I'll get caught up here and knit.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me company.


Is your DH usually gone for that long? i hadn't noticed you mentioning that he'd been gone for 4 to 5 days before. I know you'll miss him. I'm glad you had time to stock up on goodies for his trip.
Is your snow gone yet?
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later.


Cute hat, Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That is what we call a Bird of PAradise as well- beutiful. And this is in your garden you siad? How lovely.


Strictly it is the other side of the boundary- but it is much prized by both of us.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Julie. I was hoping he was dong well. Is he the brother who went on the Eurpeans trip after his surgery?
> Junek


He was doing really well at that point, this new problem has emerged since he came home from Europe. Fortunately my SIL was in the car with him when it happened on the motorway, and was able to tell him where to pull over- he was just able to see the truck in front and followed that out of the worst of the traffic.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly midnight and I've a knitting and sewing group meeting to go to morrow so I'd best get to bed. Night night everyone.


Night night, Purplefi!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> way to go sugarsugar - what do you bet that they erased your phone number from their list. way to go.
> 
> sam


Do you have such such civilised callers? Ours don't seem to keep any record- just keep ringing the numbers repeatedly.I've also had then ring me back becuase I hung up on them.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Woweee, Julie - just beautiful!


They are really exotic looking!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind the principle of something for nothing at all!


I love plants that are free. I have once or twice taken slips from plants in the malls, most of those were given as gifts once they got growing.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I love plants that are free. I have once or twice taken slips from plants in the malls, most of those were given as gifts once they got growing.


It is one of the beauties of many plants! I try to collect seeds where possible too.


----------



## darowil

Thanks for the updates on Marianne- as positive as can expect at this time.

Love the hats you are doing Gwen. Are you gettingmuch knitting done while restriced? How are you going now?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Strictly it is the other side of the boundary- but it is much prized by both of us.


Well it doesn't matter which side of the fence it is if you can see it so well.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well it doesn't matter which side of the fence it is if you can see it so well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

#41 WORKSHOP KRISS KRINGLE CHRISTMAS STOCKING WITH GinB is now open!

The class will start tomorrow morning and I highly recommend it. Ginny has put together a group of patterns with different tops or chimneys, - she will help you do one and give you the information for 6 more - different stockings in the set. She has spent hours preparing this workshop. I am so impressed with the work she has put in.

Rachel prismaticr is going to help her with the workshop and so it will be lots of fun as Rachel has a weird and wonderful way of expressing herself - agree darowil???

Hope to see more of you there. I see that some of you have decided to join. this is worth while everyone. go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scroll down to #41 - Kriss Kringle workshop with GinB


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, know this is a hard anniversary of your husband's death. Hope you are ok. Thinking of you with love and hugs.
> 
> I'm actually knitting some fingerless mittens with alpaca at the moment. If the cats aren't careful, you will be knitting with cat fur. LOL
> 
> Too bad DD couldn't get all her dental work done but nice that she has work helping the taxidermist.


It is the 27th of October, and it does get easier as time goes by. Yes, I'm glad she got the job--she took us over to the shop and WOW he does amazing work, so we know she had a fantastic teacher. 

Oh, the cats LOVE alpaca and I have to fight them over it sometimes!


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Julie...the Bird of Paradise are absolutely gorgeous. They are almost more like pets than flowers. What a fun time of year for you to see all this life blossoming forth. It always amazes me the strong force of nature when Spring starts. You can almost see the flowers growing they grow so quickly. Beautiful.


I saw some of those flowers in California, though they were likely not as big as those in your post. They are fascinating!



jheiens said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, when you write a pattern should we block the gauge swatch before measuring it? Perhaps it depends on if the item will be blocked or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Daralene, it does depend on whether the project will be blocked upon completion because gauge will have an effect on the size and on whether it will fit the wearer.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I agree with Joy. If I am blocking the finished piece, I do block the swatch, and if I plan to use the swatch in the project, I leave it attached to the ball and pin it out to measure; then, I unravel the swatch and use the yarn to start the project.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i'm getting an advertisement for traditional southern boiled, Cajun and other varieties - cook daily - of fresh boiled peanuts.
> 
> sam


For some reason, all I'm getting are ads for investment and stock advice. :shock:

I have pumpkin pies in the oven; my sis-in-law gave me some pumpkins and I cooked them earlier along with a few of the sweet potatoes my daddy grew (he has one that weighs 7 lbs! It took up half a bucket!). My parents and brother and sis-in-law gave me lots of good produce.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> that is too bad - hopefully they will find out what is wrong and will be able to help him - healing energy coming his way.
> 
> sam


Include my good thoughts as well. It must be frightening, indeed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like these very much...will you thread some elastic through the tops or leave them as they are? I'm going to keep that pattern/workshop information handy.



Designer1234 said:


> Here are the 'after' pictures of the felted socks I just finished. I will post the unfelted again just to show you the difference. this is my third pair. . I am keeping them for the reasons I mentioned in my first post with the non felted pictures, this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful....we don't have anything like that in this part of the US.



Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> I had decided that I am planting my celery in pots next year so that I can bring them in for the winter and see if I can keep them going, they did so well over the summer, I got 2 harvests from them. :thumbup:


I have also seen celery in the "grow your kitchen scraps" lists (I have had avocado pits and green onions grow but have never tried celery).


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, love the socks, they look really cosy.


they are really warm and we need that here. I knit myself 3 pairs of worsted socks last year and I wear one them underneath the felted slippers - keeps me warm and toasty-- most of the time. Sometimes when it is -25--30 outside nothing works so I climb into bed with a book and turn the automatic mattress cover which can heat at different temperatures, on to #3 -- old age, you know!

I hope the following year is just a rainy winter but having lived in Vancouver for 9 years I can handle that! you don't have to shovel it! and spring comes 3 months earlier than out here . so we shall see what we shall see. won't know for quite some time though

We go to see Pat's cardiologist on Thursday - for his check up. I think he is doing well but am always nervous until they pass him! I don't know what the life length of bovine valves is and can't bring myself to google for the info or ask.

silly me but I wouldn't want to know.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Thanks for the updates on Marianne- as positive as can expect at this time.
> 
> Love the hats you are doing Gwen. Are you gettingmuch knitting done while restriced? How are you going now?


I am holding Marianne in my heart (and all of you, of course).

Love the hats--are they very fiddly?

I pulled out a pair of socks I knitted last year (from the yarn we'd talked about before that stretched out) and put them on this morning as it was cold (49F). About an hour ago, I took them off as they were HUGE on my feet. I guess I'll just have to knit some more and do *something* with those others. You'd think I'd be used to disappointing results with knitting by now as much as I frog. LOL

Off to check my pie and see what my laptop is doing--still having trouble with it! :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I like these very much...will you thread some elastic through the tops or leave them as they are? I'm going to keep that pattern/workshop information handy.


no need as they aren't that wide - and can easily been rolled over if they stretch. I haven't found that felted wool does stretch though. They are drying right now -- will send a picture with them on my feet .


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday.
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Thanks for the update on Marianne. Sending her loads of healing energy.

Love the hat , it is awesome. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: Sending you tons of healing energies as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just had baked steak fajitas for dinner and they were awesome!! It was one of the DASH recipes...I'll pull it and post it tomorrow.

Sending out healing vibes to Marianne, Gwen, Charlotte and everyone else.

Prayers going out for Julie's brother too...that's a scary thing to have happen.

Gwen, the elephant hat is stupendous!! 

I re-started the Christmas stocking that I had begun last year...I think I've learned enough in the past year that I can make it in the round and not have a puckered face on the Santa because of too tight strands...it's moving much more quickly than I remember it doing last year....what a difference a year of experience can bring!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I had decided that I am planting my celery in pots next year so that I can bring them in for the winter and see if I can keep them going, they did so well over the summer, I got 2 harvests from them. :thumbup:


I have been eating from my celery most of the summer. The poor things haven't had much chance to get very big. It will be nice to have fresh celery over the winter. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the photos and the good memories they brought back. You certainly have seen lots of the world. Travel is one of my passions too which is why I love to see the photos from everyone on here. If you can't be there in person, sharing with KP friends is the next best thing!


We are very fortunate my son works for Air Canada and my daughter works for Westjet and we get a very good deal as parents of employees with both airlines and have for years. Once we stopped going to Arizona every winter we tried to go for a trip a year. We have to go on standby and 4 times we tried to go to Hongkong, the first time we ended up in Hawaii, (there were seats available) the 2nd and 3rd time we were able to go to Australia and finally we did get to Hong kong.

then the last asian trip we did something unsual, we booked a hotel room in Beijing and read up on it and really knew exactly what we wanted to do when we got there (forbidden city-- great wall, etc.)

Once we were at the airport there were lots of seats available so we thought great! but there are powerful headwinds coming and they didn't want to fill the plane so we didn't get on. I glanced over to the next take off site in the Vancouver airport and there was a AC plane going to Shanghai so I asked if there was room for us - they said yes and I waved to Pat to bring the luggage and l5 minutes later we were on our way to Shanghai -- no studying about it ahead of time. no hotel - nothing . I went and talked to the flight attendant and she gave us some info. We arrived in the middle of the night and the airport was very quiet but there was an info station open. I went up and between sign language and some English she understood we wanted an 'American hotel" she shook her head - 'only Chinese, only Chinese. '

We had been on the plane for 12 - 14 hours - she held up 5 fingers and said star so I said okay. She wrote something in Chinese and called a taxi for us. we gave him the address she had written down,and we were basket cases as we had no idea where we were going nor were we able to understand the driver. he pulled up to a hotel on the Bundt which is the original British part of Shanghai - we noticed that English names were on the street, and we walked into the most beautiful hotel -- with a gold dragon going up a huge circular staircase. the dragon was the full length of the stair case on the railing . so beautiful. someone took us up to the room and it was beautiful.

The bathroom had marble sinks and floor, and the beds were covered in pure white bedspreads with a chinese afghan in silk on top with embroidered dragons . We just fell asleep. It was not more than we pay for a hotel here so we decided to try to get along language wise and stayed the whole l0 days. What an amazing place. I loved it.

Ask me sometime to tell you the story of our trip to Suzhou - the silk factory and the adventure I had using the ladies room!

My son thought we were in Beijing while we were in Shanghai and he had to check the flights until he found us.

A real adventure. It is scary getting off a plane in another country with no hotel, in the middle of the night. Had a fun time finding a place in sydney Australia too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm late, DH got a call this morning from his boss informing him that he'd probably be headed back to Michigan today, so I had to run to the grocery store and get his cooler all put together so that he has food and water and tea for the next 4 or 5 days, then had to run it out to him at the shop in Scottsbluff. At least he had a drop off close by before he could leave so that I had time to get it all together and to him. They usually give him at least a days notice but they got the call early this morning, around 6 am I guess, letting them know the load was ready, so no advance notice this trip. Okay, enough ranting about that. I think I'll get caught up here and knit.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me company.


It is never nice when there is no notice for a long haul. Good thing you had time to get food together and take it to him. With him gone you will have a bit of extra time for KTP :roll: :roll: 
Think how sweet it will when he gets back. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm exactly the opposite....I don't like the wind...I think it's partly from being so scared during my first hurricane when I was small!
> juneK


That makes since. I have always wanted to chase hurricanes, I think it would be neat.


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Beautiful! Such lovely colours.


Thank you :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly midnight and I've a knitting and sewing group meeting to go to morrow so I'd best get to bed. Night night everyone.


Good night sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the beauties of many plants! I try to collect seeds where possible too.


I try to collect seeds as well and belonged to a seed swap when I was in Canada. Was great I was always getting the best plants from them.


----------



## jheiens

Good evening, all.

I've been busy with laundry, cooking and tending to Tim's after school activities. 

Haven't knitted at all in a couple of days but I'm about to finish a ''Manly Scarf #6" out of the variegated yarn Gwen gave us at KAP--the ones in the drink cup with cap and a pair of knitting needles sticking up as straws through the top. I found the pattern online and was definitely in a knitting slump this summer and finally decided to do something, even if it were wrong. The pattern is two rows only but wants to roll along the edges due to the 40stitch edges that are in stockinette stitches only. But it is nearly done and I will gift it to one of the guys around here for Christmas.

Still working on the VERY simple dish cloths which I've been making to restock personal needs for DD#1 and myself. Now DD#2 has a wedding this weekend for one of her crew members in her business ventures. She will share some of the cloths with this couple who come from very low-to-moderate income families and have little or nothing of their own. Not having met them nor been invited to the ceremony, Susan will give them as her gift.

Have a good evening/morning/whatever, each of you. Much love to each.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho

Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!

Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!

Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
Denise


----------



## jheiens

So happy to hear that you've found the earring!! Yippee!!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I have also seen celery in the "grow your kitchen scraps" lists (I have had avocado pits and green onions grow but have never tried celery).


I have grown romaine lettuce from what was left, it was not too bad took a while to get any size. The celery was the same way.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I have grown romaine lettuce from what was left, it was not too bad took a while to get any size. The celery was the same way.


I might try lettuce (I'm just not crazy about celery) next time I go to the store. I also have a couple of pineapples growing but who knows if they will make fruits or not...I have to keep everything in pots here, so probably not, but hey, it's worth a shot.


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Happy you found the earring. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


Make sure you contact me as if we are in the area we might be able to get together and take you around the Banff area- however that is around the time we might be moving to Vancouver Island so I can't promise. I can, however give you some suggestions of places to see and things to do. so let me know! You will love the drive from Vancouver to Banff and Lake Louise. Are you going to fly out of Calgary, or drive out. no we never did get to Beijing and likely won't now , but loved our adventures in Shanghai -- so interesting . I am glad we went to HongKong first -so interesting and a lot of people speak Englist - not so many in mainland China though. We managed because i just barrelled ahead and talked with my hands and expressions and managed to do very well, actually. Wonderful history as that is where the British were headquartered there and we were very close to the Bundt which is where the British Hotels were. the Bundt hotel (chinese) where we stayed was so interesting. I could talk about Shanghai all night so many things I had not known. Shirley


----------



## Spider

Gwen, that is the cutest hat. It looks like a lot of work to get that trunk to look like that. Hope you are feeling better. Thanks so much for the update on Marianne, sounds promising and will continue to send healing vibes to you both.
Shirley, those slipper socks look so warm and cozy.
Glad the lost was found. 
Good night to those going to sleep. Sleep tight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I might try lettuce (I'm just not crazy about celery) next time I go to the store. I also have a couple of pineapples growing but who knows if they will make fruits or not...I have to keep everything in pots here, so probably not, but hey, it's worth a shot.


lettuce is pretty easy to grow, I often have a pot of leaf lettuce growing all winter. Then other salad greens for extra flavor. I have not tried pineapple before, I do remember talking about it on here though.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> lettuce is pretty easy to grow, I often have a pot of leaf lettuce growing all winter. Then other salad greens for extra flavor. I have not tried pineapple before, I do remember talking about it on here though.


I've grown it in the garden before but since I've lived here, I can't have a garden outside. Maybe the lettuce will do well inside in the winter in the back room since it likes cooler weather. I have several seeds from my trip that people gave me so I will need to do some container gardening soon anyway (and several things need repotting). I have a bunch of snake plants I need to give away--they are taking over the room! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I've grown it in the garden before but since I've lived here, I can't have a garden outside. Maybe the lettuce will do well inside in the winter in the back room since it likes cooler weather. I have several seeds from my trip that people gave me so I will need to do some container gardening soon anyway (and several things need repotting). I have a bunch of snake plants I need to give away--they are taking over the room! :shock:


I have had plants taking over on occasion. I have several aloe vera plants that need to be repotted and gifted. In my garden I have 22 rosemary plants that all need to be indoors for the winter. not sure where I will put them all. They are small so I am not overly worried. The biggest one will be in the living room. Can't tell I like rosemary at all. I use it a lot :roll:


----------



## Patches39

Will say good night, have to go for a test tomorrow, calming the victory, that all will be good, pray all have a blessed tomorrow, praying for your healing, peace, and lots of love. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorlenna said:


> I am holding Marianne in my heart (and all of you, of course).
> 
> Love the hats--are they very fiddly?
> 
> They are knit flat; ears, truck, or whatever knitted separately and sewn on. Very easy actually.
> 
> O


----------



## Designer1234

I just got back from a quick visit to the hospital - gd twisted her ankle and we were concerned it was broken - she talked to us on the phone from the hospital and wanted Nana and Papa there so we headed down there -just as she was getting the results. it is a twisted ankle so that is a relief. 

I am so tired. Started a big workshop today and have spent the week working on the next workshops for this year as well as confirming next year. going to take it easy tomorrow. Things are getting under control now and I am going to go and read in about l5 minutes. It has been a big day.

talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat. She's had some setbacks with the wound and pain management, but was feeling good about the progress made in the last couple of days and was feeling especially good tonight. She's hopeful to stay that way and continue moving forward in her recovery.

She's able to get up with help and then walk through the halls and the patio so she's getting some fresh air. She'll be there for the rest of this week at least and maybe into next week----she knows she has to take her time.

Learned some things about the second surgery --- much more serious than she had let on...but she's on the mend now and focusing on that.

She got the first batch of cards and her DH brought them down for her to read -- she's having fun going through them. I told her more are on the way and she's glad and thanks everyone very much. She may be back on KP in a couple of days...but she promises she's going to take it easy.

I'll post this here and on the Connections and Tea Party but please pass this good news on to all her friends here on KP!


----------



## StellaK

I also have a bovine heart valve and my cardiologist told me it would last for ten to fifteen years. Good luck to Pat for his check up.


----------



## gagesmom

Rookie I am so happy that Jynx is getting better and is more chipper.

Spider I thank you for your hug today I really needed it.

Nicho so happy that you found your earring


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Dance that you found the earring...now be sure you have a good drain cover to prevent anything but water from going down the drain!!



nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


----------



## RookieRetiree

Mel----hugs from me too....



gagesmom said:


> Rookie I am so happy that Jynx is getting better and is more chipper.
> 
> Spider I thank you for your hug today I really needed it.
> 
> Nicho so happy that you found your earring


----------



## Designer1234

StellaK said:


> I also have a bovine heart valve and my cardiologist told me it would last for ten to fifteen years. Good luck to Pat for his check up.


you have brought me to tears with relief. It is just four and I had a horrible feeling it might not be that much longer. Thankyou -- I appreciate it. Isn't it silly that a grown woman is afraid to search for an answer as she is afraid of the answer. thankyou so much. You have helped me sleep tonight. He is so much part of my life I can't imagine losing him. I understand that many here have lost their spouses and I weep for them too. I just don't know how I would deal ( although I know I would, somehow)

Here is my thankyou for helping me deal with a huge worry! I am so glad you are doing well.


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Spider.
I really need a class on fixing mistakes. I can rip apart crochet and know just where I am and should do to correct it but knitting if there is a hole, I panick.


~~~I am SO in your corner! I totally panic when I drop a stitch or goof something up...having NO idea how I got into this mess! I'd sign up in a nano-second! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## pacer

I have stayed up way too late trying to skim over last week's KTP. I got home from my vacation late this afternoon and took Matthew out to lunch and unloaded the vehicle. Went to church for the rest of the evening to help with a mission project. Matthew came home from his art class with 3 ceramic pieces that he has made. Tells me to figure out what I can do with them. He is doing some nice things on the pottery wheel. I am so proud of him. I told him that our knitting friends love his drawings. He was so excited to do drawings for the ladies getting together at Rookies' home. 
Vacation was awesome. Will share more later, but need to get some sleep so I can go in to work in the morning.


----------



## EJS

Designer1234 said:


> That looks different than the bird's of paradise I saw in NZ and Hawaii and Fiji??? it is so beautful and would be wonderful all along a fence.
> 
> Isn't the world a wonderful place??? and people from all over are friends here -- great isn't it


This one grows in the front yard at my sisters' house in AZ. Weird to say my sister as it was my parents house. Been working on my mindset as I still have the phone # as mom n dad. 
At least I do know who I will get if I call  
EJ


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat. She's had some setbacks with the wound and pain management, but was feeling good about the progress made in the last couple of days and was feeling especially good tonight. She's hopeful to stay that way and continue moving forward in her recovery.
> 
> She's able to get up with help and then walk through the halls and the patio so she's getting some fresh air. She'll be there for the rest of this week at least and maybe into next week----she knows she has to take her time.
> 
> Learned some things about the second surgery --- much more serious than she had let on...but she's on the mend now and focusing on that.
> 
> She got the first batch of cards and her DH brought them down for her to read -- she's having fun going through them. I told her more are on the way and she's glad and thanks everyone very much. She may be back on KP in a couple of days...but she promises she's going to take it easy.
> 
> I'll post this here and on the Connections and Tea Party but please pass this good news on to all her friends here on KP!


Rookie - thanks so much for the update. Glad things are looking better for her.


----------



## EJS

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the 'after' pictures of the felted socks I just finished. I will post the unfelted again just to show you the difference. this is my third pair. . I am keeping them for the reasons I mentioned in my first post with the non felted pictures, this morning.


The socks look so cozy. The felting really does look great.
EJ


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


Gorgeous
EJ


----------



## EJS

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne this afternoon. She was in much brighter spirits the time before when she posted to me.
> 
> She told me I could share that she was to see the doctor at 1 pm today but she wasn't certain that he could or would do anything any faster than he'd previously told her. She has not had good days recently and seemed down. Also promised that she would keep Gwen informed of what was going on with her and family.
> 
> She loves all of us and covets our prayers. Promised her that we would keep storming Heaven's gates for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you for the update Joy. Keeping her close to my heart.
EJ


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Ya'll better pray for me. I have spent more than $50 on 9" and 12" circs, a needle storage case for the 9", and a gauge. Do you have to buy a gauge for each brand of needles?
> I Betty


~~~one gauge works for all needles. Stop spending. Save it for yarn! I have found that zip-lock sandwich bags work very well for storing circular needles. Use a black permanent marker to lable each bag.
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

darowil - i weigh 7.8571429 stones

sam



darowil said:


> We went from Imperial to metric in the 1970s for most things. While officially babies are weighed in grams unofficially we all still use lbs and ozs. Older people especially do still use both- but a lot of this is because old knitting patterns, recipes etc are still in imperial and so we still use it. But most of us think in either now (and the younger ones only metric. Other than a few like mine who spent 3 years in London which while in theory was metric used both so they can cope with either system).
> Other than babies I never use lbs and ozs (unless I'm using an old recipe). Long distances metric, knitting either. Tend to think in inches for small lengths.
> But your way of lbs and inches for height and weight of people I have no idea off. We used feet and inches and stones and lbs. So when I read a weight in lbs it means nothing- and it is too hard for me to convert it to stones. So when I read a book that tells me how tall someone is I have no idea whether they are tall or short. Same when weight is in lbs.


----------



## iamsam

great idea - i will mark that on the recipe.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hope you enjoy the tomato sauce, you could even add some cream to it and make cream of tomato soup.


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Goodnight to those of you sleeping now. Just had to vent right now. Please excuse the whining but earlier this afternoon I discovered I had lost one the diamond huggies earrings I had been wearing. Stripped the bed, searched the shower and the washing machine and the towel I used, scoured the carpets and the lawn under the clothesline, but no luck. No earring. Gift from my husband a couple of years ago for my 60th while we were in Europe. The trip was my birthday present so the earrings, bought in Rome on our last day, were a lovely surprise. Aww well, it is no big deal in the whole scheme of things (but I am feeling misearable right now)
> 
> ~~~It's okay to vent. The frustrating thing is that you KNOW the earring is there...somewhere! Don't throw anything out until you search again. Did it get caught in your clothing as you took it off? Don't you wish for a "/diamond detector"? Here's hoping * crossing all fingers & toes! Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Time for me to hit the hay and get some shut eye for a few hours. 

Sleep, sleep where for art thou sleep, please do not elude me tonight. The eyes are heavy and my mind is dreary needing to rest. The sweet sound of the rain upon the roof will help lull me into slumber. 
Until a new days dawns good dear friends good night.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> 'Bulldog, I am curious about boiled peanuts. I have lived in the south many years and have never had boiled peanuts. How are they seasoned? Do you boil them in the shell? What do you serve them with? etc. Thanks for the info.


~~~I'm thinking some kind of spices, salting, or something would help "boiled peanuts". They are an acquired taste. Could use some help....IMHO. :roll: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

what did i tell you denise - throw it out into the universe - and if it is to be the universe will give it back to you.

sam



nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


----------



## Pup lover

Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine. Worked Friday morning and was wiped out after that. Sunday spent the day with my friend from Colorado who was here visiting. Went to Tuesday Morning and they actually had two of the Kollage needles left! So I got a size 10 and a 0. Couldnt believe they still had some. Worked a full day today, off tomorrow and half days Wed. Thurs. & Friday, then nothing for the weekend except cleaning up yard and emptying the planters. I have a couple of pictures to post probably wont get that done till late in the week or maybe next tea party. Charlotte called on Sunday while I was in Bloomington so DH and she talked for about 10 minutes he said. She was home for that day and going to the rehab place today. I skimmed very very quickly to try and catch up, Marianne you are in my thoughts and prayers. Gwen am so glad that you are doing well. Prayers for everyone who is in need. Caren I knew youd make it through the interview etc. Cant wait to see the show. Love seeing all the pictures and I love Gypsycreams animals, have a couple of her patterns though I havent finished one yet. Attempted one, got stuck moved on to something else. Hope everyone has a great today or tomorrow! Hugs to you all


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief the phone scammers have changed their tactics.!
> While I was at mums today, her phone rang and I answered it.
> Hello is that .....(my mums name)? Yep, I say. Well I am ringing to let you know that Australian Federal Govt owes you $5,000.00.
> Oh really?, I say.. what for? He says you have overpaid over the years you eletricity, gas, blah blah. Oh yeah... I say.
> Then he asks would you like it paid into your bank account?
> I say... well I think I will get your companies number so I can call to varify this.
> He says.. yes that is fine, I just need to confirm your date of birth so I know I have the right person.
> I say... Oh no I am not giving that out over the phone, give me the phone no so then I can varify.
> And he hung up!!
> :evil: :evil:


~~~smart girl :x :x :x evil people :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: SO GLAD you answered the phone. Lesson to all....give out NO INFO over the phone!!!!
Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for update on Jynx.
Mel, you and your family have a permanent hug from me.
Shirley rest you have earned it. I admire your gumption to just go to the airport and get on the next flight! I did that in Europe with the trains and had a lovely time. Felt so sauve and daring.
Which reminds me I am not getting any younger or healthier so I best do some thinking about travel while I still can!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, bit cloudy today, but still mild. Going for a swim shortly.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Meanwhile Monday photos


~~~no words....just beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Hugs for you too


RookieRetiree said:


> Mel----hugs from me too....


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sassafras thanks for the permanent hug. One coming back to you too.


sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Jynx.
> Mel, you and your family have a permanent hug from me.
> Shirley rest you have earned it. I admire your gumption to just go to the airport and get on the next flight! I did that in Europe with the trains and had a lovely time. Felt so sauve and daring.
> Which reminds me I am not getting any younger or healthier so I best do some thinking about travel while I still can!


----------



## sassafras123

Welsh cookies
Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar, plus more for sprinkling
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter (1 stick), cold and diced, plus more for cooking
3/4 cup currants
2 large eggs, slightly beaten
2 to 3 tablespoons buttermilk
Melted butter, for cooking
Directions
Whisk the flour, sugar, baking powder, zest, nutmeg and salt in a medium bowl. Rub in the butter with your fingertips until the mixture looks sandy. Stir in the currants. Beat the eggs and 2 tablespoons of the buttermilk together. Stir into the dry ingredients to make a shaggy dough, add more buttermilk if the dough is dry. Gather dough into a disk, wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Roll the dough on a floured workspace into a piece about 1/4-inch thick. Cut into 2 to 3- inch rounds.

Heat a griddle or frying pan over medium-low heat. Brush the pan surface with butter. Cook the cookies until slightly brown and cooked through, about 4 to 5 minutes on each side. Transfer to a rack, sprinkle with sugar and cool. Store in a cookie tin.
I do not use orange zest nor have I heard of anyone using it. This is a FoodNetwork recipe.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Might be worth having the plumber check to see if it can be recovered, or at least a phone call. Sometimes there are curves in the pipes where things can settle and be retrieved. Not sure about shower though, but perhaps further down the pipe.


~~~go for it!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> It can never hurt to try it and if it works for you the rewards are fresh veggies that you know what has gone into them. I am not sure why this year the egg plant grew so well but am glad they did. We have gotten 10 from three plants so far. I will get pics of what is still out there today.


~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


Yeah for the earring :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
> Carol il/oh


What about chutney or salsa or some relish?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat. She's had some setbacks with the wound and pain management, but was feeling good about the progress made in the last couple of days and was feeling especially good tonight. She's hopeful to stay that way and continue moving forward in her recovery.
> 
> She's able to get up with help and then walk through the halls and the patio so she's getting some fresh air. She'll be there for the rest of this week at least and maybe into next week----she knows she has to take her time.
> 
> Learned some things about the second surgery --- much more serious than she had let on...but she's on the mend now and focusing on that.
> 
> She got the first batch of cards and her DH brought them down for her to read -- she's having fun going through them. I told her more are on the way and she's glad and thanks everyone very much. She may be back on KP in a couple of days...but she promises she's going to take it easy.
> 
> I'll post this here and on the Connections and Tea Party but please pass this good news on to all her friends here on KP!


Thanks for the Jynx update- she really has not had an easy time of this. And this one should have been a relative breeze as well. But good that she is slowly picking up- and maybe accepting better this time that she needs to let her body take its time to recuperate? -rather than telling her body what it should be doing and when.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful....we don't have anything like that in this part of the US.


They seem to do well in our warm and humid climate!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you learn something new everyday daralene - besides a master knitter you are going to be a computer fix-it person.
> 
> sam
> 
> quote=Angora1]Thanks Sam. Yes I use that also, but this wasn't the text only, I do that for making the posts and photos bigger, but this was at the top of the screen and the bottom. I had hit an arrow and it made the screen so big that it covered all my symbols for the tool bar and the computer. I shut down Firefox and then went into the computer bar and under Window clicked on minimize. Phew. That fixed it.


[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had baked steak fajitas for dinner and they were awesome!! It was one of the DASH recipes...I'll pull it and post it tomorrow.
> 
> Sending out healing vibes to Marianne, Gwen, Charlotte and everyone else.
> 
> Prayers going out for Julie's brother too...that's a scary thing to have happen.


Thanks Rookie! Prayers for everyone in need!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> They come courtesy of my neighbour- it is good at this time of year with the blossoms and all!


Well at least you won't be out there chopping them down. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I try to collect seeds as well and belonged to a seed swap when I was in Canada. Was great I was always getting the best plants from them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> He is having serious problems ,Sam, which he has not previously encountered. He gets very dizzy and ends up blind- so the doctor has cancelled his driver's license. This obviously is extremely limiting. Every day this week he has appointments with one or other specialist, private and public health system- to cover all bases- could be another 2 - 3 weeks before there are any answers.


That sounds quite serious. Sad to hear this Julie. Hope he gets some answers sooner than that before something really serious happens.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - i weigh 7.8571429 stones
> 
> sam


No wonder you keep saying you would like to put on weight (BTW we use stones and pounds and feet and inches- so when I put my height in the other day I said 5'4" becuase that is how we said it. That is 64" and for cms just add a 1 to the front! Checked it on my confesion site and it seems that I have either given myself an extra 1/2 inch or deprived myself of it in the past! (164 is actually about 164 1/2 inchs) No idea of my weight in stones and lbs. That has changed unfortunately unlike my height. 
Our bathroom scales used to have stones and pounds marked on them- do yours just have pounds?


----------



## Cashmeregma

1 large onion 6 large tomatoes
Small tin tomato puree 2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 1 teaspoon sugar
Salt and pepper to taste Small handful basil leaves

Skin and chop tomatoes and onion.

In pan put I tbs olive oil heat gentle and add onions, sweat onions down without changing colour. Add chopped tomatoes and bring gently to the boil reduce to simmer for about 1 hour. Add tomato puree, the rest of the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sugar and seasoning. Mix well and cook for a further 10 minutes. Allow to cool and little and then liquidize the mixture, at the end add the finely chopped basil.
It will keep for a while in the fridge but I tend to freeze it in useable portions.

Hope this all makes sense. Service with pasta and whatever else you fancy.[/quote]

Thanks Purple. I can't wait to make the tomato sauce. I have some really great tomatoes too.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Gorgeous
> EJ


they are, aren't they?!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> We are getting rain here rather hard at times which I nice.


That was a great video, love the sounds of the rain, it makes it's own music. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> darowil - i weigh 7.8571429 stones
> 
> sam


now that Sam, is a measure we would never use to that number of decimal points!!!!!!!!! We would probably say 7 and three quarters.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine. Worked Friday morning and was wiped out after that. Sunday spent the day with my friend from Colorado who was here visiting. Went to Tuesday Morning and they actually had two of the Kollage needles left! So I got a size 10 and a 0. Couldnt believe they still had some. Worked a full day today, off tomorrow and half days Wed. Thurs. & Friday, then nothing for the weekend except cleaning up yard and emptying the planters. I have a couple of pictures to post probably wont get that done till late in the week or maybe next tea party. Charlotte called on Sunday while I was in Bloomington so DH and she talked for about 10 minutes he said. She was home for that day and going to the rehab place today. I skimmed very very quickly to try and catch up, Marianne you are in my thoughts and prayers. Gwen am so glad that you are doing well. Prayers for everyone who is in need. Caren I knew youd make it through the interview etc. Cant wait to see the show. Love seeing all the pictures and I love Gypsycreams animals, have a couple of her patterns though I havent finished one yet. Attempted one, got stuck moved on to something else. Hope everyone has a great today or tomorrow! Hugs to you all


Glad that you are recovering- and thanks for the news of Charlotte!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> now that Sam, is a measure we would never use to that number of decimal points!!!!!!!!! We would probably say 7 and three quarters.


If I was going to do it with decimal points I would say 7.8 (but if I was working it out roughly in my head would probably also say 7 3/4). Isn' it funny how even withthe same measuring system use it in different ways?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Well at least you won't be out there chopping them down. LOL


It is a good thing I don't go in for tit for tat!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That sounds quite serious. Sad to hear this Julie. Hope he gets some answers sooner than that before something really serious happens.


He remains remarkably up beat- but it has to be very frustrating for one so independent.


----------



## siouxann

budasha said:


> I've never heard of grape pies. I would have thought they would be too soupy! Any idea how they make them? Skinless? Would be interested in trying one.


Here is a NY state recipe I found online:

GRAPE PIE

Even though they may be perfectly willing to share their recipes, the bakers of Naples have trouble letting outsiders in on the secret of the perfect pie because they never bake just one: they prepare pies in quantity. After much consideration, Irene Bouchard worked out the following for me:

5 1/2 cups Concord grapes, washed 
about 1 cup sugar, depending on the sweetness of the grapes 
1 tablespoon tapioca 
Pastry for a 9-inch pie

Pop the skins off the grapes by pinching them at the end opposite the stem; set them aside. Put the pulp (without water) into a heavy pan, bring it to a boil, and let it boil 5 to 6 minutes. Put it through a colander or food mill to remove the seeds. Pour the hot pulp over the skins and let the mixture sit for 5 hours. ("This colors the pulp and makes it pretty.") Add the sugar and tapioca, then pour the mixture into the pie crust and dot with butter. Put on the top crust. (Irene uses a "floating" top crusta circle of dough slightly smaller than the top of the piebecause it is easier than crimping top and bottom together and it also makes a pretty purple ring around the edge.) Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Lower the temperature to 350 degrees and cook 20 minutes more until the crust is browned and the juice begins to bubble up.

The ones I bought there were made from Concord grapes, and the lady who made them picked the seeds out of each grape. Also, I think she used either cornstarch or flour to thicken it, not the tapioca mentioned in the recipe above.
I haven't tried to make one, but this has made me hungry for one, so maybe later.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Here is a NY state recipe I found online:
> 
> GRAPE PIE
> 
> Even though they may be perfectly willing to share their recipes, the bakers of Naples have trouble letting outsiders in on the secret of the perfect pie because they never bake just one: they prepare pies in quantity. After much consideration, Irene Bouchard worked out the following for me:
> 
> 5 1/2 cups Concord grapes, washed
> about 1 cup sugar, depending on the sweetness of the grapes
> 1 tablespoon tapioca
> Pastry for a 9-inch pie
> 
> Pop the skins off the grapes by pinching them at the end opposite the stem; set them aside. Put the pulp (without water) into a heavy pan, bring it to a boil, and let it boil 5 to 6 minutes. Put it through a colander or food mill to remove the seeds. Pour the hot pulp over the skins and let the mixture sit for 5 hours. ("This colors the pulp and makes it pretty.") Add the sugar and tapioca, then pour the mixture into the pie crust and dot with butter. Put on the top crust. (Irene uses a "floating" top crusta circle of dough slightly smaller than the top of the piebecause it is easier than crimping top and bottom together and it also makes a pretty purple ring around the edge.) Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Lower the temperature to 350 degrees and cook 20 minutes more until the crust is browned and the juice begins to bubble up.
> 
> The ones I bought there were made from Concord grapes, and the lady who made them picked the seeds out of each grape. Also, I think she used either cornstarch or flour to thicken it, not the tapioca mentioned in the recipe above.
> I haven't tried to make one, but this has made me hungry for one, so maybe later.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> What about chutney or salsa or some relish?


Green tomato pickles? yum


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Thanks Gwen. I know this is even harder on you than us. Appreciate you letting us know. The elephant is fantastic.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> No, we are going to put radiant/ underfloor heating in my DSM's bathroom when they put the new tile floor in and then we are going to put it in our basement when we put the bathroom in there. It's not real expensive anymore either, it's not cheap but not unreasonable.


Thanks Poledra. That's good to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I use the same gauge for my square needles as well- but they do tend to knit up to a different size, but as I only have a couple for socks the fact that I can't remember whether they knit up as a size bigger or smaller doesn't matter. (I'm so fussy that most of the time I just grab a needle for the socks by looking at the yarn and the empty needles and thinking that looks the best match. Or this is the only needle better get a thinner/thicker yarn for them. Usually works). Am more careful for things that don't stretch or that I don't knit as often.
> Now the thing I am knitting that the pattern is wrong for I swatched (but didn't block- then again I won't block it) and tried it on this morning (top down so easy to do) and it looks like fitting! So I can do things correctly if I feel it is needed.


You definitely have knitting instinct.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> It is the 27th of October, and it does get easier as time goes by. Yes, I'm glad she got the job--she took us over to the shop and WOW he does amazing work, so we know she had a fantastic teacher.
> 
> Oh, the cats LOVE alpaca and I have to fight them over it sometimes!


Hugs.

Cute that the cats love alpaca too. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I am holding Marianne in my heart (and all of you, of course).
> 
> Love the hats--are they very fiddly?
> 
> I pulled out a pair of socks I knitted last year (from the yarn we'd talked about before that stretched out) and put them on this morning as it was cold (49F). About an hour ago, I took them off as they were HUGE on my feet. I guess I'll just have to knit some more and do *something* with those others. You'd think I'd be used to disappointing results with knitting by now as much as I frog. LOL
> 
> Off to check my pie and see what my laptop is doing--still having trouble with it! :roll:


Can you felt them?


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I just got back from a quick visit to the hospital - gd twisted her ankle and we were concerned it was broken - she talked to us on the phone from the hospital and wanted Nana and Papa there so we headed down there -just as she was getting the results. it is a twisted ankle so that is a relief.
> 
> I am so tired. Started a big workshop today and have spent the week working on the next workshops for this year as well as confirming next year. going to take it easy tomorrow. Things are getting under control now and I am going to go and read in about l5 minutes. It has been a big day.
> 
> talk to you all tomorrow.


So glad that it was just a twist and nothing worse.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Time for me to hit the hay and get some shut eye for a few hours.
> 
> Sleep, sleep where for art thou sleep, please do not elude me tonight. The eyes are heavy and my mind is dreary needing to rest. The sweet sound of the rain upon the roof will help lull me into slumber.
> Until a new days dawns good dear friends good night.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Up again a bit early! but it will be one of those up/down sorts of days! I am enjoying an early 'cuppa' , Ringo is at my feet, having had some of his biscuits- bit soon to give him his proper breakfast. Managed to stitch two skirts yesterday- quite pleased about this because a year ago my shoulder made sewing all but impossible- so when I go out today I can choose which of my new skirts to wear. Gradually working my way through the box/work room- going into more chaos at present- but the more time I spend there the more things I am locating, which is good.
> Are you all recovered from the filming? I gather naughty Luna is starting to settle down. She certainly needed too- how is Kiwi?-just making a mix with rice and veges, may throw in an egg and cheese, and a bit of chilli- this will do breakfast, lunch and dinner for today. One tends to cut corners for one's self.
> It was good to talk with my brother last night- Bronwen is taking a few days off from studying to be with the children, it is the second week of the School holidays- Probably Peter needed a break too- it is quite an adjustment becoming a full-time house father- Alastair did it for years especially seeing their youngest through school- he has a mild cerebral palsy, and other issues- so needed a one on one aide most of the way through.
> I think I slept! I don't recall dreaming- but that is not necessarily a bad thing! Hope your morning is progressing well! Hugs!


 :thumbup: Am glad your shoulder is good enough now to be able to sew again.

No sewing for me... definately not my thing... I can thread a needle and take up a hem or sew on a button and sew up kinitting. But thats it.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> So happy to hear that you've found the earring!! Yippee!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, its 4.30pm and it has been a lovely sunny day.  
I had my lounge and passage carpets steamed cleaned yesterday... wow, he did a great job.! Today I had an electrician come to put in a new switch for my lounge ceiling fan.... the old one was goodness know how old and a box type switch that got VERY hot. So while he was here I asked him to put in another power point too as they charge $80. per hour with a minimum hour charge. He had told me it wouldnt take long to change over the switch, so that worked out well coz I was paying for the labour anyway. 

I still have quite a bit to catch up on TP so back to reading....


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is never nice when there is no notice for a long haul. Good thing you had time to get food together and take it to him. With him gone you will have a bit of extra time for KTP :roll: :roll:
> Think how sweet it will when he gets back. :thumbup: :thumbup:


For some reason I seem to never have much time lately, either running and doing things with/for DSM or catching up on the stuff here at home. I think I will be relieved when she goes back to work in a week. lol...I need a good rest. 
Yes, it will be good when he gets home, should be home Friday, but he'll probably be off again on Monday, but at least I have time with him, that's better than nothing. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to hit the sack. I'll see you all tomorrow and finish getting caught up then, am reading backwards the 14 pages I need to catch up on. 
Sleep well all... Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> That looks different than the bird's of paradise I saw in NZ and Hawaii and Fiji??? it is so beautful and would be wonderful all along a fence.
> 
> Isn't the world a wonderful place??? and people from all over are friends here -- great isn't it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Learn something new every day. Didn't know you used lbs. for any weight. Always wondered why we used lbs and everyone else uses kilos, but perhaps it came over from UK??


We have used kilos for a long time, but most of us still seem to use lbs when talking about a birth weight (no idea why), but not when we do our own weight. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> We are getting rain here rather hard at times which I nice.


 :thumbup: Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


Very nice! Thats the type we have over here too. There is a huge bush of it where my mum lives, its just about to flower.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> way to go sugarsugar - what do you bet that they erased your phone number from their list. way to go.
> 
> sam


Why, thank you Sam! But I bet they will call again, they make me SO angry!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> He is having serious problems ,Sam, which he has not previously encountered. He gets very dizzy and ends up blind- so the doctor has cancelled his driver's license. This obviously is extremely limiting. Every day this week he has appointments with one or other specialist, private and public health system- to cover all bases- could be another 2 - 3 weeks before there are any answers.


Goodness :shock: Sorry to hear that, I hope they get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?


Just flip your computer :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.
> 
> Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.
> 
> Cool! I have them also, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Just flip your computer :-D


 :thumbup: LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Another cool hat! Thanks for the update... I am so glad she saw the surgeon earlier and it sounds like she will be in good hands.
I have seen her post of FB also.
((((((HUGS)))))))) to you both.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Do you have such such civilised callers? Ours don't seem to keep any record- just keep ringing the numbers repeatedly.I've also had then ring me back becuase I hung up on them.


 :thumbup: They are such a pain and sometimes they even have the nerve to argue!! :evil:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Glad to hear that things sound a little better for Marianne and continue to keep her in my heart.
That's a fabulous hat!!


----------



## dollyclaire

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

So glad she has now seen the doctor and that things are in motion. Will continue to send healing thoughts for you both. Perhaps you will rest a bit easier knowing that Marianne is now being taken care of by the doctor.


----------



## dollyclaire

jheiens said:


> So happy to hear that you've found the earring!! Yippee!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Designer1244 - "Ask me sometime to tell you the story of our trip to Suzhou - the silk factory and the adventure I had using the ladies room!"
.............................................................................................................


Please do tell, Shirley! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Am glad your shoulder is good enough now to be able to sew again.
> 
> No sewing for me... definately not my thing... I can thread a needle and take up a hem or sew on a button and sew up kinitting. But thats it.


I am glad too- being large and tall makes it pretty hard finding clothing at the best of times- and sewn by me means I don't walk in to a room and go oh dear, 'snap'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to hit the sack. I'll see you all tomorrow and finish getting caught up then, am reading backwards the 14 pages I need to catch up on.
> Sleep well all... Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hugs too!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice! Thats the type we have over here too. There is a huge bush of it where my mum lives, its just about to flower.


That must be quite something!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness :shock: Sorry to hear that, I hope they get to the bottom of it all.


he is anticipating quite a wait, to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Time to say good night and switch off for a bit! Happy day to all who are up!


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Denise


 :thumbup: Hurray!! Very lucky.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat. She's had some setbacks with the wound and pain management, but was feeling good about the progress made in the last couple of days and was feeling especially good tonight. She's hopeful to stay that way and continue moving forward in her recovery.
> 
> She's able to get up with help and then walk through the halls and the patio so she's getting some fresh air. She'll be there for the rest of this week at least and maybe into next week----she knows she has to take her time.
> 
> Learned some things about the second surgery --- much more serious than she had let on...but she's on the mend now and focusing on that.
> 
> She got the first batch of cards and her DH brought them down for her to read -- she's having fun going through them. I told her more are on the way and she's glad and thanks everyone very much. She may be back on KP in a couple of days...but she promises she's going to take it easy.
> 
> I'll post this here and on the Connections and Tea Party but please pass this good news on to all her friends here on KP!


I am glad she is getting there finally. I was wondering if that second surgery might have been fairly serious. Thanks for the update.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine. Worked Friday morning and was wiped out after that. Sunday spent the day with my friend from Colorado who was here visiting. Went to Tuesday Morning and they actually had two of the Kollage needles left! So I got a size 10 and a 0. Couldnt believe they still had some. Worked a full day today, off tomorrow and half days Wed. Thurs. & Friday, then nothing for the weekend except cleaning up yard and emptying the planters. I have a couple of pictures to post probably wont get that done till late in the week or maybe next tea party. Charlotte called on Sunday while I was in Bloomington so DH and she talked for about 10 minutes he said. She was home for that day and going to the rehab place today. I skimmed very very quickly to try and catch up, Marianne you are in my thoughts and prayers. Gwen am so glad that you are doing well. Prayers for everyone who is in need. Caren I knew youd make it through the interview etc. Cant wait to see the show. Love seeing all the pictures and I love Gypsycreams animals, have a couple of her patterns though I havent finished one yet. Attempted one, got stuck moved on to something else. Hope everyone has a great today or tomorrow! Hugs to you all


Cellulitis doesn't take long to take hold. Glad yo got it taken care of right away. You have been busy. My pots are still waiting to be taken care of. I'd best get at it of the snow will be here and there will be a mad rush to get them away. Once I knew the interviews were going to be outdoors I was so much more relaxed. HUGS back to you and have a great day as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
> Carol il/oh


My Elishia makes green tomato mincemeat with hers. It is one of my favorites for pies and cookies. Sometimes I use it jam on toast.
I just found this Cow chow is another thing yo could make with them. It is delish.

http://tipnut.com/green-tomato-recipes/


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine.
> 
> Good grief! So glad you are doing ok again.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~smart girl :x :x :x evil people :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: SO GLAD you answered the phone. Lesson to all....give out NO INFO over the phone!!!!
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That was a great video, love the sounds of the rain, it makes it's own music. :thumbup:


I love the rain too. I got to fall asleep to the rain last night was so nice, very calming. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Here is a NY state recipe I found online:
> 
> GRAPE PIE
> 
> Even though they may be perfectly willing to share their recipes, the bakers of Naples have trouble letting outsiders in on the secret of the perfect pie because they never bake just one: they prepare pies in quantity. After much consideration, Irene Bouchard worked out the following for me:
> 
> I looked up the receipt too, I have concord grapes in the fridge I was going to make jelly. I think I may have to try to pie., they sound very good.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: They are such a pain and sometimes they even have the nerve to argue!! :evil:


yeah- our telephone callers seem unable to think. I've had one telling me that I am much better moving to them because they have a better deal. Why I ask why as I get more calls now than you are offering for lesss than you are going to charge me. Because our offer is better...? Go figure.

BTW we had your Chow Mein for tea tonight- nice and simple and very tasty.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> For some reason I seem to never have much time lately, either running and doing things with/for DSM or catching up on the stuff here at home. I think I will be relieved when she goes back to work in a week. lol...I need a good rest.
> Yes, it will be good when he gets home, should be home Friday, but he'll probably be off again on Monday, but at least I have time with him, that's better than nothing. :roll:


I have noticed you have been rather busy. You sound as if you need a rest. 
That makes it quality time when they get back which is sometimes nicer than quantity.  I think any way.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?


It was raining again when I went to bed last night too very good for the ground. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I don't know why the videos would be upside down. That is odd. A question I must ask my computer geeks. hmmmm


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar wrote:
Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?



darowil said:


> Just flip your computer :-D


lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy. 

Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the 'after' pictures of the felted socks I just finished. I will post the unfelted again just to show you the difference. this is my third pair. . I am keeping them for the reasons I mentioned in my first post with the non felted pictures, this morning.


They look great. I think I'm going to have to knit myself some socks/slippers for winter.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.

So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.

Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.

I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.

In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> yeah- our telephone callers seem unable to think. I've had one telling me that I am much better moving to them because they have a better deal. Why I ask why as I get more calls now than you are offering for lesss than you are going to charge me. Because our offer is better...? Go figure.
> 
> BTW we had your Chow Mein for tea tonight- nice and simple and very tasty.


Oh good, glad you liked the chow mein. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


A lot of work went into that peacock!


----------



## ptofValerie

darowil said:


> A lot of work went into that peacock!


I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


Great pictures and i love the centrepiece, very clever. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Love all the flower photos - Julie I saw those birds of paradise when I visited South Africa. The plants there were amazing.
> 
> Angora here is the recipe for Welsh cakes.
> 
> 8 oz Self Raising flour 4 oz butter Hnadful of sultanas
> 3 oz castor sugar 1 egg
> 
> Extra butter for greasing the griddle
> 
> Mix flour and butter to look like breadcrumbs. Add sugar, sultanas and then the egg, form into a dough using some milk if necessary.
> Roll out and cut into rounds about 1/4" thick.
> Place on greased and heated griddle and cook for about 2-3 mins on each side until cooked and golden brown.
> While hot toss in castor sugar mixed with some cinnamon.
> 
> You can omit the fruit and instead of tossing in sugar serve buttered with jam.
> 
> Sam, the recipe for passata pomodore is very complicated so I have adapted it as follows
> 
> You can make any amount you like but these are the rough proportions.
> 
> 1 large onion 6 large tomatoes
> Small tin tomato puree 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 1 teaspoon sugar
> Salt and pepper to taste Small handful basil leaves
> 
> Skin and chop tomatoes and onion.
> 
> In pan put I tbs olive oil heat gentle and add onions, sweat onions down without changing colour. Add chopped tomatoes and bring gently to the boil reduce to simmer for about 1 hour. Add tomato puree, the rest of the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sugar and seasoning. Mix well and cook for a further 10 minutes. Allow to cool and little and then liquidize the mixture, at the end add the finely chopped basil.
> It will keep for a while in the fridge but I tend to freeze it in useable portions.
> 
> Hope this all makes sense. Service with pasta and whatever else you fancy.


Love the recipes Purple. Do you think the Welsh cakes would freeze? If I make that amount I might have to eat them all in one go!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

Thanks for the update. A needle biopsy will provide alot of answers. Sending hugs and prayers to her.
I just love your elephant hat. Might have to make that for my GS for Christmas. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


Very clever turkey!

Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.
> 
> So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.
> 
> I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.
> 
> In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


It would be so lovely to spend time in your garden!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> We went from Imperial to metric in the 1970s for most things. While officially babies are weighed in grams unofficially we all still use lbs and ozs. Older people especially do still use both- but a lot of this is because old knitting patterns, recipes etc are still in imperial and so we still use it. But most of us think in either now (and the younger ones only metric. Other than a few like mine who spent 3 years in London which while in theory was metric used both so they can cope with either system).
> Other than babies I never use lbs and ozs (unless I'm using an old recipe). Long distances metric, knitting either. Tend to think in inches for small lengths.
> But your way of lbs and inches for height and weight of people I have no idea off. We used feet and inches and stones and lbs. So when I read a weight in lbs it means nothing- and it is too hard for me to convert it to stones. So when I read a book that tells me how tall someone is I have no idea whether they are tall or short. Same when weight is in lbs.


Here in the UK we tend to use both. I think there was a bit of a battle a few years ago when the government said everything had to be metric. Fruit and veg market traders in particular dug their heels in and said they had always used lbs and ounces and would not change. There were a few fines and even threats of imprisonment but I think it's all settled down now. Our local market still weighs in lbs! 
Babies seem to be weighed in both. Kgs for the official hospital notes and lbs/ozs for everyone else.
We weigh ourselves in stones and lbs. Distances between two towns are signposted in miles. If you have to weigh baggage for a flight it's in Kgs! Confusing or what!!!


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the photos and the good memories they brought back. You certainly have seen lots of the world. Travel is one of my passions too which is why I love to see the photos from everyone on here. If you can't be there in person, sharing with KP friends is the next best thing!


Here here! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Do you have such such civilised callers? Ours don't seem to keep any record- just keep ringing the numbers repeatedly.I've also had then ring me back becuase I hung up on them.


What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


The one's that really get me, are the computerised ones - where the company does not even pay for a person to have work- they even respond to my answerphone I have discovered!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> We are very fortunate my son works for Air Canada and my daughter works for Westjet and we get a very good deal as parents of employees with both airlines and have for years. Once we stopped going to Arizona every winter we tried to go for a trip a year. We have to go on standby and 4 times we tried to go to Hongkong, the first time we ended up in Hawaii, (there were seats available) the 2nd and 3rd time we were able to go to Australia and finally we did get to Hong kong.
> 
> then the last asian trip we did something unsual, we booked a hotel room in Beijing and read up on it and really knew exactly what we wanted to do when we got there (forbidden city-- great wall, etc.)
> 
> Once we were at the airport there were lots of seats available so we thought great! but there are powerful headwinds coming and they didn't want to fill the plane so we didn't get on. I glanced over to the next take off site in the Vancouver airport and there was a AC plane going to Shanghai so I asked if there was room for us - they said yes and I waved to Pat to bring the luggage and l5 minutes later we were on our way to Shanghai -- no studying about it ahead of time. no hotel - nothing . I went and talked to the flight attendant and she gave us some info. We arrived in the middle of the night and the airport was very quiet but there was an info station open. I went up and between sign language and some English she understood we wanted an 'American hotel" she shook her head - 'only Chinese, only Chinese. '
> 
> We had been on the plane for 12 - 14 hours - she held up 5 fingers and said star so I said okay. She wrote something in Chinese and called a taxi for us. we gave him the address she had written down,and we were basket cases as we had no idea where we were going nor were we able to understand the driver. he pulled up to a hotel on the Bundt which is the original British part of Shanghai - we noticed that English names were on the street, and we walked into the most beautiful hotel -- with a gold dragon going up a huge circular staircase. the dragon was the full length of the stair case on the railing . so beautiful. someone took us up to the room and it was beautiful.
> 
> The bathroom had marble sinks and floor, and the beds were covered in pure white bedspreads with a chinese afghan in silk on top with embroidered dragons . We just fell asleep. It was not more than we pay for a hotel here so we decided to try to get along language wise and stayed the whole l0 days. What an amazing place. I loved it.
> 
> Ask me sometime to tell you the story of our trip to Suzhou - the silk factory and the adventure I had using the ladies room!
> 
> My son thought we were in Beijing while we were in Shanghai and he had to check the flights until he found us.
> 
> A real adventure. It is scary getting off a plane in another country with no hotel, in the middle of the night. Had a fun time finding a place in sydney Australia too.


Love your story Shirley! I was lucky enough to visit Shanghai about 10 years ago. Just loved the city. I particularly wanted to see The Bund having read so much about it but in fact fell in love with all the marvellous new buildings on the other side of the river. Never knew I would feel that way about modern buildings but they were just magnificent!


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


So glad you found the earring.  What a relief!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


Now thats a good idea


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> darowil - i weigh 7.8571429 stones
> 
> sam


Mind a puff of wind doesn't blow you away!! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

If Angora's teacher is headed this way for the Stitches MW Show in Schaumburg, we'll pack her class!!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


Wow! That centrepiece would look good on any table - especially at Christmas. Might need to practice a few times first!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you back safe and sound....hope you didn't get the rain that we got. Thanks for heading our way and spending time for us.



pacer said:


> I have stayed up way too late trying to skim over last week's KTP. I got home from my vacation late this afternoon and took Matthew out to lunch and unloaded the vehicle. Went to church for the rest of the evening to help with a mission project. Matthew came home from his art class with 3 ceramic pieces that he has made. Tells me to figure out what I can do with them. He is doing some nice things on the pottery wheel. I am so proud of him. I told him that our knitting friends love his drawings. He was so excited to do drawings for the ladies getting together at Rookies' home.
> Vacation was awesome. Will share more later, but need to get some sleep so I can go in to work in the morning.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever turkey!
> 
> Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


I saw a turkey!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm always amazed at the many different ways that vegetables can be arranged...I saw a skeleton one to use for Halloween...so clever. I wouldn't have the patience to do a turkey like that...and would be upset when he got all discombobbled by people eating him.



darowil said:


> A lot of work went into that peacock!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I saw a turkey!


Nice to know I am not alone!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't know why I'm up so early, but here I am...DH isn't even up yet to go to work.

We'll be checking out more full-day kindergarten classes today - the little guy will go in August next year and we're already having to vie for spaces...we're sure going to miss the current arrangement where he's at the H.S. where DH/grandpa works as a security guard. DH is right there if need be and they're only ten minutes from the house. Our daughter's job is over 45 minutes away so it works out for her having us close by.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to know I am not alone!!!!!!!


Well I must admit I saw peacock, but I have just gone back for another look and mmm I think it does look more like a turkey. What do you think Nanacaren?


----------



## Patches39

JYNK, Yaaaaaaaaa, another answered prayer, so happy sis is coming along. Blessing for healing being sent her way.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well I must admit I saw peacock, but I have just gone back for another look and mmm I think it does look more like a turkey. What do you think Nanacaren?


It will be interesting to see Caren's response when she is back online!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be interesting to see Caren's response when she is back online!!!!!


Goodnight everyone. I am tired, its this daylight savings thing.. not used to it yet.
Have a good sleep Julie.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> they are really warm and we need that here. I knit myself 3 pairs of worsted socks last year and I wear one them underneath the felted slippers - keeps me warm and toasty-- most of the time. Sometimes when it is -25--30 outside nothing works so I climb into bed with a book and turn the automatic mattress cover which can heat at different temperatures, on to #3 -- old age, you know!
> 
> I hope the following year is just a rainy winter but having lived in Vancouver for 9 years I can handle that! you don't have to shovel it! and spring comes 3 months earlier than out here . so we shall see what we shall see. won't know for quite some time though
> 
> We go to see Pat's cardiologist on Thursday - for his check up. I think he is doing well but am always nervous until they pass him! I don't know what the life length of bovine valves is and can't bring myself to google for the info or ask.
> 
> silly me but I wouldn't want to know.


Even though our winters are nowhere near as cold and snowy as yours, my feet stay cold most of the time so I'm planning a couple of prs of worsted socks, too. Can't wear the knitted slippers as the bottom of my feet are extremelys sensitive so need something smooth and with some support. As you say, the 'joys of getting MORE MATURE" Never say old age...we're aging like fine wine...although I'm almost at peak or somedays past!!LOL!
I will definitely be keeping you and Pat in prayers that he gets a great report from the cardiologist on Thurs.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

The owner of the LYS near me said that Addi does have a different gauge you are suppose to use; why I don't know but also one of the reasons I only have a couple of addi needles. It may just be a scam to get you to spend more though I'd spend more on yarn not a gauge.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~one gauge works for all needles. Stop spending. Save it for yarn! I have found that zip-lock sandwich bags work very well for storing circular needles. Use a black permanent marker to lable each bag.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

Gwen, thanks for the up date on Marianne,praying for both of you, I love the way you too joined in sister hood, so much love between you two. praying the healing continues, for both of you. I go today for the same thing as Marianne.
Calming the victory, all will be good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And here's my family's version (from Wales)


sassafras123 said:


> Welsh cookies
> 
> Welsh Cookies (from the Davis-Hughes Family Cookbook 1972; compiled by Lois Waterman)
> 4 cups flour 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup shortening 4 teaspoon baking powder
> 2 cups sugar 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 2 eggs 1 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/2 cup milk 1 cup currents (my mom would use raisins when she couldn't find currents)
> 
> Add: Salt, baking powder & spices to flour
> Cut-in shortening: (as for pie crust
> Add: sugar and currents (my mom also added finely chopped pecans sometimes)
> Add: milk and eggs (slightly beaten)
> 
> More flour or liquid may be added to make dough consistency to roll.
> Cut with cookie cutter. (my mom always just used a glass and cut them circular)
> Bake on griddle


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Goodnight everyone. I am tired, its this daylight savings thing.. not used to it yet.
> Have a good sleep Julie.


Deliberately trying to get myself tired again! The rain is coming down- but I need to get some shopping done today- will have to rug up before I go out!
Hope you are sleeping well, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> And here's my family's version (from Wales)
> 
> 
> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welsh cookies
> 
> Welsh Cookies (from the Davis-Hughes Family Cookbook 1972; compiled by Lois Waterman)
> 4 cups flour 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup shortening 4 teaspoon baking powder
> 2 cups sugar 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 2 eggs 1 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/2 cup milk 1 cup currents (my mom would use raisins when she couldn't find currents)
> 
> Add: Salt, baking powder & spices to flour
> Cut-in shortening: (as for pie crust
> Add: sugar and currents (my mom also added finely chopped pecans sometimes)
> Add: milk and eggs (slightly beaten)
> 
> More flour or liquid may be added to make dough consistency to roll.
> Cut with cookie cutter. (my mom always just used a glass and cut them circular)
> Bake on griddle
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be for a fairly large number of people- or a very hungry few- I would be cutting it in half for myself! and eating them over the whole day! Although were I going Welsh I probably would be making a Bara Brith!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've sent you a PM.


angelam said:


> Thanks for the update. A needle biopsy will provide alot of answers. Sending hugs and prayers to her.
> I just love your elephant hat. Might have to make that for my GS for Christmas. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
> Carol il/oh


Green tomato pickles??

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I too saw a turkey but whatever...it is very creative.!


Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever turkey!
> 
> Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


----------



## ptofValerie

angelam said:


> Love your story Shirley! I was lucky enough to visit Shanghai about 10 years ago. Just loved the city. I particularly wanted to see The Bund having read so much about it but in fact fell in love with all the marvellous new buildings on the other side of the river. Never knew I would feel that way about modern buildings but they were just magnificent!


I too loved Shanghai when I visited the city ten years ago. I was there as part of a university visit to Beijing and I travelled to Shanghai on the fast overnight train. Using the ladies room on the moving train was an adventure I don't want to repeat!!! The city was so stylish. I was with Chinese friends and they bargained for a camera, on my behalf in one of the big stores. I use the camera regularly. The new buildings were so beautiful.

I'm in from the garden for a rest. I've planted tulip and bulbs of two varieties as small daffodil. The garden is looking quite well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My biggest pet peeve lately has been the person calling from God knows where, with an Eastern Indian accent so thick and difficult for me to understand, claiming they are calling for the state health dept. asking personal questions about some surgery they supposedly know I've had (not) asking all sorts of questions and it is to be able to list you on some class action lawsuit....blah, blah, blah....I tend to be not nice.


Lurker 2 said:


> The one's that really get me, are the computerised ones - where the company does not even pay for a person to have work- they even respond to my answerphone I have discovered!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep you in my prayers Patches. Please let us know the results. And a big {{{hug}}}} to you.


Patches39 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the up date on Marianne,praying for both of you, I love the way you too joined in sister hood, so much love between you two. praying the healing continues, for both of you. I go today for the same thing as Marianne.
> Calming the victory, all will be good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We always freeze some...it does make quite a lot.


Lurker 2 said:


> This has to be for a fairly large number of people- or a very hungry few- I would be cutting it in half for myself! and eating them over the whole day! Although were I going Welsh I probably would be making a Bara Brith!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> They look great. I think I'm going to have to knit myself some socks/slippers for winter.


I was thinking the same thing, they would be nice and cozy.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just got back from a quick visit to the hospital - gd twisted her ankle and we were concerned it was broken - she talked to us on the phone from the hospital and wanted Nana and Papa there so we headed down there -just as she was getting the results. it is a twisted ankle so that is a relief.
> 
> I am so tired. Started a big workshop today and have spent the week working on the next workshops for this year as well as confirming next year. going to take it easy tomorrow. Things are getting under control now and I am going to go and read in about l5 minutes. It has been a big day.
> 
> So glad to hear it was nothing worse than a twisted ankle but that in itself can be painful.
> Hope you had a good night and rested well.
> juneK


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> I also have a bovine heart valve and my cardiologist told me it would last for ten to fifteen years. Good luck to Pat for his check up.


It's fantastic what the medical profession can do these days. My pastor's wife had a heart transplant 5 yrs ago and is doing so well. Although with all the immune depressant drugs she takes, she has to be careful going around people with colds, flu, etc. But then we all should be careful around people who are so inconsiderate they won't stay home when ill!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> you have brought me to tears with relief. It is just four and I had a horrible feeling it might not be that much longer. Thankyou -- I appreciate it. Isn't it silly that a grown woman is afraid to search for an answer as she is afraid of the answer. thankyou so much. You have helped me sleep tonight. He is so much part of my life I can't imagine losing him. I understand that many here have lost their spouses and I weep for them too. I just don't know how I would deal ( although I know I would, somehow)
> 
> Here is my thankyou for helping me deal with a huge worry! I am so glad you are doing well.


I feel the same way---as long as I don't know for sure, I can hold on to hope. As they say, ignorance is bliss. So glad you have that relief...now you can rest easy!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Jynx, Charlotte, Marianne, Patches and Allistair.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.
> 
> So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.
> 
> I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.
> 
> In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


Good afternoon Love your new garden it's lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> A lot of work went into that peacock!


Yes it did. I am thinking I should make it for thanksgiving table this year. The grandsons would devour it in no time at all.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


MMM!!! Coffee looks really good...time for my mid-morning snack since breakfast at 5 am is just a memory!
Cute centerpiece...and edible,too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.
> 
> So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.
> 
> I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.
> 
> In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


Love the sun on your garden this morning...that's all the sun I'll probably see today!! It's gray and dreary...we did have much needed rain last evening with the promise of more in the following days. FINALLY our summer temperatures are gone....62 today...I'm so ready for autumn weather...our trees have started very slowly turning color...but it's windy today so we may lose a few leaves before they have a chance to turn.
Enjoy your knitting and sewing groups.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


I think the 'peacock' is supposed to be a turkey.
The yarn sounds lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


What a great idea!!! Serves them right for being so annoying!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


I haven't either, I think it will be fun to put together. The yarn for the sweater sounds lovely. do post photos when it is finished.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Great pictures and i love the centrepiece, very clever. :thumbup:


Thank you :-D I love finding food art they do some amazing things. The ones with watermelon seem to be a favorite lately.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever turkey!
> 
> Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


I think it is a turkey done for Thanksgiving. Either way I love it  Seth wants it, he picked the photo out the other day when he was here.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


My mum used to ask them for their home phone number so she could call them back when it was more convenient for her. Most hung up on their own. My friend starts asking them questions that have nothing to do with why the person called.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Wow! That centrepiece would look good on any table - especially at Christmas. Might need to practice a few times first!


Yes I imagine I will try a time or twenty before I get it to look proper. My oldest daughter Elishia she'd have it first go for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Well I must admit I saw peacock, but I have just gone back for another look and mmm I think it does look more like a turkey. What do you think Nanacaren?


I was thinking how awesome it looked and the time that went into the design. Most times I think about doing stuff like that, mum did when we were young. I throw it all on a plate and call it done.


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, I am very behind again still busy helping my daughter unpack and we painted her living area on Sunday. It looked realy good until the next morning then we saw all the bits we missed it definitely needs another coat of paint lol. 
Don't know if any of you can help, I am looking for a very basic raglan sleeve v neck sweater pattern using mohair yarn and size 4mm or old size 8 UK needles, I have a half finished sweater on my needles and somehow lost the pattern in my daughters move, how my workbag with it in got muddled in her boxes is a mystery. I have tried to get the programme called sweater wizard that I had on my computer before it was formatted but can't seem to find the site anywhere. Someone suggested a knitting pattern generator on the knitting fool site but cant seem to match yarn or needles on there either.
Hope everyone is continuing to recover from the various surgeries and that Marianne is also getting better, will start reading backwards to catch up, my thoughts and prayers to all. lyn xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, so glad your gd is ok. Well, a sprain is serious and probably takes longer to heal than a break? At least that's what a friend told me. Poor little sweetie. How special that she wanted you and DH there.

Hope all goes well with the check-up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker, that is so wonderful that you can sew again. Wonderful to have those skirts to choose from now along with all the things you have knit. There must be days when you go out with everything showing made by Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: Your jewelry, your waterfalls, your skirt. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Does anyone else have crazy pages? I can't get to the bottom of them and several only have one comment.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> For some reason I seem to never have much time lately, either running and doing things with/for DSM or catching up on the stuff here at home. I think I will be relieved when she goes back to work in a week. lol...I need a good rest.
> Yes, it will be good when he gets home, should be home Friday, but he'll probably be off again on Monday, but at least I have time with him, that's better than nothing. :roll:


As busy as you are, it is always great to see you on here. This is a long trip for DH. Save traveling for him. Glad DSM will soon be going back to work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> We have used kilos for a long time, but most of us still seem to use lbs when talking about a birth weight (no idea why), but not when we do our own weight. :roll:


What you and Darowil have explained is so interesting. I know Canada switched to metric. When I grew up there it was lbs. and gallons. Now it is litres and kilos. That was difficult for the older people but puts them in line more with the rest of the world. I got used to metric when living in Germany but now my mind is so totally back to the lbs...etc., that metric doesn't figure in any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar wrote:
Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?



darowil said:


> Just flip your computer :-D


Darowil, you always make me laugh. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Designer1244 - "Ask me sometime to tell you the story of our trip to Suzhou - the silk factory and the adventure I had using the ladies room!"
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> Please do tell, Shirley! :shock:


Oh please, please.... :!:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have noticed you have been rather busy. You sound as if you need a rest.
> That makes it quality time when they get back which is sometimes nicer than quantity.  I think any way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. She was so afraid of this reversal surgery and it seems with good reason. My but this really has been just awful and such a long recovery. I think much longer than the doctors had anticipated. My heart goes out to her. She always put so much of herself into KP with welcoming so many and complimenting the knitting of so many. Always saying something specific and meaningful. KP isn't the same without her and how we miss her. Hugs Jynx
XOXOXO


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


Holy Moly, the turkey's awesome, may have to try doing that. 
The coffee is a fabulous idea, and I love the sad and smiley faces, and the BCA mug, so I think I need to go make me a cuppa.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever turkey!
> 
> Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


I saw turkey too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover wrote:
Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine. Worked Friday morning and was wiped out after that. Sunday spent the day with my friend from Colorado who was here visiting. Went to Tuesday Morning and they actually had two of the Kollage needles left! So I got a size 10 and a 0. Couldnt believe they still had some. Worked a full day today, off tomorrow and half days Wed. Thurs. & Friday, then nothing for the weekend except cleaning up yard and emptying the planters. I have a couple of pictures to post probably wont get that done till late in the week or maybe next tea party. Charlotte called on Sunday while I was in Bloomington so DH and she talked for about 10 minutes he said. She was home for that day and going to the rehab place today. I skimmed very very quickly to try and catch up, Marianne you are in my thoughts and prayers. Gwen am so glad that you are doing well. Prayers for everyone who is in need. Caren I knew youd make it through the interview etc. Cant wait to see the show. Love seeing all the pictures and I love Gypsycreams animals, have a couple of her patterns though I havent finished one yet. Attempted one, got stuck moved on to something else. Hope everyone has a great today or tomorrow! Hugs to you all
_________________________________
So glad you got that bite taken care of. That was no fun.

Thank you for the update on Charlotte. It is great to know and such a relief. I'm hoping the PT goes GREAT for her. She is such a trooper that I'm sure it will.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
Carol il/oh

I use them in salsa too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I too saw a turkey but whatever...it is very creative.!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


Love that centerpiece for Thanksgiving and anytime and thanks for the cuppa. :!:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep you in my prayers Patches. Please let us know the results. And a big {{{hug}}}} to you.


oooops guilty of skip reading here- prayers for Patches and hugs for her too, (and Marianne, Gwen and Charlotte in particular)


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.
> 
> So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.
> 
> I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.
> 
> In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


Love the way the branches meet and create a tunnel effect for walking.
Lovely new garden bed. :thumbup: I wish I even wanted to go out and work in the garden. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> We always freeze some...it does make quite a lot.


Good to know they freeze ok!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Jynx, Charlotte, Marianne, Patches and Allistair.


Thank you Diva for including my brother! I appreciate that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


I enjoy Noro yarn so much. Like the naturalness of it. Definitely not your typical yarn. You will have to show us photos for sure. Sorry about the swollen left arm???? Missed what happened :?: And still you got your work done in the garden. Amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D I love finding food art they do some amazing things. The ones with watermelon seem to be a favorite lately.


I have seen some very clever sculpted watermelons!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am very behind again still busy helping my daughter unpack and we painted her living area on Sunday. It looked realy good until the next morning then we saw all the bits we missed it definitely needs another coat of paint lol.
> Don't know if any of you can help, I am looking for a very basic raglan sleeve v neck sweater pattern using mohair yarn and size 4mm or old size 8 UK needles, I have a half finished sweater on my needles and somehow lost the pattern in my daughters move, how my workbag with it in got muddled in her boxes is a mystery. I have tried to get the programme called sweater wizard that I had on my computer before it was formatted but can't seem to find the site anywhere. Someone suggested a knitting pattern generator on the knitting fool site but cant seem to match yarn or needles on there either.
> Hope everyone is continuing to recover from the various surgeries and that Marianne is also getting better, will start reading backwards to catch up, my thoughts and prayers to all. lyn xx


Can't help out here, Lyn, but good luck finding one! Annoying too about the paint job- but how wonderful that your daughter is in her new house!


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Here in the UK we tend to use both. I think there was a bit of a battle a few years ago when the government said everything had to be metric. Fruit and veg market traders in particular dug their heels in and said they had always used lbs and ounces and would not change. There were a few fines and even threats of imprisonment but I think it's all settled down now. Our local market still weighs in lbs!
> Babies seem to be weighed in both. Kgs for the official hospital notes and lbs/ozs for everyone else.
> We weigh ourselves in stones and lbs. Distances between two towns are signposted in miles. If you have to weigh baggage for a flight it's in Kgs! Confusing or what!!!


Wow, now I guess I know how we got lbs. over here. It came from over there. Interesting how even floors are counted differently in Great Britain than on the Continent. In Germany the first floor wasn't the first floor. That was the ground floor and the next floor up was the first floor. We lived on the 14th floor of the apartment building there but we were really on the 15th floor. I wonder since we do so many things the British way, how we ended up driving on the side of the road that the Continent uses?


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> What I sometimes do with nuisance callers is not hang up but just leave the phone on the table and walk away. It leaves them talking to themselves and blocks the line for them to call anyone else. I'm hoping it also runs up their phone bill!! Have to put the phone back after a while in case anyone is trying to phone me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, that is so wonderful that you can sew again. Wonderful to have those skirts to choose from now along with all the things you have knit. There must be days when you go out with everything showing made by Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: Your jewelry, your waterfalls, your skirt. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It has happened! But I do know some much more talented sewers we have one lady at Church who does beautiful work!


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> So glad you found the earring. What a relief!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I saw turkey too.


That would figure as it was intended evidently for a Thanksgiving table!


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Green tomato pickles??
> 
> Ohio Joy


Green Tomato Pickles

6 Cups green tomatoes, thinly sliced (small work best)
2 medium onions, thinly sliced
2 Tablespoons salt
1 teaspoon black peppercorns
1 teaspoon whole cloves
1 teaspoon allspice berries
1 teaspoon celery seeds
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1 Cup distilled white vinegar
1 Cup brown sugar
Sliced lemon
1 small red bell pepper, minced

In a large ceramic bowl or crock, combine the green tomatoes and onions. Sprinkle with salt and refrigerate overnight.

Pour cold water over tomatoes and onion, and let stand for one hour. Plae black pepper, cloves, allspice, mustard seeds, and ground mustartd in a small cheesecloth (coffee filter works fine).

In a large pot, stir together the vinegar and sugar, then add the tomatoes, onion mixture, celery seed, and the cheescloth bag of spices, sliced lemon, and minced red bell pepper. Bring to a low boil and then simmer over low heat for 30 minutes.

Fill sterilized jars with tomato mixture, leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Screw on lids and process in a boiling water bath for 15 minutes.

The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.

2 1/2 Cups pureed gren tomatoes ( about 3 medium)
2 Cups Sugar
1 package of (3 ounces) Raspberry gelatin

In a large sauce pan, bring tomatoes and sugar to a boil. Reduce heat; sier, uncovered for 20 minutes.

Remove from heat; stir in gelatin until dissolved. Skim off any foam.

Pour into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch head space. 
Cover with lids and allow to seal as it cools. 
Yields about 3 cups.

There is also a receipt for Green Tomato Pie that I have on good authority is very yummy, though I haven't' tried that one myself. But if anyone wants the receipt I have just yell. 
Oh heck, I know someone is going to want it, so here it is. :lol:

Green Tomato Pie

Crust for a double crust pie
3/4 Cup light brown sugar
1/2 Cup plus 1/2 teaspoon granulated sugar
6 Tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon salt
1.8 teaspoon finely ground white pepper
4 Cups finely chipped green tomatoes
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons heavy cream

Preheat oven to 425F
Place bottom crust into pie plate ( duh) :shock:

In a large bowl mix together the brown sugar, flour, cinnamon, salt, and pepper Sprinkle 2 Tablespoons of mixture across the bottom of prepared pie crust.

Add tomatoes and lemon juice to the bowl with the remaining flour mixture to coat. Spoon the tomato ixture to the pie shell and dot with butter.

Cover with the top crust. Brush crust with cream and sprinkle with granulated sugar.

Bake for 15 minutes, then reduce heat to 375F to finish cooking until crust is golden brown and filling is bubbly, (35-45 minutes more). Cool on wire rack for 1 hour before serving.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, now I guess I know how we got lbs. over here. It came from over there. Interesting how even floors are counted differently in Great Britain than on the Continent. In Germany the first floor wasn't the first floor. That was the ground floor and the next floor up was the first floor. We lived on the 14th floor of the apartment building there but we were really on the 15th floor. I wonder since we do so many things the British way, how we ended up driving on the side of the road that the Continent uses?


I think that was back in the days of the Revolution and just to be contrary, they did it the opposite way round- would have mashed up a few British troops!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> If Angora's teacher is headed this way for the Stitches MW Show in Schaumburg, we'll pack her class!!


She is great. She said last night she had never spoken to a group as big as our Knitting Guild and was perhaps a little nervous but you would never know it. She explained her new stitch program. She actually went to school at RIT here and studied computer programming. With her program you can go in on her site and see a pattern in the way it looks when it is actually knit instead of just a flat chart and it will highlight the row you are on and show the row count. An absolutely amazing program. Right now it is mostly for increase and decrease patterns but she hopes to include cables in the future. Such an intelligent lady and truly trying to pass on her knowledge to other knitters. Very sincere. Didn't act like a celebrity at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Green Tomato Pickles
> 
> 6 Cups green tomatoes, thinly sliced (small work best)
> 2 medium onions, thinly sliced
> 2 Tablespoons salt
> 1 teaspoon black peppercorns
> 1 teaspoon whole cloves
> 1 teaspoon allspice berries
> 1 teaspoon celery seeds
> 1 teaspoon mustard seeds
> 1 teaspoon ground mustard
> 1 Cup distilled white vinegar
> 1 Cup brown sugar
> Sliced lemon
> 1 small red bell pepper, minced
> 
> In a large ceramic bowl or crock, combine the green tomatoes and onions. Sprinkle with salt and refrigerate overnight.
> 
> Pour cold water over tomatoes and onion, and let stand for one hour. Plae black pepper, cloves, allspice, mustard seeds, and ground mustartd in a small cheesecloth (coffee filter works fine).
> 
> In a large pot, stir together the vinegar and sugar, then add the tomatoes, onion mixture, celery seed, and the cheescloth bag of spices, sliced lemon, and minced red bell pepper. Bring to a low boil and then simmer over low heat for 30 minutes.
> 
> Fill sterilized jars with tomato mixture, leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Screw on lids and process in a boiling water bath for 15 minutes.
> 
> The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.
> 
> 2 1/2 Cups pureed gren tomatoes ( about 3 medium)
> 2 Cups Sugar
> 1 package of (3 ounces) Raspberry gelatin
> 
> In a large sauce pan, bring tomatoes and sugar to a boil. Reduce heat; sier, uncovered for 20 minutes.
> 
> Remove from heat; stir in gelatin until dissolved. Skim off any foam.
> 
> Pour into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch head space.
> Cover with lids and allow to seal as it cools.
> Yields about 3 cups.


bookmarking this one for future use!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to know I am not alone!!!!!!!


I thought turkey, but wow, could easily be a peacock with blackberries, blueberries and raspberries added in. Beautiful. See how creative minds see things differently. Guess that is how we get each other thinking outside the box.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> The owner of the LYS near me said that Addi does have a different gauge you are suppose to use; why I don't know but also one of the reasons I only have a couple of addi needles. It may just be a scam to get you to spend more though I'd spend more on yarn not a gauge.


Wonder how that works because the designer of the pattern would be using the standard gauge, so I would want to match their gauge. Maybe I'm complicating things. I have some Addis and didn't know that. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the up date on Marianne,praying for both of you, I love the way you too joined in sister hood, so much love between you two. praying the healing continues, for both of you. I go today for the same thing as Marianne.
> Calming the victory, all will be good.


Patches, I've been missing pages and skimming, so I missed this. Hope all goes well dear. Please let us know how you are. :-( Well, I'm hoping for good results. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Deliberately trying to get myself tired again! The rain is coming down- but I need to get some shopping done today- will have to rug up before I go out!
> Hope you are sleeping well, Cathy!


What is "to rug up?"


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I thought turkey, but wow, could easily be a peacock with blackberries, blueberries and raspberries added in. Beautiful. See how creative minds see things differently. Guess that is how we get each other thinking outside the box.


you would need an awful lot of blueberries! (and I have yet to notice red on a peacock, Angora) I'll stick with turkey!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> What is "to rug up?"


I think it is a reference to how you had to prepare for a ride in a horse drawn vehicle in winter- in my case I put something warm on under my waterproof cape. It is POURING here.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the up date on Marianne,praying for both of you, I love the way you too joined in sister hood, so much love between you two. praying the healing continues, for both of you. I go today for the same thing as Marianne.
> Calming the victory, all will be good.


Patches, hopes and prayers for your procedure today. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> I too loved Shanghai when I visited the city ten years ago. I was there as part of a university visit to Beijing and I travelled to Shanghai on the fast overnight train. Using the ladies room on the moving train was an adventure I don't want to repeat!!! The city was so stylish. I was with Chinese friends and they bargained for a camera, on my behalf in one of the big stores. I use the camera regularly. The new buildings were so beautiful.
> 
> I'm in from the garden for a rest. I've planted tulip and bulbs of two varieties as small daffodil. The garden is looking quite well.


What an interesting life you have had. DH got to go there too and loved it. Oh yes I know about the ladies rooms on the trains. LOL Not fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, I do hope and pray that they come up with some answers fairly soon for Alistar, that has to be very disconcerting at the least and scary if nothing else.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Is your DH usually gone for that long? i hadn't noticed you mentioning that he'd been gone for 4 to 5 days before. I know you'll miss him. I'm glad you had time to stock up on goodies for his trip.
> Is your snow gone yet?
> JuneK


Depends, he's not often gone that long just once in a while, but right now they have 17 loads that need to be to Michigan by December so he'll be gone almost every week it sounds like. :roll: But on an upnote, he's getting his trucker experience in and he's gainfully employed. 
Yep, snow's all gone, it was 70F yesterday and I think high 60's to low 70's all week, the nights are going down to the high 30's but the days are pretty nice. It's supposed to be clear today but is looking like it might rain to me. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am very behind again still busy helping my daughter unpack and we painted her living area on Sunday. It looked realy good until the next morning then we saw all the bits we missed it definitely needs another coat of paint lol.
> Don't know if any of you can help, I am looking for a very basic raglan sleeve v neck sweater pattern using mohair yarn and size 4mm or old size 8 UK needles, I have a half finished sweater on my needles and somehow lost the pattern in my daughters move, how my workbag with it in got muddled in her boxes is a mystery. I have tried to get the programme called sweater wizard that I had on my computer before it was formatted but can't seem to find the site anywhere. Someone suggested a knitting pattern generator on the knitting fool site but cant seem to match yarn or needles on there either.
> Hope everyone is continuing to recover from the various surgeries and that Marianne is also getting better, will start reading backwards to catch up, my thoughts and prayers to all. lyn xx


Oh Melyn, so sorry you lost the pattern. Hope someone on here can help you. I had a teacher that gave us a pattern that you could use any size yarn or needles. I'll PM you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Does anyone else have crazy pages? I can't get to the bottom of them and several only have one comment.


It must be your computer. :-( Mine is fine. Hope it's not a virus. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

The elephant turned out great Gwen!!! I have got to get going on a few of those for DSM, she wants them to give as gifts, she'd better get on the ball getting the yarn. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It has happened! But I do know some much more talented sewers we have one lady at Church who does beautiful work!


Awwww, she may be better, but it is YOU we care about.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that was back in the days of the Revolution and just to be contrary, they did it the opposite way round- would have mashed up a few British troops!


LOL I was thinking that as I was writing it but thought perhaps I shouldn't say it. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh yes!!! My Grandma T would make pickled anything -- even watermelon rind...and they were all good; especially the green tomatoes. The green tomatoes also taste great in a gardinera which is an Italian Chicago staple with beef sandwiches.



jheiens said:


> Green tomato pickles??
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you Gwen. It is large but you can always refrigerate dough or freeze it. I find once the messy mixing is over it's not much work. I use an electric griddle.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I do hope and pray that they come up with some answers fairly soon for Alistar, that has to be very disconcerting at the least and scary if nothing else.


It is NOT a nice thing to have happen, especially for one who so loves to drive. If I chance to get my SIL on the phone, no doubt I will get the full story. She is too busy normally just to ring for a chat, and besides has about 3 sisters in that role!
You will be glad when David has finished these long trips away! Good that it all helps with his license, though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> you would need an awful lot of blueberries! (and I have yet to notice red on a peacock, Angora) I'll stick with turkey!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are gauges for the needle sizes and then gauge squares to check stitches per inch and rows per inch...I use my handy dandy tape measure...so the gauges for that surely would all be the same...only the needle sizes might come out a bit different.



Angora1 said:


> Wonder how that works because the designer of the pattern would be using the standard gauge, so I would want to match their gauge. Maybe I'm complicating things. I have some Addis and didn't know that. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is a reference to how you had to prepare for a ride in a horse drawn vehicle in winter- in my case I put something warm on under my waterproof cape. It is POURING here.


Love learning all these different phrases. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers and best wishes being sent out to you, Patches.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Love learning all these different phrases. Thanks for explaining.


It is really a guess! But it seems logical.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, the turkey's awesome, may have to try doing that.
> The coffee is a fabulous idea, and I love the sad and smiley faces, and the BCA mug, so I think I need to go make me a cuppa.


Coffee is keeping me going today. I am going to try the turkey will post photos of how it turns out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

First time ever that I made the Latest Digest. Wow. That was a nice surprise. Don't know how they pick things but I will remember this day. It's in pictures and you've already seen it since it's the Tree of Life I posted on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> LOL I was thinking that as I was writing it but thought perhaps I shouldn't say it. :wink:


I don't think we have a veto on history, do we?


----------



## nittergma

I know I'm 20 pages behind but I had to mention the flowers. Bird of Paradise is one of my favorites. When we visited Hawaii several years ago we saw red ones. I was surprised how large the plant is!


Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Designer1244 - "Ask me sometime to tell you the story of our trip to Suzhou - the silk factory and the adventure I had using the ladies room!"
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> Please do tell, Shirley! :shock:


I will, but please people, If my stories are taking up too much space let me know - my feelings wont be hurt.

here we go:

I was doing quilting at the time and the Flight attendant told me about a Silk factory about 2 hours from Shanghai - She knew my son with Air Canada so treated us really well. So once we were in the Chinese hotel where hardly any English was spoken I asked the clerk for a 'tour' he beamed and nodded -- I had a brochure - written in Chinese with an English sub title Suzchow Silk Factory. so I point to it and he nodded. he wrote down the amount it cost (95.00 US) which seemed fair as it would be a bus day tour (for both of us) He pointed to the lobby and told us to wait there the next morning - (he spoke a little (very little English)

We were there on time and kept watching for the tour bus. Suddenly these two nice young Chinese men came up and informed us they were our 'car' for the trip. (unknowingly we had booked a private tour which was the best tour we ever have taken) The driver had white gloves on and the tour guide spoke perfect English - (had studied in San Francisco). Away we went.He and I talked Politics which surprised me as it was still a communist country, he explained so many interesting things- won't go into all of them except that all their outside building ladders floor by floor) were made of bamboo- the highway was 8 lanes wide (4 each side) but there were ******* sweeping the boulevard with brooms). so interesting . We arrived in Suzhou which is a historical site in China -- wonderful gardens - buildings hundred's of years old. wonderful. We then stopped at the silk factory - which was 200 years old and still used the same methods.

Meanwhile I felt nature calling and asked him where the 'washroom' (ladies) was -- he said we only have Chinese washrooms and you might find it different. I was at the stage that I didn't give a darn what kind of wash room it was, so away I went down a path into a little building.

Two little chinese ladies were standing there visiting- we smiled at each other. they were both at least l foot shorter than me. I opened the door to one of the 'toilets' and it was a hole in the ground - nothing to pull yourself up with or to hold on to. I have difficultly getting up from a chair. The room was very very narrow. but I had to go! so I squatted (can you picture this??) and tried to hold onto the wall. Finally it was time to stand up but I couldn't. I tried over and over but I couldn't - I started to giggle- suddenly there was silence from the two ladies.

I called 'help' help- and the door slowly opened. by this time I was laughing so hard (from nervousness (or possibly the thought of having to scream for Pat to come help me) and their eyes were like saucers. they started to laugh with me - each one squeezed in and grabbed an arm and pulled. All three of us laughing. finally they got me up - we smiled and bowed and all were still giggling. I was so relieved. When I got back out to the car Pat asked me how it went - I told him 'don't ask'

We decided to have a chinese lunch at the factory and guess who was sitting at the table across from us with their husbands - the looked at me - I looked at them and the 3 of us started to giggle again - the pointed me out to their husbands and the husbands started to laugh. Pat had no idea what was happening. I remember those lovely Chinese ladies who helped me and I would imagine they remember me. It was a day I will never forget.

We watched the silk being made from when the caterpillars ate the mulberry leaves right through (they used machines that were hand driven - until they were silk fabric. so interesting.

It is a day I will never forget among other memories of China- I still giggle when I think of it. It was my first and only experience with a Chinese bathroom.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I know I'm 20 pages behind but I had to mention the flowers. Bird of Paradise is one of my favorites. When we visited Hawaii several years ago we saw red ones. I was surprised how large the plant is!


The leaves are pretty gi-enormous!


----------



## nittergma

Designer, I love your socks! They look very soft and comfortable. How do you know how many sizes bigger to knit them?


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I will, but please people, If my stories are taking up too much space let me know - my feelings wont be hurt.
> 
> here we go:
> 
> I was doing quilting at the time and the Flight attendant told me about a Silk factory about 2 hours from Shanghai - She knew my son with Air Canada so treated us really well. So once we were in the Chinese hotel where hardly any English was spoken I asked the clerk for a 'tour' he beamed and nodded -- I had a brochure - written in Chinese with an English sub title Suzchow Silk Factory. so I point to it and he nodded. he wrote down the amount it cost (95.00 US) which seemed fair as it would be a bus day tour (for both of us) He pointed to the lobby and told us to wait there the next morning - (he spoke a little (very little English)
> 
> We were there on time and kept watching for the tour bus. Suddenly these two nice young Chinese men came up and informed us they were our 'car' for the trip. (unknowingly we had booked a private tour which was the best tour we ever have taken) The driver had white gloves on and the tour guide spoke perfect English - (had studied in San Francisco). Away we went.He and I talked Politics which surprised me as it was still a communist country, he explained so many interesting things- won't go into all of them except that all their outside building ladders floor by floor) were made of bamboo- the highway was 8 lanes wide (4 each side) but there were ******* sweeping the boulevard with brooms). so interesting . We arrived in Suzhou which is a historical site in China -- wonderful gardens - buildings hundred's of years old. wonderful. We then stopped at the silk factory - which was 200 years old and still used the same methods.
> 
> Meanwhile I felt nature calling and asked him where the 'washroom' (ladies) was -- he said we only have Chinese washrooms and you might find it different. I was at the stage that I didn't give a darn what kind of wash room it was, so away I went down a path into a little building.
> 
> Two little chinese ladies were standing there visiting- we smiled at each other. they were both at least l foot shorter than me. I opened the door to one of the 'toilets' and it was a hole in the ground - nothing to pull yourself up with or to hold on to. I have difficultly getting up from a chair. The room was very very narrow. but I had to go! so I squatted (can you picture this??) and tried to hold onto the wall. Finally it was time to stand up but I couldn't. I tried over and over but I couldn't - I started to giggle- suddenly there was silence from the two ladies.
> 
> I called 'help' help- and the door slowly opened. by this time I was laughing so hard (from nervousness (or possibly the thought of having to scream for Pat to come help me) and their eyes were like saucers. they started to laugh with me - each one squeezed in and grabbed an arm and pulled. All three of us laughing. finally they got me up - we smiled and bowed and all were still giggling. I was so relieved. When I got back out to the car Pat asked me how it went - I told him 'don't ask'
> 
> We decided to have a chinese lunch at the factory and guess who was sitting at the table across from us with their husbands - the looked at me - I looked at them and the 3 of us started to giggle again - the pointed me out to their husbands and the husbands started to laugh. Pat had no idea what was happening. I remember those lovely Chinese ladies who helped me and I would imagine they remember me. It was a day I will never forget.
> 
> We watched the silk being made from when the caterpillars ate the mulberry leaves right through (they used machines that were hand driven - until they were silk fabric. so interesting.
> 
> It is a day I will never forget among other memories of China- I still giggle when I think of it. It was my first and only experience with a Chinese bathroom.


You would not want that to happen too often!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Love that centerpiece for Thanksgiving and anytime and thanks for the cuppa. :!:  :thumbup:


I am trying to collect a few different ways of serving veggies for everyone. Makes eating more fun when it looks nice. You are welcome for the culpa. :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

nittergma said:


> Designer, I love your socks! They look very soft and comfortable. How do you know how many sizes bigger to knit them?


you make them l/3 longer than the original length -- I try to figure l/4 wider for the width . they are huge. better to make them a bit to big as you can felt them until you get the size you like Here are the finished dried slippers . I like it that the legs are longer and you can turn over the crochet part for a cuff.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> You would not want that to happen too often!


once was certainly enough - I would really be in trouble now with my shoulder - it was just so funny and those ladies were so kind to me. :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Green Tomato Pickles
> The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.
> Green Tomato Pie
> These sound delish makes me wish i had more green tomatoes. My have to start some indoors and pick them while still green.
> Thanks for posting these. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yes!!! My Grandma T would make pickled anything -- even watermelon rind...and they were all good; especially the green tomatoes. The green tomatoes also taste great in a gardinera which is an Italian Chicago staple with beef sandwiches.


My MIL taught me to pickle summer squash (yellow and zucchini) using a bread & butter recipe. Sooo good!

I have a head full of allergies this morning. Rah. Boy, was it nice to be away and not be sneezing/itching/blowing my nose all the time.

50F this morning--I put the flannels on the bed last night. Now, it's time to eat and get something else done. I am still trying to sort my computer though it seems a bit better this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I thought turkey, but wow, could easily be a peacock with blackberries, blueberries and raspberries added in. Beautiful. See how creative minds see things differently. Guess that is how we get each other thinking outside the box.


If one where to make one of vegetables and one of fruits the table would look most amazing for sure. Hmmm will put a bug in Elishia's ear about this.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really a guess! But it seems logical.


That is what is means, grandma used to say that when she was going out on a chilly day.

rug up
Web definitions
To put a rug on a horse; To put on layers of warm clothes; to wrap up
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/rug_up


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> you make them l/3 longer than the original length -- I try to figure l/4 wider for the width . they are huge. better to make them a bit to big as you can felt them until you get the size you like Here are the finished dried slippers . I like it that the legs are longer and you can turn over the crochet part for a cuff.


Those are going to be so warm when it gets cold out. I should make Seth a pair for when he is here. One of my aunts would wear felted slippers as boots in the winter she said they were warmer than boots.


----------



## purl2diva

Angora1 said:


> First time ever that I made the Latest Digest. Wow. That was a nice surprise. Don't know how they pick things but I will remember this day. It's in pictures and you've already seen it since it's the Tree of Life I posted on here.


I missed it when you posted it here. You did such a beautiful job and the color is outstanding.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is keeping me going today. I am going to try the turkey will post photos of how it turns out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> My MIL taught me to pickle summer squash (yellow and zucchini) using a bread & butter recipe. Sooo good!
> 
> I have a head full of allergies this morning. Rah. Boy, was it nice to be away and not be sneezing/itching/blowing my nose all the time.
> 
> 50F this morning--I put the flannels on the bed last night. Now, it's time to eat and get something else done. I am still trying to sort my computer though it seems a bit better this morning.


I have made pickles with summer squash years when I've had too many at the end of the season.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Love the recipes Purple. Do you think the Welsh cakes would freeze? If I make that amount I might have to eat them all in one go!


The should freeze ok, I also freeze the uncooked mix.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well now the LYS owner could have just been trying to get a sale but she doesn't seem the sort. I also wondered about patterns used then and gauge. Wasn't meaning to start a debate just knew I had (or maybe not had) been talked into needing to get the gauge for the addi needles. Oh well...life goes on, and on, and on....LOL


Angora1 said:


> Wonder how that works because the designer of the pattern would be using the standard gauge, so I would want to match their gauge. Maybe I'm complicating things. I have some Addis and didn't know that. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well now the LYS owner could have just been trying to get a sale but she doesn't seem the sort. I also wondered about patterns used then and gauge. Wasn't meaning to start a debate just knew I had (or maybe not had) been talked into needing to get the gauge for the addi needles. Oh well...life goes on, and on, and on....LOL


Angora1 said:


> Wonder how that works because the designer of the pattern would be using the standard gauge, so I would want to match their gauge. Maybe I'm complicating things. I have some Addis and didn't know that. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Found these little gems online this morning. I am thinking these along with apple pie cookies would be perfect for the holiday season. Make ahead a bunch and freeze, take out when company is due. 
Apple pie Cookies

http://www.ohbiteit.com/2012/11/apple-pie-cookies.html

Pumpkin Hand Pies with Pecan Streusel Topping

Prep Time: 1 hour, 25 minutes
Cook Time: 35 minutes
Total Time: 2 hours
Yield: 8 hand pies
Irresistible pumpkin hand pies with pecan streusel topping has a creamy filling, intense spices and buttery crust!With you own personal sized serving, you will never have to share!
Ingredients
Pie Crust- 
2 ½ cups all-purpose flour, plus flour for rolling
1 ¼ teaspoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons of sugar
2 ½ sticks (10 ounces) unsalted butter, cut into ½-inch pieces, chilled
¼ cup of ice water
Egg wash- 
1 large egg
1 tablespoon water
Pecan Streusel Topping- 
1 cup all-purpose flour
½ cup whole pecans, chopped to small pieces
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
½ teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
¼ teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon allspice
4 ounces unsalted butter, softened
Pumpkin Filling- 
1 large egg, lightly beaten
15 ounces of pumpkin puree (I used Libbys)
1/2 cup sugar
½ teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
Salted Caramel Sauce- 
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
3/4 cup heavy cream
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Directions
Pie Crust- 
Sift flour, salt and sugar together in a bowl, and then whisk to combine.
Add the cubed butter to the flour mixture and toss to coat. Use your fingers to work the butter into the flour until the mixture looks like wet sand and there are no butter pieces larger than a pea remaining.
Gradually add the cold water, mixing the dough until it just holds together when pinched. You may not need to add the entire ¼ cup of water, the dough should not feel too wet and sticky.
Knead the dough three to four times until it is completely smooth and the butter is incorporated, do not over mix or the dough will become tough. If the dough is too sticky to handle, add more flour a teaspoon at a time to aide in kneading.
Shape dough into a 1-inch-thick disk, wrap tightly in plastic wrap, and refrigerate for at least 1 hour, or until firm. You can also freeze for 30 minutes to speed up the time.
Pecan Streusel Topping- 
In a medium bowl, mix together flour, pecans, sugar, salt and spices. Add the softened butter, and using your fingers, press together until streusel clumps and the butter is blended. The mixture should hold together when pinched. Refrigerate for 30 minutes or until firm.
Pumpkin Pie Filling- 
Lightly beat egg in a large bowl. Whisk in pumpkin puree, sugar, salt, spices, vanilla and heavy cream. Refrigerate until ready to fill hand pies.
Pie Shaping- 
Remove the chilled pie dough from the refrigerator. If the dough is too hard to roll, let it rest at room temperature for a few minutes. Generously flour the work surface and rolling pin. Lightly dust the disk of dough with flour and roll out to about 1/8 inch thick. Roll outward from the center, rotating the dough frequently and adding a little flour to the work surface or dough as needed to prevent sticking.
Using a 3- ½ to 3- 3/4 inch-wide cookie or biscuit cutter, cut out circles. Carefully transfer the cut outs to a parchment paper lined baking sheet. You should be able yield at least 16 rounds. You can rework the dough to create additional rounds if desired, however do not over knead, as the crust will become tougher. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 15 minutes.
Salted Caramel Sauce- 
Heat sugar and water in a heavy bottomed saucepan over medium-low heat, until the sugar is dissolved. If needed, use a wet pastry brush to wash down any sugar crystals on the side of the pan.
Increase the heat and bring to a boil, without stirring, about 5 to 6 minutes, until the syrup is a deep amber color.
Remove the sugar from the heat and carefully whisk in the heavy cream. The mixture will bubble. Stir in the unsalted butter, and salt. Set the caramel sauce aside, keeping the sauce at room temperature.
The sauce can be refrigerated for up to 2 weeks, reheat before serving.
Hand Pie Assembly- 
Line 1 baking sheets with parchment paper. Using a metal spatula, carefully transfer 8 chilled cut outs to the parchment paper, evenly spacing each piece of dough. Return the remaining cut outs to the refrigerator.
To make the egg wash, in a small bowl whisk together the egg and 1 tablespoon of water.
Brush the borders of the cut outs with the egg wash. Add 1 tablespoon of pumpkin filling to the center of each circle.
Remove the remaining cut outs from the refrigerator. Carefully place another circle on top and gently press the edges around the hand pie, to seal the edges and remove all of the air. Using the tines of a fork or the back of a small knife, crimp the edges to seal. Use small knife to create 3 vents in the top of each hand pie. Cover and freeze for 30 minutes.
Pie Baking- 
Preheat oven to 350°F.
Remove the pies from the freezer. Brush the tops of the pies with egg wash. Add 1 tablespoon of pecan streusel topping on top of the pies, gently press to adhere the topping to the dough. Bake for 30-35 minutes until the streusel and crust has browned, and the bottoms are golden brown (thicker and larger hand pies may require a few more minutes of baking). Transfer pies to a cooling rack.
Once cooled, drizzle hand pies with salted caramel. Refrigerate pies for up to two days in a closed container.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh that is a funny story....I had a feeling it might have something to do with a hole in the ground as my parents (more my mom) told me stories of when she lived with my DS, DB, and Dad in Japan during the Marshall Period. I don't know if I would have been able to contain myself laughing at the dinner when the two ladies and their DHs recognized you. LOL

quote=Designer1234]I will, but please people, If my stories are taking up too much space let me know - my feelings wont be hurt. 

here we go:


----------



## Gweniepooh

those really turned out great Shirley!
quote=Designer1234]you make them l/3 longer than the original length -- I try to figure l/4 wider for the width . they are huge. better to make them a bit to big as you can felt them until you get the size you like Here are the finished dried slippers . I like it that the legs are longer and you can turn over the crochet part for a cuff.[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva

The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.

We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. It has just started to rain a little, the garden certainly needs it. It has been another mild day. Enjoy my group meeting this morning. Managed to get quite a few more leaves knitted.

Shirley, I just love your loo story, you paint a good verbal picture and your felted slippers look wonderful.

Love the turkey and boat vegetable pictures, someone must have a lot of patience to make them.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

purl2diva said:


> Sounds like you had a fantastic time and I just love the log cabin.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> those really turned out great Shirley!
> quote=Designer1234]you make them l/3 longer than the original length -- I try to figure l/4 wider for the width . they are huge. better to make them a bit to big as you can felt them until you get the size you like Here are the finished dried slippers . I like it that the legs are longer and you can turn over the crochet part for a cuff.


[/quote]

HI how are you feeling?


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> what lovely photos: looks so very peaceful, sounds like a god time was had by all. Thank you for sharing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Thinking of how are you feeling? I hope Zoe won't mind my mentioning that today has not been her best day with the Fibromyalgia- she has very little energy for anything else.
I have not yet had a chance to speak with Marge- more a matter of finding a time when she will not be at the Snr Cntr.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It has just started to rain a little, the garden certainly needs it. It has been another mild day. Enjoy my group meeting this morning. Managed to get quite a few more leaves knitted.
> 
> Shirley, I just love your loo story, you paint a good verbal picture and your felted slippers look wonderful.
> 
> Love the turkey and boat vegetable pictures, someone must have a lot of patience to make them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.


good evening, the sun is shinning here not overly warm. I will not have to water my plants for a couple days now. I am looking forward to seeing your knitted leaves. I have crocheted leaves but never knitted them.

I can imagine how long it took to make these displays. I saw an ice sculpture of a tiger wish I had of saved the photo.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Those are going to be so warm when it gets cold out. I should make Seth a pair for when he is here. One of my aunts would wear felted slippers as boots in the winter she said they were warmer than boots.


I made a pair of knitted worsted socks and now a pair of felted slippers to wear together and they are really warm.

If you have cold floors these are the answer. I have cold feet all year around but these do make a huge difference. I am making sets for a couple of friends who live up north as they have their 'studios' in the basement and it is cold - I have kept them supplied with worsted socks and they sometimes wear two pairs with slippers. Now with a set of worsted socks and felted slippers they should be okay.

My next project for even more warmth is using 2 strands together. lots of fun. I am learning a lot about felting and find it fascinating. looking forward to wearing my hats this winter too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I made a pair of knitted worsted socks and now a pair of felted slippers to wear together and they are really warm.
> 
> I am a barefoot kind of girl very rarely wear socks. On those odd days I like a nice warm pair. If I felt them I can wear them outdoors. Seth likes socks and slippers so I can make some for him. I may make some for Nix and Grant as well, they love socks of any kind.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Patches, I've been missing pages and skimming, so I missed this. Hope all goes well dear. Please let us know how you are. :-( Well, I'm hoping for good results. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I missed this, too, Patches. Praying everything goes well for you and you have very good results from your biopsy/surgery!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> what a beautiful place to stay...thanks for the pictures. Sounds like fun!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love Lake Geneva....it's really not too far from me and we go up there every once in awhile for a day outing....we'll have to spend a weekend up there now that the leaves are turning....glad you had a great time and our weather has been perfect for this kind of outing.



purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat.....
> 
> This is great news! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

cmaliza said:


> ~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes?
> 
> My grandmother made her own mince meat (I think there was some suet in it, but no meat) with green tomatoes. And my mom made two different kinds of a sweet sour green tomato pickles. If you like chutney, I bet you could use green tomatoes in that too. Might need a bit more brown sugar than say mango.


----------



## iamsam

wonder if you could make jelly out of them.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~question....is there something else to do with green tomatoes besides fried green tomatoes? We do have some green tomatoes....don't really want ot ripen them to red....but what are some alternatives?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh Designer, it is so difficult at times when it comes to toilets in foreign countries. Seems like I have many experiences there too. The hole in the floor is so hard when you are wearing slacks too. LOL Sounds like a great trip.

Love the felted socks.


----------



## KateB

Designer - great story Shirley!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My MIL taught me to pickle summer squash (yellow and zucchini) using a bread & butter recipe. Sooo good!
> 
> I have a head full of allergies this morning. Rah. Boy, was it nice to be away and not be sneezing/itching/blowing my nose all the time.
> 
> 50F this morning--I put the flannels on the bed last night. Now, it's time to eat and get something else done. I am still trying to sort my computer though it seems a bit better this morning.


Allergies are no fun for sure and zap the energy when they are bad. Along with actually making you feel sick when they get out of hand. Glad you had some respite.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> I missed it when you posted it here. You did such a beautiful job and the color is outstanding.


Thank you so much purl2diva. :thumbup: :thumbup: Much appreciated. Isn't it something getting used to compliments and learning to take them in. Easier since we all admire each others' knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well now the LYS owner could have just been trying to get a sale but she doesn't seem the sort. I also wondered about patterns used then and gauge. Wasn't meaning to start a debate just knew I had (or maybe not had) been talked into needing to get the gauge for the addi needles. Oh well...life goes on, and on, and on....LOL


If I understood Rookie right, they do need a different gauge but the one we are concerned with is the knitting gauge with our stitches, so as long as we use a needle to give us the right knitting stitch we are ok. Just don't understand why they would change the needle size. Makes it all so complicated.


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


That's a beautiful house!


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


That is some gorgeous cabin!!!! What fun you must have had. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I missed this, too, Patches. Praying everything goes well for you and you have very good results from your biopsy/surgery!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


From me too!


----------



## Patches39

Back home, missed my morning flowers, garden, and coffee, just want to rest for right now :-D talk later.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have three cups of cooked and mashed sweet potatoes...am debating whether to make bread or save it for something else. Maybe muffins. 

No knitting now for a couple of days--today is clean off the desk and go through all the stuff that accumulated while I was gone. I haven't really decided what to work on next, so I don't feel I'm leaving anything undone, but I do want to settle on a new project.

Shirley, very funny story about the toilet!


----------



## iamsam

yes - our scales have just pounds - I had to find a conversion table to find my weight in stones.

sam



darowil said:


> No wonder you keep saying you would like to put on weight (BTW we use stones and pounds and feet and inches- so when I put my height in the other day I said 5'4" becuase that is how we said it. That is 64" and for cms just add a 1 to the front! Checked it on my confesion site and it seems that I have either given myself an extra 1/2 inch or deprived myself of it in the past! (164 is actually about 164 1/2 inchs) No idea of my weight in stones and lbs. That has changed unfortunately unlike my height.
> Our bathroom scales used to have stones and pounds marked on them- do yours just have pounds?


----------



## iamsam

I thought of that too - but that is the way the conversion came out.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> now that Sam, is a measure we would never use to that number of decimal points!!!!!!!!! We would probably say 7 and three quarters.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds good siouxann - I think gary's folds have concord grapes - I will have to check.

sam



siouxann said:


> Here is a NY state recipe I found online:
> 
> GRAPE PIE
> 
> Even though they may be perfectly willing to share their recipes, the bakers of Naples have trouble letting outsiders in on the secret of the perfect pie because they never bake just one: they prepare pies in quantity. After much consideration, Irene Bouchard worked out the following for me:
> 
> 5 1/2 cups Concord grapes, washed
> about 1 cup sugar, depending on the sweetness of the grapes
> 1 tablespoon tapioca
> Pastry for a 9-inch pie
> 
> Pop the skins off the grapes by pinching them at the end opposite the stem; set them aside. Put the pulp (without water) into a heavy pan, bring it to a boil, and let it boil 5 to 6 minutes. Put it through a colander or food mill to remove the seeds. Pour the hot pulp over the skins and let the mixture sit for 5 hours. ("This colors the pulp and makes it pretty.") Add the sugar and tapioca, then pour the mixture into the pie crust and dot with butter. Put on the top crust. (Irene uses a "floating" top crusta circle of dough slightly smaller than the top of the piebecause it is easier than crimping top and bottom together and it also makes a pretty purple ring around the edge.) Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Lower the temperature to 350 degrees and cook 20 minutes more until the crust is browned and the juice begins to bubble up.
> 
> The ones I bought there were made from Concord grapes, and the lady who made them picked the seeds out of each grape. Also, I think she used either cornstarch or flour to thicken it, not the tapioca mentioned in the recipe above.
> I haven't tried to make one, but this has made me hungry for one, so maybe later.


----------



## iamsam

caren's rain video was upside down for me also.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good that you are getting rain that you need. Can anyone tell me why the videos would be upside down on my computer?


----------



## iamsam

I am going to show that to Heidi - they are hosting the moser clan for thanksgiving this year - it won't be a sitdown - way too many - this would look great on the buffet line.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening The house is still very quiet. My time to enjoy.
> 
> Coffee has just finished perking so Time for a cupa. Along with the coffee a neat idea for a center piece on any table.


----------



## iamsam

what is space dyed?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I've never seen the like of that peacock. It is outstanding. I had a lovely weekend in Fermanagh and I got yarn for a jacket. I need to adapt the sleeve oattern to accommodate my swollen left arm. The yarn is by Noro and is space-dyed in lovely pastel shades. Very fashionable and I'll start it once I have completed two scarves for grandchildren Christmas presents. I'm going to make good use of the lovely mild weather and do autumn work in the garden. I got various plants cut back yesterday and the plan is to weed and plant spring bulbs this morning.


----------



## iamsam

happens to me every so often - I jumped back several pages and them went forward page by page - that sometimes helps.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Does anyone else have crazy pages? I can't get to the bottom of them and several only have one comment.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I am going to show that to Heidi - they are hosting the moser clan for thanksgiving this year - it won't be a sitdown - way too many - this would look great on the buffet line.
> 
> sam


I think it would too. I wish we would have buffet style sometimes the table gets so crowded when everyone shows up.

The video might be upside down on a PC if I accidentally had the iPhone upside down. That is what my computer geeks have told me.


----------



## iamsam

because right is the right way to drive. rotflmao

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, now I guess I know how we got lbs. over here. It came from over there. Interesting how even floors are counted differently in Great Britain than on the Continent. In Germany the first floor wasn't the first floor. That was the ground floor and the next floor up was the first floor. We lived on the 14th floor of the apartment building there but we were really on the 15th floor. I wonder since we do so many things the British way, how we ended up driving on the side of the road that the Continent uses?


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the recipes poledra - I think the pie sounds great.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Green Tomato Pickles
> 
> The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.
> 
> Green Tomato Pie


----------



## iamsam

too funny Shirley - I can well imagine the story was told many times by the two ladies. and don't ever stop telling stories - we love stories. you and gigi together make my life merry.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I will, but please people, If my stories are taking up too much space let me know - my feelings wont be hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile I felt nature calling and asked him where the 'washroom' (ladies) was -- he said we only have Chinese washrooms and you might find it different. I was at the stage that I didn't give a darn what kind of wash room it was, so away I went down a path into a little building.


----------



## gagesmom

Holy cow we have had a houseful since Friday night pretty much. Although more packing got done I would have liked it to be less people. I have today and tomorrow off and then I work from Thursday to Monday. Extra pay on Monday though for Thanksgiving.

Patches I am sending you good vibes, healing energy, prayers and a huge hug. Pleas let us know how you are doing.


----------



## iamsam

can hardly wait to try the apple pie cookies.

will have to try the pumpkin also - pumpkin pie is gary's favorite.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Found these little gems online this morning. I am thinking these along with apple pie cookies would be perfect for the holiday season. Make ahead a bunch and freeze, take out when company is due.
> 
> Apple pie Cookies
> 
> Pumpkin Hand Pies with Pecan Streusel Topping


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to try the apple pie cookies.
> 
> will have to try the pumpkin also - pumpkin pie is gary's favorite.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found these little gems online this morning. I am thinking these along with apple pie cookies would be perfect for the holiday season. Make ahead a bunch and freeze, take out when company is due.
> 
> Apple pie Cookies
> 
> Pumpkin Hand Pies with Pecan Streusel Topping
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking they will be my new go to instead of making pies. They are easier to serve. I am making some with pear pilling, it is my friends favorite. Maybe mincemeat too. I can see my trying several different fillings just for fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

wouldn't the wet from outdoors soak through?

sam

of course if you are only going to wear them outside when it is dry the point is moot.



NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of knitted worsted socks and now a pair of felted slippers to wear together and they are really warm.
> 
> I am a barefoot kind of girl very rarely wear socks. On those odd days I like a nice warm pair. If I felt them I can wear them outdoors. Seth likes socks and slippers so I can make some for him. I may make some for Nix and Grant as well, they love socks of any kind.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way patches - rest and heal.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Back home, missed my morning flowers, garden, and coffee, just want to rest for right now :-D talk later.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wouldn't the wet from outdoors soak through?
> 
> sam
> 
> of course if you are only going to wear them outside when it is dry the point is moot.


They might get a bit damp but wool is pretty good at repelling water as long as I don't stand in puddles. for Seth's I'll put kind of slip guard on them. Probably should put it on mine as well.


----------



## iamsam

and a sour cherry filling - oh yes - had not thought of that. pear sounds great. I am also thinking peaches.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking they will be my new go to instead of making pies. They are easier to serve. I am making some with pear pilling, it is my friends favorite. Maybe mincemeat too. I can see my trying several different fillings just for fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and a sour cherry filling - oh yes - had not thought of that. pear sounds great. I am also thinking peaches.
> 
> sam


never thought of peaches I bet rhubarb would be another one. I could have a whole freezer full of flavors.


----------



## wannabear

Over on chit chat today, knovice knitter posted this link:

http://www.wimp.com/acapellahymn/

I enjoyed it a good bit. I have to envy people who can sing, cause I can't carry a tune anywhere. This guy can.


----------



## StellaK

NanaCaren said:


> It was raining again when I went to bed last night too very good for the ground. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I don't know why the videos would be upside down. That is odd. A question I must ask my computer geeks. hmmmm


My videos are all upside down also.


----------



## Bulldog

Will stop reading a minute to say a hearty I love you and hope you are all having a great day. Jim and I had to go to the dentist today for a routine cleaning, then on to Krogers to get our flu shot and shingles shot. Picked up lunch from their deli and since then, I have just been looking at sock patterns. Almost through with my Schoppel socks and will post so you can see how crazy the colorway worked up. There is nothing better than boiled peanuts if they are cooked right. I like the traditional boiled peanuts. Sure am glad to hear I don't have to keep buying gauges. I am using a Hiya Hiya needle right now that is so sharp at the points....my finger is sore. I sure hope I am not getting sick. Eyes are watery, throat is scratchy, and just feel punk. Don't have time though. Jim's best friend is coming for a visit. Will be here Fri and stay until Wed, so I will be in the kitchen. Promised Dr I would walk the treadmill 5 minutes each day. Started that today. Have no muscle strength in my legs since the back surgery. I am glad you asked about blocking the gauge swatch, Daralene. I didn't know that.
I was glad to get some news on Marianne. I have been so concerned about her. I know she is having it rough taking care of her mother in her declining health and Mrianne with so many health issues herself.
Pray Charlotte is progressing well. It will be rough for a while for her
Sassafras...I am so very proud of you
Sorlena...I am so saddened you have been through so much lately. Hang in there
Will read a little more and see if I can finish my sock. Have started another pair in something called Infinity that was gifted to me by a dear friend. It has a totally different feel to it. The colors are so rich though. I am doing a ribbed sock this time. Would like to learn the sweet tomato heel but don't have $ to get ebook this month. May do the Eye of the Patridge heel this time.
Know I am missing someone...forgive me...maybe will get it with next post. Much much love coming your way....Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Why fry them green tomatoes, mmm they are good

Kriley58, I'm right there with you, girl. There is a place here called Rustys...He serves fried green tomatoes with Lobster/crab sauce. MMMMMM YUMO!


----------



## Bulldog

Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.[/quote]

Gwen, this hat is just precious. You put some work into that. Sure hope you are feeling better. I feel so bad you have had such a hard time and I kept telling you how I didn't. Hope you continue to heal and the pain lessens.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks everyone for keeping me company.

I will keep you company any day, sweetie!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's still warmish and there is evening a butterfly on what's left of the buddlea flowers.
> 
> So glad to hear that Jynx is coming along slowly after what seems to have been a terrible ordeal.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those who need them and hugs and happy vibes to all.
> 
> I am off to my sewing and knitting group this morning so I.m 10 pages behind, but will try and catch up later.
> 
> In the meantime Tuesday photos .....


Your flower bed is coming along nicely, Purple! I hope you've had a good day today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I have three cups of cooked and mashed sweet potatoes...am debating whether to make bread or save it for something else. Maybe muffins.
> 
> No knitting now for a couple of days--today is clean off the desk and go through all the stuff that accumulated while I was gone. I haven't really decided what to work on next, so I don't feel I'm leaving anything undone, but I do want to settle on a new project.
> 
> Shirley, very funny story about the toilet!


Whatever you make, I'm sure it will be delicious.

Yes, it is nice to get things straightened. I really need to get busy. Not knitting or straightening. :shock:


----------



## Bulldog

No you just need the one gauge. They are all meant to be the same, as are all the needles. No reson at all to have different ones- except of course to give the companies a bit more of your money. Which I'm sure you would rather do on something else more exciting like yarn or patterns

Thanks, Darowil. Wish I had known this before I ordered another one....Dang


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> what is space dyed?
> 
> sam


That will be interesting to find out. I thought it would mean the length or width of the dyed colorway. Perhaps a larger space between color switches. Now to find out what it really means. Guess I thought that because I've heard people talking about the difference in the way the Noro yarn is dyed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> because right is the right way to drive. rotflmao
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Railyn

Angora1 said:


> Oh Designer, it is so difficult at times when it comes to toilets in foreign countries. Seems like I have many experiences there too. The hole in the floor is so hard when you are wearing slacks too. LOL Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> Love the felted socks.


My experience with the hole in the floor was in Italy and I was a few months pregnant. An interesting memory.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> No you just need the one gauge. They are all meant to be the same, as are all the needles. No reson at all to have different ones- except of course to give the companies a bit more of your money. Which I'm sure you would rather do on something else more exciting like yarn or patterns
> 
> Thanks, Darowil. Wish I had known this before I ordered another one....Dang


Of course you could be like me. I just dropped my gauge down inside the hide-a-bed that is very heavy and you can't get down in there. Guess I will find it when we move. :?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. It;s been a lovely day here again, although the weather is supposed to be cooling down by the end of the week.

Special thoughts and gentle hugs this evening to all fellow fibromites. 

It's a bit like autumn in my craft room, leaves everywhere.

Off to bed now as I need to lie down. Night night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, are you wearing a Waterfall shawl like Lurker's with no sleeves? You look so lovely in that color. Quite beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I need to find that green tomato pie...!!!


----------



## Tessadele

Railyn said:


> My experience with the hole in the floor was in Italy and I was a few months pregnant. An interesting memory.


I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!

Tessa


----------



## PurpleFi

Tessadele said:


> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


I never travel anywhere without a Shewee. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> My experience with the hole in the floor was in Italy and I was a few months pregnant. An interesting memory.


Oooh, I wouldn't want to do that near the end of my pregnancy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


Oh my, that sounds even harder than the holes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I never travel anywhere without a Shewee. :thumbup:


And what is a Shewee?

Have a lovely and restful sleep Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> And what is a Shewee?
> 
> Have a lovely and restful sleep Purple.


Have a look here http://www.shewee.com/collections/all?gclid=COrzqridiLoCFXDJtAodeEEAJA

Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Designer, are you wearing a Waterfall shawl like Lurker's with no sleeves? You look so lovely in that color. Quite beautiful.


no, that is my poncho I made a few years ago. I just found the picture. I got so much wear out of it. One of my favorite designs - you make 2 rectangles and sew them together in a twist. I just went for it and included some cables and some seed stitch strips.


----------



## Designer1234

Tessadele said:


> I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


I think the thing that was best about my story was the connection I felt with the two little ladies and the fact that I knew they had told their husbands -- it was just such a fun thing. worth getting stuck.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jynx....she was pretty chipper and upbeat.....
> 
> This is great news! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Back home, missed my morning flowers, garden, and coffee, just want to rest for right now :-D talk later.


Rest up....you can always check the flowers, garden and coffee whenever you feel like it.
How long before you get the results of your procedure? Hope it's not too long and it's good news!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping me company.
> 
> I will keep you company any day, sweetie!


So glad to hear from you, Betty. Don't let those menfolk keep you in the kitchen the whole time DH's friend is visiting.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever turkey!
> 
> Now I am confused, everyone else sees a Peacock- which is it Caren?!


I saw a turkey, too. Just in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Designer, are you wearing a Waterfall shawl like Lurker's with no sleeves? You look so lovely in that color. Quite beautiful.


It is beautiful and a very flattering color for you!! But then your knitting is just like your fiber art...all of it is beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> I saw a turkey, too. Just in time for Thanksgiving.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

I've never had experience with holes in the floor. But the half bath at my son's house almost did me in. With my back problems, I have no strength in my legs. The last time I used that bathroom, I was afraid I'd have to call him to help me get up...with my slacks and panties down around my ankles. The toilet was about 12" from the floor!!! I managed to finally stand up because the idea of that was just too much to bear! LOL!!! Now when I visit him...I stop at the nearest fast food restaurant that has a handicapped rest room that I can reasonably stand up from. Why do they make toilets so low to the floor? Are they especially made for children and midgets?!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Have a look here http://www.shewee.com/collections/all?gclid=COrzqridiLoCFXDJtAodeEEAJA
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


I'll have to admit I've never seen anything like that!!! And Shewee is the perfect name for it!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


----------



## kehinkle

Just a quick pop-i as I am on a load from DE to OH. Had to stop for gas and the tummy said it was hungry. Also needed the sun to go down some so I wasn't blinded. 

Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected. Prayers for all who need them and hugs to all of you. 

Caught a blurb about a national truck strike this weekend and a convoy to DC. Does anyone have any more info? I don't have tv or even listen to the radio as it doesn't come in very well. 

312 miles to go but doesn't deliver until 8 a.m. I will tell you tomorrow where I am headed although I think it is a regular one as they didn't need any additional info from me. 

Have a great one. If not too tired, will finish when I shut down.

OH Kathy (81)


----------



## Tessadele

Designer1234 said:


> I think the thing that was best about my story was the connection I felt with the two little ladies and the fact that I knew they had told their husbands -- it was just such a fun thing. worth getting stuck.


I'm sure they still chuckle too when they think about it,


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick pop-i as I am on a load from DE to OH. Had to stop for gas and the tummy said it was hungry. Also needed the sun to go down some so I wasn't blinded.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected. Prayers for all who need them and hugs to all of you.
> 
> Caught a blurb about a national truck strike this weekend and a convoy to DC. Does anyone have any more info? I don't have tv or even listen to the radio as it doesn't come in very well.
> 
> 312 miles to go but doesn't deliver until 8 a.m. I will tell you tomorrow where I am headed although I think it is a regular one as they didn't need any additional info from me.
> 
> Have a great one. If not too tired, will finish when I shut down.
> 
> OH Kathy (81)


Traveling mercy, lovely photo
:-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I need to find that green tomato pie...!!!


Here it is

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205326-83.html


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It;s been a lovely day here again, although the weather is supposed to be cooling down by the end of the week.
> 
> Special thoughts and gentle hugs this evening to all fellow fibromites.
> 
> It's a bit like autumn in my craft room, leaves everywhere.
> 
> Off to bed now as I need to lie down. Night night.


good night pleasant dreams. Gentle hugs for you as well sweet lady.

I am looking forward to it cooling down, only time I get to wear sweaters. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


I can only imagine how difficult is must have been. I think I might have taken one look and opted for outside without trying to reach it.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Patches, I've been missing pages and skimming, so I missed this. Hope all goes well dear. Please let us know how you are. :-( Well, I'm hoping for good results. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So sorry I missed this original post, skimming you miss things unfortunately. Hope things go well fir you Patches.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I never travel anywhere without a Shewee. :thumbup:


Mum always had a shewee in the car when we traveled. It always confused me as to why all my friends mum's never had one.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Safe traveling day for you Carol. Love the Blessing, right back Atcha!!


~~~It's late on Tuesday. Spent the whole day cooking....all kinds of stuff! Dinner is set for the next couple of days. We are at a point where we need to start using up what is in the freezer & fridge. Made acorn& butternut squash soup, stuffed mushrooms, rolled biscuits with the remaining stuffing, pork tenderloin tips in wine & mushroom sauce, spicy croutons. Fruit & leftover angel food cake for dessert. We are not eating all of this tonight....probably soup & stuffed mushrooms tonight.

At the end of the day before dark settled in, we sat for a bit on the porch....a little chilly, but tolerable if wrapped in a blanket or jacket.....pretty sun light on leaves (falling at a rate of about 1/minute :-D ), wind from the NE, so lake was a bit choppy with lots of white caps sparkling in the sunlight. So peaceful. love it-love it-love it!

Wishing you all peaceful evenings...healing energies winging to all....Carol il/oh

PS.....we have tomatoes! BUT, they are all green and not likely to get red. I thought I might try fried green tomatoes...anyone have a good recipe? I am a novice...never made them....have eaten them...YUM! Willing to try cooking them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping you in prayers and good thoughts as you wait for the results....yes, that's way too long...hope they can speed it up a little.



Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


----------



## Designer1234

Tessadele said:


> I'm sure they still chuckle too when they think about it,


They were both so sweet and I would have loved to get to really know them. they were beaming from ear to ear and then they would giggle and their hands would go up over their mouths. Their eyes were just sparkling. It was a memory -- I will never forget it nor will I remember it without smiling.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick pop-i as I am on a load from DE to OH. Had to stop for gas and the tummy said it was hungry. Also needed the sun to go down some so I wasn't blinded.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected. Prayers for all who need them and hugs to all of you.
> 
> Caught a blurb about a national truck strike this weekend and a convoy to DC. Does anyone have any more info? I don't have tv or even listen to the radio as it doesn't come in very well.
> 
> 312 miles to go but doesn't deliver until 8 a.m. I will tell you tomorrow where I am headed although I think it is a regular one as they didn't need any additional info from me.
> 
> Have a great one. If not too tired, will finish when I shut down.
> 
> OH Kathy (81)


I hear you on the getting blinded. Had to pick Chrissy up and the sun was in my face the whole 35 mile drive. not fun I never like when that happens. 
I havent' heard anything about a strike but haven' has the news on tonight.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Tomato Pickles
> The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.
> Green Tomato Pie
> These sound delish makes me wish i had more green tomatoes. My have to start some indoors and pick them while still green.
> Thanks for posting these. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Found these little gems online this morning. I am thinking these along with apple pie cookies would be perfect for the holiday season. Make ahead a bunch and freeze, take out when company is due.
> Apple pie Cookies
> 
> http://www.ohbiteit.com/2012/11/apple-pie-cookies.html
> 
> Pumpkin Hand Pies with Pecan Streusel Topping
> Ooh, I'm making these soon!! Thank you!
> :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

As I was thinking about quilts today, I happened to find some old pics and scanned them in. Some of the photos are water damaged but I tried to crop and take that part out. I need to get into the craft boxes and see what quilt tops I have so I can get started on the wedding gift.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> The yarn I got at the shop in Oregon is lovely to work with so alpaca can be washed successfully...try Alpaca with a Twist brand, also...I used that in my DIL's scarf for last Christmas and loved working with it. Cascade has some lovely alpaca yarn also. What a bummer to go through that...if there's still straw/hay, then who know what else?


~~~ :roll: I really didn't want to think of that (but of course, that thought DID cross my mind :? :?: ). CArol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :roll: I really didn't want to think of that (but of course, that thought DID cross my mind :? :?: ). CArol il/oh


While I really want to support local farmers, y'all know I love Knit Picks and their alpaca fibers are wonderful too.


----------



## Spider

Patches, healing rest for you and prayers . Remember we all agreed Oct. Was going to be a better a month. So good things will keep happening. 
We had another gorgeous day but the wind blew so my allergies are so bad. My eyes feel like a ton of sand has been dumped in each one.


----------



## Designer1234

wannabear said:


> Over on chit chat today, knovice knitter posted this link:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/acapellahymn/
> 
> I enjoyed it a good bit. I have to envy people who can sing, cause I can't carry a tune anywhere. This guy can.


I thought it was wonderful, He must have recorded all the different parts separately. that would be difficult.


----------



## Sorlenna

Here are the other two quilts. The circle one went to a friend of DD#2's for her 16th birthday and I still have the Boston Commons one on my bed--it was the first big quilt I made. I feel sure I have other photos somewhere but sorting through them will take some time.


----------



## purl2diva

Yeah, Tigers. I bet you are happy, Sam and family


----------



## Sorlenna

Spider said:


> Patches, healing rest for you and prayers . Remember we all agreed Oct. Was going to be a better a month. So good things will keep happening.
> We had another gorgeous day but the wind blew so my allergies are so bad. My eyes feel like a ton of sand has been dumped in each one.


I'm still waiting for October to be better, but glad to know it is better for some of us! Patches, sending good thoughts your way.

Seeing my folks was great but the trip did not go as well as I'd hoped...I have thrown my wishes out to the universe, however, so we shall see.

I think I'll go and find something to work on tonight--that ought to keep me out of trouble. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found these little gems online this morning. I am thinking these along with apple pie cookies would be perfect for the holiday season. Make ahead a bunch and freeze, take out when company is due.
> Apple pie Cookies
> 
> http://www.ohbiteit.com/2012/11/apple-pie-cookies.html
> 
> Pumpkin Hand Pies with Pecan Streusel Topping
> Ooh, I'm making these soon!! Thank you!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to make some tomorrow I have lots of pumpkin and apples and pears.  You are most welcome. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> I'm still waiting for October to be better, but glad to know it is better for some of us! Patches, sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> Seeing my folks was great but the trip did not go as well as I'd hoped...I have thrown my wishes out to the universe, however, so we shall see.
> 
> I think I'll go and find something to work on tonight--that ought to keep me out of trouble. :mrgreen:


Did you make those beautiful quilts?? Now I quit for sure , this group can do it all, sew, knit garden, cook!! It never ends.


----------



## Designer1234

I want to thank all of you from the TP who sent me parcels for the Calgary flood relief. I got the last parcel due today and I ended up with 6 boxes with wonderful projects knit, crochet, and donated by my tea party friends. I will never forget it. 

Pat and I will take 6 boxes of winter wear to the Muncipal District of Big horn - where there was some dreadful flooding. A small village was completely inundated and the people from the town are now living in temporary housing -- half of them won't be able to return to their homes. There are also farms and farm families who have been negatively affected by the terrible floods. There has been a lot of publicity for the Calgary and High River area but there were places like Exshaw that were not in the spotlight at all. When I called the lady at the MunicipalDistrict office she was delighted and told me she will be able to use every piece of knitting and winter wear I am able to bring. 

I have, sweaters, many hats - lots of children's hats, women's and men's hats. cowls, scarves, many pairs of mittens and 2 pairs of slippers (mocassin type) two fur hats (like police wear up here) for men who need to work outside - I made some 2 piece sets of hats and cowls or scarves, and received another wonderful 3 piece set with mittens, a hat and a scarf. The children's hats look warm and cozy and will keep the children nice and warm those and the mittens too. 

I want you to know how much I appreciate these wonderful expressions of friendship. I even got a sweet little pair of mittens from Mary to hang on our Christmas tree to remind me of the collection for the flood. 

I will let you know how it goes as weather permitting Pat and I will deliver the 6 absolutely full boxes on Friday-- thank you so much! The tea party members really helped me make a worthwhile donation and I know it will make a huge difference to a lot of people this cold bitter winter in Alberta. I will never forget it and I know that the people who have warm clothes to wear will never forget their Canadian and American friends who were thinking of them- this winter.


----------



## Sorlenna

Spider said:


> Did you make those beautiful quilts?? Now I quit for sure , this group can do it all, sew, knit garden, cook!! It never ends.


I made them over a time from 1997 to 2001--need to get back in practice!


----------



## sassafras123

Sorlena, love your quilts.
Resting today as I have a long drive to take a friend for two lumpectomies. 
Got sleeping bag and towels/soap out to start packing for Thay's retreat starting Fri.
I was worried i wouldn't have enough prednisone but new doc called and he will renew med. I see him again Oct 18.
Today is my DGS's 17th birthday. He is a loving and wonderful young man and I am very proud of him.


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> I made them over a time from 1997 to 2001--need to get back in practice!


Yes you should, that is a wonderful talent. Working with fabrics and fibers and threads is so rewarding I think. Would love to see more pictures of your work.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the other two quilts. The circle one went to a friend of DD#2's for her 16th birthday and I still have the Boston Commons one on my bed--it was the first big quilt I made. I feel sure I have other photos somewhere but sorting through them will take some time.


----------



## Spider

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlena, love your quilts.
> Resting today as I have a long drive to take a friend for two lumpectomies.
> Got sleeping bag and towels/soap out to start packing for Thay's retreat starting Fri.
> I was worried i wouldn't have enough prednisone but new doc called and he will renew med. I see him again Oct 18.
> Today is my DGS's 17th birthday. He is a loving and wonderful young man and I am very proud of him.


I hope he had a wonderful day. Enjoy the retreat!,


----------



## Designer1234

The circle quilt is one of the few quilts I made that was a traditional quilt. I have it on my bed right now. I loved quilting but not traditional quilts if there were a lot of points to be exactly matched. the circles were fun. Nice job on both of them Sorlenna


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> So sorry I missed this original post, skimming you miss things unfortunately. Hope things go well fir you Patches.


Thanks, I hope so too :-D


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's late on Tuesday. Spent the whole day cooking....all kinds of stuff! Dinner is set for the next couple of days. We are at a point where we need to start using up what is in the freezer & fridge. Made acorn& butternut squash soup, stuffed mushrooms, rolled biscuits with the remaining stuffing, pork tenderloin tips in wine & mushroom sauce, spicy croutons. Fruit & leftover angel food cake for dessert. We are not eating all of this tonight....probably soup & stuffed mushrooms tonight.
> 
> At the end of the day before dark settled in, we sat for a bit on the porch....a little chilly, but tolerable if wrapped in a blanket or jacket.....pretty sun light on leaves (falling at a rate of about 1/minute :-D ), wind from the NE, so lake was a bit choppy with lots of white caps sparkling in the sunlight. So peaceful. love it-love it-love it!
> 
> Wishing you all peaceful evenings...healing energies winging to all....Carol il/oh
> 
> PS.....we have tomatoes! BUT, they are all green and not likely to get red. I thought I might try fried green tomatoes...anyone have a good recipe? I am a novice...never made them....have eaten them...YUM! Willing to try cooking them.


So lovely. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I remember seeing roving and yarn like that at the Yarn & Fiber Festival and the owner said just pick it out. Well, now I know what a pain that is so I will know in the future to pass their product up. Thank you so much for telling us about that.


~~~Oh, yeah....."just pick it out"....HA! It was a real pain. I picked the yarn as I wound it. Usually it takes about 10 minutes to wind a skein into a ball....with this took at least an hour! Of course, I didn't even come close to getting all of it the first time around, so during knitting....It was so stop & go....awful! I'm just SO glad that WIP is done! I really liked working with the alpaca...I loved the pattern, too....this really took a great deal of joy out of the project! I certainly learned my lesson! :? :?


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> The circle quilt is one of the few quilts I made that was a traditional quilt. I have it on my bed right now. I loved quilting but not traditional quilts if there were a lot of points to be exactly matched. the circles were fun. Nice job on both of them Sorlenna


Thank you so much! Circles/curves are my favorite kind of block to do.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Patches, healing rest for you and prayers . Remember we all agreed Oct. Was going to be a better a month. So good things will keep happening.
> We had another gorgeous day but the wind blew so my allergies are so bad. My eyes feel like a ton of sand has been dumped in each one.


Thanks, it is a long wait,  and you are right October is going to be a great month, :lol: , I too deal with allergies, and sinuses too, but we do go on don't we. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: pray healing coming your way.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> I too loved Shanghai when I visited the city ten years ago. I was there as part of a university visit to Beijing and I travelled to Shanghai on the fast overnight train. Using the ladies room on the moving train was an adventure I don't want to repeat!!!


About 20 years ago the Bejing to Shanghai train was the best we travelled on through China- you can imagine what soem of the train loos were like by the time we arrived at our destinations. They actually expected people to bey rules like no spitting, and no squatting onthe toilet seat- and people obeyed the rules. Unlike other places that occasionally tried to put up these rules. The train to Shangai was clean unlike the rest of the country. (or was is the Nanjing to Shangahai train- maybe it was. Think we flew the Beijing/Shanghai route.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the other two quilts. The circle one went to a friend of DD#2's for her 16th birthday and I still have the Boston Commons one on my bed--it was the first big quilt I made. I feel sure I have other photos somewhere but sorting through them will take some time.


Awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, it is a long wait,  and you are right October is going to be a great month, :lol: , I too deal with allergies, and sinuses too, but we do go on don't we. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: pray healing coming your way.


Hate to complain about allergies with all the more serious illness's out there. But today I wanted to sew, or knit or do something and my eyes hurt so bad.
Need to cut binding out for a quilt and wanted to finish another one and tie it, but didn't get much done. Oh well, will take knitting along tomorrow to work at the antique store. We have good weather staying until Friday.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> the 'Bird of Paradise' blooms at the fenceline. I have checked on Google and these are from South Africa- but we do have lots of them around in Manukau.


~~~These Birds of Paradise are the ones I know/recognize. These were among the first flowers I saw upon my arrival at Cuttington College, Liberia. They were everywhere. Beautiful. Thanks for the picture! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Hate to complain about allergies with all the more serious illness's out there. But today I wanted to sew, or knit or do something and my eyes hurt so bad.
> Need to cut binding out for a quilt and wanted to finish another one and tie it, but didn't get much done. Oh well, will take knitting along tomorrow to work at the antique store. We have good weather staying until Friday.


It will be a better day, you'll see.


----------



## Patches39

Well time to take pain pill, will say night night, praying blessing for all may it be filled with love, joy, peace and healing.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> She loves all of us and covets our prayers. Promised her that we would keep storming Heaven's gates for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Absolutely...a perfect storm for her! Thank you for the update.
carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~These Birds of Paradise are the ones I know/recognize. These were among the first flowers I saw upon my arrival at Cuttington College, Liberia. They were everywhere. Beautiful. Thanks for the picture! :-D :-D :-D


My pleasure!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> It was my first and only experience with a Chinese bathroom.


My worst experiences of bathrooms for many years were from China- but have had worse since. What I found hardest was when they had no doors- so you see everything going on opposite you as you squat of course. Or an open trench whenre you all line up behind each other as you go. And not always with any way of clearing out the trench after either.
The funniest one was watching the men go in one day. Soemtimes you would pay for the toilet paper. So men could go one way and pay nothing or the other way and get there piece of [paper. One man went through without paying nad then tried to go the other way- and was very promptly stopped!.
But hte 'best' experiences have also been in China- such as the time we were desperate so our guide took us to a top class hotel. And we had the doors opend for us, toilet seat wiped down before we used it, taps turned on etc. From one extreme to the other.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Today has been very good....not needed any pain meds! Loved the apple pie cookie recipe (copied it for sure).


NanaCaren said:


> HI how are you feeling?


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been very good....not needed any pain meds! Loved the apple pie cookie recipe (copied it for sure).


That is wonderful, just don't overdo.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a pair of knitted worsted socks and now a pair of felted slippers to wear together and they are really warm.
> 
> I am a barefoot kind of girl very rarely wear socks. On those odd days I like a nice warm pair. If I felt them I can wear them outdoors. Seth likes socks and slippers so I can make some for him. I may make some for Nix and Grant as well, they love socks of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> During winter I wear socks and on the cold days jnitted slippers over the top (jsut a fingering weight sock). Summer bare foot. Heading to the barefoot stage now, though I have started wearing socks under my sandles when out- if I am meant to keep other parts of my body covered surely me feet as as much risk of sun damage? Finished a 2 plt/lace weight pair this morning. Tired them and seem OK but yet to see.
> Tody is our first hot day for the season- 35 round mid nineties. Straight back down again tomorrow though (only19C).
> Heading out soon for lunch with my sister and mother and maybe my sisters MIL.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

happens to me every so often - I jumped back several pages and them went forward page by page - that sometimes helps.

sam

sassafras123 wrote:
Does anyone else have crazy pages? I can't get to the bottom of them and several only have one comment.

Soemtiems I have found they take a very long to download for some reason- if I'm patient they eventually do it, if I'm not they don't seem to get there! So when i am impatient and they are feeling like being slow I miss some posts. Or go out and start again


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got that "lecture" from Marianne....told her I hadn't worn the collar as much today either...just so darn hot! I know...wear the collar....I just love all of you guys & gals!


Spider said:


> That is wonderful, just don't overdo.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


That's beautiful, what a wonderful way to spend time together, and wonderful that you take the time to spend together. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Update to that (and if you go to her facebook you will see she posted some) Marianne will be having a needle biopsy next Wednesday. Doctor told her it could still be a goiter though it is hard and goiters aren't hard typically. Also told her that he could not yet say it was or wasn't cancer but that what ever it was he would take care of it. Also that cancers in that area generally do not metastasize. I have to admit I was "holding my breath" all day waiting to hear from her and couldn't help but crying in relief when I finally heard from her. It's not over yet but at least she has now been seen by the surgeon, given some meds for pre-biopsy use and I KNOW she has been forthright with the doctor and not been stubborn.
> 
> Next...did put my self into my knitting while waiting and below is the finished Elephant hat. Of course I still need to line it but that can wait until I can go to the store later. uote=Angora1]Thanks Ohio Joy. I'm sorry she doesn't think the doctor will move sooner when flytyin felt it was life-threatening.


[/quote]

~~~~Gwennie...Thanks for the relatively postive update on Marianne. We will keep her gently cradeled in our prayers.

I want to know WHO is going to wear that elephant hat? It does make quite a statement! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen,,,,glad to hear you didn't need a pain pill today...that collar alone could cause you some pain...glad to hear you're on the mend.

Praying for Marianne....wish I was closer.

Praying for Patches, Pontuf and Dreamweaver plus so many others in our loving circle.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> thanks for the recipes poledra - I think the pie sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Tomato Pickles
> 
> The Green Tomato Jam was really good too.
> 
> Green Tomato Pie
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I aim to please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> never thought of peaches I bet rhubarb would be another one. I could have a whole freezer full of flavors.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Over on chit chat today, knovice knitter posted this link:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/acapellahymn/
> 
> I enjoyed it a good bit. I have to envy people who can sing, cause I can't carry a tune anywhere. This guy can.


Hi Wannabear, how are you doing?


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Just wanted to tell you I found the earring. One happy chappy now! It was in the shower, caught on the ledge at the bottom of the door. So lucky it was not washed down the drain. Doing the happy dance now!
> 
> Shirley, what an adventure you had in Shanghai. And did you ever get to Beijing? I would love to travel to China. Really would like to see the Terracotta Army. My husband does not share my desire to go to China but he is happy to go anywhere else. In fact, we are planning next year's trip right now - an Alaskan cruise (booked) and then some time in your lovely country (Vancouver, drive through the Rockies to Lake Louise and Banff) I was going to PM you to ask you for some tips for the places we must see in the couple of days we are in your area. It will be summer (beginning of July) so hope the weather is good. When I was there some 40 years ago, it was foggy and misty when we were driving through the Rockies, so hoping for clear skies next year!
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Off to do some supermarket shopping before I start back at work tomorrow. Hate how work intereferes with my knitting and reading!
> Denise


~~~~HAPPY HAPPY DANCE! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: SO glad you found your earring!


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. She was so afraid of this reversal surgery and it seems with good reason. My but this really has been just awful and such a long recovery. I think much longer than the doctors had anticipated. My heart goes out to her. She always put so much of herself into KP with welcoming so many and complimenting the knitting of so many. Always saying something specific and meaningful. KP isn't the same without her and how we miss her. Hugs Jynx
> XOXOXO


I agree, I really feel for her. I had to have a bag for four months and my reversal went easy peasy. I was in hospital 5 days ... going from mushy food to solids then once everything was working well with solid food I went home and havent had any problems at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep you in my prayers Patches. Please let us know the results. And a big {{{hug}}}} to you.


From me too. I will keep reading on and see if there is any news..


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I think the thing that was best about my story was the connection I felt with the two little ladies and the fact that I knew they had told their husbands -- it was just such a fun thing. worth getting stuck.


LOLOL!!! You have some great stories, we don't get tired of them at all, please please please don't stop telling them.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I have stayed up way too late trying to skim over last week's KTP. I got home from my vacation late this afternoon and took Matthew out to lunch and unloaded the vehicle. Went to church for the rest of the evening to help with a mission project. Matthew came home from his art class with 3 ceramic pieces that he has made. Tells me to figure out what I can do with them. He is doing some nice things on the pottery wheel. I am so proud of him. I told him that our knitting friends love his drawings. He was so excited to do drawings for the ladies getting together at Rookies' home.
> Vacation was awesome. Will share more later, but need to get some sleep so I can go in to work in the morning.


~~~Glad you are home safely....you drove many many miles...with no relief driver! Thank you again for all you gave and imparted at Rookie's. Can't wait to see pics of Matt's latest creations. I'll bet they are wonderful! I hope the classes continue....it seems he has found a real focus for his gifts. :thumbup: :thumbup: You have every right to be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> During winter I wear socks and on the cold days jnitted slippers over the top (jsut a fingering weight sock). Summer bare foot. Heading to the barefoot stage now, though I have started wearing socks under my sandles when out- if I am meant to keep other parts of my body covered surely me feet as as much risk of sun damage? Finished a 2 plt/lace weight pair this morning. Tired them and seem OK but yet to see.
> Tody is our first hot day for the season- 35 round mid nineties. Straight back down again tomorrow though (only19C).
> Heading out soon for lunch with my sister and mother and maybe my sisters MIL.


You are having summer weather already. Sounds like your winter is over and for me it is beginning. Quite pretty really but not looking forward to having to drive in it.

Hope you had a lovely lunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got that "lecture" from Marianne....told her I hadn't worn the collar as much today either...just so darn hot! I know...wear the collar....I just love all of you guys & gals!


I missed a few pages here so I'm sure you were uncomfortable and needed some time out of that collar. Will be glad when you can take it off for good with the doctor's blessing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, I really feel for her. I had to have a bag for four months and my reversal went easy peasy. I was in hospital 5 days ... going from mushy food to solids then once everything was working well with solid food I went home and havent had any problems at all.


Sorry to hear you had to go through this but how thankful you must be your surgery went so well with the reversal. This is what they usually expect but Jynx seemed to know it wasn't going to be smooth sailing. I feel so badly for her.

Makes me think of Charlotte too. It seems her surgeries have gone well though and I'm hoping her PT will also. Such a major thing to go through. Hugs for Charlotte and all who need them.

Patches, hope you are doing ok now with the waiting time since your biopsy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Have a look here http://www.shewee.com/collections/all?gclid=COrzqridiLoCFXDJtAodeEEAJA
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


Well I'll be. Have never seen those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> My Elishia makes green tomato mincemeat with hers. It is one of my favorites for pies and cookies. Sometimes I use it jam on toast.
> I just found this Cow chow is another thing yo could make with them. It is delish.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/green-tomato-recipes/


~~~Thanks for the connection. What is green tomato mincemeat pie?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> no, that is my poncho I made a few years ago. I just found the picture. I got so much wear out of it. One of my favorite designs - you make 2 rectangles and sew them together in a twist. I just went for it and included some cables and some seed stitch strips.


Could you post the avatar photo bigger? It looks so pretty. I'l love to see what you did and how pretty you look.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Things have been very busy since I got back from Rookies. Ended up going to ER when I got home for an insect bite right below my shoulder that got infected and the infection moved into my muscle, Dr. called it cellulitis. Happened in like 10 hours when the bit was like 36 hours old, scarey. On two antibiotics and doing fine.
> 
> Good grief! So glad you are doing ok again.
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO DITTO DITTO! :-o :-o
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


Ouch! Sorry they couldn't use the needle. Glad you were able to get some sleep though. Hugs


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> A lot of work went into that peacock!


~~~or turkey?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~or turkey?


as it was for Thanksgiving, we decided it had to be a Turkey! What ever it is very clever!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle, found out some info for you:

Brace yourselves, Washington, D.C., drivers. Angry truckers are coming to town Friday as part of a three-day protest to "shut down America" and "restore our Constitutional Republic."

Enraged by low wages, fuel prices, regulations, the government shutdown, the debt ceiling, President Obama and "the corruption that is destroying America," the "Truckers Ride for the Constitution" aims to tie up three lanes of Interstate 495 circling the nation's capital, with big rigs traveling 55 mph, an organizer told U.S. News & World Report.

Last week, one of the promoters said 3,000 truckers had said they planned to participate in the holiday-weekend rally. Two convoys reportedly will leave from the Doswell Truck Stop in Doswell, Va.

The "general strike" seeks to enlist sympathetic motorists  and will let them pass if they display the group's calling card: T2SDA, which stands for "Truckers to Shut Down America," the original name.

The group behind the rally, "Ride for the Constitution," said in a news release that the "stage is now set for what we now consider the last peaceful defensive stand in a war that has been declared by Wall Street, Washington, and the Whitehouse upon the American people."

But a Georgia trucker handling logistics, Earl Conlon, told U.S. News & World Report that he and other truckers would block the highway if police intervened and that they also would try to arrest members of Congress for disregarding the Constitution.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205326-83.html


Thank you so much Caren! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


Glad they got it done, but sorry it hurts. Sure hope you get the results sooner than expected, the waiting is not the easiest. Hugs, prayers, and positive energies going out.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick pop-i as I am on a load from DE to OH. Had to stop for gas and the tummy said it was hungry. Also needed the sun to go down some so I wasn't blinded.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected. Prayers for all who need them and hugs to all of you.
> 
> Caught a blurb about a national truck strike this weekend and a convoy to DC. Does anyone have any more info? I don't have tv or even listen to the radio as it doesn't come in very well.
> 
> 312 miles to go but doesn't deliver until 8 a.m. I will tell you tomorrow where I am headed although I think it is a regular one as they didn't need any additional info from me.
> 
> Have a great one. If not too tired, will finish when I shut down.
> 
> OH Kathy (81)


Beautiful picture! Haven't heard anything on a strike, guess I'll have to ask DH when I talk to him tomorrow night. 
Safe travels Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's late on Tuesday. Spent the whole day cooking....all kinds of stuff! Dinner is set for the next couple of days. We are at a point where we need to start using up what is in the freezer & fridge. Made acorn& butternut squash soup, stuffed mushrooms, rolled biscuits with the remaining stuffing, pork tenderloin tips in wine & mushroom sauce, spicy croutons. Fruit & leftover angel food cake for dessert. We are not eating all of this tonight....probably soup & stuffed mushrooms tonight.
> 
> At the end of the day before dark settled in, we sat for a bit on the porch....a little chilly, but tolerable if wrapped in a blanket or jacket.....pretty sun light on leaves (falling at a rate of about 1/minute :-D ), wind from the NE, so lake was a bit choppy with lots of white caps sparkling in the sunlight. So peaceful. love it-love it-love it!
> 
> Wishing you all peaceful evenings...healing energies winging to all....Carol il/oh
> 
> PS.....we have tomatoes! BUT, they are all green and not likely to get red. I thought I might try fried green tomatoes...anyone have a good recipe? I am a novice...never made them....have eaten them...YUM! Willing to try cooking them.


You have been busy! Wishing you a lovely evening also.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> As I was thinking about quilts today, I happened to find some old pics and scanned them in. Some of the photos are water damaged but I tried to crop and take that part out. I need to get into the craft boxes and see what quilt tops I have so I can get started on the wedding gift.


Those are lovely, you are as talented quilting as you are knitting/crocheting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, you are as talented quilting as you are knitting/crocheting. :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got that "lecture" from Marianne....told her I hadn't worn the collar as much today either...just so darn hot! I know...wear the collar....I just love all of you guys & gals!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Be have (be haive?)


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Gwennie...Thanks for the relatively postive update on Marianne. We will keep her gently cradeled in our prayers.
> 
> I want to know WHO is going to wear that elephant hat? It does make quite a statement! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol il/oh


Ditto!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Kehinkle, found out some info for you:
> 
> Brace yourselves, Washington, D.C., drivers. Angry truckers are coming to town Friday as part of a three-day protest to "shut down America" and "restore our Constitutional Republic."
> 
> Enraged by low wages, fuel prices, regulations, the government shutdown, the debt ceiling, President Obama and "the corruption that is destroying America," the "Truckers Ride for the Constitution" aims to tie up three lanes of Interstate 495 circling the nation's capital, with big rigs traveling 55 mph, an organizer told U.S. News & World Report.
> 
> Last week, one of the promoters said 3,000 truckers had said they planned to participate in the holiday-weekend rally. Two convoys reportedly will leave from the Doswell Truck Stop in Doswell, Va.
> 
> The "general strike" seeks to enlist sympathetic motorists  and will let them pass if they display the group's calling card: T2SDA, which stands for "Truckers to Shut Down America," the original name.
> 
> The group behind the rally, "Ride for the Constitution," said in a news release that the "stage is now set for what we now consider the last peaceful defensive stand in a war that has been declared by Wall Street, Washington, and the Whitehouse upon the American people."
> 
> But a Georgia trucker handling logistics, Earl Conlon, told U.S. News & World Report that he and other truckers would block the highway if police intervened and that they also would try to arrest members of Congress for disregarding the Constitution.


Holy Cow! Thank you for finding that out, interesting to say the least.


----------



## Railyn

Busy day knitting today. I finished the knitting of the first Christmas stocking I was working on and now to get the details done like darn in the ends, etc. I wanted to use the yarn for the stocking on the workshop. I have started that and have a couple of inches done. Life got in the way of my knitting today. Had to do laundry and cook dinner. Still need to do the dishes. Tomorrow I have to take Ray to the dr. as he isn't driving yet so hope to make a stop at the yarn shop on the way home. How did I ever have time to work? For several years I worked two jobs plus had 4 children. Guess I was a better time manager then. Night all. Rest well and pray that the ill among us will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> Life got in the way of my knitting today. Had to do laundry and cook dinner. Still need to do the dishes. Tomorrow I have to take Ray to the dr. as he isn't driving yet so hope to make a stop at the yarn shop on the way home. How did I ever have time to work? For several years I worked two jobs plus had 4 children. Guess I was a better time manager then. Night all. Rest well and pray that the ill among us will feel better tomorrow.


I think the busier we are, the more we get done--at least, that's the way it seemed when I had all four of mine at home and two jobs, too!


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> I've experienced a couple of holes in the floor, but found it easy to bend & stand. If I was wearing jeans I just took them off then put them back on when I was upright again, easier than getting your feet in a tangle then falling in the hole. The funniest time was in Norway, the new ladies toilets were on a high stand, like a urinal but taller. Needless to say, I was not tall enough & couldn't get my backside over the edge. Oh, the contortions I went through, before going outside round the back of a bush.
> Oh,well, all part of life's rich pattern !!!
> 
> Tessa


Wouldn't want to try taking them off in someof the places I have been!
Haven't come across the ones you said in Norway- sounds like fun as well.
Foot marks on toilet seats in places like China is always very offputting. And can you imagine trying to squat on a toilet while the train is going? Just as well the rooms are so small- help keep you almost upright at least.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I think the busier we are, the more we get done--at least, that's the way it seemed when I had all four of mine at home and two jobs, too!


I agree- I get less done now than I used to thats for sure. Once I couldn't have fitted in KP.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Of course you could be like me. I just dropped my gauge down inside the hide-a-bed that is very heavy and you can't get down in there. Guess I will find it when we move. :?


Well while I have said you only need 1 I do have more than one- including some old ones so at least if one goes walkabouts II'm not stuck.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Have a look here http://www.shewee.com/collections/all?gclid=COrzqridiLoCFXDJtAodeEEAJA
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. xx


Wonder if they really work- I would be worried about leaking if I didn't get it placed right. But could sure be useful in some situations- often envious of men being able to go so easily. Sent the link to my sister who does a lot of hiking in more remote parts of the world (but not so remote that they aren't on guided tours).


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


What a nuisance that things didn't go as smoothly as meant to. Hoping things will be OK now- and that the results will be clear and good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> As I was thinking about quilts today, I happened to find some old pics and scanned them in. Some of the photos are water damaged but I tried to crop and take that part out. I need to get into the craft boxes and see what quilt tops I have so I can get started on the wedding gift.


Some beautiful work. I used to quilt too so I know the time involved in this. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the other two quilts. The circle one went to a friend of DD#2's for her 16th birthday and I still have the Boston Commons one on my bed--it was the first big quilt I made. I feel sure I have other photos somewhere but sorting through them will take some time.


Just beautiful. You do great knitting, patterns, and quilting. So lovely.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been very good....not needed any pain meds! Loved the apple pie cookie recipe (copied it for sure).


Brillant that you are feeling so much better. Hope youu are being sensible though.


----------



## darowil

Some lovley quilts there Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Wouldn't want to try taking them off in someof the places I have been!
> Haven't come across the ones you said in Norway- sounds like fun as well.
> Foot marks on toilet seats in places like China is always very offputting. And can you imagine trying to squat on a toilet while the train is going? Just as well the rooms are so small- help keep you almost upright at least.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I sure have been tossed around. Results are quite, well let's say, one wishes they hadn't had to go.


----------



## iamsam

this was very good.

sam



wannabear said:


> Over on chit chat today, knovice knitter posted this link:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/acapellahymn/
> 
> I enjoyed it a good bit. I have to envy people who can sing, cause I can't carry a tune anywhere. This guy can.


----------



## Poledra65

Good night all, I'm heading to bed, it's been a long day. Hugs everyone.


----------



## iamsam

continuous healing energy zooming your way patches - rest well.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


----------



## iamsam

lovely sunset Kathy - drive carefully.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Just a quick pop-i as I am on a load from DE to OH. Had to stop for gas and the tummy said it was hungry. Also needed the sun to go down some so I wasn't blinded.
> 
> Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected. Prayers for all who need them and hugs to all of you.
> 
> Caught a blurb about a national truck strike this weekend and a convoy to DC. Does anyone have any more info? I don't have tv or even listen to the radio as it doesn't come in very well.
> 
> 312 miles to go but doesn't deliver until 8 a.m. I will tell you tomorrow where I am headed although I think it is a regular one as they didn't need any additional info from me.
> 
> Have a great one. If not too tired, will finish when I shut down.
> 
> OH Kathy (81)


----------



## iamsam

we are getting your east wind here in northwest ohio and it is very cool.

great pictures carol - thanks for sharing.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's late on Tuesday. Spent the whole day cooking....all kinds of stuff! Dinner is set for the next couple of days. We are at a point where we need to start using up what is in the freezer & fridge. Made acorn& butternut squash soup, stuffed mushrooms, rolled biscuits with the remaining stuffing, pork tenderloin tips in wine & mushroom sauce, spicy croutons. Fruit & leftover angel food cake for dessert. We are not eating all of this tonight....probably soup & stuffed mushrooms tonight.
> 
> At the end of the day before dark settled in, we sat for a bit on the porch....a little chilly, but tolerable if wrapped in a blanket or jacket.....pretty sun light on leaves (falling at a rate of about 1/minute :-D ), wind from the NE, so lake was a bit choppy with lots of white caps sparkling in the sunlight. So peaceful. love it-love it-love it!
> 
> Wishing you all peaceful evenings...healing energies winging to all....Carol il/oh
> 
> PS.....we have tomatoes! BUT, they are all green and not likely to get red. I thought I might try fried green tomatoes...anyone have a good recipe? I am a novice...never made them....have eaten them...YUM! Willing to try cooking them.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful quilts sorlenna - your talent knows no end.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> As I was thinking about quilts today, I happened to find some old pics and scanned them in. Some of the photos are water damaged but I tried to crop and take that part out. I need to get into the craft boxes and see what quilt tops I have so I can get started on the wedding gift.


----------



## iamsam

we are - holding our breath for the game Thursday - winner take all.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Yeah, Tigers. I bet you are happy, Sam and family


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday wishes to grandson.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sorlena, love your quilts.
> Resting today as I have a long drive to take a friend for two lumpectomies.
> Got sleeping bag and towels/soap out to start packing for Thay's retreat starting Fri.
> I was worried i wouldn't have enough prednisone but new doc called and he will renew med. I see him again Oct 18.
> Today is my DGS's 17th birthday. He is a loving and wonderful young man and I am very proud of him.


----------



## iamsam

continued healing energy coming your way gwen - this will all be behind you before you know it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been very good....not needed any pain meds! Loved the apple pie cookie recipe (copied it for sure).


----------



## iamsam

I wish I was in one of the trucks.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Kehinkle, found out some info for you:
> 
> Brace yourselves, Washington, D.C., drivers. Angry truckers are coming to town Friday as part of a three-day protest to "shut down America" and "restore our Constitutional Republic."
> 
> Enraged by low wages, fuel prices, regulations, the government shutdown, the debt ceiling, President Obama and "the corruption that is destroying America," the "Truckers Ride for the Constitution" aims to tie up three lanes of Interstate 495 circling the nation's capital, with big rigs traveling 55 mph, an organizer told U.S. News & World Report.
> 
> Last week, one of the promoters said 3,000 truckers had said they planned to participate in the holiday-weekend rally. Two convoys reportedly will leave from the Doswell Truck Stop in Doswell, Va.
> 
> The "general strike" seeks to enlist sympathetic motorists  and will let them pass if they display the group's calling card: T2SDA, which stands for "Truckers to Shut Down America," the original name.
> 
> The group behind the rally, "Ride for the Constitution," said in a news release that the "stage is now set for what we now consider the last peaceful defensive stand in a war that has been declared by Wall Street, Washington, and the Whitehouse upon the American people."
> 
> But a Georgia trucker handling logistics, Earl Conlon, told U.S. News & World Report that he and other truckers would block the highway if police intervened and that they also would try to arrest members of Congress for disregarding the Constitution.


----------



## iamsam

great yarn colors - what will you knit with it?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, I'm heading to bed, it's been a long day. Hugs everyone.


----------



## iamsam

think I am here alone - it's time to go to bed anyhow - see everyone tomorrow.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> think I am here alone - it's time to go to bed anyhow - see everyone tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Good night Sam, sleep well.
It is very wet and windy this morning. The rabbits are thumping on the hutch, guess they want breakfast lol I better go and feed them and the dog then my turn for breakfast!


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I will, but please people, If my stories are taking up too much space let me know - my feelings wont be hurt.
> 
> here we go:
> 
> It is a day I will never forget among other memories of China- I still giggle when I think of it. It was my first and only experience with a Chinese bathroom.


Ha ha ha..  LOL :thumbup: I love that story, that is definately a memory to keep! 
How lucky though to have a private tour.. english speaking and everything


----------



## sugarsugar

Well today was a bit of a surprise.... our temp got to 29c. !!
I went to a friends house, took some cuttings with me and planted them for her as she was having a bad time with FM. I definately got myself a good dose of vitamin D.
Back to 18c tomorrow.
I see Sydney is to have 39c tomorrow!! :shock: With extreme fire danger. Oh dear they are saying we are all going to have a very high fire danger this summer... and its only October.


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> The first four days of last week I spent in Lake Geneva (a resort area close by) with high school friends. We have been meeting almost annually for the past ten years. It is one long pajama party-we eat a lot and laugh a lot and generally enjoy one another's company. This year we had 2 knitters, one crocheter, one needlepointer, one reader and one kibitzer.
> 
> We stayed in a log cabin about ten minutes from downtown. We took the boat ride around the lake to see all the mansions of the Chicago millionaires such as P.K Wrigley, the Schwinn family and the Crane bathroom fixtures family. I was on the wrong side of the boat to get really good pictures but you can get the general idea. The colors were just beginning to show.


Wow! That looks and sounds fantastic. How wonderful that you and your friends from high school get together. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of how are you feeling? I hope Zoe won't mind my mentioning that today has not been her best day with the Fibromyalgia- she has very little energy for anything else.
> I have not yet had a chance to speak with Marge- more a matter of finding a time when she will not be at the Snr Cntr.


That FM is a horrid thing to deal with from what I know of it.
(((((((HUGS)))))))) ZOE. I hope you have an easier time of it very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I think it would too. I wish we would have buffet style sometimes the table gets so crowded when everyone shows up.
> 
> The video might be upside down on a PC if I accidentally had the iPhone upside down. That is what my computer geeks have told me.


Aaah! It sounds like the mystery might be soved. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Hi just got up, boy did I sleep. Well the procedure was more involved then they thought. The needle did not work, so they had to cut a small and boy does it hurt, :roll: but they got what they needed, so will hear from them in about a week, (way to long )LOL LOL
> Thank you all for your love and caring prayers. Means a lot. Much love being sent to you all.


Glad that's over for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> As I was thinking about quilts today, I happened to find some old pics and scanned them in. Some of the photos are water damaged but I tried to crop and take that part out. I need to get into the craft boxes and see what quilt tops I have so I can get started on the wedding gift.


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the other two quilts. The circle one went to a friend of DD#2's for her 16th birthday and I still have the Boston Commons one on my bed--it was the first big quilt I made. I feel sure I have other photos somewhere but sorting through them will take some time.


Even more beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> because right is the right way to drive. rotflmao
> 
> sam


 :shock:  Oh no... here we go again!! LOL LOL :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been very good....not needed any pain meds! Loved the apple pie cookie recipe (copied it for sure).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was up early and saw 6 song thrushes bathing in the pond, went back to bed for a 'minute' and the next thing I know it's nearly 9.30.
My tomatoes are still ripening and even the cherry ones are turning red.
Sending lots and lots of healing vibes to those who need them, gentle hugs to the fibromites and huge UK hugs to all.
It's my youngest GSs first birthday today (he lives in France)
Photos for Wednesday.....


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was up early and saw 6 song thrushes bathing in the pond, went back to bed for a 'minute' and the next thing I know it's nearly 9.30.
> My tomatoes are still ripening and even the cherry ones are turning red.
> Sending lots and lots of healing vibes to those who need them, gentle hugs to the fibromites and huge UK hugs to all.
> It's my youngest GSs first birthday today (he lives in France)
> Photos for Wednesday.....


Great photos, especially your DGS - gorgeous eyes! Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow up, I'm finding it hard to believe that Luke's almost 11 months old already. The sun is shining here at the minute, but it was pouring with rain just 10 minutes ago. I think it's going to be showery all day. Got Luke here today and he's sound asleep right now and hopefully he should sleep for at least another hour, so I'm taking the chance to get on here while I can! Good wishes winging their way to all who need them. Speak later.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Great photos, especially your DGS - gorgeous eyes! Sun is shining here at the minute, but it was pouring with rain just 10 minutes ago. I think it's going to be showery all day. Got Luke here today and he's sound asleep right now and hopefully he should sleep for at least another hour, so I'm taking the chance to get on here while I can!


Good morning Kate, I know how you feel I remember that from when I looked after the gks when they were little. Have a good day and make the most of it they grow up so quickly. x


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I never travel anywhere without a Shewee. :thumbup:


The things I learn at the TP!! I have never heard of a shewee... so I have just looked it up. Well I never knew such a thing existed. I think it is a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209951-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

